# Sticky  Slot Car New Member Introduction Thread



## hankster

We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.

Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.

We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Hank how about sticky this to the top of the forum please


----------



## Bill Hall

second the motion


----------



## roadrner

Welcome to all you forthcoming newbee slot aholics. Sit back and enjoy and welcome back to the hobby.  rr


----------



## allenjo

New be to slotting and getting enthused to be here and always looking for insight on cars and tracks, also everything that comes with it.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## slotcarman12078

A warm welcome to all the newbies!!! Feel free to take a look around, and check out all Hobby Talk has to offer!!! The previous posts are a virtual library, and can easily eat up hours of your time checking stuff out!! (Been there..I know it!!) Be sure to try out the search function as it will save alot of time when you're looking for an answer...not that we won't be happy to answer again, but there is a good chance your question has already been asked, and the answer is simply a couple clicks away. Enjoy your visit, and come back often!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hankster

Stuck per request!


----------



## slotnewbie69

allenjo said:


> New be to slotting and getting enthused to be here and always looking for insight on cars and tracks, also everything that comes with it.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.


welcome aboard!you are gonna have blast!


----------



## jmcafx

*jmcafx*

Just signed up today. Have been into HO since the early 70s. Jeff


----------



## 1976Cordoba

jmcafx said:


> Just signed up today. Have been into HO since the early 70s. Jeff


Welcome aboard - :wave:


----------



## win43

NEWBIES........Welcome to the world of slots:wave::wave:

" Hello.....my name is Jerry........and.....i'm a Slot-a-holic." 

Come in and enjoy yourselves. 

Now for your :freak: "hazing" ...get out your toothbrushes and clean my slot car work area :jest::lol:


----------



## tjd241

*They already did....*

.... and I told them to use your toothbrush..... last week :hat: nd

Happy slot car driving new guys!!


----------



## JeffP

Hi JeffP here. I have 2 boxed Aurora GX SCR sets. The one contains 2 F1GP cars 1733 & 1735 both of which are G+Plus cars. I am looking for new sets of tyres. Can anyone help?


----------



## H.O. racer

Welcome JeffP. There is a wealth of knowledge here. Concerning tyres (tires) try the "Search" mode (top of page) it will save you alot of time and might even run across some direct links for exactly what your looking for. Sorry I wasn't any more help.


----------



## slotnewbie69

thats how you spell tires in england and australia,if i remember correctly...


----------



## H.O. racer

I understand, HA! Just thought I'd let you know another english spelling. I did a tour in Scotland while serving in the US Navy. "Two people seperated by a common language", General Patton. Reply to GoodwrenchIntim-If I'd known ther were going to be So. Africans, I'd have included them too.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

slotnewbie69 said:


> thats how you spell tires in england and australia,if i remember correctly...


Its the Queens English. They spell it that way in South Africa too


----------



## ericc

*Thanks...*

Hi all, great forum here. Personally I am an HO AFX 4 laner novice wanting to explore and learn more of this fun hobby.


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Welcome aboard ericc*



ericc said:


> Hi all, great forum here. Personally I am an HO AFX 4 laner novice wanting to explore and learn more of this fun hobby.


As a fellow AFX aficionado (afxicionado <---my second choice for a moniker) you will find there are many helpful folks on this site. I suppose I should warn you, that these forums can be a tad bit addictive. There is a wealth of information on this site about cars, track, tuning, vendors, good traders, bad ebayers, slot car shows and various forms of other shared knowledge. Look around, ask questions, enjoy the hobby for what it is, a chance to play with and make some friends. Good luck and enjoy.:thumbsup:

Pickeringtondad
aka 
Bob


----------



## resinmonger

*Tyre scource*



JeffP said:


> Hi JeffP here. I have 2 boxed Aurora GX SCR sets. The one contains 2 F1GP cars 1733 & 1735 both of which are G+Plus cars. I am looking for new sets of tyres. Can anyone help?


Jeff,

Please follow the link below and scroll down to post #38. I have a list of places where one can find tyres in that post.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=245794&page=3

Welcome aboard.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome newcomers, its fun, and try chat night on wendesdays and fridays


----------



## afxcrazy

I am kind of am doing this in reverse. I joined and jumped right into box stock collecting.
Thats my passion.Collecting as much Aurora AFX as I can. Like most here I guess I was hooked at around six or so years old(1972).hot wheels ,matchbox etc. Those I got over in my teens Aurora left my interest in my 20's. I Discover the ebay around 1990 and the passion flamed for Aurora AFX and has never left since. I am just a collector.So I love learning about Aurora's history and tuning tricks on this site.It's a wealth of info and opinions I have not found elsewhere.
Oh By the way. My name is Eddie and I'm a slot-aholic!


----------



## bhenry04

hello to all!


----------



## tjd241

*Hello Henry...*

Welcome to HT. What's your 411? nd


----------



## Ross Bonacci

*Hi all!*

I have a Kyosho Landmax really love it but can't find tires for it without the
cutting body. Can't find much information on the car think its just dated.
Runs great 2 speed would like to get a newer car if anyone intrested. Let me know. Thanks! Sharkboy


----------



## harrold

Hello, Been racing slot cars since I was a kid. Started out with T jets, went to 1/24th scale. Used to race at B&J Raceway in Westmont NJ. Got out of the hobby for a while. Started drag racing 1/24th scale, raced at Lug Nut and Majestic. Got tired of chasing tracks around, got out again. Started playing paintball, and got the slot car bug again. I wanted to get back into drag racing or IRRL, but I live in South Jersey and there are no tracks around here. A couple of weeks ago I went up to DCM Raceway in Trenton and it looks like I might get back into HO racing again. Just have to catch up on all the latest and greatest technology. So much more to choose from. Dave at DCM has a great selection of parts, and the guys that race there are very helpful. Could anyone tell me if there are any other tracks in SJ? Any help would be greatly appreciated. ( Sure wish that I still had all my old HO's )


----------



## slotnewbie69

welcome back!too bad ya got rid of all your ho stuff!wish i still had my old strombecker 1/32 set i had when i was a kid!my advice is to check out the racing section here,as alot of guys post new tracks in their area,and ask around,as there are also alot of guys doing home track racing and you just might find someone in your area!enjoy the forum,there's a wealth of knowledge here,and some quirky folks to boot!


----------



## opadave

Well, I'm fairly new to the board but a slot oldie. I'm out here in the high desert of SoCal and due to a "small" (read microscopic) apartment I have to set up and take down. I got into slots in the 60's and have always played with them. Ran all scales but currently run only HO - Tomy - tjets, turbos, jl/aw, and a couple LL. I still have a 1/24 car but no tracks locally. I'd love to route a tiny track for underbed storage and my current pet project is a couple of sub 1/87 scratchbuilts (yeah, I'm masochistic) but I've got one working so far - have to find my camera and get some pix up.
Okay - I've said enough words for now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Coooool - Welcome !! :wave:


----------



## videojimmy

the more the merrier... welcome!


----------



## nitroexpress

*new memeber*

Just found the site today :thumbsup: Recently returned to the world of slots after my son recived an SCX compact 1/43 set for X-mass.. We had such a good time racing the set that we went out and purchased several sets after the holidays when Target marked them down.I Used to race HO & was hevily into it. I gave it all up & my custom track to pursue building and restoring my 73 Z/28. The car is done & I needed something to keep me busy Soooo I went and built a new track using the SCX compact 1/43 line.Let me know what you guys think.I did all this in less then 2 months!!! : I will add pictures once the system allows me to =


----------



## nitroexpress

Hmmmm post# 2 = :thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## nitroexpress

Ha ha post # 3 : with pictures = :woohoo:


----------



## nitroexpress

Some custom cars I built :


----------



## nitroexpress

More:


----------



## nitroexpress

The old HO track : Wish I never sold it & all my stuff!!


----------



## nitroexpress

It went to a good cuase though :


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome aboard!!! I think you have been very busy these past two months!!! Scope the place out!! There's a bunch of awesome, talented people on here, and we always are looking for more to join in the lunacy!! :tongue: Nice Z28 by the way. If I had to choose between what you gave up and what you have, well, my car insurance bill would be going up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nitroexpress

^^^ Were are you in upstate ny??


----------



## slotcarman12078

About 45 miles NW of Albany..


----------



## nitroexpress

slotcarman12078 said:


> About 45 miles NW of Albany..


Lake George area?? Im from Rochester. Cool !! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmt216a

*Hello*

Hi everyone:
My name is Bob and have been enjoying hobbytalk for a few months now and though I would finally leave my first post. I was given a used vibator set by a friend of mine after christmas in the early sixties. I enjoyed it but was not hooked until the tjets started coming out. I put up a layout in my basement and friends would come over and race. We used lionel, tyco and tjets. In the late sixties I switched 1/24 and put away the HO stuff. !/24 did not last long because I got my drivers licence and got into full size drag racing. I got back into HO again in the early ninety's and went to a few of Bob Beer's
slot car shows. Again HO faded away. But I am glad to say I am again collecting HO cars. Mainly aurora and tyco. I guess it makes me feel my youth again. I am happy to say that I still have most of my collection from the sixties and will post some pics when I unpack them from storage where they have been since I moved from a house to an apartment.


----------



## Cenobyte

Hi there!

My name is Mario and I live in the Netherlands (Europe). I came here because I like to stroll around the virtual world to see where people are using my freeware program: Slot Race Manager. Nice to be here!


----------



## wiohguy

Hello to all. Pretty neat place here...glad to be aboard. My first set (Aurora ThunderJets?) was back in the late 60's, a simple figure "8", but I was hooked. I currently use Tomy AFX track & cars but still own the ol' lock & pin track. Lived in a few different states so I've never had a "finished layout". My goal/dream is to put something together very similar to the 4 Lane "Scottsboro Raceway". Any of you guys remember that Awesome Layout?


----------



## gonegonzo

Welcome 

Hey WIOHGUY , have you been to Mark's Model World yet. He's on Fulton, Rd in a little strip mall about a block form the entrance of the Footbal Hall of Fame.

Check him out. He has a slot car eporium that's one of the best in the country. Besides being an innovator of the hobby he's a genuine " good guy ".

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69

welcome new forum members!nitro,nice custom chassis!what motor is that?looks like a 1/32 motor!thing must fly!too bad about the HO layout,but nice toy in trade!:thumbsup:you should do up a slotcar to match the new ride!


----------



## Friskee09

*Toasted Gears...*

*Maybe someone can shed some light on a problem one of my clients is having. I sold a GP12 car and my client is having trouble with his car chewing up spur gears. I know all the questions and I can tell you that the chassis & motor are new...the gears, the arm, rear axle, the motor can has new ballbearings, the rear has new soldered bushings. The chassis was sent back so I installed a new pinion & spur gear, ran it on my Koford analyzer for over 1/2 hour and found no problems...I know, the motor wasn't under any load...so like I said, I have no clue what is happening. Maybe someone can enlighten me. Thanx*


----------



## slotnewbie69

all i could say is maybe the motor is slightly off center someway,causing the gears to mesh incorrectly.or maybe the spur gear that drives the crown were incorrectly aligned


----------



## Bill Hall

Friskee09 said:


> *Maybe someone can shed some light on a problem one of my clients is having. I sold a GP12 car and my client is having trouble with his car chewing up spur gears. I know all the questions and I can tell you that the chassis & motor are new...the gears, the arm, rear axle, the motor can has new ballbearings, the rear has new soldered bushings. The chassis was sent back so I installed a new pinion & spur gear, ran it on my Koford analyzer for over 1/2 hour and found no problems...I know, the motor wasn't under any load...so like I said, I have no clue what is happening. Maybe someone can enlighten me. Thanx*


Got detailed pics?


----------



## wiohguy

Gonzo, 
I have not been to Mark's M.W. so thanks for the "heads up". I will try and swing by there in the near future and check it out. 

Wiohguy


----------



## kabal

Thank you all for the welcome


----------



## K.L. VanAtta

*To Introduce Myself*

Good Afternoon Everyone,

A bit about myself. Began racing Group 12 in '69 in the Detroit area. Switched to HO and raced Michigan, Ohio , Indiana, and Illinois HOPRA '71 through '77. Returned to 1/24th in '76 and raced regionally and nationally until '82. Took a long rest. Tried to sell off most of my equipment in 2001-03, kept some. Old friends got me back into slot cars in 2005.

Now living in Seattle, Washington area. Slot car interest are '70 to '76 period HO Brass Era Cars, Fray type, X-Jet type, and maybe Super Stock magnet. In 1/24th, 70's - 80's Group and Unlimited cars, Eurosport cars, and Retro/IRRA inline cars. Concours painting in both scales.

Be good,

Keith VanAtta
_A.I.R.O_
_Absolutely Insane Racing Organization_


----------



## roadrner

Getting alot of newbies on here! Welcome all, and enjoy, You're gonna love this BB. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## woodcote

*Greetings from France*

I grew up with Scalextric 1/32 and I am now getting back into HO slot cars thanks to all the advice on various web sites and forums. I just got round to looking through Hobby Talk today and had to sign up.

I have a reasonable 2-lane AFX layout which gets put together and raced on most weekends - see picture below. I love the new Racemasters 1960s sports cars and run them on the Turbo chassis as I like a bit of drifting in the turns.

I am also planning to check out the UK HO club racing scene when I move across the English Channel in the autumn. I'm looking forward to the racing and building some fast cars.

Other plans for when the dust has settled after the move include building a permanent, landscaped track, making some 1960s pit crew figures and trying my hand at casting some bodies that just aren't available out there.

So I have a lot to do and even more to learn, but I'm also very happy to share what I do and what I learn!

Have a good day :wave:


----------



## dj culver

Is this site only for RC cars? Are there any groups that enjoy RC aircraft on this site?
dj culver


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome all!!!!! KLVA, you should check out Bill Hall's - Model Murdering thread in the customizing section.

Rich


----------



## Bill Hall

KLVA, 

Your a stones throw from Scale Auto!

Plenty of great, fun, dedicated folk in the greater Seattle area to race with.

Welcome!


----------



## K.L. VanAtta

Rich, Bill, and All,

Thanks for the welcome!

Yes, it’s very cool to be so close to Scale Auto. If anyone can point me in the direction of some HO racing it would be greatly appreciated. A few “oldtimers” from my Michigan HOPRA days are thinking about coming up for the G3 Championships and I need to remember how to drive!

I’ve fallen in with some old friends who are reliving the “Brass Car” days of HOPRA and I’m taking some photos of some virgin K & K rewinds and Concours bodies that I still have for them; I’ll post the photos here, too. 

Be good,

Keith VanAtta
_A.I.R.O_
_Absolutely Insane Racing Organization_


----------



## Bill Hall

The West Side Tire Lickers! hahahahahaha!

Contact Marty Bauer and Mike King... regulars here; Randy Chin, Dave Rock pop in from time to time. 

Actually they're all down in the East Valley...'cept for Mike Neeley who is in further south in the Rainier valley. Easy enough for you to hop the 405 and roll down for a thrash and bash. Marty has a bitchin Brystal track, as does Neely. Mike King has a large Max that remorsefully I have yet to run on.

Win 43, Jerry Gill, and myself are out on the Penninsula and dont get out much LOL! Slot Car Hall of Famer Bruce Gavins is out on the Pacific beach.

If you dig in their threads you'll see the fine examples they are running on. Great guys, great hospitality.


----------



## martybauer31

KL, welcome aboard man! I sent you a PM, if you want to hook up and race with us we'd love to have you! My track is in Maple Valley, King's is in Renton, we also have tracks in Bellevue and Bothell, all of them are Brystals, Buck's or Max's. Check out http://www.g3championships.com/ to see what we run and what we run on.


----------



## JMiller

Hi I'm Josie, don't really know what to say, but i've lurked for awhile and finally decided to join.


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats a good start! Welcome!

Where ya from? Got any slot Cars?


----------



## CaptnAndy

*Hello From CaptnAndy*

I was referred to this site by one of my customers, who is a former RC racer. I am Andy Kimbrough, & I have been infected by slot cars since 64. I finally achieved a dream, & opened FastLane Raceway in Evansville, IN on 1 Nov. 2007. We have an active racing program that is fun & affordable. We have a 56' intersecting Figure 8, a 90' flat hillclimb, & a 1/8 mile Drag Strip.

You can check our web site for more information at:

http://fastlaneraceways.home.insightbb.com

or call me at 812.430.8818


----------



## TSpring

*Father of 3*

Well, that's my excuse. For Xmas this year (2008), I bought a Tomy Long Beach (2 lane) set. My thought was to get the kids off the computer, and onto something concrete. That they could actually touch (and crash). 
The diversity of this hobby is amazing. I thought -- sure would be great to find a lap counter and timer (the Tomy counter was terrible, and of course doesn't give any times). Sure enough, poking around the Internet, a company called Trackmate makes software and an infrared gantry and a serial-port-based sensor. Set it up, and we're timing laps to the fraction of a section. 
I decided I didn't like the open-wheeled cars that came with the set -- they don't resonate with me -- I drive a Camry. Turns out there are tons of cars based on street cars. I like best the old NASCARs (TBirds, Buick Regals, Cutlass's) and Mustangs and Camaros. I even found a Corvair from MEV. 
And the chassis are so different -- from the old Aurora T'jets and newer JL/AW to the newer Tomy's and Tycos to the BSRT G3 (so fast I can hardly follow it.) And all of these different bodies and chassis are available from on-line stores like Lucky Bob's and then of course there's Ebay. I think I must have about 40 cars by now. 
So far, my favorite chassis is the Rokar M -- I like the elegance of using the motor magnet for downforce. It's not quite as fast as the newer chassis, but I find it easier to control. 
Not sure where to go next. I'm still using the stock Tomy trigger controllers. A lot of people seem to think the real controllers (like the Parma) are a whole lot better, but so far I've been reluctant to try one. I'd either have to hook up some wire to a 15 inch track, or cut apart a Tomy controller wire (which connects through the orange plugs) and splice in a better controller. 
That's enough for now. 
- TSpring


----------



## martybauer31

Welcome Captn Andy and TSpring!

TSpring, you're on the right "track" (pun intended). Your next step if you really want to get more performance is to upgrade that power supply and find some better controllers. You'll find those cars will do things you didn't know they could!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Miller, Andy, Spring......

WELCOME TO THE BOARDS!!!!!!!!

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## Godchaser4him2

Hello; Does anyone know how I can get a copy of the track layout for a Tyco Magnum 440 grandprix HO scale set no. S6696Q. I lost the one that came with the set. And I just open the box to get back into racing agin after many years to long to say. Thanks Godchaser4him2


----------



## richlen2

Hi All. My name is Rich and my son Greg and I build Sci Fi models. He was featured in Moebius models news section this month holding the LIS Pod. We are currently working on the Moebius Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea Flying Sub.


----------



## woodcote

Godchaser4him2 said:


> Hello; Does anyone know how I can get a copy of the track layout for a Tyco Magnum 440 grandprix HO scale set no. S6696Q. I lost the one that came with the set. And I just open the box to get back into racing agin after many years to long to say. Thanks Godchaser4him2


Hope this is what you're looking for.

Have fun with it :thumbsup:


----------



## harleyman

Hi all. Not new to slots but new to this site. Love it.


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome home, Harleyman. If you're into slots, this is home. :wave:


----------



## azhoracer

My name is Glenn and I live in Goodyear, AZ. I have 2 HO scale tracks, one is a continous railed track that was built by a racer in San Diego, CA sometime in the early nineties and the other is a Wiztrack that was used for the 2003-04 T-jet world championships that were held in Las Vegas at the hobby convention show. The Wiztrack is for sale if anyone is looking for a track. We road race, drag race and travel to So Cal to race with the SCHOR group there. Thanks, Glenn


----------



## Krab

Hi
My name is Ken. I got my first HO scale slot car set when I was 12, and have been building it ever since. I've been lurking here for the last 6 months or so...finally made my first post a few minutes ago....
Someday I'll post pics of my track....warts and all....if I can ever figure out how to post pics....

Wishing you all well...

KJR

Time flies like an arrow, but fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## sethndaddy

argggggggg maties, I rarely pop in an say eiyyy, but I do so now..

welcome scalywags


----------



## videojimmy

welcome new members.... the more the merrier!


----------



## z28guy

Hi! My name is Ron. I mostly collect diecast but do dabble in slot cars a little bit. I have a modest track set up that I run a little bit. I have been a member of Hobbytalk for about a year. It may be a little early to ask But I'm wondering if anyone might know somewhere that may have any of the Auto World T Jets Release 5 sets I could buy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome Ron! 
I would try the swap and sell section here in slot cars.

Rich


----------



## joey408w

Hey everybody! I've been fooling around with slot cars since the days of Aurora Model Motoring with the "buzz tooth" electromagnet motors. I wonder if anyone saw the article in the latest issue of Hot Rod (June 2009) about the 1/24 scale dragstrip at a hobby shop in Belleville, Michigan- the reason I ask is that I'm building a 1/64 scale dragstrip from 3/4" MDF and steel rebar wire in the grooves. The big question is this:

We scale the cars, track, etc.… what about weight? According to my calculations, a 1/24 scale of a 3,000 lb. car would weigh approx 124 lbs. Try getting a small electric motor to put out enough power to move a slot car of that weight realistically! 1/64 is worse… a 4.5" car weighing 46 lbs.? Am I missing something here? It may have something to do with scaling the size of the earth, and thereby the calculation of gravity would change. Even then, 124 lbs. scaled to represent a smaller earth would be around 5 lbs. Now that's more like it! Let's see… 1/64 would be around 12 oz. I have to go weigh one of my cars… I don't think they weigh 12 oz. That would explain the scale 600 mph…

Anyway, for accuracy, I think I'll ballast my cars to around 12 oz. Now if I can figure out how to calculate scale horsepower.


----------



## LDThomas

j4,

This is one of those questions that doesn't have a clear answer. 1/64 scale reduces all dimensions by a factor of 64. The "x" dimension is reduced and the "y" dimension is reduced and the "z" dimension is reduced. Weight just doesn't fall into that three dimensional category. An approximation would be to take the cube root of 3,000 pounds and then divide that by 64 to get a starting point. I think the answer will be well below 12 oz. That would be a more realistic value imho.


----------



## hawg78

*DC HO Motors here!*

Where the heck have I been! I am somewhat new to this forum and by the looks of it I will be visiting often. Thanks to the folks who run this site.

I do make custom pancake armature rewinds and you can visit my website.

Thanks for having me.


----------



## boxsterman99

*My New Banked Tri-Oval*

Hello , 

I just build a new Banked Tri-Oval it called Oasis Speedway.

Here are a few pics of the new track.


----------



## tjd241

*Welcome guys....*

Nice job boxster. You should start a thread in the track-build section. We love close-ups (hint-hint) . nd


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome to Alices Resaraunt...Come on in and sit right down*

Hey all you new guys,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it is good to see all this new blood here on Hobby Talk. Not that I don't like the old blood but, it is nice to see more people finding this place and always enjoy seeing more Pictures!!!!! Hint, Hint. 

Bob...Welcome aboard & don't be shy (we don't bite)...zilla


----------



## billyboy46

Dear Hobby friends,

I had a very nice Sears Eldon top of the line racing set that I saved up for a whole to get. I am interested in finding a similar set and don't mind paying extra for something special. any thoughts about where to start? thanks, nice to have found you. Bill


----------



## Bill Hall

billyboy46 said:


> Dear Hobby friends,
> 
> I had a very nice Sears Eldon top of the line racing set that I saved up for a whole to get. I am interested in finding a similar set and don't mind paying extra for something special. any thoughts about where to start? thanks, nice to have found you. Bill


Welcome!

Contact "Bobhch" aka Bobzilla or "ParkRNDL" aka Rick Wurtz.

They both dabble(d) in Eldon and more than likely can get you going in the right direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

boxsterman99 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I just build a new Banked Tri-Oval it called Oasis Speedway.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the new track.


COOL TRACK!!!! Looks like Pocono Speedway :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Eldon slot cars still have a place in my heart...*



billyboy46 said:


> Dear Hobby friends,
> 
> I had a very nice Sears Eldon top of the line racing set that I saved up for a whole to get. I am interested in finding a similar set and don't mind paying extra for something special. any thoughts about where to start? thanks, nice to have found you. Bill


billyboy,

Hey just send me a PM (Private Message) by clicking on my "bobhch" name a prompt will come up...click on it. There are a few things I have you may be interested in. 

Am now getting ready to post up some pictures of what I have left of my Eldon slot car stuff in Swap & Sell...Let me know if you see anything you want or PLEASE tell me you want it all and will come pick it up from our house.

Well now you are going to have to talk to Ed (Sethndaddy) as all my Eldon is his now

Bob...My first slot car experience was with 1/32 Eldon cars as a kid...zilla


----------



## billyboy46

*Newbee MD*

Dear Members,

I'm just a lost soul who had a very nice Sears Eldon set that I saved up for a whole year when I was 13 (1966). My mother gave it away when i went to medical school and i have missed it ever since. At the time it was the best set Sears could offer....selectronic...... cars with night headlights and a super abundance of track. This was really before Muscle cars (GTO 1964 not with standing). Endless hours of fun and competition and that smell of a well oiled Eldon engine.

So I need your help and expertise to get back to where I was. If you know of a super nice over the top set or a nice Orange minty Sting ray vet with lights please let me know! Dr. Bill


----------



## DesertSlot

*Howdy from Big Bend!*

Howdy! I live in Big Bend National Park way down in Southwest Texas, along the Rio Grand. I am a refugee from the "you know where" forum. Many thanks to Bill for the steer. Like a lot of guys, I am just getting back into the hobby. I have always loved HO. I had it as a kid in the early '60's (Aurora) along with a boat load of Matchbox and Hot Wheels. Then again, about 20 years ago (Tyco). Now I'm going through my third childhood. I have a Super International Challenge running two lanes right now with an Infinity supplement. About 60'. Looking at spending my last dime on a 4 Way Split. I have a collection of Mega G's, Super G+'s, SRT's, 440X2's, Super III's and LL's. About 40 or so. I also have a couple of Micro Scalextric sets and 5 of those cars. Keeping an eye out for Auroras I had as a kid. I'm really looking forward to getting involved here and building a permanent layout-desert style. If I say something stupid, just ignore it. Can't wait to get to know you all! Dave


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome home Dave! Sounds like HT is just the place for you. It sure has been a great place for me since I wondered in awhile back. A desert themed track sounds pretty cool. Check out the Track Building section. There are a lot of talented people who share their skills and passion with the rest of us.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## coach61

Another Dave and Another Texan. this board gets better every day, Welcome...


Dave


----------



## richbo

I am in Syracuse, which seems to have become a "desert" for racing. Used to be places, but if they now exist, I don't know where


----------



## DesertSlot

Thanks Coach. If you ever plan on visiting Big Bend, be sure and let me know!


----------



## dlw

Richbo, I think there's a place in Horseheads, NY .......Pocket Rocket Raceways, or something like that.


----------



## carlosnseattle

*Glad to find some fellow slot car fanatics!!!*

I'm new here, looking forward to learning some things from all the more experienced guys out there.

Partial list of what I'm into:

Carrera:
1/32 & 1/24 Analog
Servo 140
Go 1/43

AFX:
Speed Steer
Ultra-5
Magnatraction & Non Magnatraction
Blazin Brakes
TRUCKS - Love those Semi's
G-Plus
Flamethrowers

Tyco:
Everything from 1980-2002
Command Control & TCR my favorite by FAR!!

Marchon
Rokar
Amrac
Lifelike
Marjorette TCR
Artin HO
Ideal TCR
Micro Scalextrics


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome home, Carlos! Viya con slot cars!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Carlos, and Richbo welcome to the boards!
DesertSlot, good to see another Texan! What all's goin on in South Texas?

Rich


----------



## martybauer31

Welcome new guys!

Carlos in Seattle.... if you're ever interested in running with a group, we have a pretty good one in the Seattle area. We run the BSRT G-Jets and SuperStocks, and on the side some of us run t-jets, AFX, whatever we may feel like.

Drop me a PM if you're interested.

Marty


----------



## DesertSlot

Welcome Carlos!


----------



## 91 Willy

I'm Back


----------



## DesertSlot

Welcome Richbo!

Welcome back Willy!


----------



## Pintu

Hello to all, :wave:

I am new here, I feel very lucky to come here.


----------



## resinmonger

Pintu said:


> Hello to all, :wave:
> 
> I am new here, I feel very lucky to come here.


Pintu, 

Welcome to Hobby Talk. How is the slot car scene in India?

Russ


----------



## DesertSlot

Hey Pintu! Welcome! I'm pretty new here myself. It's a great forum.


----------



## madagon

Hi all,

New to the boards here, but I will be an active poster. I'm here to help promote the hobby in my area and to promote the raceway as well.

If you live in Jersey, or are in the area at any time, please drop in and say hi to myself or my wife Lynn. (yep, there are still some friendly people in Jersey LOL!!) We have a Gerding King (G1) and 76ft Gerding tri-oval and we just got our new drag track 3 weeks ago!

Regards to all,
Rob Pitman
Sonny's Fastlane Slots and Hobbies


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome to HT, Madagon! I reckon you'll enjoy the time you spend here.

Russ the Hutt


----------



## DesertSlot

Hey Rob! We won't hold Jersey against you! Welcome to the club. I am on five forums and this one is turning out to be the best! We'll look forward to parrying with you! I'll be googling Sonny's. Do you have a website? I've been buying cars and bodies like crazy lately. It's like crack. (Though I wouldn't know!) How about a deal for fellow members? Do you have a website?


----------



## DesertSlot

Hey, that was my 100th post! This is my 101th!


----------



## resinmonger

DesertSlot said:


> Hey, that was my 100th post! This is my 101th!


Congratulations, Desert Slot!!! :thumbsup:

Now shoot for 1000 posts! It's so easy a Hutt can do it. :freak:


----------



## madagon

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome  And yes Desertslot, we do have a website  If you googled us, you probably found us already, but just in case youcan check us out at

www.sonnysfastlane.com


----------



## Coyote Red

:wave: Hello all.


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome to HT, CR! Enjoy the threads!


----------



## Coyote Red

Nice site. Thanks for the welcome.

BTW, I'm not associated with or responsible for this avatar I just swiped out of the HT library. Hope whoever it belongs to doesn't beat me up for swiping their colors.


----------



## DesertSlot

Howdy Red!


----------



## Coyote Red

DesertSlot said:


> Howdy Red!


Your familiar handle is one of the reasons I decided to go ahead and register here. That, and wanting to be allowed to view pics...

I've only just begun to scratch the surface, but I'm already diggin' that _Model Murdering_ thread...


----------



## slotcarman12078

From one Coyote to another.. Welcome!!! Take a look around!!! This site rocks!!


----------



## Dave G.

Hello Everybody,

I belong to a small group (4 guys) that race HO cars on each others tracks. I'm the only one that doesn't have a track...no room!...sure wish there was a commercial track close by!

I currently have 7 cars, 6 tomy sg+ and one BSRT G3. All the tomy's are modified somewhat (tires, gears & magnets). The BSRT I bought from E-Bay has a hot 3 ohm arm. Unfortunately, it doesn't run very well on the wall pack sets. I've since learned that you need a better power source to run these.

Oh well, you live and you learn! Looking forward to learning some tips and hearing suggestions.


----------



## Coyote Red

Welcome Dave G. I'm in the same boat as you regarding room for a track. I have a small set-up in a spare bedroom, but I can't host right now. Someday...

I haven't purchased a G3 yet. I think when I do I'm going for a mild version that will run on 12vdc. I think some of their cars are suited for this lower power.


----------



## Dave G.

Coyote Red,

Re: G3

It's a great chassis, just don't get one with the "hot 3 ohm armature". The one I have will run...it fact it goes like stink, but, only when its close to the power supply. The further it is on the track from the power source. The slower it goes. I'm debating whether to try putting in a stock sg+ arm or not.


----------



## DesertSlot

Hey! Another Dave! Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Dave G.

Hi Dave,

Man this is a great website! I've already wasted an hour & half scouring through all the posts. You can really get lost in here! LOL


----------



## DesertSlot

Yeah, it's great! Hey! I got to get ready for work! Dang it!


----------



## Mike Clark

Coyote Red said:


> Nice site. Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> BTW, I'm not associated with or responsible for this avatar I just swiped out of the HT library. Hope whoever it belongs to doesn't beat me up for swiping their colors.


Nah they won't jump you. However a short lesson on the Coyote car. It is about as far away from slots as you can get It is a bad nitro burning oval racer. A winner!


----------



## roadrner

DesertSlot said:


> Hey! Another Dave! Welcome to the Club.


 
Another???? Heck we must have a dozen or so already. :lol: rr aka Dave, OFD & hey you!


----------



## kjvzinger

Hello. I've been tinkering with HO since about 1970


----------



## resinmonger

kjvzinger said:


> Hello. I've been tinkering with HO since about 1970


Welcome to Hobby Talk, slot car dude! I think you find HT to be your internet home as there are a host of friendly folks here who are willing to share information and chat about our common passion: HO slot cars.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## DesertSlot

Howdy KJ! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Guidepin

*Just checkin in*

HI,:wave: I got my first SLOT CAR SET back in 1974 as a XMAS gift. I still have those original cars in my collection. This HOBBY TALK website is a great place to be! MY wife says if only a little less often Talk to you later.:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## dlw

*Welcome*

Where is Falls, Canada?


----------



## jello22

Great site here...I grew up playing with slot cars...glad to be a part of this site now!


----------



## Guidepin

*Falls Canada*

Is Niagara Falls Canada.:wave: GK


----------



## dlw

Oh ok........ I know of this big show that is in that area. It goes down in Emlenton at Hutchinsville Elementary School. I may have the names mixed up, so anyone who has been to this can correct me. On the other side of the Falls lies Buffalo and there's some slot activity around there.


----------



## Capt Uante

*Hey...*

Glad to be here and looking forward to checking out the site. 
Capt Uante


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome Capt!!!! Glad you made it!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetjunkman

Hello, like the web site lots of info here. Long time luker, first time post.
been in ho slots since 65' not good but having fun. 

james jordan 
tjetjunkman
big fun racing in indiana


----------



## ForestryPros

Hello,

Ebay has reunited me with slot cars! I have many coming my way now. Raced a few races in SoCal - HOUROC? - 33 years ago? Thinking about building a couple tracks, maybe a 4 lane raceway and a smaller unit with a train crossing and scenery? Thats my story and I'm sticking to it! Where's the most inspirational threads about building a routed HO track? Thanks and hello again!


----------



## GaryV

Hey Guys,
I am sort of new here , been in and out for a few years now and usually we set up a track every year around christmas time for parties and run with a bottle of Jack on the table and when you jump the track you have to take a shot , so usually by the next day I am fishing cars out of every corner of the garage.. I started like most people as a kid with a Aurora kit and kept adding until work got in the way.. but now I am building a CNC machine to do other work for the sign making and marine bussiness so I am going to start building myself a routed track,, My router will be up and cuttin in a few weeks just got the last parts in today so some more fitting and adjusting and I am going to start on my track again...but my router only has a cutting size of around 26 " x 52 " so I am going to go sort of modular .At least that way I can change the layout every so often if I want..Still reading up on what type of rail to use and materials ,I am thinking of the PVC expanded foam board like Max trax uses,I raced one of their tracks in Orlando 7 or 8 years ago before they closed and I loved it , smooth as silk.Here are a few pictures of my router if you are interested in looking..Also thinking about adding another axis to the mill and make a gearbox that would cut and turn all 3 slots at the same time , that is still in the drawinf phase so I asume that will be months or even a few years to get to that..
Sorry about the long post hope you didnt fall asleep reading it..
Good to find people still running HO cars....
Gary
Port saint Lucie
Florida


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome to HoobyTalk Gary!
Did you ever try taking a shot of Jack if you stay on?
Is that not as good a party? We encourage good racing here! 
That router looks handy. You should check out Hilltop Raceway or the 'Back at the shop..' thread 
in the customizing section. He routed his own track and has helped his friends route tracks. 
I just recently saw his track in person. It's perfect.
I want to route my own track as well. Post us up some pics as you're building!

Rich


----------



## GaryV

Thanks Rich I will check them out..
Gary


----------



## hockeyguy

How to route,wire,power and complete a simple figure eight two lane 1/32 track


----------



## tjetcar

been on the sight several time. been collecting for years. mostly ho but i do have several of the other scales. currently racing with the group in the denver area


----------



## langslot

*I'm back!!!*

My name is Michael Lang. I am new to Hobby talk but not new to HO slot car racing. I got out of it for a couple of years but I am back and ready to race. I have my own custom built CNC routed 4 lane track that me and a couple of buddies built about 6 years ago. I am in the process of restoring it right now. All 4 lanes are up and running but I am still working on redoing the landscaping and timing system. I call my track Langtona. It is 16' x 4' with hills and valleys, bridge, long fast backstretch, banked turns coupled with some tight turns. It is much like Brad Bowmans first "Championship" track. To say it is a thrill to race on would be an understatement. I have raced on lots of great tracks but I still like Langtona the most. If you are ever in the Nashville, TN area please look me up and lets race. I have ran t-jets and AFX races on it in the past but after running a borrowed G-Jet on it I am ready to switch over. It is almost like they were made for each other. I plan on sponsoring many G-Jet races in the near future. I also am a professional artist who loves to paint my own cars so I will be posting some photos of them in the future as well. Let's race!!!


----------



## CNCRACE

Hi all new to the site

What is the best 32nd home slot set to get 
I have a lot of them from a few years back
but the race track closed its doors :-(


----------



## zapple

Hello everyone :wave: I was really into HO slot car racing starting back in the 80's. I had a lot of AFX cars but since then i got rid of most of them. Now i am a reborn slotcaraholic hoping to get back into HO slot car racing again


----------



## ke4mcl

*greetings yall from miami fl*

i was big into slotcars as a kid but then got into lionel trains, ham radio, and tube audio gear. i no longer collect slot cars but came into a large collection of US1 trucking stuff when i bought my deceased auto mechanics teachers lionel collection. he was amassing US1 trucking to build a giant layout of lionel stuff with US1 trucking stuff to liven up the roadways. im basically looking for an outlet for all the slotcar stuff i dont collect so i ended up here. i gave up on ebay a couple of years ago and much rather deal directly with folks.

im not a store, just a hobbyist that has accumulated more than he cares for. hope theres guys into US1 trucking around here! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey there ke4!! Welcome!! I'm not a huge collector of US1, but I like using the trucks. I'm the oddball of the group here who's always trying to make stuff go slower, and the US1 trucks satisfy that need. (Like the person you aquired these from, I mix slots and trains, so the slower I can get slots to run, the better. I'll be watching the swap and sell and hopefully I'll be able to pick up a couple of trucks!! I'm on a limited income for now, or I'd ask for a list.. :lol: Best of luck to you!! Joe


----------



## mainframe

*Hello*

Hello everyone, I have been into HO slots on again off again for many years. I started with collecting US1 trucking, now I collect all things Tyco and a few AFX here and there. As of late I have been collecting HP-7’s.


----------



## coach61

mainframe said:


> Hello everyone, I have been into HO slots on again off again for many years. I started with collecting US1 trucking, now I collect all things Tyco and a few AFX here and there. As of late I have been collecting HP-7’s.


Welcome.. You need to hook up with Rich he's a tyco guy too,, just do not let him near any rare stuff he likes to stick big horking wings on them...


Dave


----------



## wheelszk

Welcome to all new members, I wish everybody would fill in their location so that we could see if anyone is in our or your area. I just feel it would be more helpful.
Thank you
wheelszk


----------



## kiwidave

*Hello from New Zealand*

Hey guys,
Time for me to drop by and say "Gidday". Haven't had a chance to read through all the threads yet but have seen some things of interest. Couple of names I have seen before also. I have been back collecting for about 4 years and buy,sell,swap HO cars here in NZ. I use the hobby to pay for my collection. Has worked well. Collect mainly Tyco but do have a few of the other brands. Starting building customs cars lately and really enjoying it! 
Where are you Grunter? I know your here somewhere?
Cheers Dave.


----------



## yort

*new to slot cars*

hi, im new to slot cars thanks to a member my son and i are loving it:thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo

Welcome Yort

I see several east coast Fl guys on here lately. You should get with Gary V on page 10 here. He's close to Vero BEach. There was a strong racing group in Palm Bay . I came back north 5 yrs ago and don't know their status now but they were racing out of Space Coast Hobbies.

Gonzo


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome yort!!!! Former resident of VB myself!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rperry240z

*Hello*

Hello all. I am a 1/32 scale slot car fanatic from Watervile in upstate, central, NY. If there is any one here close by who shares this hobby please let me know. Thank You!



Rob Perry
Driving Thunder Speedway
Waterville NY


----------



## rbrunne1

*Getting back into Slot Cars*

I'm not really "new", but I just found this thread.

I've always been into model cars, starting with Hot Wheels and Sizzlers before moving on to 1/32 and HO Slot Cars. In Junior High and High School, I built and landscaped a 4x8 2-lane HO Speedway.



After college, I got into 1/10 electric R/C cars and it's R/C that brought me to HobbyTalk. While browsing the slot car forums and looking at the pictures of the great tracks, I got bit by the slot car bug (that and R/C was becoming less and less fun). I've started a new 4x8 4-Lane Speedway and you can follow its progress on the following HT thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

My interests lie in track building, landscaping/modeling, collecting and racing. I don't think I want to race competitively as, I have to admit, I don’t really enjoy repairing and tuning cars…that’s what did me in in R/C!

The HT forums have greatly inspired me and the feedback is always so positive.

I’ll continue to update the forum as my speedway progresses and seek inspiration and counsel from the members here!

Bob Brunner aka rbrunne1
http://www.facebook.com/robert.brunner


----------



## 60Ford

Not sure how I missed this one but I will post it here also.

New member here. I was told about this forum by someone over at SCI. Just start back into 1/32 after 5-6 years away. In the process of building a routed track and building up my stock of racers.


----------



## redghoti

I recently resurrected my HO slot car interests by dusting off my set and attending the G3 Championships (as spectator).

A big thank you to Marty, Mike, Joe, Dean, and the other racers at G3 for sharing their time and equipment (Marty!). Neat group of guys and I look forward to racing with you all in the future.

~Greg


----------



## martybauer31

redghoti said:


> I recently resurrected my HO slot car interests by dusting off my set and attending the G3 Championships (as spectator).
> 
> A big thank you to Marty, Mike, Joe, Dean, and the other racers at G3 for sharing their time and equipment (Marty!). Neat group of guys and I look forward to racing with you all in the future.
> 
> ~Greg


Hey, there he is! Welcome aboard Greg! I am always happy to help drag someone into the hobby...  Glad you enjoyed the cars and the racing, we have a really good group out here in Seattle and you'll fit in just fine.

Drop me a PM as well and i'll get you my email info, doesn't look like I can send you one yet bud.

Marty


----------



## JBCOBRA

*Noob to this site. Glad I found it. JB*

:hat:

Hi Guys
JB from Thunderbrushes here.
This is a Cool site. Glad I found it. Lots of neat stuff to read.
I have been playing with slotcars for a long time. Used to race with a bunch of great guys from the VHORS crew and Fray Boyz.
Currently I am a little sidetracked on a Minibike project:freak:
JB :thumbsup:


----------



## hawk racing

thank you letting me in


----------



## METZ

*Hello*

Hello Everyone!:wave: I'm new to this forum but have been into slot cars since the 1970's. I recently brought them back out and I'm having more fun then ever, even my daughter has caught the bug. I collect tjets and AFX's and I would like to build a landscaped track in the near future. 
Anyone else here from Delaware?


----------



## strc

*hey*

 *hey all* 

*IM BILL I HAVE " CERBAL PALSEY & SEIZURES " I AM A 38 YEARS OLD DISABLED RC RACER WHEELCHAIR BOUND / BED BOUND AT HOME 90% OF THE TYME , I'VE BEEN IN AND OUT OF THE RACING FOR OVER 20 YEARS I RACE DIRTOVAL MAINLY AT MY LOCAL HOMETRACK IN TOWN "NEW RED HOBBIES" GREAT INDOOR HUGE TRACK ... GOOD OWNERS / STAFF . FELLOW RACERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE AS WELL,  I RACE FROM GROUND LEVEL, SO I DNT HVE A GOOD VEIW BUT I DO MY BEST *

*COME MSG ME ID LOVE TO GET BETTR SETUPS AS WEL GIVE MY ADVICE ON HELPIN OTHERS *


----------



## strc

srry ppl wrng thread / ttul


----------



## dutchclone68

*Thanks*

Does anyone know of a web site that help you could build a virtual HO slot track. Thanks Dutch


----------



## BDLM34

Hi guys,

I have an old 4 lane Trik Trak 4 lane lap/timer yet I lost the power cord.

Does anyone know what kind of power suply I need for it?

Bigg Sean


----------



## 82whiskey

Hi all,

New to this forum. I use to have a nice Aurora HO landscaped 4x8 layout as a kid back in the late 60s. I moved all my track and cars to a friends house for a super layout. Never saw my stuff again :-(

Anyway I'm currently enjoying my second childhood and thought getting into HO racing again would be a cool hobby. Id really like to recreate my old collection of cars but I'm finding "that popular auction site" to be a bit confusing. I see a lot of cars that look too good to be true. Looks like a lot of people selling new reproductions as original. Any advice on how to identify the real things or a better source would be appreciated.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## DesertSlot

I have made a lot of trades here. Put an ad in the Buy, Sell, Trade section looking for what you want. You may get lucky! BTW, WELCOME!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I recall when I was first getting back into the game a year a couple years back. The best advice I can give is compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges. For every misleading ad, there is someone on the bay selling honestly. Avoid the impulse to bid quickly!!!! Watch the auctions and shop around before you commit to a certain car. There are a few new companies selling bodies, and it would be in your best interest to become familiar with their products. Do your homework beforehand and life will become much easier!!!

Here are a few of the companies names to look for either on the web or on the bay..
Dash Motor Sports, Auto World (AW) , Model Motoring, HO Modeling and Road Race Replicas (RRR). All of these manufacture bodies in varying degrees of quality, and use different manufacturing processes to suit different tastes. Dash, AW, and Model Motoring make plastic bodies, some better than others, and are easy to spot once you do the research. HO Models and RRR make quality resin bodies. There are others out there doing it too.. I'm just running out of time. :freak: The wife is dragging me out of the house!! :wave:


----------



## SFC_Allen

Looking to get strated with HO scale for me and the kids. Asking alot of questions so i don't dump a ton og money into something i don't need.

Mostly do Police Diecast and a ton of custom 1/43/64 scale.

Got lots of great answers already. VR Earle


----------



## kiwidave

Hey you new guys. Welcome aboard. I am a newbie as well these guys on here are very helpful with questions and give some great answers. Don't worry about asking dumb questions if I haven't already asked them some else probably has!
The only dumb questions are the ones you don't ask!!!

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Wainman

*Hi y'All*

Hi all,
So this is where I say HI as a new member? OK. I'm a retired automotive engineer, slot car racing since the 1960's. Ran a club; "DAMAR - HO Racing Since 1970", in the Rochester, NY area until 2005, when I moved. At its peak, DAMAR averaged more than 17 racers per event, ran a 12 race season (winter), and utilized 6 different 4-lane race courses that ranged from 45-feet to 100-feet per lap. Had a website, but that's defunct now. I'll try to post some of the old pics sometime.

Anyway, I just got the track back together and running today, and was online looking for stuff and found this site.

I hope I can help some folks and probably learn a few things myself. I attached part of an old race invite, it has a picture of my track.


----------



## DesertSlot

slotcarman12078 said:


> I recall when I was first getting back into the game a year a couple years back. The best advice I can give is compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges. For every misleading ad, there is someone on the bay selling honestly. Avoid the impulse to bid quickly!!!! Watch the auctions and shop around before you commit to a certain car. There are a few new companies selling bodies, and it would be in your best interest to become familiar with their products. Do your homework beforehand and life will become much easier!!!
> 
> Here are a few of the companies names to look for either on the web or on the bay..
> Dash Motor Sports, Auto World (AW) , Model Motoring, HO Modeling and Road Race Replicas (RRR). All of these manufacture bodies in varying degrees of quality, and use different manufacturing processes to suit different tastes. Dash, AW, and Model Motoring make plastic bodies, some better than others, and are easy to spot once you do the research. HO Models and RRR make quality resin bodies. There are others out there doing it too.. I'm just running out of time. :freak: The wife is dragging me out of the house!! :wave:


Good answer! I wish I asked you nine months ago. Good luck with the wife on HER expedition!


----------



## josei

Hi you all.
My name is José Ignacio, josei, I'm a slot cars' fan and above all scratch & building them

I've found this forum, I think it's great, models and slot altoguether, great:wave:


----------



## thebengalsfan

*First Attempt At Hobbytalk*

This is my first ever visit to this site and obviously my first post. I was directed to this site to look for some parts I am looking for. Can anyone tell me where to find replacement HP2 pick up shoes ??


----------



## martybauer31

thebengalsfan said:


> This is my first ever visit to this site and obviously my first post. I was directed to this site to look for some parts I am looking for. Can anyone tell me where to find replacement HP2 pick up shoes ??


Welcome!

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_tyco.htm

Looks like he has the high performance pickup shoes


----------



## bobhch

Wainman said:


> Hi all,
> So this is where I say HI as a new member? OK. I'm a retired automotive engineer, slot car racing since the 1960's. Ran a club; "DAMAR - HO Racing Since 1970", in the Rochester, NY area until 2005, when I moved. At its peak, DAMAR averaged more than 17 racers per event, ran a 12 race season (winter), and utilized 6 different 4-lane race courses that ranged from 45-feet to 100-feet per lap. Had a website, but that's defunct now. I'll try to post some of the old pics sometime.
> 
> Anyway, I just got the track back together and running today, and was online looking for stuff and found this site.
> 
> I hope I can help some folks and probably learn a few things myself. I attached part of an old race invite, it has a picture of my track.


Like the Optional beer bringing on that..hahahahaha also that DAMAR logo that looks like NASCAR. That is a trick idea.

Bob...  welcome all newbies  ...zilla


----------



## Wainman

We actually had a "beer rule" and would stop the race if a driver was attempting to start with less than 1" of beverage in his bottle or glass.

DAMAR - It's All About The Beer :thumbsup:


----------



## ehandy517

thanks


----------



## roadrner

Wainman said:


> We actually had a "beer rule" and would stop the race if a driver was attempting to start with less than 1" of beverage in his bottle or glass.
> 
> DAMAR - It's All About The Beer :thumbsup:


I can understand that, you want to keep all things even. Actually, you probably should have modified the rule so that all eligible racers, 21 or older, should start the heat with a full brew. Of course you could have provided those helmets that hold the can/bottle with the tube so they can drink without interuppting the race. :devil: 

 rr


----------



## DesertSlot

A helmet would come in handy when you fall off the stool too!


----------



## Optimus84

*Hi*

hey i'm new to this site, love slot car racing


----------



## Optimus84

hey i'm new this site, but love racing slot cars


----------



## Wainman

roadrner said:


> I can understand that, you want to keep all things even. Actually, you probably should have modified the rule so that all eligible racers, 21 or older, should start the heat with a full brew. Of course you could have provided those helmets that hold the can/bottle with the tube so they can drink without interuppting the race. :devil:
> 
> rr


Well we did use a breathalizer for pre-race checks. The "serious" racers were kinda bringing us down, so we required racers (of legal age) to register any number on the breathalizer to prove consumption.

This was done because the "serious" racers were seen handing the same beer back and forth between heats to meet the 1" liquid requirement.

DAMAR was kinda like poker night with the guys. Our website brought in lots of great characters, but unfortunately also a few wanna be "pro" slot car racers. Our racing was competitive, but we tried to keep the atmosphere jovial to eliminate any malcontent from racing incidents.


----------



## urbanwarrior

Howdy all, I'm new here and to the hobby. I'm looking forward to gathering knowledge and lotsa slot cars!!


----------



## Byrd350z

*Back in the Game!*

I was introduced to Aurora HO slots car racing and trains when I was 3 yrs old by my uncle. I was hooked. ZI finally am able to get back into it thanks to the internet. I just ordered the AFX International 4 lane raceway and it should be here in a few days...................I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH you are hooked big time...lol*



Byrd350z said:


> I was introduced to Aurora HO slots car racing and trains when I was 3 yrs old by my uncle. I was hooked. ZI finally am able to get back into it thanks to the internet. I just ordered the AFX International 4 lane raceway and it should be here in a few days...................I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Byrd, Optimus84,urbanwarrior

Welcome and yeah rip that box open when it shows up...Rip, Rip...:hat:

Bob...Hooked on slot cars also...zilla


----------



## ntman2

Hi to everyone,
When I was a youngster I had a slot car set ( 1/24th ?) given to me for Christmas. The later as a teenager I purchased an HO set but don't remember the brand, just that I had a blast with it. Now I have purchased a new AFX International 4 lane raceway to have at our house for entertainment of our nephews and other kids. We don't have room for a permanent setup but we had it up this weekend with my nephew and brother-in-law and had a blast. Now I need to get up to speed again with the hobby including terminology etc.


----------



## Warhead Mess

Hi, I'm looking for and H.O club In Michigan(Grand Rapids area) LMK if anything is around!! Mess:wave:


----------



## eacsor132

*track*

i have a 1/32 track left by a tenent any one intrested please reply


----------



## slotcarman12078

A few questions for those 1/32 guys. Where is the track located, is it on a table or loose track, and can you tell what brand it is?? I am an HO scale kinda guy, but these questions asked now will save time later..


----------



## quakebo

Hi I am from England and love slot racing.


----------



## yellowbug

*Thank you.*

Guys,
Thank you for the warm welcome.
I hope in the near future to be talking with many of you on our hobby.

Paul


----------



## injectorman

Hardcore digital slot car enthusiast just seen this site so I thought Id drop in!


----------



## JordanZ870

Welcome, men!

Whatever the scale, if it runs on rails, we like'm! 
Now lets see some pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

joez870 said:


> Welcome, men!
> 
> Whatever the scale, if it runs on rails, we like'm!
> Now lets see some pics! :thumbsup:


Joe means pics of cars, he already has pics of all the hot guys here on hobbytalk.:tongue:


----------



## Guidepin

*Wellcome*

What JOE said.  :thumbsup: GK


----------



## SSSSTATON

Hi,this is Roy i am here to buy and trade slot cars thank you .


----------



## tjetsgrig

*Hello All!!*

Not new to this stuff, but new here!! Love them Tjets!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## tjetsgrig

Forgot to mention, I'm still "Yellow Jacket Performance"!


----------



## DesertSlot

http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/outlaw-tjet-run-from-yellow-jacket-performance/3052537110

DANG!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Hey.... Thanks Dave!!! These things are a blast.........ain't they!!


----------



## wheelszk

Hey Jim, 
How you doing, Trotter


----------



## tjetsgrig

wheelszk said:


> Hey Jim,
> How you doing, Trotter


Good Bill! Been away for a while. Back issues, and building this:

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/album.php?albumid=9502


----------



## 300

Hello, been out of this for quite some time. Looking at doing some indoor carpet racing.
Maybe some buy, sell, and trade.

By the way, I'm trying to find a regional forum on here. Really looking for Michigan forum.
I can't seem to figure this forum out.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I admit I don't swing thru this thread all that often, so to that end I'd like to welcome any new members who have dropped in to say Hi lately. :wave: Hope you enjoy it here as much as I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Winter-7

*New to this, but where is the SRT Ford GT 40 MKll #1*

Hello...All
I'm new to this new age of HO Slot Car Racing. Back in the day I had so much fun as a child with an Aurora Modeling Motor figure 8 set. Now 2009, WOW how things have changed. I came here cause it looks like a great place for answers and ideas. So with that being said my first question is...Why can't I find a AFX SRT Ford GT40 Mkll #1 Miles HO Slot Cars...? My All Time Favorite car..
Thanks...Is


----------



## tjd241

*uuhhh....*



sethndaddy said:


> Joe means pics of cars, he already has pics of all the hot guys here on hobbytalk.:tongue:


..... I don't feel right. nd

Welcome noobs.


----------



## kiwidave

Winter-7,
http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-SRT-Ford-GT...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2ea8b9d3f7


----------



## Winter-7

*Got It*

Kiwidave....
Thanks I went on ebay and found an SRT GT 40 #1. Won the bid, now I got the car.
Thanks again...Very Cool


----------



## Baggy

Hi, my name is James. I am a new member here so I thought I should jump in and introduce myself.:wave:


----------



## KennyG

Hi Guys & Gals,
My first post as a newbe! Question, Anyone racing HO 1/64 scale cars in the Toledo Ohio area? My second childhood is beginning to show and I need a group to race with! I've been a modeler for many years but haven't been in the racing circuit. This is a great site and hope to hear from ya'll.
Later,
KennyG


----------



## Crimnick

Hey Ken...sorry I didnt get your e-mail out sooner...I wanted to check with the track owner before I invited anyone and wasnt able to talk to him until practice...

You are most welcome to come check out the race on sunday and participate if you want to...

I'll fire off an e-mail with directions to Brian's ...

Russ.


----------



## crogerson

*hey ya'll*

hey i am new here i love slot cars


----------



## GTPguy

Hi,
I've been reading this forum for quite a while, so I figured it was time to get involved.
So much interesting stuff here!

I got back into slots a couple years ago after seeing all the new stuff at my local hobby shop. Looking forward to sharing some of the things I've been doing.

-dave


----------



## retiredinSC

Getting back into Tjets after many years. Won The Ford Aurora MD state championship in 1965.


----------



## Rawafx

Good morning "retired",
What part of SC do you live in? There is a great buy of guys who race HO there. You can check out the Yahoo group, Southern Sportsman Racing. Also, I am hosting a Southern Sportsman race here in Winston-Salem, NC next Saturday, Nov. 21st. I have two tracks that they'll be racing on, a 4 by 16 oval and a 5 by 27 foot fast road course. I also have a pretty good collection of HO cars(over 2900), both new and old that you can check out. If you'd like more information please e-mail me at [email protected].

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## retiredinSC

I live in Mt Pleasant (Charleston area). Thanks for the tip on the Yahoo group, Southern Sportsman Racing. I'll check them out. 2900 cars - WOW. Don't think I can make it next weekend but thanks for the invite. 
Ray


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome to HobbyTalk folks!!!


----------



## win43

welcome to HobbyTalk newbies.


----------



## mahorsc

retiredinSC said:


> I live in Mt Pleasant (Charleston area). Thanks for the tip on the Yahoo group, Southern Sportsman Racing. I'll check them out. 2900 cars - WOW. Don't think I can make it next weekend but thanks for the invite.
> Ray


hey ray we get together every sunday and some times during the week 
in west ashley and/or summerville 
you are more than welcome to come race with us
you can call me any time 816-255-6532(kevin)
or check out our web site www.lchors.yolasite.com 
see ya soon


----------



## Mr. H.

*Newbe here*

Hello there, My name is Michael and I am wanting to get into the slot car hobby. I live in a very small town in SW Okla, USA. I have been modeling scale trains for about 5 years and am working on my third layout, the first two were HO scale, and now I am in the process of building a large N scale.
I am wanting to get into HO scale slot cars because I have lots of leftover figures and buildings from the train layout that I am sure will come handy when building a slot car layout. Thanks, just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## retiredinSC

mahorsc said:


> hey ray we get together every sunday and some times during the week
> in west ashley and/or summerville
> you are more than welcome to come race with us
> you can call me any time 816-255-6532(kevin)
> or check out our web site www.lchors.yolasite.com
> see ya soon


Thanks for the invitation. When and where will y'all get together next?


----------



## CoolGames

*New England 1/32 Scalextric. Club members wanted.*

:wave:
I am new to this board. I am middle aged father of three in college and have owned a 1/24 commercial oval since 2002. Had a rental space and tried to form club but no bites. Switched to 1/32 as dealer and tried that scale. Even less traffic but some interest. Packed up my toys and moved home. Set up the 4 lane track layout in plans online.
Catalunya is on 5 panels each 4 by 6. Added RMS and Digital conversion. Also have DRS-200 drag strip with tree and timing. All kids did the car building in 1/24. Also have TSRF and Carrera 1/24 started set and cars.

I am located in New England USA, west of Boston near Lexington and Concord.
Looking to start home based club.
Went to F1 to see real Catalunya and saw the popularity in Spain.
My website is www coolgames dot net with youtube from F1 lap and 191 mph GPS on train.


----------



## ksmehl

*6 volt*

hi I'm new, love slot cars. been collecting cheep 1/43 battery sets and running them on my old 1/32 track . pretty fun, 6 volt, :wave:


----------



## ferroman51201

good day everybody!
i am bew to the post and would like to inform racers uf a new track in sw micjgan, it is a four lane and can race 1/32 and 1/24 cars and coming soon is a 1/24 1/4 mile dragstrip!
it is in a retail location and should be fun. thanks, Fred


----------



## sizzlerjoe

*hey slotters*

Names Joe been into ho slots for 40 yrs now, since my friends brothers use to race their vibs back in the day. Been collecting since the mid 80's.
Lets all race on the track but not thru life so we live longer to collect and race more...

Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69

welcome joe!i take it you like hotwheels sizzler cars?you would like my buddy carlos...welcome to HT the bestest slotcar forum anywhere!


----------



## 00_forever

HELLO TO ALL, Thanks Hobby Talk for welcoming Me as a new Member.
My old interests have become new interests as it would pertain
to my love of Slot Cars and Modified,Midget & Sprint Cars here
in Long Island and all over the Eastern Seaboard !

I am looking for others like Myself to Race with and learn from.
If anyone knows of any Clubs welcoming new members like Me
or would like to start a Club that uses 1/24 or 1/32 scale Modified Stock Cars or
Super Modified Hard Body Cars for Oval Slot Car Racing I would be
very interested !
Thanks,
00_forever L.I. ,N.Y.


----------



## 00_forever

Sounds Great ! Sizzler Joe
What kinds of slot cars are You into ?

00_forever Long Island, New York


----------



## Sluggercan

Is it ok for me to hang out for a while?
Slugger


----------



## gonegonzo

Welcome to all the new arrivals. I'm sure you'll find this BB a relief from others online representing our hobby. We enjoy the laid back attitude here and the talent you'll find within is remarkable. Add all the years expeience up , combined it would be several hudred years.

Slugger ,

I've heard good things about you and your racing complex . We have mutual friends . I was at the slot car show in Monroevile " Pittsbugh " , Pa a few weeks ago. From what I gathered you was there but we didn't cross paths.

I'm comming to your neck of the woods for Thanksgiving . My daughter lives in Crofton , Md. , sort of local for you.

Still drag racing ? 

Welcome again to all , 

Gonzo


----------



## Sluggercan

I'm new at this so bear with me.
Yep I was at Pitts burg and it was a blast.
Ron and Joe did a fine job and I hope Chris lets them out to do it again.
Drag Racing is still going on in the basement.
My show should be on Jan 13th so come on down.
Ron knows how to get here.
I haven't been on this site since aroung Dec of 2007.
Just one comment about Auto World, gotta love that new drag strip it's so cool.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Sluggercan said:


> My show should be on Jan 13th so come on down.
> Ron knows how to get here.
> I haven't been on this site since aroung Dec of 2007.
> Just one comment about Auto World, gotta love that new drag strip it's so cool.


Hey Slugger!!
I was beating the thought around of coming down to your show in Jan. Al Pink is trying to talk me into it. I may just see you there!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Kedata

*Newbie here*

Hello there. I'm new here but not to slot cars. I raced 1/24 in the 60s and 
70s and again in the 90s. Now I'm a couple of years away from retirement and maybe track ownership is in the future. You never know what lies ahead.

Ken


----------



## gonegonzo

Welcome new commers

Gonzo


----------



## mahorsc

retiredinSC said:


> Thanks for the invitation. When and where will y'all get together next?


we are getting together tomorrow afternoon(weds)
so get with me let me know whats up


----------



## Sluggercan

Quit thinking and come on down, it's an all day blast. Not much orginized racing just fun. Youngins from 5 to 75 are racing on 5 different layouts all day. 80' oval - drag strip 27 volts so be careful what you bring - Killer Mountain track - road course - US 1 Trucking layout - scenic ride layout for the slow t-jets. Did I leave anything out. Oh yea trading and selling - best of show - food.
Does this thing have spail check?


----------



## Hittman101

Hey I live in the NE Oklahoma!!


----------



## Dyno Dom

Hi OO Forever, I run HO cars, but there are several 1/24th comm'l. tracks
on L.I. "Slots A Lot" in Franklin Square had a retro race this past weekend.
They ran scratchbuilt chassis in classes of Indy & Can-AM using rules from the sixties.


----------



## thebigmacmoomin

Hello all,

Im Andy, 23 from England.

Have collected model cars from a young age, now into modifing them to my personal taste. Will put pics up on here soon for you all to see.

Andy


----------



## jensen b

hi there a newbie here, good to be here


----------



## Fitzy

*New to Site*

Just getting back to racing super g+ cars in eastern pa.Lovin it and looking forward to learning more on this site to go faster.Great site.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fazman

*I'm new "again" to slot cars*

I'm reliving my youth and just bought a carrera digital set and need some help. I had no problem programming 2 cars, but the third car was a problem. I had a digital controller with dip switches and a new controller with LED. The car ran fine for a day or two, then when repgrogamming, it went at a snail's pace. I since replaced the dip switch controller with a LED controller, but it still creeps around the the track as if it were programmed to run slowly. I alread set the speed at max but still no luck. The car is brand new. Any suggestions on how to de-program the car to start over would be apprecitated. Thanks!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Welcome Newbies -- Start posting away and have fun!


----------



## Pal Joey

Hello all my name is Joey I am new to the forum I have an autistic child that I am trying to get into slot racing He enjoys my old H.O stuff but it is a little to fragile for him and he is destroying all my cars ... I am thinking of going with the larger 1/32 scale stuff hoping it will be a little more durable for him


----------



## robertro

Hello, I've just signed up - I'm reviving my old Aurora Model Motoring addiction vicariously through my 7-year old son. I picked up a bunch of Tyco tracks and cars, and will introduce these to him at Christmas - it's on his Christmas List!

BTW, I''m looking to combine this with an HO train set and would love to know where I can get Tyco car-rail crossings - they don't seem to be in stock anywhere.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Keep an eye open on Ebay.. they turn up from time to time. Use the search function, and watch out for overpriced sellers. They should not cost much more than 15-20.00 each!!


----------



## RRacerX

*Hello!*

I am looking forward to exploring and learning from this site.


----------



## hbfatty

*Oldie now a Newbie*

Friends.......I first started slot racing when it was invented back in the 60's or at least when competitive racing started. I raced R/C cars back in the eighty's and started R/C airplanes with my Dad in the late 50's. I have grandsons now so am contemplating getting back into slots with my 15X22 foot basement. Would love to race 1/32 but I am wondering if HO might be better for the little ones. I guess I could slow the 1/32 cars down with resistors for the kids and power it up for the adults. Any advice would be appreciated. Back in the 60's my brother and I would rewind Mabuchi "can" motors and they would scream until they went up in smoke. I have always been a gearhead that looks for more speed constantly.

HBFatty


----------



## lbebbo

*IDEAL TCR Track*

Does anyone know where i can buy an Ideal TCR track other than ebay? I am looking for any of the kits as an xmas present.

Thanks.


----------



## gonegonzo

Ibebbo,

I think I have some of the track and it was like new the last time I saw it.

I'll have to check the attick to see where and what I do have. I'll do that tomorrow for sure.

I hate to sell it but I will trade you for it.

I'm into T-Jets , 1/43rd scale, 1/32nd scale and Parma Womps.

Hope to help you.

Gonzo


----------



## meccano

Hi all,

Just registered too after reading a few dozen pages here... 

Been slotting since the 70s in France (JOUEF 1/43, TCR slotless HO, Carrera Profi 1/40 and now a TOMY AFX track I just love....).
I would go to 1/32 and above but not enough room in our small European apartments to dream of anything else than HO (except if you want to try to run a 1/32 on a 9-foot straight....).

I'm in the IT business so if anyone needs help, feel free to PM and ask.

A bientôt,


----------



## Reckers

Hi! Thought I'd introduce myself---I'm Reckers. I'm 57 and going through my second childhood with toys I couldn't afford when I was a kid. *L* My fiance and I are putting together one of those battery-powered Motorific sets from back in the '60's and '70's. If anyone has a source for tires for those things (cars and trucks) or old parts, I'd sure appreciate hearing about it.

Thanks!:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome Newbies!!! We sure would like to hear some more stories about your slot car experiences. A Christmas Memories thread is started in the General Discussion section. Please, join in, and have fun!

Rich


----------



## UF1976

*Slot cars in Jax*

I am a casual slot car racer with a couple of cars.Since Phoenix Raceway is now closed , is ther anywhere in Jax to race a slot car?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

*I was gone but now I'm back*

I was a Hobby Talk user back when we had to share with the Die Cast guys. Then we got our own spin off section. This was probably almost ten years ago now. I left the scene back around 2005 or 2006 ish. I've been a lurker lately. Just figured I join up again, but since I forgot my original password I had to make another ID.

Hello to PRNDL FORDCOWBOY 22tall and a whole bunch of you others that I remember. I went by GOOSECHICKEN back then. Heck I even posted the very first pictures in the slot car section. 


Dave


----------



## wheelszk

[. I went by GOOSECHICKEN back then. 
Dave[/QUOTE]

I remember that name, welcome back


----------



## ParkRNDL

CTSV OWNER said:


> I was a Hobby Talk user back when we had to share with the Die Cast guys. Then we got our own spin off section. This was probably almost ten years ago now. I left the scene back around 2005 or 2006 ish. I've been a lurker lately. Just figured I join up again, but since I forgot my original password I had to make another ID.
> 
> Hello to PRNDL FORDCOWBOY 22tall and a whole bunch of you others that I remember. I went by GOOSECHICKEN back then. Heck I even posted the very first pictures in the slot car section.
> 
> 
> Dave


WOOHOO he's back! ya know it's funny, i saw your post on the "What's the most $ you've spent..." thread, and I noticed the screen name and only 2 posts and immediately thought, "Wonder if that's Goose? Naaaaaah, couldn't be." Then I saw the Jersey location and said, Hmmmm... so I looked up your other posts and here you be! Welcome back, man! Still have that Russkit-style rattle you made... and got another little baby slothead hooked since you've been around. My youngest, Jonny, is 5, and I have to work my tail off to beat him when we're driving equal Tjets... and sometimes he wins fair and square...

--rick


----------



## rl-slots

Hello all :wave:
New member her and would like to introduce myself. My name is Blue and I still have several of m original slot car set and cars from the 70's. I still rem walking to Hobby Lobby with money from mowing lawns to purchase a new car for my track. The problem was it was to fast for it and kept flying off the track. It was a Richard Petty car from the 440 Magnum line or something. 
I started collecting various toys in the 90's and now have several slot car sets and cars. I thought I would sign up to see what else I could learn about slot cars and the track sets I have. 
My toy room is gone with the birth of my daughter so I am now clearing out some of my collections. I thought it would be better to learn more on them before giving them away.
Thanks,
Blue


----------



## kcl

Found forum by accident while looking for something else, the more I read
the more interested I became. So after about six years away from doing 
anything with slot cars, I have four big tackle boxes of cars open all over
the basement floor. I guess the bug never leaves. Having fun reading
everything. 

Thanks
kcl


----------



## silverback

I am a new member as of today.Silverback


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome newbies!!! Take a good look around!! This site rocks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## glgraphix

Hank, not sure you could call me a newbie, lol. 

But, as far as looking @ the Slot car forum, I guess so.

There is a new 1/24th scale 1/8th mile Drag slotcar track about 5mins from my house. It is owned by a guy that me and several of my friends used to 1:1Dragrace with. His kids I guess talked him into it, but so far it has taken off really well.

Kevin

PS- Any threads on Drag racing slots would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## pontiak

Hi. New guy here. My name is Mike. I collect Tyco ho cars. Just picked these up!Most of them are new,never run.


----------



## Rita1547

Hello out there Just a newbie, representing my 7 year old grandson who got his first slot track and car this Christmas. Looking forward to learning more about this sport. BTW he thinks slot cars are better than sliced bread!! Rita


----------



## kiwidave

Welcome new guys. I'm pretty new as well. The guys on here have been a great help with tips and advice. Pontiak, I collect mainly Tyco as well. That is a great haul of Tyco's you have in the box!


----------



## jobobvideo

Just want to say hello from this newbie:wave:...working on a 4 lane lifelike track combining with my present 2 lane track for me and my daughter to work/play on:thumbsup...some landscaping planned, but still in the works...aquired some nascar runners new and old ~ 27 so far...enjoy the info. from this site

Wanted hi banked turns but none with lifelike...any suggestions?
Also do I need to add extra power for a long track and how to do that? I can build nearly anything I want out of wood, but not good with electrical
Finally, I would like to extend the controlers an bring them to the all to the front. Do i cut and splice in addtional wire or is there a better method?

Thanks


----------



## hossmad

*Newbie-Hossmad----*

My first post, been in H.O. since the 70's and ran a Hobby Shop, and a Raceway, in Ohio, where we held 1/24th scale Tri-State races. I have about 700 cars...Mostly a T-jet collector, but have 100 or so Tyco Pro's of the 70's, and then my Riggens, Cobramites, and Dyna-brutes....Hossmad


----------



## Tanduay

*First post*

Hi everyone. My Name is Dan, like most of you, I was into slots when I was a kid, left for awhile then seeing the tiger striped 
Tyco VW bug somewhere a few years back resparked my interest. I collect Tyco almost exclusively and just started getting into some customs paints and decaling. Any other Tyco collectors out there?  any in Northern California? Anyway...just wanted to do a iuntro....now...onto scanning the forums.


----------



## J1Q87T

Hello, I have been racing slot cars in one scale or another since 1961. I joined this board in April of 2009 but I have just been a lurker so far. I currently race T-Jets.


----------



## Boogity

*An old, old slot car freak here.*

Hello everyone. :wave: I'm a retired mechanical engineer who was totally immersed in the formative years of slot car racing. I raced from 1962 until 1976 with 4 years time off for military duty. I was a member of the Champion of Chamblee team from 1967 through 1969 and raced 1/24 scale on the national circuit. Our team also went to the world finals in Tokyo in 1969.

I currently live in S.E. Indiana on a mini-farm and I still love to tinker with model cars. I still have connections to my engineering world and from time to time I design and build scaled down prototype projects for my previous employer. Many times during my design and build efforts I use slot car parts and slot car concepts. I love this stuff. :thumbsup:

Boogity


----------



## Ralph C

*Hello out there*

Finaly wiping off 30 years of dust and crud from all my aurora stuff .Hope finding you guys migt help bring this love back to life.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph C

What the heck do i use to clean track


----------



## WooffWooff

*Aurora L&J/RXR Layout video*

First post, and I'm not having much luck with my video. Any help out there? Oh well, hope the pics post.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey wooffwooff! I was wondering if your layout would get baqck on here!! Bob Beers posted up some pics a while back. What are you using to shoot the video, and what site are you using to host the video? Photobucket used to be great for them, but they eliminated the video editing. I have an impossible time uploading edited video to youtube, and only get bits and pieces of the video when I try. I would love to see more of your table, and an overhead shot if possible. You obviously have years of work in it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WooffWooff

I am using a Nikon "cool pix" something or other. What do you mean by "host"(LOL, I'm dumb). What I really need to do is ask my computer wiz buddy for a 'lil help, that should work wonders. I may be able to take multiple overhead pics, the ceiling in the basement is too low to get it all in one. It's not big, it's on 1 and half sheets of 3/4" plywood("L"-shaped). I have made a rough scale diagram showing type/size of track pieces. Except for the "AFX Data-Race" contraption and the adapter pieces, it's all Aurora lock & joiner. I'll try and post the diagram as well as the overhead shots......later, wooff.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm referring to sites like photobucket (free site for posting pictures) and youtube (which is a public video site. These will let you upload pictures and video you have on your computer from your camera that you can direct link here. If your computer wiz buddy can't help, let us know.. we'll be happy to help. I especially like the shot (not posted here) with the S curve and the gas station. You certainly don't lack the scenic skills!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oliver88

Hi everyone, just joined looks like a really neat place to learn and exchange ideas. Approaching retirement and decided it's time to finally pursue my hobby interests HO slot cars, building, tuning, customizing, racing, HO railroad and scenery. It's now or never!

Lynn


----------



## WooffWooff

SCM...I think I'm going to post the "Huntspatch" layout schematic (hand-drawn as it may be) on the "track building" forum. I think that's where "members" are currently supposed to posting their pics. Check'em out.......


----------



## tjetsgrig

Welcome to all the new comers!! The more, the merrier!!!


----------



## basement racer

*new member*

hello all,just joined up.I have been reading for a while now.Thought it was time to get in on all the fun.- basement racer :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Hello Everyone:

Bill Hall says this is a terrific site and suggested I join. I've got lots of years in the slots (hooked since 1963) and anxious to share ideas. Have narrowed things down to a 4-lane HO plastic track on 14 x 3 benchwork. Lot's of straights, a few hairpins and a full-length banked back stretch. I love the speed. The track is functional, but needs paint and scenery. Hard to finish that part of it when all you want to do is watch the cars go round. Since I'm a newbie at HT, please don't mind if I just listen and learn for a while. Glad to be aboard.

Sincerely
Kihm


----------



## Bill Hall

Welcome,

Official chat night is Weds for slots, Fri is open topic, the rest of the week is catch as catch can .... lots of folks any given night of the week.

Join us in solving all the worlds problems...

...and creating a few more in doing so. 

Bring yer helmet and a sense of humor. Hazing is mandatory. Your response will be graded.


----------



## smithspeedway

*New Hampshire*

Steve Smith here from Charlestown, NH. We race 1/32 and small 1/24 on a flat 6 lane oval.


----------



## hddave1

hello from ky. i m a slot car newbie and im hopeing to learn how to build my own setup..


----------



## jmorris

Hello all, new here. Working on a 4x11 ft 4LN track. Hope all is well. Jim, NC


----------



## mahorsc

jmorris said:


> Hello all, new here. Working on a 4x11 ft 4LN track. Hope all is well. Jim, NC


hey jim where in nc are you and what kind of cars are you racing


----------



## [email protected]

Hi my name is Rob, and I have the sickness of spending extreme amounts of money and time to slot cars.

I think I may have passed it onto my Daughter. She has now bought 12 slot cars since October.


----------



## nascar59

*Allen & Allen Motor Speedway Racing*

J. Allen Enterprises
Communication products to the world


Allen Printing/Publishing & Computers
Desktop Café’ – Fine Dinning (opening Soon)
Allen & Allen Model Railroading
We build scales model railroad
Allen & Allen Motor Speedway Racing
Slot Car and Radio Control racing at it’s best
Selean’s Landscape, Design & Tree Service
THE HOME CHEF 
Home Dinning for Two


Member of the EPA Green Light Partner Program.


Dear Further Customer;

J. Allen Enterprises is a minority owned business in Bryn Mawr, Penna. We have serviced the public and private sector for over twenty years. We officer a full line of products and services. For more information on J. Allen Enterprises and our divisions, please check out our wed sites listed below.

Join in the our Celebration

April 1995 issue of “The Philadelphia Magazine”, J. Allen Enterprises was selected among the top five Largest Philadelphia Minority-Owned Business.

June 1995 issue of “Quick Printing Magazine”, Allen Printing/Publishing & Computers, and division of J. Allen Enterprises was selected among the top One Hundred Quick Printing Shop in the Untied State.

October 20-26, 2000 issue of “Philadelphia Business Journal”, J. Allen Enterprises was named in the top One Hundred Fastest Groaning Privately Held Companies.

June 2002 issue of “Philadelphia Business Journal”, Allen Printing/Publishing & Computers was named in the top twenty-five in Minority Owned Business.

February 3, 2009 “The Pennsylvania Commission on Crime and Delinquency and Beacon WorkLife Connections”. Recognition Award presented to Allen Printing/Publishing & Computers for having a Drug Free work place.

702 Preston Avenue, Bryn Mawr, Pa. 19010
Phone (610 520-7247 Fax (610) 527-1251 Mobil Office (484) 645-4707



Hi to you all, this is some of the things i do in a day, please check us out.


----------



## mkdud

*HO scale non-pc based timer?*

Hello, and thanks for the welcome. I grew up with HO slots, and have always held t-jets as my favorites. Just recently got back into things (after a 30 year abscence!) and love it as much as ever. 

I have a quick question, and would appreciate any advice. I'm trying to make a stand alone non-pc basede timing setup for my original model motoring t-jet track. I lost out on a recent Tomy / AFX lap timer on e-bay.

[Does anyone know where I might find another one of these, or be able to make something like it by using a carrera or scalelectrix 1/32 timer adapted for MM HO track?

Thanks in advance,
Michael Kelley


----------



## jmorris

Hello, thanks for the greeting. I have a Tomy HO track and live in Kernersville NC. When we get our new computer I will send some pict. of the track.


----------



## moapa

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## ssrodder

Looking for some help in track design. I have a 18x8 platform which hangs in my garage. I drop it onto my car lift when we race. Some of my friends are dedicated road racers and some are NASCAR and dirt track type fans. I had a four lane scalextric classic track which was a road race track, but the winged dirt type cars did not look right on the road race track. I have removed all the scalextric track and want to route a three lane track with a removal/replacement section that will convert a road race track to a oval track so that I can keep everyone happy. The different types of racing will take place on different nights of the week. I also want to be able to reverse current so that the cars will run in opposite directions. I have several ideas in mind, but since I never posted before, just read what everyone else had to contribute, I felt it might be a good time to pick the brains of some experts.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey guys. Joe from Jersey. Grew up in brooklyn and started running t-jets when I was 4. 1969. I still have everything my brother and I collected over the years. I have miles of every different type of track ever made in HO scale. Probably a few hunderd cars dating 60's to late 80's. Stuff has been boxed up in mom's attic all this time and had everything packed up pretty well.

I bought my house 8 years ago and ripped the roof off and rebuilt it and had placed 5 extra sheets of plywood in anticipation of finishing the attic and building tracks. No other way to get a 4 by 8 sheet upstairs, so after sitting on my attic finished 5 to 6 years ago, I finally broke down and bought a rug and completely finished and built two 4 by 16 tables connected at one end with an 18 inch piece of plywood and been going crazy building shelves and tracks!!

One table has about 60 running feet of Scalelectrix Classic in 1/32 and the other table has only about 35 running foot HO 4 laner. I'm trying to save up and have a custom built track but for now we have a freaking blast running on 3 of the lanes with 2 buddies.

In the last 2 months I bought all the AW releases and will continue to get as much as I need!!! I have issues I know.

Anyways i'll start a thread on picture of my layouts and car shelf system as soon as I figure out where to post it.

Thanks Joe.:wave:


----------



## bkreaume

*coming back for more pain*

Just wanted to say hello.

Its been a few few years since I been around the HO world. Meet a nice group in Michigan that I raced with a few years ago. After I raced on their beautiful routed tracks I decided I could not stand my tomy track. I could never get it lined up correctly. Besides my son and his friends where to young at the time and enjoyed treating the cars like rocket launchers rather than race them.

We moved to 1/32 and did R/C (good grief is that an expensive hobby)

Now I am coming full circle and looking into buying maxtrax or TKO. 

Wish me luck. To all the Hobbytalk veterans thanks for sharing all your info. You guys make this the forum the very comfortable for us Newbies.

Brian


----------



## wheelszk

ssrodder said:


> Looking for some help in track design. I have a 18x8 platform which hangs in my garage. I drop it onto my car lift when we race. Some of my friends are dedicated road racers and some are NASCAR and dirt track type fans. I had a four lane scalextric classic track which was a road race track, but the winged dirt type cars did not look right on the road race track. I have removed all the scalextric track and want to route a three lane track with a removal/replacement section that will convert a road race track to a oval track so that I can keep everyone happy. The different types of racing will take place on different nights of the week. I also want to be able to reverse current so that the cars will run in opposite directions. I have several ideas in mind, but since I never posted before, just read what everyone else had to contribute, I felt it might be a good time to pick the brains of some experts.


Welcome, where at in the northeast? :wave:


----------



## jlong

Hello, fellow slot car heads.

I am John from Wisconsin. My interest in HO slot cars was rekindled a few weeks ago when I was in the local hobby shop buying a model car kit. I noticed a selection of Auto World cars on the display and the S'cool Bus caught my eye right off the bat as it is a memorable kit from my grade school days. The Baja Beast and 56 Ford F100 caught my eye as well. I thought man, this is cool stuff! Lots of eye candy.

Not sure how well it would work with my stash of Tyco track from years ago, I bought the bus anyway and after some track cleaning and tarnish burning, the bus took to the track quite well. This thing really flys and grips the track really well. Well you know how it goes, I went back for the Ford F-100 and the Baja Beast will be next followed by the.....uh....well you know, a bunch of cars. You can't have too many.

I can't forsee a permanent set up anytime in the near future. For now it's floor running. Tyco's track joinery system is well suited for this. I get as much enjoyment gazing at the cars sitting on the shelf anyway.

Hope to see more Tom Daniel classics like the Street Fighter, Badman, and Garbage Truck.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi jlong,
I too am from WI. I'm from Amberg. About an hour and twenty minutes from Green Bay. Welcome to hobbytalk.


----------



## C.C. Racing

Hi,
Another newb here, been a lurker here for a couple years & decided to join in. Been racing Super Stocks for about 10 years ( wizzards, panthers, T1's )
Thats about it
Let's go racin boys !
Later
Glen


----------



## jlong

Hi Jeepman. Kaukauna here. About 15 miles south of Green Bay. Not sure exactly where Amberg is. I take it you've visted NEW Hobby.


----------



## [email protected]

No I haven't. I'm scheduled to work in Appleton from Wed-Fri of this week. I should look them up.


----------



## jlong

I don't know if he's in business anymore due to medical complications. His store is or was quite popular with hobbyists. Just wondering.


----------



## Drakenator

Hey guys/gals my name is Chris and I have become a slot car addict. I currently run HO cars but I also have a 1/24 scale Impala drag car. I've been lurking for a few weeks now and decided to start posting. 

I like mostly TJets original and newer styles. I have a few AW X-Traction cars and I am not so fond of them..yet. I really like the Tyco's as well.

I forgot to Mention I am in the Kansas City, Mo area and you can usually find me at HoTracks in Independence On Wednesday and Friday nights.


----------



## 440s-4ever

Great forum, been reading for hours trying to fill in the gaps left by 20 years of dust. 

Not a hobby shop racer, never have been and probably never will be judging by the lack of tracks in this area. Just a carpet HO racer with a passion for the fullscale variety, and a newfound appreciation for how mechanical these cars really are. 

Once again, great forum with gobs of knowledge.


----------



## Crimnick

What the hell?


----------



## transam6870

hey guys

whats up? been building and racing for many years and thought i would see what you guys were up to.

thanks
t/a


----------



## phinsfan7676

*Hi my name is...*

Hi my name is Andy and a few of my friends have gotten me interested in building my own track. I have an idea of what I would like to get to and its looking like the best way to get things rolling is to buy a tomy afx 4-lane super international race set. The track I'm looking to build uses most if not all of the pc's I would get in the tomy/afx set. I'm not worried about extra power packs as I plan to build/buy a power supply for my track. If anyone has any pointers on the power supply build/buy please let me know. I'm on a fairly limited budget and they seems to be a place that if I could save money would be a big one. My friend is a programmer and him and I are going to work on the track timing, and lap count. I will try to throw in some pics as I go.
Thanks
-Andy L.


----------



## djvick08

Hello everyone!


----------



## WaltB

Hi everybody. Well, back in the slots again after a decade removed. Dug the stuff out, got searching and found this forum. Alot has changed in 10 years. Been searching threads and found some great stuff. I plan on building a track soon and will try to post pics & progress and may need some expert help with other items. I will even attempt to post useful info from time to time.

Walt


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome back Walt.


----------



## STICKUP

*Whats it worth*

I have a 1967 Revell 1/32 slot car set that I am trying to find out what it is worth. It is used but in the original box with all of the paper work and accessories. The cars are 1967 firebird and cougar and everything is in good to new condition. Any help from all of you out their with more knowlege than me will be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Stickup


----------



## TK Solver

Welcome to the forum Andy (phinsfan7676)! Looking forward to adding your track to our local circuit.

Rumor has it your programmer friend could be kicking out some nice timing hardware kits and race management software.


----------



## Mr.Brew

Hi my name is Dave, I've been into slot cars since the late 60's, but have been more dedicated to racing the last few years. I'm new to this site and computers, so bare with me, because anything without a trigger I have a hard time understanding..lol


----------



## coach61

Mr.Brew said:


> Hi my name is Dave, I've been into slot cars since the late 60's, but have been more dedicated to racing the last few years. I'm new to this site and computers, so bare with me, because anything without a trigger I have a hard time understanding..lol


Yah Another Dave Welcome.!


Dave


----------



## kiwidave

We're gonna take over!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Geez, and I thought the gerbils were something!!! :lol: Welcome yet another Dave!!


----------



## Vintage_Nut

Hello to all who think that slots rock!
Been slotting since 1965.
Hoping to exchange some knowledge.


----------



## mattbrawn

I used to love slot cars when I was a kid! thinking that my current job may reignite my love for racing those awesome little plastic cars around a track as fast as possible. 

The job that's got me looking into Slot cars again is working as Community Manager on a competition for Nokia where they asked people to hack/mod their new device, the N900. One of the final 3 entries is a N900 device controlling a slot car versus a human competitior. hence why i've joined the party, so to speak.


----------



## ChuckII

*Thanks fer having me.*

Just gonna listen and learn from the best.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ChuckII said:


> Just gonna listen and learn from the best.




Good way to go but be careful who you listen too. 

Maybe I shouldn't say this but..... there are some absolute freaks on this board!!!LOL!!! Nuts!!!!!:dude:


----------



## monroe_steve

Hi, I'm a newbie to the site but I've been a nut for slot cars as long as I can remember. I started my addiction with a battery powered Cragston Racemaster 3 in the late 60's and then Aurora AFX after that. I left the hobby alone for a few years but got back into it after an accident cut down on my outdoor interests.
Got bored one night and logged into my long ignored eBay account and on a whim typed in [slot cars].
"Holy mackerel, look at all this stuff!" And the bug had bitten again.
Now I race & collect in all scales but 1/43. Had to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## woof47

*Hobby Talk Newby*

Hello Everybody :wave:,

I just joined Hobby Talk. I didn't play with slot cars as youngster. I found slot car racing in the early and mid 90s. Raced 440X2 and Super G+ in New England where I still reside. I've been back into slots for about a year, racing variations of the G-Jet and the G3R chassis. I am also learning about T-Jet and AFX cars as well as earlier and later and current slot cars. I'm retired and slot cars seems to be taking over my free time. I've met some great people and had good times with slot cars. It would be nice to win a race or two but, the enjoyment of the day and friendships gained are far more important. 

See Ya at the Races!
Bill


----------



## WooffWooff

*Welcome....*

....from one wooff to another! This forum has all the info you'll need to use-up your free time and money (and all your friends as well).


----------



## funtymetoys

*new to the site*

Hey guys I am Jim owner of funtymetoys raceway and slotscars in Northland mall.


----------



## dlw

*Hey Woof47.......*

Do you know the guys in the New England HO Pro Circut? They have a yahoo group by that name.


----------



## themellowcanary

*Good day*

I am a new comer to this hobby, so far I love this, I will try to build me a board.
Thanks
Sean


----------



## themellowcanary

Where can I see pics of tracks,I have a Tyco 1/64 scale (HO)
Thanks
Sean


----------



## Gina Kintz

*Waterford Drag Way-*1/24 Scale Lot Car Drag Racing*

NEW DRAG WAY, LONGEST TRACK IN MICHIGAN
WATERFORD DRAG WAY 
FIRST RACE FRIDAY MARCH 19 @ 7:30 PM
Waterford Lakes Plaza
7128 Cooley Lk Rd.
Waterford MI 48327 
248-242-6808

off cooley lk rd between hospital and Williams lk rd.


----------



## jlong

funtymetoys said:


> Hey guys I am Jim owner of funtymetoys raceway and slotscars in Northland mall.


What city? Northland Mall, Appleton, WI?


----------



## Guest

Joined yesterday. I fix anything, but own and specialize in Tyco 1977 and newer. Hope to be of help and learn more myself!


----------



## Rolls

*Pics of tracks galore for ya*



themellowcanary said:


> Where can I see pics of tracks,I have a Tyco 1/64 scale (HO)
> Thanks
> Sean


Welcome! 

Here... started by tjd241 & conveniently preserved for posterity, is our very own *Coffee Table Book of Layouts*. Perfect for folks looking for ideas, folks looking to show off, or folks just stopping by to look. A place to drool... a place to dream!!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261791

Have fun,

Rolls


----------



## charlie.r

thats cool


----------



## charlie.r

*hey*

u might wanna try google images i know doesnt sound great but it works right?


----------



## SlotCarBlogger

Partial newb to slotting. I recently just set up a 50 piece track set I inherited from my step father, plus about 20 or so HO slot cars from the 80's and 90's. 

My interest has been peaked in vintage slots, so Im looking forward to learning from all the vets on these forums.


----------



## handsomejack

dont mind if i do


----------



## jtslot

hello every one ,im happy to be aboard here.


----------



## bobhch

*If I knew you were coming I'd a baked a cake...Howdy do Howdy do Howdy do!!!*

LOOKs like more fun people ariving at HT...WELCOME!!

It is great to read all of your post here. The more the merry-er.         

Bob...new or old yer all very welcome aboard the HT rollercoaster to fun...zilla


----------



## stargate sg1

hi i am new here 
i am interested in building and racing hard body slot cars in 1/24th scale
we use model kits using a multi adjustable chassis kits 

cheers to everyone 
erik


----------



## Dusted

*Hello everyone*

I was into HOs 40 years ago, then life took over, the usual story I never had time so I got away from it for a while until the last year or so when I started up again. I live in NY i like the drag racing end of HOs but also want to put together a road race course too. I like the older model vehicles and I'm never satisfied with stock anything  which usually means I break a lot before I come up with a viable working model so this site is great for someone like me. I can read the right way to do it before I screw it up LOL I'm glad to be here there is so much to read that I'm sure i will be reading for a long time to come.
thank you in advance for all the help!


----------



## SuperFist

*Bruner*



Mr.Brew said:


> Hi my name is Dave, I've been into slot cars since the late 60's, but have been more dedicated to racing the last few years. I'm new to this site and computers, so bare with me, because anything without a trigger I have a hard time understanding..lol


You just need to wire your Parma controller to where the mouse plugs into your computer.

__________________


----------



## hoslot/train

Slotcarman12078, It's tony from K.C.. Finally got in your world. This is my first post. You are in here as much as you said, you are easy to find. I switched to a day job with weekends off after working 14 years of back shifts with hardly any weekends off. I finally am getting a life again. Met up with old pals, they aren't afraid of waking me up anymore.I do plan on finding more of your stuff in here. I hope I get time to work on custom track, build models, ho and 1/24 cars. I'm remodeling my house, so that will take first, but will try to keep in touch. Your item on ebay spurred all this. A lot of those guys are rivet counters and hate mixed scales. Some are point to point, "boring", for me at least. I like to race and watch trains go by and by. In circles, and try and beat the train and leave my buddy to "eat my dust"! Keep in touch and let me know what you are up to. Stay on track, slotted or flanged, LOL, Tony, my new handle, hoslot/train


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you made it Tony!! I do live here, it is my home away from home!! :lol: Plenty to see, and learn from here, and you won't find a better bunch to hang out with. Check out the custom threads, and the track threads. There's always new stuff getting posted up, and so many ideas floating around your head will spin! Welcome to Hobbytalk!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoslot/train

Yep, sorry about you losing your otr job. I have a friend that did that, it gets in your blood I guess, from listening to him. I worked at the steel mill in K.C. until it closed in 01. Did 5.5 years in the melt shop with a 72 day strike in there. Got on at a power plant after that and still there. I sure hope you can find something. It's pretty crumby out there. I feel so very lucky. I was off 2 month between jobs back then. I'm a single parent the last 16 years. He is an eagle scout. I am so proud of him. I think I did ok. Our train room is buried with remodeling stuff right now, it's close to 16x20. It doesn't leak in the basement room anymore. I fixed that. Man, does a house gobble up your fun money or what? Right now just an arm chair railroader, but it won't be long. How do you put a picture on here? Can you tell me? Is it pretty simple? I would like to show you some ideas of mine. One of our two dogs is named JO JO, LOL. My boy named him from Get Back, by the Beatles. So, get back with me Jo, Later Tony in K.C.. AKA- hoslot/train


----------



## slotcarman12078

Simplest way is to open a free photobucket account. Once you have that, you can upload the pictures right from your computer to the bucket, and copy and paste the IMG code right into your text. If it's done right, when you click preview (from the "go advanced) the pictures will be right in your reply.


----------



## Crimnick

Or you can use your photo album hank gave us..you can upload right from your photo file..


----------



## PaulMarotta

Hi all, have just joined...been a while for me but am getting back to it!


----------



## plymouth71

Welcome Here ! lots of great people


----------



## LarryM

Hi everyone I am a newbee to this forum

Larry


----------



## plymouth71

good to have you larry.


----------



## wheelszk

I wish people would include where they are from. Anyway WELCOME.


----------



## Danocrashes

hello fellow slot car fans


----------



## dbowling

*Newbie*

Hello to everyone!!! I will be purchasing my AFX International track in May as soon as they are available. Trying to figure out layout for my first setup. Friend at work told me that HO is still going strong. Can't wait to be racing again !!!


----------



## Danocrashes

a quick run down about myself. Im 37 going on 16 my hobbies are racing slot cars of all kinds in the winter. In the summer months i race on and off road RC cars and trucks with the guys here localy


----------



## Danocrashes

yes they are still going strong but getting harder to find in my area of the woods in Oklahoma.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome all yall !!!


----------



## yellow cobra

I am the Yellow Cobra, I have been collecting ho slot cars for twenty years.I sold my ho trains because the tracks had to be permanent and were hard to put up. My kids couldn't play with them because they were so expensive. I was worried that they wound wreck something. Then I saw a ho slot car set and tryed that out, my kids loved it. that was twenty years ago. I have no permanent track, I like that I can change the track in an hour or so..I have collected many kinds of cars buy tyco are my favorite.


----------



## yellow cobra

yellow cobra said:


> I am the Yellow Cobra, I have been collecting ho slot cars for twenty years.I sold my ho trains because the tracks had to be permanent and were hard to put up. My kids couldn't play with them because they were so expensive. I was worried that they wound wreck something. Then I saw a ho slot car set and tryed that out, my kids loved it. that was twenty years ago. I have no permanent track, I like that I can change the track in an hour or so..I have collected many kinds of cars buy tyco are my favorite.[It takes more than a paint job to make it at thunder road. Crater Face/QUOTE]


----------



## Joe Wallace

Just getting back into the hobby. I have older Aurora up to the NASCAR COT cars. Hope to get lots of info here. Joe


----------



## arty

So I've searched the site as much as i could stand, and have not found anything about cleaning a slot car chassis or body for HO or larger. Has there ever been a post thread about cleaning old goodies picked up through the normal places? Or maybe a quick link would work on how to clean both. Thanks for the time to all who reply.


----------



## tjetss

Hello, I am new to this site and want to say hello to all the HO slot car collectors/racers out there. Any info on the the Tyco, Days of Thunder, Mall Promo Set would be welcomed and appreciated. I have the complete set of 6 cars. Each car has a black molded body and painted the actual colors of the cars. I am In search of the Tyco, Blue #3 car with the air dam and "Lumina" on the windsheild molded in blue plastic so I have a complete set of both. Happy Model Motering to all... Richard


----------



## bobwoodly

arty said:


> So I've searched the site as much as i could stand, and have not found anything about cleaning a slot car chassis or body for HO or larger. Has there ever been a post thread about cleaning old goodies picked up through the normal places? Or maybe a quick link would work on how to clean both. Thanks for the time to all who reply.


Seems like everyone has a favorite cleaning method. For Tjet chassis and chassis other parts (other than armatures) I use a Simple Green bath. Some people use an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner as the bath. I've also used tarnex. For bodies I use a soft toothbrush dipped in simple green and rinse with water. Leaving bodies in simple green will strip paint. I use Novus 2 as a cleaner/scratch remover/polish (careful as this will remove paint). To clean the copper armature I'm using Nevr-Dull.


----------



## digmytreasure

Hello, I am new to your site. I noticed someone was looking for the Glo Mad Snap-on race track set. I think he was from canada. I do have the set and never used it. Drop me an email.


----------



## Rolls

stbljmpr said:


> Hello
> I am in Canada and would like to purchase the Snap-On GloMad set or just the cars. The site that I have does not ship to Canada? Is there other supplies for this set or would someone have one to sell?
> 
> Bentley


It was this gent in Canada.


----------



## Crafty

hi ther and i am new to the sit i like what i see so far and hope to keep looking on ward .
have been doing slot casas a kid and just got back in to them here awhile back ago


----------



## sissy

Hi everyone,
I've signed on as a member only to tell everyone that my brother Bob (Radical Decals) has past away. My brother was a great man and very talented. He will be greatly missed by many.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I am very sorry to hear this sissy. You have my sincerest condolences. R.I.P. Rob.


----------



## videojimmy

a sad loss to be sure, RIP Rob!


----------



## WooffWooff

Please accept my condolences as well...............wooff


----------



## 70ss

Sorry to here that. Please accept my condolences


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> I am very sorry to hear this sissy. You have my sincerest condolences. R.I.P. Rob.


x2.


----------



## xddorox

I got decals from Rob on a few occasions. He was a stand up guy. My condolences to you sissy.


----------



## CJ53

Great Guy to deal with. quality products.. My Condolences.. 
CJ


----------



## xddorox

I just started a thread so that people can show the decals they got from Rob on their cars in the customs section. Check it out and post your creations if you have them : http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=293614

Gerry


----------



## vaBcHRog

You have my deepest condolences. He was very talented and the Hobby will miss him.

Roger Corrie


----------



## bobhch

xddorox said:


> I just started a thread so that people can show the decals they got from Rob on their cars in the customs section. Check it out and post your creations if you have them : http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=293614
> 
> Gerry


Great idea Gerry,

All I can say is what everyone else has said. Rob was a Great guy to know & deal with. He didn't just sell decals he was a nice guy too. Sometimes when people sell thier heads get big but, not Rob as he was an average Joe just like us enjoying his hobbies.

I have saved a few notes from him that got sent along with my decals from Rob. I am going go back and read them now and then post some pictures up of cars done with his decals on them. 

We all fabricate car builds in our heads and then make them. Rob made real nice decals that he knew everyone could use as part of this process. Thanks Rob for making all of us look a little better than we are. 

I always think of the few people out there that make ho decals for us to use as true Artist. Nobody tells an Artist what and how to paint masterpiece. That comes from the soul & Rob still has his soul but, now it is just not here on Earth. 

Bob...RIP Rob...zilla


----------



## partspig

I am very sorry to hear about Rob's passing. This hobby will surely miss him, as will I. Our hobby does not need the loss of any more great minds! My condolences go to his family and close friends. We all know he is in a better place, playing with his favorite things. All slot car dudes go to heaven!


----------



## Z-Fire

Hello all, I joined this site because I recently set up my old Tyco track mixed with my 17 & 16 year old kids track for my 9 year old.(and me)

So I want to get alittle more into it this time as in tunning and upgrading.
I will be looking around the site to see what I can find out.


----------



## sidejobjon

Hello,
First day member.
Any HO brass scratch builders here?
Thanks:wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Not a brass builder, but I'd love to learn ! Welcome Here!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've played around with brass a little, but I turned out to be more of a brass butcherer than a builder!! :lol: I haven't given up yet, though!


----------



## bugzar

*Thanks*

Thanks for adding my membership to this post... now to finish my quest to find a MEV 65 Impala!


----------



## Rolls

'65 Imp? They look like they're still available new for about 44 clams. MEV site indicates it, but also HO Slot world. Hope it helps! 

BTW, I just saw a 65 Catalina go on the bay for 36 today. Very cool that such cars are available in HO.


----------



## arreaux

Howdy! I been a while since I was last on here... 

I see Hank still rules the roost. I used to talk with him all the time back in the Team RCV days.

Wow! I still have the logo I designed back then on my sig.


----------



## bobhch

bugzar said:


> Thanks for adding my membership to this post... now to finish my quest to find a MEV 65 Impala!


bugzar....Welcome! 

No way....you too!!!!!! I love 65 Impalas! :woohoo: I have a yellow one that Win43 sent me in a trade back when. It is in its box waiting for some Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssst-ing of Blue Metalic just like the one my parents used to have back in the 70s.

Bob...in blue (check my signature below)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

If you're able to hit any of the slot shows, Mike Vitale usually attends and has "blems" for about 16 clams. Most of the time it's just a bubble or 2 that needs filling. The bumpers/ grille will need to be painted on these. Alclad works wonders, and is really close to chrome. Welcome, new guys!!!! Take a look see around!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo

Hi all,

i've been checking out the site as a guest, but your customs have inspired me to join so I can post pics too (as soon a I take some good ones!)! I've got a pretty big 4 lane h.o. set-up in the basement, and a bunch of cars, trucks and customs to run on it. My 2 year old loves to squeeze the trigger and make his lifelike thunderbird go round the track, and asks to go for adventures in the basement all the time.


----------



## bobhch

*snap those pictures...we love pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



gomanvongo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i've been checking out the site as a guest, but your customs have inspired me to join so I can post pics too (as soon a I take some good ones!)! I've got a pretty big 4 lane h.o. set-up in the basement, and a bunch of cars, trucks and customs to run on it. My 2 year old loves to squeeze the trigger and make his lifelike thunderbird go round the track, and asks to go for adventures in the basement all the time.


gomanvongo,

Welcome to the fun! Can't wait to see your pictures of your cars, trucks and customs. :thumbsup:

Bob...well I can wait but, not for long...zilla


----------



## Burnley

I have lots of Eldon track and some items still wrapped, plus parts and cars that have been in storage for years for sale. Plus some 1/24 Sears race set. All enjoyed during the 70's. Anyone interested?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Im sure you may find someone in the swap-n-sell area. 

Welcome to Hobbytalk!


----------



## KINGZ

yep new here... had a track when i was young,, dont rember much other than it was in early 80s and it had bikes and cars. 

any who, im now a father of 6.. yes 6 crazzzzy kids.. and recently bought a SCX F1, set for them to play with... and here we go.... need more stuff now.. lol

KINGZ


----------



## Rocky Top

*New guy on the block from Home Racing World Still there!*

I'm from Mud Lake, Iowa North of Dubuque. looking for any one close by 2 to 3 hours out to run dirt 32s or 24s with. I build and make midgets, sprinters, mods and late models. I also do carrera 132 cars also. I make bodys and about any thing you need out of rubber or resin. any way Hello All!
Later


----------



## bobhch

*Gretna near Omaha, Nebraska here...*



Rocky Top said:


> I'm from Mud Lake, Iowa North of Dubuque. looking for any one close by 2 to 3 hours out to run dirt 32s or 24s with. I build and make midgets, sprinters, mods and late models. I also do carrera 132 cars also. I make bodys and about any thing you need out of rubber or resin. any way Hello All!
> Later


Hey Rocky Top,

I live near Omaha, Nebraska which is near Council Bluffs Iowa. I am an ho slot car guy but, used to race 1/32 slots several years ago on my old Eldon track. Hey If I ever make it out your way maybee you could let me run one of your cars? Do you have a home track?

Just PM me sometime. Not sure how far you are from me? User hojohn, here on HT, is a good friend of mine and lives in Council Bluffs Iowa. Hey do you have any pics of the cars you run? We love pictures!! :hat:

Welcome aboard the Hobby Talk fun place to be talk!!

Bob...Hello back at yah...zilla


----------



## QUICKSILVER64

Hello all! I have been interested in slot car racing since I was a kid! since G&G Hobbies in uptown Griffith Indiana Had a sweet 8 lane hill climb for the 32nd and 24th scale along with an 8 lane track made with Model Motoring track, for me that was the early 70's! Then in the 1990's slot car racing came back and several tracks opened, Speed World, South Side, Midwest, Fast Eddie's to name a few in my area. I started out with a few cars for the 8 lane tracks with a nice 4 ohm Parma controller with the heat sink, and built a few cars as well. I had Flexi's, and verious wire chassis cars from 16D to group 20 motors. Then I discovered 24th scale drag racing! OMG!!! that was the ticket! 24th scale cars at speeds of 300+ scale speed in 55 feet! My favorite thing to do was to get piano wire, brass tube and silver solder and build drag chassis, and use model bodies! I have about 30 drag cars I built with motors ranging from 16D/wasp/12 to group 27! ever see a group 27 motor throw its magnets at mid track? that car is history!!!


----------



## hwmccullough

Hello! I am just returning to HO slot cars. I've been out of it since the late 70's. Back then I used to race (autocross) my MGB in a sports car club. When it got too cold to compete with the 1:1 scale cars we would move indoors and race our HO cars. I think the HO racing was much more intense than the 1:1 scale (grin). 

Anyway, a few weeks ago a friend of mine gave me about 7 Super G-Plus cars still in the original packaging. Seems he didn't want them. Since then, they have been sitting in my office begging to be released from their prison of plastic. I finally succumbed to the pressure and opened them up and I was once again hooked on slot cars. 

So now I need to find some local guys and gals here in the Raleigh NC area to race with. And, I guess I'd better buy some track, too. 

By the way, when I told my wife about this, she just rolled her eyes......

SandMan


----------



## scoobe dog

I'm new to this board. I have been running 1/43 slot's for a few years. I also race 1/24 drag cars. I live in Elyria, Ohio.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome to the boards folks!!! Lots off great people and info here.


----------



## glueside

*Glueside is here*

My name is Jeff Strause or better known as glueside for OWH or Midwest. I have raced for over 15 years in the Midwest and I am just coming back from a 5 year absence.

I am presently running a race track called WISCRS in Gladstone, IL. 

I have experience in everything from 1/24th scale starter cars all the way up to 27s. I am now getting into racing HO scale cars also. Trying to broaden my horizons along with broadening my wife's displeasure...lol


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome to Hobby Talk, Jeff. We're always glad to have another slot head join the crew. :thumbsup:


----------



## bill23

*16d parma motors*

Looking for 16 d parma motors that have been worked to run very fast with seal placed back on. I am racing 1/24 scale hard bodies on a 1970's race track with 7 lanes 30' long with curves, straight a ways, high banks. Need a motor that will carry a somewhat heavy frame that sticks to the track and navigate the curves.
I've purchased motors that have been worked without breaking the parma seal but not fast enough. Motor's must have seals and no visible sign's that they have been tampered with. Any help out there?


----------



## TrainNut

*trainnut*

hello all, this is my first post. I've been running ho trains for ever,but my question is about slot cars. when i was a young lad (40 years ago) i used to tag along with my dad & older brothers to race slot cars at a place called race-o-rama. they had 3 tracks set up, (3skill levels) very nice place.
my question is this, the cars they ran were 6,7 inches long, what scale 
was that, and are they still around?


----------



## WooffWooff

*My guess is 1/24th...*

....and they're still available, but I believe 1/32nd and the 1/43rd scale have begun to dominate (as viewed from afar as I'm an "HO" slotter). I have a fully landscaped Aurora slotcar layout that includes 4 RXR crossings and 3 intersections, so I'm sorta into trains. If I had a larger "slot-cave", I would be into trains big-time as well. Later............wooff


----------



## sixtiesracer

Hi,my name is Cliff Mathewson,I live in Concord,N.H..I race 1/24th-1/25th scale slot cars.The types of cars usually races at my home track,Sick Puppy Raceway are vintage modified Coupes,and Sedans Jalopies,any body style from the 20's to the 40's.Late-Models and we are starting to dabble with winged Sprint Cars.My on-line moniker is sixtiesracer .


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome to Hobby Talk,Cliff. Sounds like you're having a good time racing. Feel free to post some pictures of your cars. Nobody here gets too caught up in scale when they can see some sweet cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## crosley

*Slotting*

New be to the site but not to slot cars.Just dug out the tjets and older magna tractions and have been"trying" to race at our local track Park Lane Hobbies.I am facinating with making these little cars go.I love Shunt wires and low ohm arms.But now I have to figure out how to get the bodies low on the chassis.Hope you guys can help me out.
Thanks for the Site
Bart (Crosley yes I own one)


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome aboard Crosley. Wow, The Region is well represented on HT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Glad to have you here, Bart! You still have some of the t-jets and AFX cars from when you were a young lad?? That's great! Post a few pics for us to enjoy, if you have the chance. Welcome!


----------



## crosley

*why yes I do*

Yes these are some I traded a bicycle I built out of old scrap parts when I was 9-10yrs old the kid wanted to trade and I did


----------



## Rolls

That is a great selection!! It looks like, at least from your pics, probably those cars still have a whole lot more fun in 'em just waiting to come out. Thanks for sharing them, Bart. Glad to have you on the forum!


----------



## alpink

been around here and there. some folks know me. don't ask their opinion though. smile!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi AlPink
Welcome! Please feel free to look around, and please post up some of your cars. We love lookin at car pics 

Larry


----------



## Davey Joe

*Hello from Wisconsin!*

Hi all! I sold all my HO stuff last fall. (A couple k's worth.) I thought I was out of it. No chance. Last week I bought a Super Coupes set, just to have a small track, and a half dozen cars. Now, I'm looking at more track and cars! I also bought a 4 X 8 sheet of AC that I unfortunately, had to trim a foot off. PLUS, I have come back to HT. I see a lot of old friends still here. Sorry I left, glad I'm back!


----------



## alpink

Larry, thanx! I'll get around to posting pics. getting ready to leave on business until next Sat., so no pics for now. but, I have some unusual customs I'll have next week for Y'all. until again, happy trails to you!

al


----------



## resinmonger

Alpink, welcome aboard. Looking forward to your posts.

Davey Joe, welcome back. I guess HO slot car racing, collecting, modding, etc. is a bit like the Eagles' song _Hotel California_:

_You can check out any time you want but you can never leave._


----------



## Davey Joe

Yep. I must have some blood in my red oil!


----------



## DesertSlot

Howdy! Davey Joe is gone. Desertslot is back!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wait a minute!!!!! Desert slot... In Wisconsin???? Welcome back!!!!


----------



## DesertSlot

Thanks Joe! I was going to use a new name but I went back to DS for the post count and itrade feedback. Back in the slot er I mean rut with y'all!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Been stuck in this rut a looooong time!!! I believe it's time for me to find a way out!! LOL!!


----------



## 2x4barrels

*New Old Guy*

Hi Guys&Dolls


My name is Tommy frends call me hemihead.
Started striping gears in 1957 and still at it.
Hope Caman & Koford are still at it.Got a lot
old 7 stuff,have not been to a track for a time.
Do the car still run on electricy. ByBy


----------



## bob528

Hello,I have been racing on and off since 1975,more for fun,not too the serious.I enjoy the forums and I also have a question. How many sets of tires do you have on hand,what sizes,what material [silicone coated sponge etc.].I am mainly thinking of the super stock class.Also, who is the manufacturer.


----------



## rodster

Hey rodster here. Racing slot cars in central Florida!


----------



## resinmonger

Hey Rodster! Welcome to HT! I'm sure you'll feelright at home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hkyfanatic

*Relatively new in Michigan*

I recently came down with the terrible 1/32 disease and now I have to feed my cravings regularly. I am building a modest Carrera track in my garage and if anyone is near GR let me know and we can run a few laps together. Look forward to talking about slotting.
Tom


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome Tom. You should feel right at home with the rest of us addicts.

We do have a 12 step program:

1) Talk about slot cars.
2) Buy slot cars.
3) Buy slot car track.
4) Build a slot car track.
5) Race some slot cars.
6) Go to slot car shows.
7) Talk about slot cars.
8) Buy slot cars.
9) Race some slot cars.
10) Talk about slot cars.
11) Go to slot car shows.
12) Buy slot cars.

It won't cure the disease but you will have a lot of fun... :freak:


----------



## wc4678

*Seeking input to help with decision*

Hi all,

You can call me Ray in correspondence.

I'm a retired telecommunications tech thinking strongly about returning to one of my favorite hobbies of many years past...slot cars. I want to install a 1/32 scale home track in an available 12' x 12' space (so I figure the largest I can go with a track table would be 10' long by 6' deep, or possible an "L" shaped layout with a 2-3 foot perpendicular extension of one end. 

The most difficult thing for me is proving to be which brand of track to install. Having done "some" research and reading on what's available today I decided to go with a digital layout. I'm ruling out Carrera because of the understanding that it requires more space than other brands. Actually my decision is essentially already narrowed down to either Scalectrix or SCX. So I'm seeking opinions on which, if either would be the better choice.

Any and all responses will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Bubba 123

*hi all*

hi everyone,
I'm "Bubba" , I'm 53 yrs. old. 
born/grew-up in Watertown, NY.

moved to Jackson, TN. about 30 years ago

And enjoy building & collecting slot cars...
as well as Sci-Fi Models (mostly spaceships from Movies & TV)

always looking for new "How Too" tips on building slot car kits...
as well as finding really different "Odd-Ball" stuff....
my passion is 1 /32, but i've seemed to have been "Converted" to "The Dark-Side" of HO ;-) LOL!!!!!

been making movie & TV Show slot cars since Feb. 2010....

BOY!! has the world of slot cars changed since i was a kid playing with 'em !!!

i don't even know very much of "WHAT" MFG's are (Still) out there....
w/ love to get info on MFG's, Kits, Parts sources....

maybe even some "Horse-Trading", or assist in helping anyone locate same..

been selling & buying on Ebay... under fantasy cutlery as; "Bubba's Slot Car Emporium"....

but it's my hobby, i'm disabled, just doing it 4 fun & keeping my mind & motor-skills challenged... so end of plug on that here.....

just need/looking for some Mentors to teach me kit-making, sources, chassis tricks, ect...

guess i'm now a Full-Fledged "Slot Car Addict" !!!!! LOL!!! 

Best 2 All ya's !! ;-)
Bubba


----------



## htuoshkosh

*commercial track being sold*

Hobbytown Oshkosh is looking to sell a great Dad's high bank track, Works well and is currently only used for series races.

would make a great small business 

call me at 920-426-1840


----------



## MainLineHobbies

*New to this forum*

I just joined this forum. I have been holding 1/32 slot car races for 5 years here. I've run some manufacturers races here. This past summer we had a point series race including 4 stores in this area. 
If you have heard of the RUSH motor, 39K endbell. I am the home of it. You can get it from your local store.
I will try to put some pictures up of the tracks. I have to make the format smaller to fit. I'll get back to you.

Les at Main Line Hobbies


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome to HT, Wes. You'll find a whole herd of fellow slot heads here. Scales vary but love of cars does not. :hat:


----------



## thursty2

*Hello*

Hi,im New And Would Like To Say Hello To All.could Anyone Help Indentify This Car.its A 66 Galaxie W/ Metal Body And Side Screws On Each Pick Up.the The Axel Is Held On W/a Spring.thanks Thursty2.


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome aboard Thursty2. :hat:

The chassis is an Aurora Thunderjet that has been modified to carry the diecast body. THe side screws appear to be holding the pick up shoes in position.


----------



## gonegonzo

Welcome Thirsty .

I would say you have a home brewed T-Jet conversion and the body is probably a Matchbox . If a home brewed car it's been done with quality in mind .

Gonzo


----------



## magnetracerj5

thanks im a newb 2 the website and currently race in the blm il area was wondering if there is any other central illinois tracks around


----------



## Snoopy57

hi everyone my son and i just started bark race slot car we are looking to have fun together


----------



## Rolls

Welcome Snoopy57! Glad to have you on the forum!


----------



## PoppopK

*Re-new'd in HO slot car racing and lovin' it!*

Hello Everyone,
This is my first time; go easy on me. I played with slots when I was about 10. Had a small Aurora set with a white convertible Mecerdes and the little steering wheel controllers. Loved it, played with it for a couple years and got into other things. Now, at 60 I picked up a Life-Like set at an auction for 25 cents. Set it up for my 9 & 11 year old grandsons. They went crazy. Started checking out the net for ho slot stuff, found Greg Brauns site among others and couldn't believe how much there is to learn. Found out LL won't do 4-6-8 lane so I started buying AFX track lots on the bay. And controllers. And cars. And power packs. And parts. My grandsons are in heaven (me too) and we just went Sat and got the wood to build Greg Brauns 4' 5" x 12' table. (We learned that racing on long pile rug quickly clogs up armatures and wheels) Then we emailed Gene Stalnecker about Race Coordinator and in his reply, he recommended this site as being good and so we ended up here reading for about 50 hours so far. I gotta say he was right; this is a really great site, especially for a re-beginner like me. I had no idea the sport was so involved. I'm hooked all over again! I do have one question for anyone though. I bought a used SRT Firebird Trans Am with headlights on Ebay for $15. It ran really great, then stopped. I ordered a new motor and put it in and now if I just breathe on the controller trigger, this car goes so fast it won't stay on the track. Anyone know what's up with that? Is there any way to slow it down? Thanks for having this site; it's already helped me more than I can say.


----------



## alpink

pop pop K, unless you want to buy an expensive controller, consider changing gear ratio on the axle. put in a larger (more teeth) gear on the axle and that should give more control. perhaps create a thread here that folks can access instantly with other suggestions and possibly direct help with parts. I have a ton of Aurora lock and joiner type track, but you said you have already started investing in AFX track, so if you want to use adapters, you might be interestd in some of the track I have. you also might be able to buy a used, in good condition, chassis that isn't quite as fast.


----------



## jackhammer911

*New to the forum*

Hi , :wave:  I'm Jim from NJ . I'm 51 years young :hat: and as my wife says, going through my second childhood . My collection thus far consists of Aurora T-Jets slot cars and track . I have 20 slot cars and I'm working on setting up my track . Right now, I'm in the process of purchasing HO accessories , grandstand, pit, homes,landscape and such . 
Thats about it , just wanted to introduce myself and look fwd to chatting with my fellow slot car collectors . :thumbsup:
If anyone has extra accessories thatthey are selling, please PM me . I only buy good quality and early 60's Aurora . 
Thanks in advance .


----------



## alpink

welcome jackhammer. there is a swap and sale protion of this site. have a look.


----------



## SwamperGene

Hey Jackhammer911 you're technically local to a number of us eastern PA guys :wave:

PoppopK glad you followed up on the recommendation. We need more info on the Firebird...did you replace it with a stock motor, are you using a stock "set-supplied" contoller...stuff like that. 

alpink, 'sUP mAN


----------



## PoppopK

Alpink, Thanks for the tips. I did try a larger gear on the axle but it was too tight and rubbed the chassis. 

SwamperGene, I did swap out with a stock motor and right now I am using a set supplies controller and AFX track with stock AFX 15" terminals for power.Before I changed motors, the car ran really great, hugged the track, took the turns good. Now it's like riding a rocket. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jackhammer911

SwamperGene said:


> Hey Jackhammer911 you're technically local to a number of us eastern PA guys :wave:
> 
> PoppopK glad you followed up on the recommendation. We need more info on the Firebird...did you replace it with a stock motor, are you using a stock "set-supplied" contoller...stuff like that.
> 
> alpink, 'sUP mAN


hey guys im right next to easton..


----------



## SwamperGene

Slatington here, right up 248 :thumbsup:


----------



## stuartmcdougall

I have just joined this forum. My sons (8 and 12) want a race track for christmas. Which is better - scalextrix or ninco?

Stuart.


----------



## jackhammer911

SwamperGene said:


> Slatington here, right up 248 :thumbsup:


its a small world . I missed out on the show at merchants mall in october. I was in Disney with the wife. Do you ever get out there and what slots are you into........jim:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

jackhammer, look on another heading for the race and event category here, there is a thread about an HO drag race this Saturday in Skippack PA. not too very far from you. come join us if you can. there will also be an HO drag race at the Feb 12 2011 show at Merchants Square in Allentown, more info soon.

Hi Gene, where ya been hiding?
LOL

stuart, I am not much on 1/32.
hunt around for some posts from mainlinehobbies. he specializes in 1/32 and can give advice.


----------



## slotter

*slotter*

Does anyone have an idea on the size of the Chicago slot car show? Would it be worth the drive from st louis? I am looking for parts for 1/24th size cars as i have a track at home. Thanks


----------



## honda s800

hey guy i have a gran turismo racing revell raceway how much can i sell it for? 
its complete and it has the ferrarri 250 gto and the corvette sting
:r


----------



## Khas

*hello*

hello


----------



## Bill Hall

Khas said:


> hello


howdy


----------



## swingerguy340

Howdy! guess I already made a "welcome" thread over the 1/32nd area but I have been wondering if there is anyone on here from the twin cities that goes down to scale model supplies

my welcome thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=309688


----------



## Speechguy

*a Hello*

Newbie to Hobbytalk. Like HO slot cars,primarily Tjets


----------



## Rolls

Howdy, Speechguy! Welcome aboard. You've come to the right place for t-jets and other HO slots, too, that's for sure.


----------



## TK1

*New to this BB*

Hey Guys,

TK (Tom Kanan) here I'm new to this BB but not to HO slots. I live in Orange County, New York. I race with NYCONN as my primary club but also try to support MARC, Tri-State, ECRS and the Wizzard series not neccessarily in that order. 

I have a six lane Scorpion track if any body in the area wants to get together PM me.:thumbsup:

TK


----------



## Ovalhead

*So this is Hobby Talk, cool deal !*

Thanks for the invite Pete. Great looking site. Looking forward to checking out Hobby Talk. 

I see a lot of familiar screen names. :wave:

069


----------



## FrankfromNY

New to HT.
Mainly into T Jets and some A/FX & Magna Traction. I don't have a T Jet collection, whatever I have or buy is a runner.
Also do some 1/32 and 1/24 home racing, the 1/24 mainly with H & R chassis stock car/jalopy bodies.
Also a member of the Home Racing World Slot Forum.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Welcome Frank, I'm in Franklin Sq.


----------



## DelRay

*Howdy Y'all*

I guess I'm the new kid on the block, so I've got a lot of looking around to do and possibly some questions.
Our son and I built an expansive HO slot car track many years ago, it covers a 4'x8' table, has a nice control panel with stepping resistors for advanced speed control of each lane. A race timer with a siren and rotating red beacon, and a built in amp meter. It must have been the electrician in me that made me do all those added frills.
I also have a collection of cars that are probably dinasours by todays technology. I just might have to uncover this as now I'm using it for a storage and work table for my RC planes.

Jim


----------



## alpink

del ray, welcome. all kinds of good people and information here. look around the various threads and pop an answer or question in here and there.


----------



## macmagee

*hobby talk newbie*

 hello fellow racers just signed up and ready to go. I race 1/24 drag slot cars and h.o. drags what a site if you cant find it here you never will.great job.


----------



## stabgnid

Hello my name is Steve (stabgnid) I'm not new to Hobby Talk but I'm new to this hobby. I just bought a 1/43 scale set for my 6yr old grandson and I as we are into NASCAR. I love turning left as I have rc cars . I would really like to try to build a 1/43 car . We live in San Diego Cali and would love to find some tracks here!


----------



## alpink

MAC DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE DUDE. WELCOME, ALTHOUGH I AM STILL A NEWCOMER MYSELF, I HAVE SORT OF ESTABLISHED A REPUTATION ALREADY. NOT THAT YOU WOULD WANT TO BE ASSOCIATED WITH SUCH! ... lol. sorry for the caps lock everyone!


----------



## alpink

stabgnid, I don't do the 1/43 except very old Aurora 0 gauges. welcome to the boards.


----------



## Rainman164

New member Ken, signing in for the first time. Currently HO club racing in SE lower Michigan. Looking forward to learning more about the hobby and the community.


----------



## alpink

hiya rainman. you came to the right place then.


----------



## RICKY1542

*New member*

Hi Just joined and have only re started my interests in Slotcars and diecast. anyway just saying hello from Canada


----------



## alpink

Hiya Ricky, welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Welcome Aboard Ricky! This is a great bunch both here in the slot car forums and over in the diecast forums. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Happy Holidays from Daytona Beach!!
Larry


----------



## alereal3d

*Thanks in advance to all you people*

I am an enthusiastic slot car fan
Here where I live there is no slot car track in sight
but I love the hobby anyway

I will be searching for everything here and will have a lot of fun, I know that

Thanks again


----------



## Overstock07

Well I have the Sears version of the Tyco "Magnum 440 Grand Prix" Racing set and I believe the Godchaser4him2 is looking for the layout sheet. Well I too would love to have the layout sheet again. I believe it is still around but I cannot find it. However I do have the top of the box sheet in somewhat usable condition to be able to help him with the layout if he is interested. Otherwise, if someone has anymore info I would appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## SizzSlotClassA

*intro*

Hi, fellow slotters. I had AfX as a kid but left the hobby sadly frustrated by 
unreliability of the cars and track, lack of aprons and presence of magnetic force. a few years ago i made an MDF sectional track and i just said, "where has thus been all my life?"

Slot car driving to me is all about "getting my racing fix". Its the most convenient way i've found. The harder (and larger) part of racing is throttle and brake control, not steering. the slot is what makes controllable driving in a small space possible. 

i run mostly 1/32 slo.tit HRS but also have 2 slide guide afx magnatraction cars, 2 converted (improved (; ) cheapo RC cars, 1/18 scale! the bigger one is my track cleaner. i race with a few friends once or twice a week. my girlfriend has been known to do a lap or two without my prompting, (; .

I've lived in Victoria, BC, Canada for 5 years and anyone is welcome to come and try out the track. It's 2-lane 48 feet with 17-foot straights (heavy braking!) but no scenery. ANY slot car of any size, keel depth and body height will work. i only use a ninco n-scorer for timing; we're beer+ league. Just send me an email if you want to try a new track in Victoria, the slot car capital of Victoria.(-;


----------



## P'Cola HO Slot

*To HO Slot car enthusiasts in Pensacola/Perdido Key*

My name is Brian, and I am a homeowner in Southwest Escambia County in Pensacola. I have recently built an 5 X 10 foot HO slot car table in my garage. It's a two lane AFX track, more than 75 feet of banks, hair pins, a crazy infield, and plenty of straight track to open it up. I've got 10 cars of my own. I've got a couple of guys who come by every few weeks, but they're not really into the hobby and most of the time it's just zipping along the track. Anybody lookin' to race one night a week?


----------



## 61haribo

*Vintage Aurora*

Hello Everybody!
I am new to the hobby. I got bitten when i found a box in a basement that contained a complete track and about 25 cars. Most of them run. But my question is how do you clean the track?? I bought some pieces of track online and boy those are like brand new and shiny. If anyone knows how please let me know. Thanks so much!! Terry


----------



## azjammin

*Bitten.... by the Slot bug!*



61haribo said:


> Hello Everybody!
> I am new to the hobby. I got bitten when i found a box in a basement that contained a complete track and about 25 cars. Most of them run. But my question is how do you clean the track?? I bought some pieces of track online and boy those are like brand new and shiny. If anyone knows how please let me know. Thanks so much!! Terry


I recently got out my old Tyco trains and started playing with them.. and then found out about local Hot Wheels races... whick got me thinking about Slot racing... so.....
I just acquired some old TYCO cliffhangers track... and another Nitelgow Tyco set... 
still waiting for some cars to arrive... plus I ordered a couple of the Mattel Chassis
I too will need to clean these tracks... I think cleaning with an eraser, a coin...possibly some very fine emery paper? and some 409 cleaner should do the trick????

also got a HUGE REVELL 1/43rd set in the deal with a 2006 date on the instructions! I plan on setting up the REVELL track this week on a 4x8 for some good x-mas racing!!!! :hat:I tested it all last night on a short oval... it is missing a traffic signal light house thing.. and a cave tunnel... but all track pieces are there...
anybody know where i can find info on this track? I guess maybe call or write to Revell? would like to find the signal light house at least... maybe some more cars? got 4.

and just for fun I got a 1/24th parma flexi that I am gunna mess around with and take up to the local track just up the street!!!
serious slot bug bite! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

61haribo said:


> Hello Everybody!
> I am new to the hobby. I got bitten when i found a box in a basement that contained a complete track and about 25 cars. Most of them run. But my question is how do you clean the track?? I bought some pieces of track online and boy those are like brand new and shiny. If anyone knows how please let me know. Thanks so much!! Terry


Hi Terry,

Welcome.... All you ever wanted to know about the hobby, and more, is available by searching the archives.


----------



## jcamarada

*Thanks for the welcome*

Thanks gang, it's nice to be aboard.


----------



## theuntouchable

hello i am new to this awsome hobby.
i am looking to trade or buy slot cars and tracks .i boght a slotless track and cant find parts or cars , it is just for me and my son . get a hold of me if you have slotless cars at a reasonable price 
:dude:


----------



## alpink

untouchable. it would help if you knew the brand of slotless racers and track you have. they are not compatible between manufacturers. and welcome to slot racing, lots of friendly folks here with good ideas and advice.


----------



## savageone

*Savageone saying hello*

Hi, I'm getting back into the slot car hobby now that I have a 6 yr. old. Bought a Tomy Super International AFX set and built a 4 x 8 layout for him as a Christmas present. We both had a ball with it Christmas morning; but, I need to upgrade to some Parma controllers.


----------



## ace1947

*Hello to all*

Happy new years and may your racing be filled with no deslots and many quick times

Harvey G


----------



## alpink

Hiya Harvey. welcome (back).


----------



## ace1947

harrold,

I also raced at B&J in early 60's. Now I race HO's with Tri State Racing. A group of 15 or so guys who like to go fast with the three aftermarket cars, Thundercats, G3R and Storm. Come join us on Jan 11 in Lawnside NJ, near AAA Hobbies. Call me if interested.

Harvey Rabbit Goodwin
856-663-8222 home
609=792-3159 cl


----------



## Bad_Haggis

Hello.

First time here. Ran across the site while doing google searches on slot car racing.

Not sure if there's any goings on in my area, though. Hopefully I can find something close as this all seems pretty cool.


----------



## alpink

hiya haggis. you are in the right place. surely there is some racing near you. what scale are you most interested in?


----------



## Vader1976

Hi everybody I'm new on here. I was trying to get the instruction manual for the tyco 4 lane racing set #6693.


----------



## msnowbound

I have a 40 year Strombecker from childhood. It has 38 track pieces (some may be missing) Does anyone have a picture for track configurations? 4X8.


----------



## arden61

haloo i am new to this site


----------



## Steve Jones

*New Member*

_Hi there all. I am new to the site and enjoying what I am seeing._:wave:


----------



## blightman

testing


----------



## bobhch

Hello all you new people on HT & Welcome!

Enjoy the threads, check out all the pictures and join in the party! :hat: :hat:

Bob...this is the place for slot car fun...zilla


----------



## alpink

what Bob said


----------



## Super Coupe

blightman said:


> testing


you passed the test. Welcome aboard:wave:


----------



## Goat Herder

Hello,
I'm excited to find the site. I've been involved w/slot cars every since my childhood years (70's). When I was a kid, my dad gave me an old Aurora set with a few cars that were his when he was a kid. I played w/the Aurora T-jets as much, if not more than the AFX and Tyco that was big when I was in my prime childhood. Nothing like the slideouts around corners! And the smell when they get warm, ahhh! Well, here I am now in my 40's. I have a son who is 8 years old, who now plays with the old Aurora set. Pretty cool to have a third generation now enjoying it, and to have kept it in the family so long! It's been a good hobby for us, we spend a lot of time collecting and racing, we also do simple restoration stuff. 

I look forward to learning some of the more advanced restoration tips, and maybe do some buying and selling. Our collection has grown to about 200 cars, mostly all original Tjet and AFX stuff.


----------



## Eddath1447

*Lost thread ref. mounting metal bodies to Tyco chassis*

I read recently a thread that told how to mount ADC metal DIRT Late Model bodies onto Tyco wide pan chassis. I thought I marked it, but when I went back to re-read it, I couldn't find it. Does anyone have the name of the thread? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobhch

Eddath1447 said:


> I read recently a thread that told how to mount ADC metal DIRT Late Model bodies onto Tyco wide pan chassis. I thought I marked it, but when I went back to re-read it, I couldn't find it. Does anyone have the name of the thread? Thanks in advance.


LOOK for Doba on HT in the Customs or track layouts and then click on his name. Then you can see all his post. I think he is the one who did that thread?

Bob...hope this helps...zilla


----------



## mikes1939chevy

Hello,
This is my first posting and I am interested in T-jet slot cars and track.
I am looking for T-jet chassis rivets.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## kawasakizx6-1

*nnewbee*

:wave: Hello all slot car people im a newbee looking to meet like people to race with and learn all about these looking for places to run also, some tracks around but in bad shape.:dude:


----------



## alpink

if you are in Quakertown Pennsylvania, go to the Quakertown Farmers Market any Friday night, Saturday or Sunday and you will find great staff at the store and great racers at the tracks. do NOT tell them that alpink sent you!


----------



## wheelszk

kawasakizx6-1 said:


> :wave: Hello all slot car people im a newbee looking to meet like people to race with and learn all about these looking for places to run also, some tracks around but in bad shape.:dude:




Sounds like he's been to the Q-mart already. Welcome Kawa


----------



## SwamperGene

wheelszk said:


> Sounds like he's been to the Q-mart already. Welcome Kawa


 
lmao....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Welcome aboard kawasaki


----------



## FLYREEL

Hello Everyone, When I Was A Child I Remember The Christmas Of 1964. I Was (8)
Years Old And Santa Brought Me My First Race Set And I Thought My Best Christmas Ever Boy Was I Wrong The Next Christmas Santa Brought Me My First
Lionel Train Set With All The Bell's And Whistle's With Liquid Smoke And Then I
Realized I Was Having The Best Back To Back Christmas Ever. My Wife And I Now
Have (2) Daughters (1) Son And (5)grandchildren. I Bought A 23602 Carrera Digital 1/24 Race Set With Also A Pit Lane. It Don't Get Any Better Than This. 
Holiday's, Children , Grandchildren, A Great Wife And God. Flyreel


----------



## joegri

flyreel welcome aboard !!! but i,m gonna tellya that a good flyreel dont stand a chance against a 40 lb stripper in the surf here in block island!!! and like ya said it dont get beter than what we have. enjoy the H.T. always glad to have new guys around. there is great help here when ya need it.


----------



## slotmaster2

*new to hobby talk*

hello all,great to be a part of hobby talk


----------



## DuaneandRosie

*Slot Car Racing Central Indiana*

I am looking for people who are interested in 1/32 slot car racing in central Indiana. I belong to a group in Linton Indiana "OCSRA" and we race on Wed nights. I was looking to start a group that might want to race on a different day. Please visit slotcaraddiction.com to see what we race. I live in Franklin Indiana.


----------



## alpink

Hi duaneandrosie. Hi slotmaster2. welcome to Hobby Talk. browse around the different threads on the various boards and dive right in.


----------



## maaget

thanks every one is was up ther last friday racing and i want to know if i should go to brushless i have a stadium truck and what kind i shuold go with and if you now where i can get one at a good price


----------



## clemedc

Hi all from central indiana my interest is ho scale mainly T-jets. Looking for friends or clubs to race.


----------



## fastvince

*old slot racer*

I used to race slots back in the late 60's and early seventies in southern NJ at BJ Raceway in Westmont and Grand Prix Raceway in Woodbury. It would be fun to hook up with some other racers from there. PM me if anyone else raced at these tracks in that time frame...thanks


----------



## Modlerbob

I joined this forum as it is the home of the Jacksonville Slot Car racing group. I visited the facility last Saturday and enjoyed my stay very much. Even though it;s a long haul from DeBary I'm going to try to get up there at least once a month.


----------



## alpink

welcome Bob. there are alot of good folks that post here with very good information and ideas. you will be glad you joined. look around the various threads. there is a lot to learn!


----------



## slotcarfan132

hey everyone.I almost gave up. too many problems.If I'm in officially good.


----------



## alpink

slotcarfan, welcome to Hobby Talk, you are in good company. I am in Norristown. let me know if you are interested in drag racing HO slotcars.


----------



## hurricane7

Hello,

I'm sure I know a lot of the members here, but this is my first time posting. I'll be posting an item that I'm auctioning (to benefit a fellow racer facing tough times) over in the swap & sell section later, but I wouldn't feel right if I didn't introduce myself first, so...

My name is Jeff Hurley. I have been racing "HO" scale slot cars in and around the SF Bay Area since the late '70s at Talbot's. Since then, I have had a few of my own tracks. I have been a member in the NSCRC (National Slot Car Racing Club), have been a regular racer at Shaunadega Raceway from its opening until it moved to San Jose, Raced on the winning team at the HO 24 Hours in Derby, UK in 1998, have attended every Fray in Ferndale since 2000, have raced in the first two QCQ events, was a member of the MSCRC (Model Slot Car Racing Club) founded by the late Greg Katz (which also means I have been privileged to race on the most amazing HO track in the world, the KSR), and I am lucky to be part of a great group of guys currently racing here in Northern California.

Bored yet?

Anyway, nice to be here. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Zelda84

I'm Back!
Well I joined here a few years ago... posted some picts... looks like they are still there. But never posted on the forums much. From the western part of NY. Close to Rochester, looking for anyone in the area who is into slots, just FUN racing, nothing super commpetive. Dont like the super slot cars with the 5ton mega magnets which defy the laws of physics and gravity. More into the t-jets (new & old school) Mags and non mags and the new AW stuff. 
Currently there is about 140 in my fleet, will have to post some picts, and I'm working on a 4 lane road & rail layout with a custom 4 lane RxR crossing. Yes I have sacrificed 4 model motoring rail road crossings for the project. Dont worry... nothing mint was killed. LOL!!! 
Road length will be around 60+ feet with 4 sets of 15/12 curves, a pair of Y tracks laid side by side with 9" 1/8ths to make up the difference, and a nice 9 foot long straight to lay down the speed. Should be nice fast track anyhow. Its usually only my buddy and I who race, not much room for 4 people in there right now. So the outer 2 lanes will have tractor trailors or something else running in opposite directions to add something to the track. Getting closer to completion, but working 2 jobs kills your free time. Been sorting out Rail road issues and getting it laid down well so that it adds to the track and is fully functional. Its been a learning process to say the least. 
Well back to work, happy slotting guys!
Warren 
AKA
Zelda84


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome back Warren!! I'm at the wrong end of NY, unfortunately.... Most definitely snap some pics when you get a chance, and start yourself a thread in the track building section. I'm a slot/RR nut too, so I'm always looking for ideas.


----------



## Zelda84

Working on som new picts now... I'll post again when done.


----------



## Zelda84

OK waaaaaaaayyyyy to many for this site to host... Working on a photobucket set up. Will Link soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool Warren!!! Start a thread in the track building section, and start posting up pics!!


----------



## HO_Only

*Just anouther newbie*

Hi guys,

I've been lurking he for a for a couple weeks and thought it was time to put a toe in the water. 

I found this forum while looking for info on how repair screw post. After reading numerous post in "Model Murdering" and seeing all the amazing things you guys do repairing, casting, painting etc... (and never finding info on post repairs). I was reminded of the old computer story about a PC help desk tech. He got so frustrated trying to some lady. He told her to pack up the PC, take it back to where she bought, and tell them she had to return it, because she was too stupid! to own a computer. But, instead of packing up the track and putting it back in the attic. Thought I'd see if you guys can teach as well as you "do". 

I'm sure most of my questions have been asked and answered many times. So. if you can just point me to a link or give me some tips on searching this forum....I'll be good to go!

BTW I'm in the KC MO area. I hear there are some big time Tjet racers here. If any are on here. Is there any place to get tjet parts on the Kansas side of town?

Carved up cars back the 60', bought new track and tuned up a few tjets 10 years ago, unpacked the track last month.....

TIA,
Lew


----------



## thrasher

Hi all! My name is Paul. A few friends of mine are located here & I finally joined. My primary interest is slot cars, but I love pretty much ANYTHING to do with cars, be it models, slot cars, R/C. looking forward to participating & sharing my knowledge & learning form others about all intricacies of tuning old A/FX & T-jet slot cars.


----------



## thrasher

Here's a few pics of my Old layout. 81 feet of track with 2 - 14' straights!


----------



## bobcilla

*Hi From Queensland Australia*

Started my first slot car experience with the old tin scalextric cars back in 1958.
Got back into it just before Xmas 2010. A long time between races (53 years)
I am now semi retired and bought a Carrera Go set at the local Supermarket at less than half price, actually I bought three, but my wife doesn't know.
I am starting to build a track but I am limited for space at the moment to 4x8.
I also collected 1/18 scale motorbikes, but decided to come back to slots.
So I am going to sell or swap the bike collection for slot cars and track.
I will post details of these in the correct forum soon.
I am sure I will have lots of questions due to my lengthy absence from the slots


----------



## alpink

welcome thrasher and bobcilla


----------



## slotter46

*Just Joined*

Hello, 
I just joined the site due to a link in a web search for decals. I am starting to work up 4 1/32 scale COT cars to match the lane colors of my four lane Scaley Sport layout. I really need the headlight/taillight decals the most. I have a testors decal maker program that I can use for sponsorship logos, I just really need the light and grill decals. If any of you know of a printer who has these, I would be very grateful if you would share......:wave:
Sincerely, slotter46


----------



## j03rx8

hi everyone, 
i just wanted to know if anyone could help me with something? i have a few cars from the the late 80s and early 90s called "record breakers" world of speed. i have one that i can not find anywhere. it is the movie batmobile model and i cant seem to find anything about it price wise or if others have it. if anyone could help that would be great. thank u


----------



## bk1095

*fray slot cars*

hello i am new on here and looking to race in pa. i like racing fray cars and afx and tyco. anyone local in the area that holds races? let me know....


----------



## gonegonzo

Welcome ,

Where are you located in Pa ?

Gonzo


----------



## mgor2k8

Thanks for the welcome.
I will take a look around


----------



## Neilrocket

*New member*

Hello to all, just joined, recently put the trains away and broke out an old set of AFX Tomy big block battlers I had bought long ago for my oldest son.
My younger son and I put together a nice track and modifided it a bit. Can't beleive how well this set held up! Everything working like new. bought more track and cars, looking for more track layouts. love the site!!!


----------



## wheelszk

bk1095 said:


> hello i am new on here and looking to race in pa. i like racing fray cars and afx and tyco. anyone local in the area that holds races? let me know....


Welcome, Come on down to Quakertown, we race just about every weekend.


----------



## Masonicman

*New to the site*

Hello everyone. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a member of Tri-State Racing.

Lil Stevie


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*I'm from Central Pa and NEW to this Forum*

Hello everyone, my name is Ralph, and I just found out about this forum from another member/friend. I'm just getting back into HO Slotcars(after 35+ yrs away) and was told this is a great place to gain/share info etc. So here I am


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Welcome Ralph!
You will finds lots of great info here! I have seen your posts over at HRW. We also have slot cat chat every Wed & Fri nites, so stop by and introduce yourself there anytime! Some of us slot guys are there during the day. Once again, Welcome!! :thumbsup:


Larry


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Awesome !*

Thanks Larry ! This seems like another really cool Forum, glad I finally found my way here 


Lype Motorsport said:


> Welcome Ralph!
> You will finds lots of great info here! I have seen your posts over at HRW. We also have slot cat chat every Wed & Fri nites, so stop by and introduce yourself there anytime! Some of us slot guys are there during the day. Once again, Welcome!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Larry


----------



## AW_SLOTS

Hi Everybody, Thanks for the warm welcome!!! I hope to be chatting with you Slot-a-holic soon.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome to the boards guys!!! We have a ton of fun here filled with great ideas.
Feel free to look around at past and present, and don't be shy to give your opinion.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I don't always drink Fruit Punch but, when I do? Stay thirsty my friends.hahahahahaha*

Rich is a girl...that's just my opinion...BuHahahahahhahahahaha

Just kidding as we all know he is THE MOST INTERESTING MAN IN THE WORLD. 






Welcome all and hope you like to have fun because, that is what Hobby Talk is all about....fun, fun, fun.

Have met so many Super Nice people here on HT.

Bob...slot cars anonymous.com...zilla


----------



## gt7ball

Hey Guys,

Just signed up today. Been running slot since I was 5 yrs old. Now 53.


----------



## Doc Swagga

*Vibes*

Hello All,
This is my first time posting something so I hope I'm doing it right. I am a rabid Lionel and slot car collector I collect both 1/32 and ho both new and vintage. Right now I have been busy enlarging my Aurora Vibrator collection. This is why I'm here today. I set up a track yesterday and I am having a hard time getting the controllers to work properly.I have a working AC transformer an the vibes are tuned properly because when given juice they run like crazy. The tracks and all the contacts are shiny and clean and I get power up to the vibe sterring wheel controller but no power coming out ot the controller. I cleaned all the contacts inside the controller but that didn't help. My question is do these controllers "go bad" after a time. I'm also curious as to what that little bulb looking thing is? If anyone out there can help me I would be very grateful for your help. Thank you.


----------



## Gareth

Hey up everyone,

I'm an HO racer from Brighton in the UK. I've got back into the hobby after a few years away and now race at a brilliant and very popular local club and also have started in the national series which is incredibly competitive. 

Having always had Tomy AFX Turbos and SG+s, I've recently started acquiring Aurora, LifeLike and Tyco cars too which I'm gradually learning about. 

Looking forward to expanding my knowledge from you all.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## alpink

welcome Gareth. you will find lots of folks willing to answer questions and help in most any way they can here. browse around the different topics and threads for great information. go back some time in some of the topics for excellent ideas and advice. and, never be afraid to ask a question. just because it has been answered before doesn't mean it doesn't need to be answered again. welcome and enjoy.


----------



## BUGS1066

*New Member*

Hello all ,
I've enjoyed racing,building and just plain playing around w/ 
Aurora T-Jets on and off since the early 60's.
I'm looking forward to learning and sharing here.
Thanks for the privilege "Hobby Talk" .

In Christ
David Turner


----------



## Gareth

alpink said:


> welcome Gareth. you will find lots of folks willing to answer questions and help in most any way they can here. browse around the different topics and threads for great information. go back some time in some of the topics for excellent ideas and advice. and, never be afraid to ask a question. just because it has been answered before doesn't mean it doesn't need to be answered again. welcome and enjoy.


Thanks Al. Yep, I've been dipping a couple of years back for LifeLike M tuning info. I've just got the Formula car and want to try and make it competitive for the Stock F1 class. Does mean going up against some very fast Mega Gs though!


----------



## woodcote

Welcome Gareth. Loads of good stuff here


----------



## GB_Z06

*New to Forum*

I have just gotten into the hobby in the last few months. Racing 1/32 at home on Scalextric and 1/24 at a club track in town. I will post for sale 2 Slot.It controllers (for Scalextric) once my re-wiring project is complete and my home track becomes positive polarity. This will be a great place to learn!

Greg


----------



## Slotque

*Hello*

Wanted to say hello, been around for a while..just getting back to the forums. Started slots a while ago (December '69; whew) been hooked ever since.


----------



## cvman.608

:wave: would like to say hello to everyone. first time here. have slot cars that im interested in possibly selling. i have the green hornet,white volkswagon about 1960, darrell waltrip chevelle,richard petty sebring and another richard petty car. would anyone be interested in buying them? also have a semi, a jeep wrangler and miscelllaneous indy cars and parts.


----------



## alpink

cvman, post in the swap & sell area. if you can, include pictures or links to pictures. Photobucket is a good free source for storing pictures and they make it easy to post a link or post the picture.


----------



## sirsid

*hello All*

Just getting back into the hobby in a big way. I used to race at Buzz-A-Rama and recently returned to the old place in brooklyn NY, Those that know the place, Buzzy is still going strong. Some friends and i picked up 2 4 way tracks (ho) and 2 Carrera 1/32 digitals. Looking foward to a summer of racing:wave:


----------



## Arless

*newby to Hobbytalk*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hello everyone, I am Arless and new to magnet racing and love this stuff very much. And I am looking forward to posting to all you fellas that like wise love the HO slot car Hobby.


----------



## Aurora

*SlotCars*

Greetings to all,

I'm new here and hope to share ideas on slot car racing, I've visted many slot car websites reading all about digital and analog racing and I prefer analog. I guess I'm just old fassion, my first race set I got for Christmas when I was 9 years old. It was the Peter Revson Phoenix 500 and after a few years some of the track peaces got broke and the cars wore out and the set was pushed off to the wayside. When I was 24 I became interested in slot cars once again and I reconstructed a track layout that was once known as the Riverside 500 and its been a really fun layout to work with, I'm now 46 and still using the same layout, I'm currently using the Xtraction Chassis with the pancake style motor. It really brings back the memories of how things were back in the 1970's


----------



## HPITim846

Sorry wrong spot to post.


----------



## alpink

greetings to all the new folks. hope you enjoy this site as much as I do. browse around and be sure to page back through the threads. there are some real good ones. al


----------



## Pablo82

*Hello!*

I’m Pablo, from Argentina.
Recently I’ve rediscovered my late ‘80s / early ‘90s tyco 440x2 set, and, while I was looking for parts to get one of my cars running again, I’ve realized the following:

1-Around here, sadly, ho slot its dead and gone. So finding spare parts it’s quite hard.

2-Around there, gladly, ho slot its alive and well. So I’ve been drooling over the keyboard while browsing in ebay.

So, surely, I’ll end up ordering from USA, which it’s something I’ve never done before and I’d like to be well educated on the subject before doing so.

Gladly, I’ve found this forum. So in the next days, I’ll be reading lots of you!


----------



## alpink

Hi Pablo, welcome.


----------



## alantracy

*De Chile*

hello i am antonio, Chile, fan of Hot Wheels and the Red line are the most look I have several and soon I'll show in this forum that welcomed me. I hope that you excuse me my English is clearly not my thing.

A hug from Chile.

Alan Tracy


----------



## alpink

Hi Alan, your English is just fine. welcome.


----------



## kiwidave

Welcome all.

Hello Pablo. I live in New Zealand and understand your problem finding parts and cars. There are a lot of people that won't ship overseas. So don't be offended if they refuse to ship to you. Just try another person. There are a lot on here that do ship overseas. I'm sure someone here will help you with what you need.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Pablo82

Thanks Al!

Hello Dave, thanks for sympathizing. So far I’ve only ask one person if he would send abroad, but mostly ‘cause I couldn’t resist myself over the more than fair prices and the sweet looking Nascars that he was offering.

I will keep on trying.

But right now I’m “sucking up knowledge” mode. And I’ve found plenty of info in here, so it should take a while…

...at least ‘til some sweet looking car at a good price force me into “must have it” mode again.

Cheers!


----------



## budman racing

any slot car racing in buffalo


----------



## swivel

Well I guess I should say Hi. Browsed the forum for a while.

Hello from NZ, Run a Forum which has a 1/64 area (you'd know a few as they are on here).

Tomo


----------



## happyj

*Hello*

Shout out to everyone. I would like to build a slot car track. My son and I had started looking around several years ago and he got his drivers license and as you know real life took over. I live in belfair, washington and figure I will restart that planning. I have a couple of girls 8 and 9 that I am sure would love to race slot cars.

Looking forward to learning all I can


----------



## Bill Hall

Welcome!

I'm in Shelton.


----------



## btgoss

Hello Everyone!
I am trying to get back into the hobby, my son is 8 and really loves slot cars so we are going to try to build a track.
I want to build something like a copy of the old Islip Speedway.


----------



## Hotrodzz3

*Hello*

Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself, name is Bob and I'm in the process of building a new track, took my last one down 5 years ago when I moved from Detroit to the great white north, so I'm looking for some fresh idea's to put into the new one. At this point I'm still building the room downstairs which is about half done at this point. Track table will be 23' X 4' and I'll be using Tyco track, plan on going with 4 lanes and I do have a few of the 15" radius curves I picked up a few years back. Would also like to include some elevation changes in this track.


----------



## mbp47252horacer

Just checking in, looking at some very nice photos. Longtime HO guy, way behind on many projects. Hoping to catch up a bit. - John


----------



## d0nnyb

*Slot Car Track in NE ohio*

Hello,
I wanted to let everyone know about a slot car track in Bristolville, ohio. Its close to Orwell, andover, jefferson area. They have 2 nice road courses and a drag strip track. Every wednesdays are free to come in and race ur cars or come and rent one of theres for $15 an hour. Maybe ull love it as much as the rest of us do there. If u do, they have a store and repair area to buy cars and items. Hope to see you all there this wednesday, April 13th 2011.:wave:


----------



## Danocrashes

its been a real chore rebuilding my old afx slots replacing the windsheild post but rewarding at the same time thanks for all the helpfull hints.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

*New member says hello''''*

Hello i live in canada ontario and collect and race ho scale looking forward to get lots of help from the members here currently only race on reg track not routed working n a four lane in my spare time thanks


----------



## alpink

welcome to Hobby Talk. look around the various threads and page back for some really informative and interesting discussions about many types of slot cars.


----------



## circletrack37

*hello all*

Hello Everyone, I appreciate y'all letting me in!!!! LOL I have been out of slot cars for 25 years, and then found my old ho stuff and started messing with it. I find that my eyesight and reactions arent what they used to be, so I'm going to go with a routed 1/24 scale track!!! I'm excited about building and I even have my wife on board!!!!! anyway, Just wanted to say hello. God Bless, Jim


----------



## alpink

Hiya Jim. maybe consider 1/32. big selection and easier to care for.


----------



## jnajacob

*New here, not to slots*

Hello, I've been racing t-jets with MAHOR out of KC for about 9 years. I just got on here to see some pictures and read some things about what everyone else is doing with slots.


----------



## punkinsrock

*Hello All*

New to the hobby, my buddy started me into it by buying me an ho 1962 Chevy truck. I only have 5 cars and am working on more. He and I are in the Nat. Guard and getting ready to deploy and we have some other guys in the unit just getting into the hobby as well. We have some track that we travel with and plan on taking it on our deployment to help with some of the downtime. I plan on buying the John Force drag set to take as well. I am finding that I really dig the drag cars. Well gotta get going, see you all around, Jeff


----------



## SlickRick

Howdy everyone, My name is Rick. 
My father introduced me to slot cars around the age of 7 or 8 and, I played around with them until I was around 12. I'm currently 21 and am getting back into the hobby full force. We race mostly T-jets but have more AFXs then anything else. Me personally though, I like the T-jets over anything else. The track we race on a is 4 lane oval in our basement made with L&J track, on an 11'x4' piece of plywood. 

Hope y'all enjoy my company. 

Rick


----------



## Bill Hall

Welcome Rick!


----------



## alpink

yeah, what Bill said! Welcome!


----------



## Racer0615

Hey everybody new to the sight.It was recomended to me through a member of NitroSlots.Was racing 1/24 but I have little time to play so thought HO at home perfect,now I'm setting up my garage with a drag track and a 6 lane road course.So I guess I'm a slotaholic.


----------



## alpink

welcome racer0615 and thank you for sharing.


----------



## J & B Raceways

Thnx for the welcome if anybody knows of a turn key routed H/O track for sale for $ 1,000.00 or less please call me at 419-334-2100, thanks Karl @ J & B Raceways


----------



## rudykizuty

I'm back after a few years hiatus. Got the dust off of Flying A Raceway and will be dedicating some time over the summer to continuing the build. I'll post some pics as progress is made.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome back!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Welcome back!!


----------



## NRinehart

Hi there guys and gals, newbie here to this site. I'm intrested in racing offroad RC trucks in the winter and drag racing cars in the summer been doing it for 20 years. The main reason for posting here is i'm putting some feelers out there for somebody to buy a large slot car collection. I have acquired this due to my step father passing away a couple years ago. Most of the cars and track is from the 60s, 70s, 80s, there are several hundred cars and several hundred parts cars haven't counted them just a rough estimate. When I bought this stuff home it was a truck bed and a small uhaul enclosed trailer just to give an idea how much is there.


----------



## Rolls

Welcome! The slot buy and sell area will be a good resource for you when you begin to get that massive collection sorted out. What scale are the slot cars?


----------



## NRinehart

Thank you! all 1/64, mainly tyco brand.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Welcome aboard!! You won't be sorry you joined. This site is a wealth of information for all scales including 1/64. Visit Slot Car Express for great products and great prices. We feature a 10% discount for HT members.

go to http://www.slotcarexpress.com/index.html


----------



## A/FX Nut

Welcome to all the new members that have signed on in the last year or so. Glad to have new people on here with their thoughts and ideas. It's a great hobby we are involved in.

Randy.


----------



## OdessaMan

*Another New Guy*

Well, I've been lurking here on-and-off for a while. I finally joined the forum just a short while back, so I guess it's time to post an actual intro.

This past Christmas I re-discovered HO slot cars while shopping for Christmas presents for my nephew (3 yrs old). I did a little research & started to try tracking down the A/FX cars that I could remember having has a kid (my originals were all gone - lost to time). Anyhow, I searched on eBay, naturally, and bought a few of the A/FX cars I could recall owning. Of course, I found out about the JL cars and the AW cars too, so I began picking up some of those as well. I was also buying cars as 'future gifts' for my nephew - A/FX, JL & AW cars too. I haven't given any of them to him yet (too young), but they are set aside in a box. Before I knew it, I was buying doubles, triples, quadruples. Wow, this gets addicting fast, LOL!

Eventually, I thought I was done...all caught up, right? Then I bought Bob Beers' book...and that's when things got interesting... "Oh, I forgot all about THAT car! I have to find a few of those!" I realize his book isn't perfect (what book is?), but it has proven to be quite the double edged sword! Just when I thought I was done, LOL!!

So, since Christmas I have put together a fairly nice colection of about 125 cars...with about 7~8 more cars on the way to me this week. I think I really am about done with my A/FX collection now - I have very nice examples of almost all of the cars I want. I think I am now turning to the JL & AW cars now - thank God, LOL. They certainly are easier to find in NIP condition, not to mention costing a bit less...but the lower cost can be a strange thing. Instead of tracking down just 2~3 nice A/FX cars (one at a time), I find myself buying the JL & AW cars in doubles & triples right away, oh well!

Actually, right now I am looking for a particular AW car - the white/orange stripe, #8 Camaro. I have two new/opened cars, but I'd like to find a few NIP examples..... :thumbsup: ...any sellers here? 

Also - is there a book/web site that chronicles all of the different JL & AW cars? I have a few AW cars that are not on their web site (chrome Camaros). I found them by accident really. I'm trying to track down a few chrome 55 Chevy's too. How do serious collectors find out about these cars?

Well, I've rambled enough I think.

Thanks for having me!

OM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome to the madness OM!!! Some of the JL cars were released as pull back cars. These came on a non-slot car chassis, and were kinda spring loaded push toys. They either screw mounted like a T jet, or snap mounted like an AFX, and fit the chassis. They were ( I believe) a precursor to the JL slot cars. I don't know off hand a site that lists all the JL slot cars ( with pull backs) but maybe someone here does... Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## wheelszk

NRinehart said:


> Thank you! all 1/64, mainly tyco brand.


We won't hold that against you, WELCOME :wave:


----------



## Contractor

*Great to be here!*

Hi All, :wave: what an amazing find to happen across this community in my research. I guess if I'm to introduce myself I should convey my story. From what I've been reading from the forums perhaps it's not a dissimilar story for some folks here. 

As I've grown older and think back to 'better' times I become nostalgic. Over the years I tried to track down even the name for a race set my Dad gave me in 1973. He's been passed awhile now and when I tried to describe it to vintage toy collectors, no one seemed to know what I was talking about. My google searches came up empty and without knowing the actual name of the set I more or less gave up.

Quite by accident I recently happened across an old thread that gave me a clue. Finally I found out that the beloved set of my childhood was "Class A Racing" by Ideal. It was a huge slot less set and you wound the cars up in a 'pit station'. Both cars would each have their own lane until they went into the large banked turns 

I'm keeping an eye out for a set on the auction boards as well as requests in with several vintage toy collectors but no luck yet. Fingers crossed. I managed to track down a 1972 and a 1974 Sears wish book but cannot find the ad. I suspect it was in the 1973 wish book?

The set was awesome however the cars were unreliable so I believe it was dropped after just one year or so  

Of course I had several different types of slot sets growing up and all bring back fond memories of my childhood and the friends I played with. We would always piece our sets together and spend HOURS racing and tweaking our cars  No internet, no video games and two channels and we still managed to have fun somehow 

Anyway, that's my deal. Apologies for the lengthy post.. I'm looking forward to many discussions and trips down memory lane 

Craig


----------



## alpink

Craig, no apologies necessary. interesting look back at your memories. hang around and you will eventually find that set.


----------



## kiwidave

Welcome Craig. I've never seen these before?

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ILU8KwKbq2s/Sw2lieGiIYI/AAAAAAAAAc4/_SssrGeFUmQ/s1600/1972_05_racing.png


----------



## Crcox

*Like to introduce myself*

Hello, 

My name is Cecil Ray ,but my friends call me Ray. Please, I have heard all the Cecil jokes. I am new to hobbytalk and have been a closet slotcar guy for many years. I'm entering my second childhood now at 64 and have been impressed with the skills you all have . I look forward to meeting you all.

Ray


----------



## alpink

welcome Ray. no need to race in a closet. join the fun and find new friends near you.


----------



## wazzer

I'm new to the slot forums, but have been on the HT RC threads for some time. I've decided to get back into the HO slots, and am currently starting to build up a stable of cars. Mostly drag cars at this time, as I'm planning on getting the AW drag strip set. 

Been looking at a lot of these threads and other HO links. Wow! There is a incredible amount of info out there to absorb. Not sure if I'll be as fanatic as some of you, but I'm along for the ride.

Tim


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome back Wazzer!

Wazzup?


----------



## Bobby B

I saw online a week ago a site that showed an HO Pit Row Garages using Girder and Panel pieces. It looked great and since HO Slot structures are few and almost non-existant, I need to see it again. Can anyone help.


----------



## Al Sherrill

Thank You all for your willingness to share your efforts with a new slot car enthuses.
About 30 years ago I purchased a couple Tyco race tracks. The Magnum 440 cars really stuck to the track and speed was fun to control. At the time there were to children I had the privilege to share the fascination with. The many new types of cars and track available today have now established a new enthusiasm for the event. I hope to build a track layout that would encourage others including the children that have grown to the ages of 35 and 30 years old. The track we currently heat up with (SRT, Super-G, Mega G, A/W type Flame Throwers and Oh yea the old Afx Aurora and Tyco cars) is a 4 lane 12'x8' figure eight. The track is made by Tommy set up on two 4x8 and one 4x4 1/4 sheet plywood. Though we have a really good time with individual power pack per controller the set up is still blunt. First would like to know a good product to clean oil and other contaminates safely from the track.


----------



## Komeuppance

New guy here... wrote a long intro with pics and link to a youtube vid, but need to fulfill a 2 post minimum. So here we go!!

-Robert


----------



## Komeuppance

Check out my intro thread here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=328562

-Robert


----------



## chveyman1982

hey whats happen


----------



## chveyman1982

hey whats up


----------



## Super Coupe

Notta!!! Welcome........


----------



## 0798cortina

*New to Hobbytalk*

Hi, im new here, ive been into slot cars for the last forty years, i usually restore and modify older cars or scratchbuild cars from kits etc


----------



## alpink

hi cortina, welcome. lots of real fine people here always willing to share and help. dive right into the threads and find lots of good info. what scale do you race mostly?


----------



## daschalks

I have a question I was wondering if you could answer. I recently was given a Carrera Digital 132 Slot Car system (track, cars,etc) as a gift and I was wondering if I would be able to run vintage slot cars from the 60's and 70's (Srombeckers, Aurora's etc..) on it? I had some of these when I was a kid and wanted to start acquiring some of them if I can race them on this new track. Any help you can provide would be approeciated. Thanks ,Lee


----------



## Extreme Hobby

*New Slot Car Tracks in North Jersey*

Hey guys...just wanted to let you know of a new store we just opened in North Jersey located at 153 Newark Pompton Turnpike (Route 23) in Little Falls. We feature a 1/64 track and 1/32 Scalextric Track both have 6 lanes. Just opened last week. Please come and pay us a visit. We plan on having "man cave" night on Thursdays after 8:30 when the kids leave. Sign up on our site if you think you may want to come. Visit: ExtremeHobby.net
We also have a 25' RC track, Airsoft Battle Tank Pit and Airsoft Shooting Gallery..fun for kids of all ages.


----------



## Rolls

Nice looking 6-lane HO track ya got there, Extreme! :thumbsup:










A warm welcome to HobbyTalk. Lotsa great slotters in your neck of the woods are on here. :hat:


----------



## Extreme Hobby

Thanks..I appreciate it.


----------



## skyliner1961

Hello all. Just an h.o. nut here. :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

Ya came to the right place......lol, Welcome aboard.
>Tom<


----------



## wrowe62

*Fargo, North Dakota*

Hi folks just moved to the Fargo area from Garrison. I am enjoying the fact that I don't have to drive 45 minutes to get to a bigger store.

I see Fargo seems to be very athletic and wonder if this also carries over to things like Digital Slot Tracks, R/C cars. I also see one store on University, but would like to know if there is a place to not only purchase stuff for the hobby but an indoor area to race.

Is there a need for this in Fargo ?


----------



## timmytorr

Hi Everyone! I am new to Hobby Talk, been back into slot cars for about 2 years now but I never really left still purchase a car every now and then, all I did back then was box it up put it away, now I back into it with friend, I been work in the garage fixing up and getting ready to build a track here soon.

By the way I went to my first slot car show this past spring it was Great!:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzinhornet

timmytorr said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to Hobby Talk, been back into slot cars for about 2 years now but I never really left still purchase a car every now and then, all I did back then was box it up put it away, now I back into it with friend, I been work in the garage fixing up and getting ready to build a track here soon.
> 
> By the way I went to my first slot car show this past spring it was Great!:thumbsup:


Welcome to Hobby Talk. Great bunch of guys here. Let us know how the track build goes.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome to Hobbytalk!!!


----------



## WiseWorm

Hello! I've been looking around the forums here for a week or so and I am amazed at your guys work on your custom cars and layouts. Working on some cars and a track to contribute


----------



## Rolls

Welcome, WiseWorm! You've found a great place if you have the slot car disease and we're darn glad to have you! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zhemiman

*new member*

I am a new member here. I have lots of t-jet track and revel 1/32 track. I have been buying ho power source and cars and parts with the idea of setting up a nice track in my basement. I will be reading posts and maybe asking questions to get ideas befor i start. Thanks PS Im in Winchester, Va


----------



## beast1624

Welcome, zhemiman. I passed through your neck of the woods a few weeks back...beautiful country! I think you will find answers here to most any question you have...lots of knowledgeable people here.


----------



## rickreeder

*HO racer new to this forum. Looking for other racers!!*

Hi, everyone! I am an AVID HO slot racer living in East Peoria, Il and am looking for other folks to have a weekly or maybe bi-weekly series racing series. I currently have a 6 lane 22ft oval Tyco HO track set up with a dedicated power supply for each lane. I run everything from basic totally stock Tjets to super modified cars (Tyco 440's, AFX, Lifelike, etc.) I would LOVE to find some other people who are as into racing as I am, but it's pretty difficult. I would definitely be willing to drive a ways myself if someone in my general area has a better setup and wants to run a racing series - please let me know if you or anyone else you know is interested. The more the merrier. Ideally I would like to have at least enough people to run all 6 lanes and have a couple of spotters. Please contact me asap at [email protected] 

Thanks for reading this and remember the two most important rules of slot car racing: 1. Never tell all you know.

P.S. It's hard to tell on this post, but my email address has an underscore symbol between my first and last names.


----------



## Flanders02

*Living in Peoria!*

All,
I am another fan of Slot Cars living in Peoria. I have a 4 Lane track on a 5X12 table. Cleaning the garage so I can get it running to it's former Glory! Back when it was a regular stop on the circuit for the DAMAR series of Rochester NY.

Flanders


----------



## gwc041

Flanders give me an email [email protected]. I am in peoria also and have a friend in Creve Coure between us we have 6 tracks either done or in the process. George


----------



## Wainman

FLANDERS! Just makes me want to say, DAMAR 2012 - The End of The World Nationwide Series. Looks like you've got some racers in Peoria, have fun! I'll let you know when I have all the charter buses lined up for the 2012 DAMAR series...


----------



## gwc041

*Peoria Racers*

If there are others in the Peoria ILL area that would like to form a racing group drop me a line at [email protected] or call 309-645-7452. We are always looking for racers. George


----------



## rickreeder

*Hi Flanders!*

Flanders, send me an email sometime. I live in East Peoria and have talked to George recently about setting up a racing series. Would love to have you involved as well! [email protected] or call me 309.966.2963


----------



## plymouth71

Wow, wish I could find some guys close to me! Welcome here guys!


----------



## old blue

Welcome to all the newcomers and thank you to those who post their home city and state. It makes it a lot easier to associate with those close to us.

Thanks again,
Old Blue
From St. Lou!!!!


----------



## paul247

Hello people, I am new to Hobby Talk, I live in the UK and totally enjoy anything to do with Slot Cars and in particular 1/32 scale - I was first introduced to slot cars back in the early 1970's and of course, a working career took over and a long absence but, 9 years ago I got involved again though sadly I am restricted to my garden shed.

If you would like to check out my set-up, check out the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsvMMKbfEdw

I recently pulled it down and am in the process of a new build which will include DS 300 lap counter, Stop Go Box and overhead sensor Gantry Kit although, I was hoping to link up the Lap Counter to my PC but, I am having some difficulty locating some decent "Race Management Software" aside from "Winslot" (which seems to have next to no support and amazingly impossible to download from the Spanish Web Sites) that, will compliment all aspects of the DS kit, it would be great, if anyone had any suggestions.

Didn't mean to write a novel so, thanks for your patience.


----------



## alpink

Paul, have a look around the various threads. there is mention of a free download that seems to work. I don't remember which, so you will have to search a bit.


----------



## paul247

Thanks, I'll have a look around and with a bit of luck, I'll have something to report back.

To be fair, I have viewed so many "RMS" I am getting a little confused and the feedback that I have received during my enquires in the UK has merely served to compound my confusion lol.. 

But, I'll keep trucking lol.


----------



## alpink

Paul, here is a direct link to a discussion about what you want to know. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=333228 it is a thread on this board, so have a look. and ask questions on that thread.


----------



## boone722

Hello a newbie from scranton,pa ! 
I am a longtime RC Racer but very much enjoy the slot car hobby.


----------



## buzzinhornet

Welcome to Hobby Talk Boone. Look around and have fun!:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624

Went to Scranton back in '82 or '83 and was able to visit the original Auto World before they closed. Beautiful area. Glad to have you!


----------



## mr4speed

*I would like opinions on the MEV 1970 Buick Skylark GS body*

Has anyone out there bought or seen the MEV 1970 Buick GS body ??? I am thinking of buying one and would appreciate and welcome anyones input, Thank you


----------



## alpink

hi 4speed. generally MEV bodies are closer to 1/75 scale than 1/64 scale. they are very carefully crafted and usually very detailed and some of the best resin cast bodies you will find. they fit original t-jet chassis very well and replicate the individual 1:1 body that they represent very well. take your time painting and assembling them and you will have treasure well worth the extra money they cost.


----------



## jae353

Hi John Here love 1/32 slots since 60s glad to be here


----------



## Bapticostal

*Selling track pieces.*

Looking to sell some track pieces. Where can I post the details?? I am selling some Max Traxx pieces and alot of Aurora. Thank you!


----------



## alpink

hi bapticostal, there is a swap, sell and trade section where it is best to list items for sale. try to include links to a picture host (like photobucket) of the items. folks like to look at pictures here.


----------



## paul12

Hi friends. 
This is Paul. I love car and boats. I live in India. Interested to know/tell about cars and luxury yachts.


----------



## racer610

*New to site*

Nice web site!


----------



## alpink

Welcome to Hobby Talk. you will find many friendly slot addicts here that like to share their knowledge, experience and good times. have a look around and page back through the various threads. feel free to ask and offer opinions. that's what this is all about.


----------



## Ducati250Single

*New Member From Northern Illinois*

:wave: I just joined the forum yesterday. I've been racing slot cars since I was around 7 years old...am 54 now. Started out with an Aurora HO set, with the steering wheel controllers, (still have them), then moved to a Strombecker 1/32nd set, (still have that too) and got another HO. I like HO the best, and like the non-magnatraction cars, I have 2 old Aurora A/FX G-Plus cars, but don't care for them too much. I plan to soon build some T-Jets with homemade brass pans and a few non-magnatrack Aurora A/FX with homemade brass pans also. Would love to build some Riggen cars too. I had one once, and really liked it. Have alot of old Tyco Pro chassis and motors, and plan on getting better tires and wheels, guide flag w/braids and adapting lexan bodies, doing the solid independant front axle, (thanks to the wealth of information on the Riggen site). I have lots of room ror my Aurora old school track, (pins and clips), now and will be buying some more on Ebay, have enough now for a 4-lane, but need new controllers before I set up anything. *GREAT SITE!*


----------



## beast1624

Welcome! If you have any questions there are plenty on here who know the answers. Don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## slots4life0

Last month while converting my mothers attic to a sun room I found all my slot cars and track and the bug bit me. I recently purchased a laptimer and power supply can anyone direct me to a detailed schematic of how to wire a 4 lane afx track with a variable power supply 0-30 please assist.


----------



## wickedracer1

*new*

hi kids. back in the ho scene after many years gone. i mess around with my old m/t cars and i am also messing with mega g w/o traction mags. nice site.


----------



## alpink

hey wicked, York where?


----------



## wickedracer1

york pa


----------



## alpink

ya like drag racing? we have an event Oct 1 in Skippack PA.


----------



## wickedracer1

sorry no drag racing. i like the road racing thing. cheers


----------



## rpmdj1

*old newbie*

Hey All
as the title says im an old newbie I was into slots before magnatraction and thats about where I left. There is so much to catch up with so many different cars and chassies I dont know where to begin so any suggestions are more than welcome also the reason im getting back to the hobby I work with disadvantaged and disabled kids who are seriously interested so I went on ebay and got the AFX Giant speedway it should keep us busy for a while but the big question would be about the cars not the ones that comes with the set but all the slots in general can anyone suggest a site or blog where I can catch up
thanks so much
Russ


----------



## TGM2054

rpmdj1 said:


> but the big question would be about the cars not the ones that comes with the set but all the slots in general can anyone suggest a site or blog where I can catch up
> thanks so much
> Russ


I think you've found it! The people around here are some of the best you'll find. Welcome!


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Welcome aboard!! You're gonna like it here. Lots of info and friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Old Geezer

Hello All,
I started with Aurora HO mid 60s and had a blast with it. Now after a 30 away I'm back. A grandson and I have a AFx layout that we're putting scenery on. He loves the new faster cars while I prefer the older stuff that I can see as it side slips around the curves. Looking forward to finding out how to keep my older cars moving and sharing pics of the layout.


----------



## beast1624

Welcome! Your story sounds like mine and many others here. You will find a wealth of information and many knowledgeable people.


----------



## rpmdj1

*read,read,read*

Hey All
as the title says that is what im doing a lot of, reading the forums that is,there is so much info here so I try to dedicate at least an hour a day and then I share the info with the kids. Im gonna take some photos of the track table we are building and some other stuff like cars and such. Thanks for all the help both past and future.
Russ


----------



## alpink

hey Russ, you are on the right track man. there is so much info here and wait until you ask a question. the knowledge these guys have is awesome. welcome to Hobby Talk.


----------



## C.C.A

*New user here!*

I have been on the forum before but it has been years. I forgot all my info.

I used to own a 1/32 scale Artin setup but lost it when my garage flooded. I am getting ready to buy the SCX 1/43 scale Nascar set. It fits my budget as well as the space I now have.

Looking forward to hanging out here again.


----------



## alpink

welcome back c.c.a


----------



## bambino

*Hello all!!*

Hello all!!

Im new here!

Im a 36 y.o little kid and getting back to my old days playing with HO slot cars.

I will post a couple of questions....

regards!!


----------



## mryan

hi all


----------



## alpink

bambino, mryan, welcome to Hobby Talk. you will find friendly and helpful folks here abouts. read some of the threads on the forums and share pictures and ask questions.


----------



## AFXTC

*Coming full circle*

Old timer here, totaly into these back in the late 60's and 70's, then grew up and learned that girls thought they were un-cool, and that was that. 35 years later, my 9 year old son found my stash of old t-jets and magna-traction and even a few G-Plus cars, all custom built cars that I've kept. 
They're still in the old original AFX double layered race kit I used to work from. So, since those are mine, I'll need to update the collection and get up to "speed" with the new stuff. The plan is to scavenge and collect enough track to build a nice scenic track out in the garage or basement. The TM will have the final say on location, but the boys will need a place to play, and the garage doesn't sound that bad.... does it?

Anyway, I've been lurking on the HobbyTalk site and others for a while now. There is such a wealth of info you guys share, so many ideas and how to make them work... really gets my creative juices going again.
I'll be "borrowing" some of your great ideas and passing them on as we build our four lane track. Some of this stuff is fantastic and I'll do my best to keep up with some of you. Great work, and keep it up. 

rd


----------



## beast1624

Welcome! Lots to learn here, plus you'll find you know a few tricks yourself...don't hesitate to pass them along!


----------



## nighttrain

kinda new to this forum thing into ho racing thanks for having me


----------



## 62chevy

*newbie*

hello! just found this site,into slot cars and models for a long time. hope to learn more from every one out there.


----------



## alpink

nighttrain and 62chevy, welcome to HobbyTalk. have a look around the threads. lots of information available and some real nice pictures. when you are comfortable, post up some pictures and tell us about your exploits.


----------



## nighttrain

thanks alpink


----------



## sippyturtle

*Thank you and Hello*

Just joined this morning. I love ho slot cars. I have also did some resin casting projects. You can see some of my work on Sluggers Entrepuneurs page 15. The Yard Goat track cleaner was a great project. Looking forward to learning more about my hobby.
Rick


----------



## alpink

sippy, welcome. post some pics here too.


----------



## Tom McMahon

*Just joined at 15:06*

Nice site, I love slot cars. DRAG, asphalt or dirt Modifieds,GTP,LMP, it don't matter. Love building drag cars . Just like it all ! Talk to you guys AND girls soon. Tom


----------



## alpink

welcome Tom, you have found the right place.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Good to have you on Board*



Tom McMahon said:


> Nice site, I love slot cars. DRAG, asphalt or dirt Modifieds,GTP,LMP, it don't matter. Love building drag cars . Just like it all ! Talk to you guys AND girls soon. Tom


Glad you found us Tom. And good to know that you like the rough and tumble world of Short Track Roundy-Rounders too :thumbsup:


----------



## SpiderRPM

Hey Everyone. 

I just got back into slots. My son will be four years old in late December so I bought 
him/us the AFX Super International set to get us started. I have it set up as a two 
lane raceway on a 4'x8' play field. I'm landscaping and all that at the moment. 

I have yet to get up into my attic to pull down the goldmine of Aurora/AFX stuff 
from the mid to late 70's. I did, however, pull out all my Tyco track out from the 
basement and found a handful of cars. I chose the Tyco 440-X2 chassis with the
Porsche body and the HP7 chassis with the Trans Am body to work on and get my
chops back in the mechanical and driving department. 

Anyway, good to see so many people involved with Slots still. I'll include some pics 
of my old cars. 

The first batch of cars I found - 










The 440-X2 Porsche after some TLC and a tune-up -


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Jay, glad to see you joined this forum :thumbsup: And thanks for sharing pix of your cars with us, I really love the older stuff....then again- I'm kinda Old stuff myself


----------



## SpiderRPM

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Jay, glad to see you joined this forum :thumbsup: And thanks for sharing pix of your cars with us, I really love the older stuff....then again- I'm kinda Old stuff myself


Thanks for steering me here.

The best part about getting old in the 21st century is that 
we can play with our old toys without being disowned by our
families. 

You'll really love the box I'm still looking for. Has all the late 60's / early 
70's stuff in it. There are two attics in the house. I tore apart the 
main one last night looking for it. No dice. Tonight, I'm going to crawl
up into the other one and dig, dig, dig. Luckily, this attic is much smaller
than the main one.


----------



## Bates98

*New 1/43 and ho slots*

Hi everyone i am new on here and just getting started in 1/43 scale and h.o. scale slot cars, i just recently purchased a SCX set (nascar) cant wait to expand and get more cars my kids and i will have a blast in the winter time. also we live here in springfield, mo is there any tracks,clubs ect near us? talk to you soon everyone feel free to shoot me and email. thanks, shon :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue

You just lost one of the greatest HO resources available. Road Race Replicas was based just outside of Springfield but earlier this year he moved out west. I am sure if he was near Springfield there was probably a strong following in the area.


----------



## Ammioz77

*Ahhh yet another wonderful board!*

Hello All!

Yet another wonderful board to share my addiction... I mean, HOBBY, with fellow enthusiasts... I'm all about HO (vintage tjets, non magnatraction and magnatration afx and the odd tyco too) and 1/32 scale non mag slotting. Just getting into the world of 1/43 too! :wave:


----------



## Wilspeed

What's up? I drag race slot cars and dirt oval rc cars. New to board but not to hobby. Frequented board regularly several years ago and am now back.


----------



## alpink

welcome back Wil. I drag HO scale. what scale are you into?


----------



## Wilspeed

1/24 scale


----------



## alpink

I have a few 1/24 still. but i sold my funny cars with the group 7 motors many years ago. i just don't get to the track as often as i used to. and I use to own a track in someones store. it seemed like i was married to it. but the luster has waned and the popularity with it. at least here.


----------



## 4meandthem

Hey! Glad I found this site. I am getting some pretty good ideas around here.

I just started my tracks this week by building some carpeted sheets on pulleys that can raise into my garage ceiling


----------



## DISPATCH 66

*Slots cars*

Hay slot car world how it going 

was wondering if anyone had info on making silicone tires for afx tomy and life like


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

4meandthem said:


> Hey! Glad I found this site. I am getting some pretty good ideas around here.
> 
> I just started my tracks this week by building some carpeted sheets on pulleys that can raise into my garage ceiling



Dude thats some cool track you got there!!! Very kewl idea.

I bet alot of guys would love that kind of a set up.

You could go up and over the center to have it be one continious layout too. 

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Rolls

Great carpeted platforms on pulleys you've built! There is a ton of great info and inspiration around here for your cool project. Welcome!

Rolls


----------



## ppmmww11

*wats up slot world*

:thumbsup:hi all i just got back into the slot car scene since the 90s but i got back with the bigger slots 1/32 and i just bought my 5yr old son a parma flexi chasis for christmas we bought him a scx starter set an we love it we also have a tyco ho set i found at a thrift store we have four cars with it.im not trying to break the bank cause i cant afford to but can anyone give me some help on build a two lane wood oval for the 1/24 scale car and cars we plan to buy we dont have much space cause we are renting this house but it can 4x8 or 6x6 or 8x8 somewhere in those demensions enough for the cars to excell a bit any help would be great because we dont have slot racing in baton rouge except in gonzales wich will be moving to sorrento louisiana a nice drive to be driving from where im from but its a great place the place is called BAYOU BOOGIE RACEWAY very nice people that run that shop very good place to race so any help please.also looking for scx starter track also


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

Hey all. I come from 1/32 and 1/24 racing here in NEPA. have a few posts up here already (Couldn't wait  !) Got back into HO after getting the boot from a local 1/32 shop here (the owner needs an attitude adjustment). So I decided to open up and run my own shop, but after a 20+ year abscence from HO racing I feel completely lost. I was only a wee lad when I raced HO
but thankfully I found this site and the wealth of information it provides... thanks everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## al_xv

Howdy All,

Long time lurker, first post. I'm mostly into HO slots and matchbox scale die-casts. Probably my first introduction to HO slots was my from uncle (also on HT: Dslot) when we built a huge layout from Aurora track. That was probably 20 years ago now...

Don't have much space right now but I have set up a track on the kitchen table once, however, this only lasts a month or two before the request to take it down turns into a demand. I do have a few photos of old setups though, so I'll post those soon.

Love what everyone is doing here... I always have a track idea in my head and seeing what everyone here does always provides some new ideas. Someday I'll have the space and can set up something more permanent.

Tally-ho!
a-


----------



## old blue

Welcome to all of the new guys. It is great to see fresh perspectives on things. 

Please remember to put your city and state in your profile so we know where you are. Who knows, we might be neighbors!!

Old Blue


----------



## wheelszk

old blue said:


> Welcome to all of the new guys. It is great to see fresh perspectives on things.
> 
> Please remember to put your city and state in your profile so we know where you are. Who knows, we might be neighbors!!
> 
> Old Blue



DITTO :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Welcome to the newbies!! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Speaking of city and state... Time to update yours Doba!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> Speaking of city and state... Time to update yours Doba!!


 
Yes! :thumbsup:


----------



## toppie

hello everybody i am glad i finally found a slot car website


----------



## popup

Hello everybody
My name is Kevin, I used to slotcar in the 60s and am now getting back into it to expose my grandsons (5 and due in two weeks) to a wholesome past-time where they might actually learn something too.
I dont type very well/fast so my post count will likely be low, but I do have some questions to ask in track building and other areas.
I am currently living in sunny Tucson.


----------



## alpink

hi popup. welcome, scroll through the various forums, read some of the past threads. aks questions. many here have the right answers and advice and all seem willing to help. welcome to Hobby Talk. al


----------



## oddrods

Hey popup, Welcome back to the hobby. A good friend of mine has a beautiful 4 lane fully landscaped track on the east side of Tucson. He is a great person to know for track building and Tjet tuning. If you want to shoot me an email at [email protected] I'll be glad to forward your contact info.

Rob
Mongrel Racing
Formerly Tucson AZ
Now Huntsville AL


----------



## 4meandthem

Hey Popup,
I am a newb here too and I learn stuff every time I check in. You found the right place!


----------



## alpink

a shout out to toppie too. sort of missed you there toppie. have a look around and post up some pics if you have any.


----------



## dcronin81

Hey Guys, thanks for all the replies, Heres my intro. Im 30 years old, I live in So Cal. When i was 5 i got a Tyco HO set for Xmas and i have been hooked every since then. Every Xmas after that i wanted a Slotcar set. I then ventured into RC cars and started racing 2wd Offroad pretty young. In 1996 i got really heavy into 1/24th slot cars and actually started working at the track in Escondido. I raced for a few years and kinda slipped out of the scene for a while. Now that im older and i have my own house and room i decided to get back into HO slot cars, I built a nice permanent 4x8 tomy four lane with Trackmate lap counter and good clean power last summer and had a blast with it. In April 2011 i went up to Rancho Cucamonga and raced with the Fast Socal HO club SCHOR and had a blast. I was hooked on how smooth the routed track was and i had to have one. I had one built a few months later and have been hitting it hard racing every since. Since the SCHOR season runs from march to november i am currently gearing up to go 1/24th scale racing again. With Buena park a hour and a half away and el cajon 45 minutes the other direction i should be able to race at any given time. Check out the SCHOR blog page and you will see a few pics of me and my track, as well as the other tracks we race on. Heres the link, thanks guys

Dan Cronin

http://slotcarspeedshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## alpink

welcome Dan, sounds like a familiar journey. LOL.


----------



## bobhch

Yeah Dan welcome aboard....neat race videos...HOLEY SMOKES that is some fast racin'!!

Bob...go,go,go...zilla


----------



## wlraceway

*wlraceway*

Hi everyone my name is Ken . I'm retired from racing but , I injoy collecting and selling slot cars. I would put pix of my cars on here, just don't know how.:dude:


----------



## alpink

wlraceway, get a photobucket account and up load your pics to there. then you can use the ready made link under each picture to post em. there is also another option which someone will suggest that might be easier. i always forget because I am used to photobucket. welcome to HobbyTalk.


----------



## Ratwagon64

*Dusting off the old HO cars.*

My name is Pat and I'm new to this site. Just wanted to say I have been doing some reading and found alot of good information. I raced in Indiana and Illionis Hopra in the 80s and 90s. Just getting into the pancake motor cars. Pat


----------



## alpink

Hi Pat, welcome to HobbyTalk. you have found the bestest place for hobby pursuits and slot car advice, chat and customs. post pics when you can.


----------



## smebergrj

*help getting started.*

Twentyfive years ago i really enjoyed slot cars. Im trying to pass on the tradition to my boys and not having much luck. I picked up a large set of track complete with controllers and purchased two new AW slot cars. I can't get them to work at all. I just started with 6 feet of track and I have a full 20volts throughout the track. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tabcomary

try each car across the terminals of a 9V battery.

make sure the rear wheels turn relatively easily

more to come.


----------



## plymouth71

Welcome here! I too have found quite often the AW wheels are too close to the chassis and they don't move freely. Btw Welcome here!


----------



## wlraceway

*Fast Car*

:wave:Not bad for a 16 yr old ,say what you think. Go ahead say it I'm to old to catch him. wlraceway:wave::tongue: I( guess it didn't take WLraceway is Whitelightning raceway.Main streight inot 15 in turn short shoot another 15 in turn into the long back strech into banked turn back to a lightbulb out into a streight into another Banked turn into the main strech in 1.6sec for the track record by a 16yr old. I'm lucky with an ocational 1.8 But i'm 61yrs old.


----------



## JustSlots

*Kinda long, but have questions.*

I am very happy to find a forum, hopefully i'll learn some more stuff from a new perspective, having a thought of actually building a drag strip track and maybe, and I say maybe loosely, opening a small shop to introduce this hobby to more locals where I live cause there is nothing conveniently close to my location and I recall when i lived in Toledo, the Slot Car track I went to was always fun and busy, kinda like an addiction, it grew as the word got out and anyone who gets exposed to this hobby knows its allure, and its just so much Fun. I think it would be a fun hobby to spread around... my intent is to find out more about building a track and learning more of what i'm thinking about... I remember the track we drag raced on was long and the speeds were Fast, I remember people buying motors for open brushless cars and spending $300 just for the motor. I didn't have that kind of cash at the time for this hobby and having not been around it for so long i'm curious. The drag strip was about 70ft long and yet that was over run too, thinking the track was about 55ft for a 1:24 size but speeds were well into 100mph range on the fast cars which the end cushion became an issue cause if the pillows and softeners didn't stop the cars the Wall would destroy them... just looking for guidance and a little help. I do know he used battery's large ones to power his track, not sure why, maybe for better utility bill and not sure if it performs better for the track, this i need to learn...
So much to learn...:wave:


----------



## dolphinfan67

*New Member*

Hello all, I am a newbie from Oregon, just wanting to say "Hi":wave:. I am 44, and was out of the hobby for a 30+ years until last Christmas, when I decided to buy my 6 year old an AFX set. I decided to go online to see if I could find any of the old AFX cars I had as a kid, and the hook was set! I didn't even know what a "Tjet" was. Well, a year later, I find myself with several hundred cars and growing. I spend most of my "car time" buying junk lots and totally rebuilding the chassis, cleaning the bodies, and re-selling them. I also like to customize Tjets by adding aftermarket wheels, narrowing axles, and lowering the stance to make them look sweet. I have been selling a lot of those. I am interested in casting and have read several articles, but it looks like I need a little more info and learn some "language" before I tackle this. looking forward to talking with you guys! Chris


----------



## alpink

justslots, when i had a commercial 1/24 drag track the complete length was 90 feet. having 70 overall feet which about 57 is used for power leaving only 13 feet to stop the cars in, you are going to destroy many of them. better to run an eighth mile or thousand foot powered start to finish and have adequate shutdown. I know many shops that lost all their drag racers because of too many wrecks.
ask specific questions in the forums for good answers, there are a lot of good folk with much knowledge waiting to tutor you.

dolphin, welcome back and look a round the forums for casting info. I do some and have some ideas, they are out there. look around and ask questions in the forums. 
welcome to hobby talk.


----------



## jamied

My name is JamieD. 

I live in NC and enjoy live dirt track racing on the weekends.

Browsing the track building section I was pleasantly surprised to see dirt and NASCAR builds.

My interest is the early days of dirt racing with the 1930s to 50s cars.

Check out the pics from Neal Thompson's "Driving with the Devil" book.


"Slotrod65" recommended HT to me.


Slots Bio:
Started as a kid with a with hand me down Aurora "Model Motoring" track.
The cars had the vibrating ratchet strips.

Won an Eldon 1/32 track set at the local Dodge Dealer. 
Favorites were a 66 fastback Mustang and 66 Dodge pickup.

Unfortunately, I did not save these sets.


----------



## Rawafx

Ratwagon64, I think I just got an e-mail or two from you recently. As a former IL and IN HOPRA racer, let me say, "Welcome back, Pat!!!" You'll be glad you did.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ratwagon64

Hi Bob,:wave: Yes it's me the same Pat and the new guy at Park Lane hobbys. Dusting off the old cars and the trigger finger. I have to clean my track off as it tuned into a giant parts table for my books and Chevelle parts. I will need to do some up grades to the track. Mainly the power and new timing system. Still has the one Steve Medanic built for me in 1981 and working, looking to maybe upgrade to a Trackmate. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*40yrs*

Good Day to all. Long time HO slotcar buff, first time poster on here. Just getting back into the old T-Jet racers, been racing at the house for years, but mostly the Fast Crash and Burn Series, Looking forward to Re-racing the kind of cars I started racing back in 1969. Thank you Al and his gang for a sweet evening of racing and look forward to racing again.:thumbsup:


----------



## 10rt14

Hi everyone! I am new to hobby talk, but I do have some news, ther IS a slot shop in AVON, In., it will open Jan 3. I have seen it, the owner bought the tracks from INDY SLOTS and has done a lot of re-conditioning work to them. I attended a private party at the new location New Years day and the place is very nice. Its located in the 1st. building EAST of ANDY MOHR TOYOTA, on the SOUTH side of U.S. 36, in AVON. Their address is 9145 E. US Highway 36, AVON, IN.


----------



## alpink

thanx 10rt14


----------



## apilon

*Hello from Montreal*

Hello everyone 

I am from Montreal Canada. I have rediscovrered slotcar hobby by offering an AFX super international set to both my sons 

Hope to learn a lot from this community and share my experiences 


Alain


----------



## Harold Sage

*Welcome apilon*

Welcome aboard Apilon. I'm some what of a newbie here too (3 months). How do you like that track you got. I've got one on order.I've been building up my collection of cars.


----------



## apilon

Harold Sage said:


> Welcome aboard Apilon. I'm some what of a newbie here too (3 months). How do you like that track you got. I've got one on order.I've been building up my collection of cars.


I love the track set, but i am having issues with cars stopping all the time on the track trying to find the reason why but otherwise it is a great set


----------



## parocket1

My name is Parocket1

I live in Pa and enjoy live dirt track racing on the weekends.

Browsing the track building section I was pleasantly surprised to see dirt builds. I have a new 8 lane chriss dadds oval. The tracks name is Awareness Speedway. Look for track listing to find out more info.


----------



## Moreup

Greetings from Maine. Back into HO slots here after a 30 year break.


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome, Mo.


----------



## Harleydhammer

Hi everyone Im Hammer nice to meet everyone looking for some info on lights for my track any help would be awesome.


----------



## Harleydhammer

alpink said:


> thanx 10rt14


there is no dark side as a matter of fact it s all dark


----------



## alpink

Harleydhammer said:


> there is no dark side as a matter of fact it s all dark


"the lunatic is on the grass ....."


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Dirty Oval Racing*



parocket1 said:


> My name is Parocket1
> 
> I live in Pa and enjoy live dirt track racing on the weekends.
> 
> Browsing the track building section I was pleasantly surprised to see dirt builds. I have a new 8 lane chriss dadds oval. The tracks name is Awareness Speedway. Look for track listing to find out more info.


 :thumbsup: Cool- ! I live in central PA as well, and about halfway between Port Royal and Selinsgrove Speedways, - a pure Dirttrack lovers paradise  And I'm one of those guys that has built a Dirttrack Slotcar Oval in H.O.


----------



## Harleydhammer

your lips move but I can t hear what your saying nice to meet you al


----------



## alpink

Hey Hammer. Roger Waters is coming back this summer with the completion of the current Wall tour. I will be going to the July 14 show in Phi. i you haven't seen this show, go to RogerWaters.com for information.
welcome to Hobby Talk.


----------



## Harleydhammer

I heard tried to win tickets on our local radio ststion no luck seen pink floyd on their divison bell tour in syracuse awesome show Animals is my favorite album


----------



## parocket1

Ralphthe3rd said:


> :thumbsup: Cool- ! I live in central PA as well, and about halfway between Port Royal and Selinsgrove Speedways, - a pure Dirttrack lovers paradise  And I'm one of those guys that has built a Dirttrack Slotcar Oval in H.O.


We go to Port Royal almost every week.


----------



## big datty

*Newbie*

Hello, new to this forum. I am from Northeast Ohio, I race slot cars, soon to be racing rc cars, and just really enjoy building things for my son to demolish . I just bought my first rc car so I will be reading up here to see how to fix things and hop it up. So, I look forward to meeting/chatting with everyone and talk to ya soon:wave:


----------



## alpink

welcome Datty and rocket


----------



## unclephil

*Hello*

I was led here by member "rawafx". Always liked slot cars but I'm relatively new to putting together my own layouts. I'll post some pics soon. Thanks, Unclephil


----------



## alpink

welcome unclephil


----------



## mjrfd99

Another new guy here but started back in the 60's with an Atlas roadrace set.
My dad then I worked 1 block from the Atlas home in Hillside NJ. 
Heres the newest of 4 large layouts sons and I have built. It has a mix of HO from 60's era Matchbox,Atlas and Aurora to present day items. 
It's always a work in progress.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal

*NE Ohio HO slotters needed*

The last 10 years my friend and I have been running on a large 4 lane Lock and Joiner track in my buddy's basement in Brimfield Ohio (next to Kent Ohio). 

The table and track have a lot of history, having been purchased from an Estate sale from John Force's grandfather (the famous funny car driver). John used to race on it as a child.

We also have a smaller 4 lane landscaped soldered and glued Tomy track that is more suitable for the older slower Aurora Thunderet cars

These Friday night races have gone on a loooong time. They usually involve some VERY good food and plenty of beer. Racing had been fun and fast, as we not only race the older Aurora T-jets and Magnatractions, but also run modern full Magnet cars like Patriots, etc.

Last August a close friend of ours who attended every week died and now it's really down to just my buddy Mike and I. Sometime a few others come by from out of town, but still...

So a few weeks ago Mike and I started the cleanup of the track to prepare for this Winter's racing (we only run in the Winter. In warm weather we are too busy riding our motorcycles) and were having difficulty getting the track to run well. Every year it gets harder and harder to get all the electrical gremlins out of the old lock and joiner track.


So we decided to rebuild the track using all new Tomy components. This process is going on right now and will be completed in a week or two. 


















So I am posting here on the outside chance that some NE Ohio slot nuts may want to participate. 

Racing is usually Friday nights, but can easily be done Saturdays if needed. The location is at the intersection of Rt43 and I76.

So...anyone interested?

Also, there are multiple couches and a futon for those that drink too much and don't want to drive home that night

Anyone interested can email me for more details at [email protected]

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome,

Nice looking track, wish I was closer.


Rob


----------



## toysforgrandma

*Help for a Newbis Please!!!*

Hello All,
I hope this site welcomes newbies like me? I do need some good info from some of you seasoned slot car people. I know what I want kinda  I am building a BIG village town with an O scale train in it and I want to include some working cars, trucks etc on tracks to it. I think I want slot cars? The only thing is that I don't want them as racing cars I want them as cars, trucks, etc that you would have seen back in like the 60's? As I said I am just now researching this so I would Thank You for ANY info you might give me to get started! Thank You!


----------



## BIGB

*New member*

Greetings from nj, 
xmas in 1964 was a most memorable one. I received a 4 lane sterling moss thunder jet race track.years of enjoyment followed.well guess what, burried in the attic among the years of accumulation,yep, my ho track. 
I set it up,bought some tjetsand away we go like riding a bike.
Not quite, like falling of a bike and waking up on a ninja. Wow who would have thought. Beutiful i love it. In about a week i can show my 5yr old grandson everything i know{or remember}.now what?
Join hobby talk,hear i am the new guy,reading and learning and enjoying. So carry on, and i will slowly but surely catch up! Bigb-


----------



## toysforgrandma

*Glad to meet you Bob*

Hello Bob,
Thank you for the reply to my question. You said you have HO cars could you please tell me how long they are? You see I am still trying to deceide what size of cars I need to use in my layout???? As I said I am just starting to collect info on this project so I can use any info I can get. I keep seeing Aurora track and cars, trucks etc. do you know anything about them?


----------



## buzzinhornet

Welcome BigB It's 1964 all over again:thumbsup: Enjoy the your "second" childhood In some ways it's better the second time around


----------



## buzzinhornet

toysforgrandma said:


> Hello All,
> I hope this site welcomes newbies like me? I do need some good info from some of you seasoned slot car people. I know what I want kinda  I am building a BIG village town with an O scale train in it and I want to include some working cars, trucks etc on tracks to it. I think I want slot cars? The only thing is that I don't want them as racing cars I want them as cars, trucks, etc that you would have seen back in like the 60's? As I said I am just now researching this so I would Thank You for ANY info you might give me to get started! Thank You!


Welcome Grandma! Your project sounds great. A little info for you. The original Aurora Tjet made in the 50s and 60s are approx 1:87 scale. You can find these cars on epay or MEV http://www.tjets.com/ and RRR http://www.ho-slotcars.com/ make reproduction bodies. In the 70s to present AFX, Tomy, Tyco/Mattel and Life Like make cars that are more 1:64th scale. Currently Auto World http://autoworldslotcars.com/ make slot cars in 1:87, 1:64 scale and bigger. 
For a set-up like yours you may want to consider getting original Aurora lock and joiner track for the selection of accessory track and Aurora steering wheel controllers. Then figure out what scale cars you want to run and see what's available out there. Good luck! 
PS. In the 80s Tyco put out their "USA 1" trucking. You may look into this track/vehicles for your set-up.


----------



## toysforgrandma

*Thank You Buzzinhornet!*

Hello Again,
I wanted to Thank You very much for the reply message. I am so Thankful that you are willing to teach us old dogs some new tricks! lol. I wanted to see if I understood you right? if I went with the Aurora track I could run cars that were bigger than an HO size. The car size I would like to use is around 4 to 5 inches. As I mentioned I do like to older looking cars and trucks. 50's & 60's. This is going to be a BIG layout so I would have to be able to buy a bunch of track. after me telling you the size of cars I would like do you have any other ideas for me??? Thank Again!


----------



## toysforgrandma

*One Other thing?*

Buzzinhornet I forgot one other thing. Is this track double sided? What I mean is and I don't know if this is even possable but could 2 cars go on it in different directions at the same time??? Like 2 different sides of a highway?? Or am I asking for way to much?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

HO car might be a bit small compared to O Standard trains. They are about the same size as matchbox cars would be.


----------



## Inventor

*Hey guys, new here and wanted to say hi.*

I wanted to share with everyone this new custom slot track builder, www.SlotWorkShop. New, state of the art material, easy build, fast shipping and very low cost. These guys got it going on. The best tract I have ever raced on! Thanks, Tim.


----------



## toysforgrandma

*??????*

Black Oxxpurple yes if HO is that little that is NOT what I want. Do you have any suggestions for me??? Knowing I want crs and trucks around 4-5 inches??? Thank You for the reply!


----------



## slotcarman12078

O scale is 1:43, and there are 1:43 slots being produced, though there's not much of an assortment of cars. The track would be set up for both lanes going the same direction, but a little tinkering and modifying can fix that. As far as trucks and other types of car, some custom work may have to be done to have what you're looking for.


----------



## TK Solver

A '57 Chevy was 200 inches long. If you go with 1:43 scale cars, a '57 Chevy would be approximately 4.65" long which is just what you were looking for. Most of slot cars in 1:43 scale seem to be "racing" bodies though so you might have to be patient in looking for older body styles.


----------



## mracer

*New Guy Here*

Hi I'm a retired GM worker. Always had interests in train sets, then slot cars, then back in 84, graduated to RC cars. Have been active in real car clubs too. Most recently was the activity director for the local Vette club. Currently racing at my local RC track. Have an RC on road T2 007 Xray.
Thanks for reading 
Cheers
mike ;>)


----------



## Harleydhammer

new to site hi everyone Bought my grandson who we raise a ho slot car set for christmas BIG mistake lol. 1st built a 4 x 8 table that s it I got hooked so went out and bought a carrera evolution night racer 132 no room so I built a room in the basement just finished it last night lo lnow putting the track together it s a great hobby we were having a blast cant wait to finish our other now He s 7 I'm 54 hope to get some helpful tips and tricks here. And Ohio Dan love to do that but I'm in upstate ny but I also have 2 Harley's a 99 Heritage all airburshed with NY yankees Babe's home run Gehrigs farewell speech and others would love to hook up in the summer to ride.I ride with the Patriot Guard Riders. Keep in touch


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome Newbies, here lies your future of crazed collecting, forever tinkering, resin casting new bodies, and wife to go mad at your childlike antics. (alot of the wives think were a little gay at times , lol.


----------



## old blue

Is it gay to say LOL to that last post? 
Because I literally did laugh out loud when I read it.

Old 
Blue


----------



## RacerK86

*Hello!*

Hi Everyone! Love racing Dirt Oval Slot Cars and just starting to get into the Stadium Truck RC's with my 13 yr old son. My Dad passed down his 1965 Revell/Riggen track and currently building a 4 lane oval. Any other Dirt Oval lovers?


----------



## Harleydhammer

RacerK86 said:


> Hi Everyone! Love racing Dirt Oval Slot Cars and just starting to get into the Stadium Truck RC's with my 13 yr old son. My Dad passed down his 1965 Revell/Riggen track and currently building a 4 lane oval. Any other Dirt Oval lovers?


welcome:wave:


----------



## mr.strombecker

*hello from a newbee*

Came across this site today while search for info on the midwest slot car show. Am considering going this spring but Mike Dore's email got sent back. Is he still doing the show? and when is it this spring?


----------



## bobs-h.o-slots

mr.strombecker said:


> Came across this site today while search for info on the midwest slot car show. Am considering going this spring but Mike Dore's email got sent back. Is he still doing the show? and when is it this spring?


yes the slot car show is still on in HIGHLAND INDIANA at the LINCOLN CENTER ON SUNDAY MARCH 18,2012, bobs-h.o.-slots


----------



## bobs-h.o-slots

sethndaddy said:


> Welcome Newbies, here lies your future of crazed collecting, forever tinkering, resin casting new bodies, and wife to go mad at your childlike antics. (alot of the wives think were a little gay at times , lol.


yes they get upset with the racing , selling and trading i myself have over 7,000 slot cars in my personal collection besides the 2,000 im selling off and on ebay ,have fun always , bobs-h.o.-slots


----------



## parocket1

RacerK86 said:


> Hi Everyone! Love racing Dirt Oval Slot Cars and just starting to get into the Stadium Truck RC's with my 13 yr old son. My Dad passed down his 1965 Revell/Riggen track and currently building a 4 lane oval. Any other Dirt Oval lovers?


Here is our track located in Mechanicsburg, Pa http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=350495 
Here is our web site. http://www.wix.com/asscc01/awareness

Thanks


----------



## RushD

*Hello*

Hey all i am Rush Downing the son of Pete Downing i have been around Slot Car Racing my whole life my dad use to race at the old Hobby Box here in Florida, and I raced in Brooksville FL and Lightning Raceway in Hudson FL i haven't raced since Lightning. I can't wait to get back in and start racing once again.


----------



## jamie wilson

*New in slot cars*

I have never had a slot car track and want to get my son into some kind of hobby and slot cars look fun. just wandering if anybody can tell me best choices for starting. Size, brand, etc.


----------



## alpink

Jamie, if you can find a National Tire and Battery or a Merchants Tire and Auto or a Tire Kingdom or a Big O Tires store in your area, they sell a race set with 4 cars and 26 feet of track for under $100.00. it can be used as an oval and a drag strip and is compatible with TOMY brand of race track so you can expand at anytime. 
others will have different suggestions, but I think this is a very good entry level bargain and is not too much of an investment if interest wanes.
welcome to Hobby Talk and slot car adventuring.


----------



## RacerK86

Hey parocket1, that is an awesome track. what did something like that run you? I am in Eastern, PA (can literally throw a rock and hit NJ) and have only 1 dirt track locally anymore, although a lot of racing history. Nazareth Speedway is/was right up the road from us.


----------



## parocket1

*Track*



RacerK86 said:


> Hey parocket1, that is an awesome track. what did something like that run you? I am in Eastern, PA (can literally throw a rock and hit NJ) and have only 1 dirt track locally anymore, although a lot of racing history. Nazareth Speedway is/was right up the road from us.


We are very close a couple miles from the Grove. We chose to go to Port Royal. They care about there fans now. Not like the Grove were they could care less about you its all about $$$. My track and hardware only has cost me.$6200.00. I have over 8 grand invested so far.I have alot of extras needed for our SNP. It's worth it when we see our SN people smiling.:thumbsup:


----------



## XFA

Hello
New to this forum,and looking forward to rediscovering my youth.


----------



## Super Coupe

Hello and Welcome XFA. Have a look at all the forums here. There is such a great amount of info and awesome people here to help get you through anything.Enjoy!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## SmittyinFLA

*Been lurking, now posting...*

Hi, kids!

My name is Greg 'Smitty' Smithwick, and I am back in to HO slot cars after almost 35 years. Bought myself a prewired Greg Braun style 4x8 with track, and have since added a Super International layout to it (much of the track was corroded and damaged by superglue).

Really appreciate the 'vibe' here, but I also post over at SCI.

One question...How can I get the threads to show up 'oldest post first'? Kind of a pain to have to go to the end of a thread and read backwards!

Thanks for all the great info!

Will work on posting some pics of our track.

~Smitty:wave:


----------



## alpink

smittys, if you click on the title of any thread within a forum, it should take you to the first post and page.


----------



## JazzyJerome

Howdy fella's I"m new to the forum. I use to be a AFX junky when I was a kid been on and off ever since then. I'm back on it again after a recent trip to the hobby shop. Looking forward to sharing knowledge and fun with you guys. :wave:


----------



## srr167

Hello everyone new to posting on the fourm, been reading for a while.
Racing on and off for about ten years. Got a bunch of ???'s.
Thanks Steve Reed


----------



## alpink

Steve Reed, ask away. you will be amazed at the help available.


----------



## srr167

Need help to ID a bunch of HO slotcars. Is there a guide or reference book I could use??


----------



## revbill87

*New to forum*

Hi. 
Been racing HO slot cars on and off for 45 years!
Bill Waugh


----------



## alpink

welcome revbill87. have a look around and join in the fun
everyone likes pictures!


----------



## Steelix_70

Hi All

Just got back into racing slot cars, I haven't done this in a long time late 60's early 70's and I still like the the t-jets the best with wide tires now though. I just hope I can find more people to race with.

Ed


----------



## alpink

welcome back Ed. have a look around the various threads and you will find great folks near you to race with. enjoy and show us some pics of what you have.


----------



## LDThomas

*They will come...*

Quite a few T-Jet racers spread over Illinois. Speak up, gents.


----------



## Frugals

Home of the crazy fast slot cars! Truly the Fastest Motorsports in the world!

We are located in the heart of downtown Franklinton, N.C.! Easily located on any map at Frugals Fun Center (& Speedway!) 11 South Main Street, Franklinton, NC, 27525 USA, to be exact, the small town lovinly known as Franklinton {"Funkytown"}, USA! 

Our initial grand opening, complete with general chaos and ribbon cutting, occurred on May 16th, 2009. It was a tiring but fun day! We have since hosted the Mid-South USRA - Race #5 results, “Frugals Raceway”, Franklinton, NC and are looking to do so again! With racing occurring every Saturday when another such event doesnt demand our presence! (Big Grin!)

Our operating hours are typically* Monday - Friday, 2pm-6pm, and Saturdays 3:30-10pm, all EST.* We are looking for new and experienced drivers alike! And we welcome spectators who love the thrill of speed! Design! and Skill! 

We currently run three different class of Slot Cars: 

GTP, 
Dirt Late Model, and 
NASCAR (both 4-inch and 4 1/2-inch cars).

If interested, stop by or give us a call at *919-494-1600*!

Keep them in the Slots! your Heads high, while the speeds pour it on thick and heavy! *Woot!*


----------



## davesmith

*Need help with Tyco ho hop-up tips*

Hello everyone~

Just getting back into ho slot cars after being away 20+ years. I have a few tyco 440 cars that I want to upgrade. Just bought a Wizzard silver big-foot brush kit that requires drilling the chassis. Any tips about how to best do this? Also looking for traction magnet mod suggestions and other hop-up tips so I can compete with the guys running G+ cars at my local track. No Tyco guys there, but I hear that TYCO cars can be made to scream...

Thanks!


----------



## XFA

We went to the local Toy show last week.Quite a few Ho slot car vendors there,as well as buyers.Picked up 12 cars,and a few Acc.
Needless to say I wish I brought more $.


----------



## Bigbri88

*Hello slot family*

Glad to be part of this forum, I'm a slot & rc junkie so excuse me if I go crazy.


----------



## Super Coupe

Welcome Bigbri88. Cut loose and go for broke!!!! This whole place is Car-azy!!!
Take a look at all the threads and enjoy the cornicopia of information here. 
>Tom<


----------



## Jman3302

*Whats up!*

My Name is Josh Chitwood and I just got back into racing slot cars after a good 7 year break. I race in Indy and figured I better get on here and see who are the good cheaters..lol just kidding. Glad to be back racing.


----------



## beast1624

I'm Shocked! Shocked to find out cheating is going on in slot racing!

(Welcome back.)


----------



## alpink

Jman, if you ain't cheatin, you ain't tryin. some NASCAR guy said THAT!


----------



## m63c

*Afxtras*

Does anyone have a list of the various AFXTRAS corvette releases? Pics would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## vansmack2

LDThomas said:


> j4,
> 
> This is one of those questions that doesn't have a clear answer. 1/64 scale reduces all dimensions by a factor of 64. The "x" dimension is reduced and the "y" dimension is reduced and the "z" dimension is reduced. Weight just doesn't fall into that three dimensional category. An approximation would be to take the cube root of 3,000 pounds and then divide that by 64 to get a starting point. I think the answer will be well below 12 oz. That would be a more realistic value imho.


If this formula is correct, which sounds good to me, then the HO cars should weigh about 3.6 oz. Most of my AF/X Tomy cars weigh closer to 2 oz. It is like we are running fiberglass cars with 500+ HP motors. Nitro fuel burners, or whatever, but it sure is fun!

Cube root of 3000 rounds to 14.4. Divide that by 64 and get 0.225. 16 oz. times 0.225 = 3.6 oz. There is the math.

Anyone want to experiment by weighing down an HO to 3.6 oz. and see how fast it goes?

P.S. I will post my intro to the forum shortly, just reading through the thread.


----------



## vansmack2

*Hello all*

My name is Dave. I will be as brief as possible, but with slots that is hard to do.

I got the bug at 10 yrs. old (1968) when I got an Eldon 1/32 fig. 8 set for Christmas. I also got an AT&T (not the phone company) HO train set that same year and still have it. The next Christmas I got another Eldon set to expand my layout. I never liked the Eldons that much because they fishtailed way too much, and would easily deslot.

It was not very many years later that I got into the Aurora T-Jets and liked them better. As soon as the MagnaTractions came out I got into them. I always like the speed so as the cars got faster I got newer models. I went from the MTs to the G-Plus then on to the Tomy Super G-Plus, Turbos and SRTs. I also have some Tyco 440x2s. Most all my present cars are Tomy chassis and a few 440x2s, but I do have a few of my original MT bodies on newer chassis.

I gave most of my old T-Jet cars to my youngest brother many years ago and have no idea what he did with them, but I miss my orange Cheetah body.

I am a casual racer, using home Tomy AF/X track, but I never lost the bug. I have over 200 feet of track, at least 4 complete sets and a lot of extra track. I also have over 100 cars and a few loose bodies that I will eventually put chassis in. When I was in college in the late 70's and early 80's I used to carry my slot car sets in the truck of my 57 Chevy so I could set it up when I visited friends. I got rid of my early Aurora track, but I never got rid of my AF/X track.

I have live in many cities around L.A., Orange County, and San Bernardino Counties here in So. Cal. I remember going to Earl's hobby shop in Bellflower and buying cars for about $5. I also loved to go to Hobby Warehouse in Lakewood, CA. Hobby Warehouse was great, but back in the late 1990s the building burned down. they relocated to a much smaller store across the street, but it was never the same. Here in So. Cal. the slot car scene is nearly none existent, so I get most of my items from EBAY when I can get a decent deal. 

I could go on, but this is already getting long. It is nice to be here are share slot thoughts.

Here is a pic of a few of my favorite AF/X cars. I got the 2 Thunderloop Thriller Corvettes for next to nothing because they taken apart and in a big lot of cars and parts I got off of EBAY about a year ago.


----------



## Kurl3y

*Just another slot car junkie*

Hi everyone,
Just another slot car junkie returning back to somthing I truly enjoy. Wonderful forums ... A true wealth of hobbie info. I go by Kurl3y.. Always loved the3 Stooges too..haha. Total HO guy. Just can't get enuf. In the process of attempting to resurrect my track. So I'm sure to have a few questions along the way


----------



## alpink

welcome kurl3y


----------



## edubfromktown

*AFX racing since 1973*

I was hooked on AFX slot cars when my parents bought me a Jackie Stewart set in 1973 that came with grand stands, big orange controllers and the Blue Mercury Matador 429 and #17 Chevelle in red and yellow cars. My two favorite cars were the boxed out blue BRE Datsun 510 and #14 Indy F1 AJ Foyt G-Plus. I spent a lot of time hanging out at the local hobby shop back then drooling over all of the cool cars and stuff.

I got back into it ~5 years ago so my daughters could experience the fun of slot car racing. I have a growing collection of cars again and getting ready to build out a new track layout. This was one of my first in recent times:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

edubfromktown said:


> I was hooked on AFX slot cars when my parents bought me a Jackie Stewart set in 1973 that came with grand stands, big orange controllers and the Blue Mercury Matador 429 and #17 Chevelle in red and yellow cars. My two favorite cars were the boxed out blue BRE Datsun 510 and #14 Indy F1 AJ Foyt G-Plus. I spent a lot of time hanging out at the local hobby shop back then drooling over all of the cool cars and stuff.
> 
> I got back into it ~5 years ago so my daughters could experience the fun of slot car racing. I have a growing collection of cars again and getting ready to build out a new track layout. This was one of my first in recent times:



Wow Ed. Welcome. Very happy to see you share the hobby with your girls. We have quite a few here with their girls racing!!! Love the little twister you have there. Looks fast!!!

This is the best site on the web. Hands down. Look around, especially the customizing section. After you finish drooling at some of the work of the most talented guys in the hobby. "Back at the shop" and "Model Murdering" are 2 threads you must go into amd check out. Along with tons other talented guys. This site pushes you to the max. 

Post pics. We like pics. :wave:


----------



## TexMexSu

*New here, but certainly not new.*

Hello

We have decided to add a few cars to our garage also in the past few weeks
One toy show near Chicago and another slot show in Indiana and we have another 40 or so drivers here.

I hesitate to call it a collection as we now purchase slots to drive.

Even this one has now made laps.....










I went to the Midwest Show in hopes of locating a few nice drivable T-Jet trucks. I got this mint tow truck for the same price others wanted for well used ones.


----------



## alpink

very nice tow truck. congratulations.


----------



## Thunder Road

*Another new member here!*

Hello to everyone. I'm glad to have found this great site; it's already helped me with info! Thanks to some very friendly members also, for the replies I got to questions I had. I am not unfamiliar with HO slot cars as I had a sweet 4' x8' layout between (Yes, Im an oldie but goodie) 1965-1968, complete with scenery, buildings, etc. Like so many other things I "should" have packed away for the future (My comic collection alone would have shocked and awed my older kids right about now, lol) I sold all my original Aurora cars and accessories for $100 back in '79. Ugh...I know, my misguided youth *sigh* ...I am presently and slowly putting my memories of those days (Watching Wide World of Sports with Stirling Moss at LeMans and then racing my HO's with the Beatles playing in the background) back into reality for my grandchildren. I'll be bringing them into the world of HO racing with me and have gathered cars and track, etc while formulating plans for the set up. I think this will be a great thing to plunge into during my retirement and great for the grand kids as well. I am interested in the original Aurora T-Jets, track, accessories and also any talk on making scenery. My best sources for equipment and info so far have been Ebay and Youtube but I am reading the forums here now as well. For anyone residing in upstate New York I wouldn't mind corresponding and would certainly welcome 'like minded' hobbyists for chat. 

Carl


----------



## alpink

Carl, welcome back man. hope the Beatles tracks are mono like the AM radio editions we were forced to listen to in the beginning. LOL! I think it is great that you can show some young folks the fun of the simplicity which is Model Motoring. check all the forums and be prepared to join the live chat this Saturday night for a live Swap & Sell that is a lot of fun.


----------



## autorandom

*RARE BMW 320i*








I'm selling this on ebay is anyone interested?


----------



## edubfromktown

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow Ed. Welcome. Very happy to see you share the hobby with your girls. We have quite a few here with their girls racing!!! Love the little twister you have there. Looks fast!!!
> 
> This is the best site on the web. Hands down. Look around, especially the customizing section. After you finish drooling at some of the work of the most talented guys in the hobby. "Back at the shop" and "Model Murdering" are 2 threads you must go into amd check out. Along with tons other talented guys. This site pushes you to the max.
> 
> Post pics. We like pics. :wave:


Thanks for the warm welcome... Yes- this course is fast and the entire line of AFX cars can negotiate all of the turns! I've made some other configurations with banked turns that are a bit of a challenge for the Standard and even Magna-Traction varieties so I'm sticking with the least common demnominator layouts for now... 

I like the idea of having some skill involved as well. My newest cars are Tomy Super G-Plus (that came with the Indy Tour set I picked up NIB ~5 years ago) and they are amazingly fast. The Tomy track is awesome compared to the old AF/X and AFX stuff. Growing up, my father was ready to strangle me more than a few times after stepping on those little clips 

Cheers,

Edub


----------



## Wainman

*Off topic, but here goes*



joey408w said:


> We scale the cars, track, etc.… what about weight? According to my calculations, a 1/24 scale of a 3,000 lb. car would weigh approx 124 lbs. Try getting a small electric motor to put out enough power to move a slot car of that weight realistically! 1/64 is worse… a 4.5" car weighing 46 lbs.? Am I missing something here?


OK, the mass thing does work out easier than all this. Not sure how you figured the numbers above. For a 1/24 scale car, the mass would be 1/13824 the weight of a real car. 13824 is 24 cubed. You need to take into account the change in VOLUME of the car. If you were to somehow build an exact 1/24 version of 3000# car, with appropriate reduction in metal gauge and tiny internal combustion engine, etc. it would weigh 3.47 oz. For a 1/64 scale car, a 3000# car wold weigh 0.18oz, or around 5 grams. T-Jets I've weighed are typically near 20 grams or so. This would be a 12,000 pound car. This is not hard to imagine. Even a Lexan body 0.020" thick would be a over 1.25" thick if scaled from 1/64 car. Imagine the mass of the T-Jet motor magnets made full size!


----------



## tabcomary

*scale mass*

Yes, the cubic factor is the way to scale mass. In the mid-seventies, one of the slot car mags suggested HO classes with weight limits, in the 5 to 10 gm range I believe. This would remove the indestructable nature of the cars, and force more pits under green, and DNFs. This could be fun!



Wainman said:


> OK, the mass thing does work out easier than all this. Not sure how you figured the numbers above. For a 1/24 scale car, the mass would be 1/13824 the weight of a real car. 13824 is 24 cubed. You need to take into account the change in VOLUME of the car. If you were to somehow build an exact 1/24 version of 3000# car, with appropriate reduction in metal gauge and tiny internal combustion engine, etc. it would weigh 3.47 oz. For a 1/64 scale car, a 3000# car wold weigh 0.18oz, or around 5 grams. T-Jets I've weighed are typically near 20 grams or so. This would be a 12,000 pound car. This is not hard to imagine. Even a Lexan body 0.020" thick would be a over 1.25" thick if scaled from 1/64 car. Imagine the mass of the T-Jet motor magnets made full size!


----------



## LDThomas

*Can't be done...*

Gravity is a constant. It cannot be scaled.


----------



## old blue

Gravity is also the law. Don't forget it either, mister!

Old Blue


----------



## Tom Hiester

Hi! Just to let everyone out there know that my family The Hiester's have bought the H.O. silicone tire making process from Penn Valley hobby. So we are now making the silicone tires that you all have raced on & bought for about the last 40 years. You can check out my website at 
www.xp77.com/hiester and click on tires & the silicones will come up first.
Tom hiester's Miniature Cars
256 Old Lancaster Pike
Reading,PA
19607-2371
Just e-mail me with any questions or orders. You can see all the sizes, colors & prices of the silicone tires. Thanks!
Your Friend In Racing,
Tom Hiester:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

hi Tom. welcome to HT.
congrats on acquiring Penn Valleys tire business.
look forward to doing business with you. 
al


----------



## kennethpiccola

*Slots-A-Lot Manager*

Hello Everyone,

My name is Kenneth Piccola. Slot car racing is my hobby and my life. I am so fortunate to have a job doing what I love. I am living my dream. I have been racing slot cars since I was a teenager, which is pretty much my whole life. I now manage my own slot car raceway, Slots-A-Lot Raceway, in Franklin Square, Long Island, New York 11010. I am quite the professional when it comes to slot cars. I sell my own custom-built, homemade, and handcrafted slot cars. My cars are durable, sturdy, and reliable. They are built to be fast and powerful. When I am not busy running the store, I still compete in local slot car races.

Thank you.
Manager of Slots-A-Lot Raceway,
Kenneth Piccola


----------



## alpink

humble too


----------



## nitrosteve

*New to the site.*

New to the site. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone,

I am brand new to the site today. I have been reading most of the morning and have found the site to be informative and interesting. I just started collecting HO slot cars about a month ago. A little about myself and my collection. I live in Chino Hills California. My first purchases were the John Force set, the Snap On Cruz Pedregon set and the Johhny & Shane Gray Pro Stock set with return loop. I purchaed a number of new cars in the clam shell packs, I think I got carried away because I suddenly have 121 cars plus the ones in the sets which total 8, but they are so easy to buy, you just seem to need at least one of everything. I have 14 Mustangs, 9 Chargers, all the Funny Cars, Top Fuel Dragsters and Pro Stock cars and more obviously. I bought one of the blue Matco Top Fuel Dragsters from the Matco set as well. I have tried to buy at least one of each body style but I did end up with 2 of some just in a different color. I have a large plexiglass case in the garage where I store them for easy access. I realize the amount of cars I have is few compared to some of you who have been in the hobby for years but it is a start. It certainly becomes an addiction. I still have my eye on about 20 more cars. Bought most on e-bay and some from Auto World. Nice to see more dragsters coming out soon. Anyone know if there will be anymore funny cars and Pro Stock cars? I bought a couple Henry J Dash cars the other day they are nice. I am still trying to learn which bodies are interchanable and which are not, I see bodies only for sale but am unclear sometimes which chassis they will fit, but I'm learning, I bought a couple chassis' to experiment with, taking them apart and putting them back together so I have a little better knowledge of how they work. Hopefully if some of mine fail in the future and I'm guessing they will I can repair them. I am looking forward to being on the site and making new friends. Thanks for allowing me to be part of the group, I hope everyone has a great day. Talk to you soon.

Regards Steve


----------



## JazzyJerome

edubfromktown said:


> I was hooked on AFX slot cars when my parents bought me a Jackie Stewart set in 1973 that came with grand stands, big orange controllers and the Blue Mercury Matador 429 and #17 Chevelle in red and yellow cars. My two favorite cars were the boxed out blue BRE Datsun 510 and #14 Indy F1 AJ Foyt G-Plus. I spent a lot of time hanging out at the local hobby shop back then drooling over all of the cool cars and stuff.
> 
> I got back into it ~5 years ago so my daughters could experience the fun of slot car racing. I have a growing collection of cars again and getting ready to build out a new track layout. This was one of my first in recent times:


KooL welcome to the forum.


----------



## wyatt641

hey guys..
new to this site..my name is dave..got back into hobby 2 yrs ago with my 6 yrold..hoping to pass the interest to him...i remember theold t jets..back in the late 60,s..my brother..who is no longer with us...and i used to play for hours with the neighbors..to get back into it after all these yrs was good..i did get sticker shock on the price of cars now and the amazing traction of some of the newer cars..i have been buying older t jets off e bay..runners..does anyone know where to get t jet chassis for a better price than on e bay????15 or 20 bucks each seems kinda stiff to me...unless that is the price these days..i could see 10 bucks..but that even seems too high..guess i been out for so long that getting back in will take some adjusting...i bought a parts lot to try to put together some chassis..parts seem kinda high too....oh well..unless someone can guide me to a more reasonable supply of parts i guess for now it is e bay..thanks for letting me on and all the best.....dave


----------



## alpink

check out autoworldslotcars.com for complete pancake cars.
welcome and please be sure to share photos when you can. al


----------



## wyatt641

been on their site..prices not too bad..i really would like some t jet chassis though as i have some bodies that need them...all runners..got them at a show for about $2 apiece..
any place you know where i can get them cheaper than e bay would be much appreciated..thanks 
dave


----------



## alpink

look for wheels63 something or other here. look in the swap & sell forum. he has em. NOS chassis. with and without lights. not going to find new ones any cheaper. also, ask grandcheapskate where he gets complete chassis for $3.00. he won't tell me. I have a couple cases of NOS t-jet chassis, but not for sale. sorry.

oops, brownie374 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=357000
sorry for the wrong info


----------



## wyatt641

thanks..will look in the places you suggested..i am just trying to manouver thru this website right now..if anyone would like to ..they can feel free to make first contact with me while i get used to this site...i do recognize parts pig..saw him at last yrs midwest show..took my then 5 yr old with me..our first show and bought a towmater slot...got a couple other things from some others...it is still fun to run these things....thanks for the help..i do ask lots of Q's so any and all help will be welcome...
dave


----------



## austin flagger

*like a kid again...*

Hey all.. back into AFX racing again after all these years... used to club race in the mid 70's on Saturday nights in small town Kansas. Now my 7 yr old is old enough for me to get back into it all over again. Ebay is a terrible thing, I never realized all the cool stuff new and old, or hadn't seen for eons. I now have those same feelings drooling over some new wheel set, or body, or whatever.. just like a kid again. 

OK, first question... you know the blue/orange LeMans Porsche 917 AFX body.. does it exist with the closed front vent slot thus having the molded lightbulb pocket between the headlights underneath? Just scored the white/green version with the closed slot.

Thanks


----------



## vaBcHRog

Tom Hiester said:


> Hi! Just to let everyone out there know that my family The Hiester's have bought the H.O. silicone tire making process from Penn Valley hobby. So we are now making the silicone tires that you all have raced on & bought for about the last 40 years. You can check out my website at
> www.xp77.com/hiester and click on tires & the silicones will come up first.
> Tom hiester's Miniature Cars
> 256 Old Lancaster Pike
> Reading,PA
> 19607-2371
> Just e-mail me with any questions or orders. You can see all the sizes, colors & prices of the silicone tires. Thanks!
> Your Friend In Racing,
> Tom Hiester:wave::thumbsup:


Could not be in better hands congrats look forward toi doing business with you Tom

Roger Corrie


----------



## Wainman

LDThomas said:


> Gravity is a constant. It cannot be scaled.


Not scaling gravity. If you built a full size T-Jet including the magnets made at the same density, it would be a very heavy machine. 

Gravity, it's not just the law, it's a good idea.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Excellent !*

Good to hear from you Tom, and I'll look fwd to doing business with you in the future, keep the standards up on those fine tires and you'll be glad you bought the business... PS- always love seeing another Pennsy Slot Vendor 


Tom Hiester said:


> Hi! Just to let everyone out there know that my family The Hiester's have bought the H.O. silicone tire making process from Penn Valley hobby. So we are now making the silicone tires that you all have raced on & bought for about the last 40 years. You can check out my website at
> www.xp77.com/hiester and click on tires & the silicones will come up first.
> Tom hiester's Miniature Cars
> 256 Old Lancaster Pike
> Reading,PA
> 19607-2371
> Just e-mail me with any questions or orders. You can see all the sizes, colors & prices of the silicone tires. Thanks!
> Your Friend In Racing,
> Tom Hiester:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow we hwve quite a few new guys. Or guys returning lol. 

Welcome. This place is very addictive.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wyatt641 said:


> been on their site..prices not too bad..i really would like some t jet chassis though as i have some bodies that need them...all runners..got them at a show for about $2 apiece..
> any place you know where i can get them cheaper than e bay would be much appreciated..thanks
> dave


On a side note Dave, if you live near a place that throws a slot car show, i would go cause here is you shot at grabbing a few 10 or 12 dollar used tjet chassis. If your looking for AFX chassis, send me a pm and I cwn sell you a few cheap to get you familiar.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

oops...wrong section. my mistake. could the powers that be remove this post please?

sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## wyatt641

thanks..i went to one in march but forgot about picking up some chassis as my son and i oogled over the vast amount of stuff..picked up some stuff from a couple guys but they were runners for the kid..will pm you to let you know what i need..let me get together a list.....ha ha ..my wife will probably kill me....thanks and talk to you soon..


----------



## Wildcat

*just come aboard*

Hi everyone, Newbie here just started into slots a month or so ago, I'm having a blast.


----------



## alpink

welcome wildcat. browse around until you feel at home


----------



## TrickFinder

*Problem with SKT-100 key tool*

I know few key programmer could program old BMW keys even though there are many BMW key programmers in market.
Some one told me Super SKT-100 key tool could make BMW keys from used or old BMW keys. Very news to hear, is not it? :tongue:
But when i got it, i dont know how to reprogram the keys. 
At last, i got help in google!:wave:
I am glad to share with memebers in case somebody needs it. 
Look the vidoe about the instruction：





I have made many keys with this tool, which is quite good for different chips. If you have problems, please let me know!:hat:


----------



## RadicalSpeed2011

*Tyco pro crown gears*

LOOKING FOR 18T TYCO PRO CROWN GEARS - HOW MANY DO YOU WANT TO SELL ?? Please advise .


----------



## alpink

*swap & sell forum*



radicalspeed2011 said:


> looking for 18t tyco pro crown gears - how many do you want to sell ?? Please advise .


 you want to try this in swap & sell forum 

.


----------



## schr9091

*New tyco fan here*

Hello new to the forum just bought a tyco 440x2 with wizzard upgrades looking to meet new friends and find tyco parts-mainly bodies since i like to crash mine ALOT


----------



## alpink

if you can get out to Quakertown Farmers market on Sat nights, there are usually some guys racing and fooling around at the Race Place there.


----------



## JordanZ870

Wildcat said:


> Hi everyone, Newbie here just started into slots a month or so ago, I'm having a blast.


Welcome to the HT!
Grab a chair and controller and join us in Chat Wed nights!:thumbsup:


----------



## FastZ28

Hello all! New to the boards but been racing slots for years. Mostly with family on our basement tracks. Did some 1/24 flexi racing years ago and got back into HO. Recently started a couple t-jet classes with out group and we run 7 classes when we race. Stock tj/fray ; mod tjet; stock magnatraction; NASCAR (stock SG+,440,Mcar,SRT,Turbo,your choice); Latemodel(open class with hard plastic bodies); and Indy (open class hard indy bodies). I have a 4-lane tomy high-banked oval, 4x16, uncle has the Flying cow 4-lane tomy, and other uncle has a 4x8 high-banked 4-lane tomy. We race 10laps per lane, crash and your out format. Look forward to the tuning tips and possible events. My uncle and I may attend the Hank's spring fun run drag race.


----------



## alpink

hey Fastz28, welcome. hope you can make it to the drag race. there will be loaners and probably some cars for sale. bring all your uncles! LOL look forward to meeting you. any questions, please PM me. al


----------



## RadicalSpeed2011

Dan Walsh -- Goodwrench88 in here has lots of tyco cars Ocasionally . I have a few -in future sat night posts . honda has some ocassionally 
I am stating WITH ACCURACY that this is a good place to find good prices & LOTS OF OPINION -EVEN ALPINK gave me a good armature winder reference . -- Sat Night 6 pm central in slot cars. >>>>> SEE YOUR NAME IN THERE !


----------



## alpink

*accuracy?*



RadicalSpeed2011 said:


> Dan Walsh -- Goodwrench88 in here has lots of tyco bodies For sale every saturday at 6pm chat . I have a few - ocasionally - honda has many junk bodies


NOT particularly accurate on any count.

.


----------



## TCR Russ

*new guy on the site*

Hello all,
Found this site while looking for info on lap timers for HO cars.
Seemed like a nice group, decided to join.
Currently massaging a TYCO TCR set-up & cars back to life after 15+ years in storage. 
Hoping to get info on how to build a simple, single lap timer that's triggered by a break beam or photo op sensor.


----------



## clydeomite

Welcome:
A few years back I used a timing system from a Radio shack zip zap cars set it worked pretty good and did what i needed it to do. It runs off batteries seperate from the track and has a photo beam that triggers the system. Cheap easy way to the problem theier are other sytems Just thouhgt I would mention this onas it seemed to fit your needs. By the way I just picked up some tyco TCR stuff at a yard sale Interested? 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink

hey clyde, I have a couple of those zip zap timing systems. couldn't get em to work most of the time. for anyone interested I am willing to pass them on.


----------



## TCR Russ

@ Clyde- what items did you manage to pick up?
@ Al- would like to hear more about the zip zap timer

thanks!


----------



## alpink

TCR Russ, sure PM me your mailing address and I'll send ya one to try out. brand spanking new.


----------



## TCR Russ

done, thanks a bunch!


----------



## clydeomite

Pm sent
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 30+Nascar Bubba

*New member*

Hi everyone :wave:

Currently "playing God" on my HO slot car track. It's a rather large wall mounted cabinet that has a 3ft x 4ft fold out table that my track is mounted to. Built back in 1978. Finally getting around to doing the scenery. Currently have my head pretty deep into lap timing software and hardware. Realising I don't know "boo" about any of it! 

Bubba :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

hey bubba, read around the various threads. there is some good info on timing systems and creating dynamite dios. use the search feature and find threads directly.


----------



## RadicalSpeed2011

*Hello & good to know you*

I sell 1:64th scale diorama items . Some of us try to trade & Sell on Sat nights a 6pm central Best of life!


----------



## Tom Hiester

*Lap counters*

Hi! Our H.O. group uses the Trixtrac lap counter/timer. It is an 8 lane model & we have no problems.


----------



## Tom Hiester

*Lap counters*

On our Trixtrac lap counter we have the piece of track before the lap counter live at all times. It is powered by 1 old Aurora tranformer. That way if a car is close to the lap counter it will automatically be pushed over the counter. No one has to watch if the reed switch has already counted if the car is sitting close to the reed switch or if it did not already count the lap. On our track there is no doubting if it counted or not. :wave:


----------



## TCR Russ

Hi Bubba,
I'm sure you'll find the info you need on here.
Lots of great folks with lots of smarts.


----------



## fhdavid52

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


 I'm relatively new here. I have been wanting to get a 4 lane Tyco race set. My plan is to get a 4 by 8 sheet of plywood, cut it into 3 sections. Two 4 X 3 pieces, and one 2 X 4. I want to hinge the two 4 X 3's and set it up as a 4 X 6. I have picked up a bunch of sets and cars at the local flea market and the thrift store. But still don't have the 4 lane set. I need some of the special pieces of track that aren't in the standard sets. Things like 6 inch radius curves and 15 inch radius curves. 

Anyhow, I have been lurking and found out about AW from the posts I have read. So...even though I haven't been posting much I have gotten some useful information. So thanks.


----------



## alpink

david, welcome.
yep, lots of good information all over this site. 
join us on the live chats Wed and Sat nights about 9 pm Eastern.


----------



## gpluslover

*G Plus Lover*

Aurora's in the house!


----------



## alpink

hey plus, this is the place man.
all brands welcome.
check out threads in the forums.
page through and see if there are even older threads that interest you.
join the live chats on Wed and Sat nights.
welcome and enjoy.


----------



## billcj

*new member*

greetings from WV...new to the HT forum, but have already enjoyed "lurking" about and gathering ideas and information. recently returned to the HO slot hobby after 40+ years away from it...started with the super international set, loved it, built a table, bought more track (and cars), made table bigger, bought more track, got a timing system, and bought more track ! (most of you know how this goes)
so far, it's just been me and my daughters messing around with various track designs ( i've probably changed the layout 8-9 times since Jan.), but am limited to a 4x8 table now, so we are running a 2 lane track @ 63ft. Not planning a permanent layout yet, but i have purchased a few neon signs from Miller Engineering and one building to go with a few "vintage" pieces saved from the original sets i had in the 60's. I used to run 1/24 scale at a commercial track near home and still have a few cars from that time, but none are available near me now, and i was told by a hobby guy while on vacation that i was crazy to run the cars i have anyway ( i got the impression that they may be worth a bit more now than i paid for them in the 60's)
Anyway, glad to be back and am looking forward to "lurking" some more and learning whatever i can!:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome everybody!!!!


----------



## Redwater slot

I'm new and very happy to be in slot world(hobbytalk)


----------



## alpink

Redwater, welcome to Hobby Talk.
check out all the forums and get involved with some discussions. much to learn here from very qualified and friendly people.
enjoy this site


----------



## JordanZ870

Welcome To the HobbyTalk, men!

There is a heck of allot of information here in the threads and it is well organized. 
Use the search feature (button in upper right corner in orange banner)
while in area subjects or particular threads! 
If you have a question, find the heading that fits closest and enter key words in the drop-down search box. 
More than likely, your question has been asked and answered already. 
If you can not find anything pertaining to your question, dont be afraid to post your question in a new thread in the proper section.
You will probably get more information than you bargained for from our HT family but we mean well. 

Don't forget to join the live chat on Wed and sat nights 7-ish Central time. (button in top orange banner center of screen)
Its the most fun you can have without a controller in your hand!


----------



## dge467

*New member.*

Hello! I have been racing and collecting slot cars for about thirty or so years. I race H.O. and 1/32 scale cars and a few 1/24. My father got me interested in them and he past down his stuff to me which is mostly from the 60's and early 70's. Looking forward to share the slot car passion on this site. Jeff


----------



## alpink

welcome Jeff. have a look around, you will be pleasantly surprised. lost of good folks here and the creations are endless. some good pics of vehicles, tracks, layouts and people too.


----------



## Seventy7

Hey guys, I've been here and chatting in a few other forums (diecast/models) but I figured I'd do a quick intro here as well since I'm loving this place already!!

My name is Jess, Im 35 yrs old from north jersey and love pretty much everything you guys talk about on here--I haven't had an HO slot set in a long time but they were a staple of my Christmas memories--I think I had a Tyco track atleast 4 times growing up!

Now I have the remnants of a Tyco Grand Prix set and an old Tyco Dale Earnhardt Lumina (I *think I have the rig too)...anyway I had been looking to get back into it, just something small to start with maybe after this summer is over...in my searches I found the Auto World John Force set, which looks to me like I can add on to it (?) space is a bit of issue so it seemed like a good deal--what are the thoughts on this set?

Lastly--I don't know much about AW as I've been out of the loop for awhile but in a diecast trade I ended up getting a AW Mystery Machine and it's a beautiful looking car! I'm hoping I can run it soon and it performs 1/2 as well as it looks.

All this talk.....I miss my US-1 set! Thanks for having me :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Hey Jess, welcome to HT. have a good look around and join right in. no one here is shy and everyone likes to share what they know. ask questions and get answers. al


----------



## Tom Hiester

*New Members*

Just to let all the new members know that my family has bought the H.O. silicone tire making business from Penn Valley Hobby. And we are now making all the tires. You can check out all the sizes, colors, styles & prices at 
www.xp77.com/hiester 
Any questions or orders just e-mail me at t h [email protected] Just do not put the space after the letter t or after the letter h. We have silicones to fit the T-jets, Tuffones, Hot Rod/Dune Buggies Tow Truck, Indy Cars, AFX, Magna Traction,Tyco 440X2, Lifelike, Tomy & old Auroar 4 gear Specialty cars. That is just a few cars that we have silicone tires for.
Welcome aboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## donj4

hello all, new guy from virginia racing on my home carrera digital 55 foot track.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome donj!! And welcome to you too Tom!! Glad to see you on the boards!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to all the New Guys. Hope to see you in Chat and on the boards.

Rob


----------



## dbangledorf

*Newby*

Hello...names Dan...go by dbangledorf on line. Im into slot cars ho scale mainly but i like em all...ive got a bunch of em and add to my collection whenever i get a chance! I have a Vintage tyco lambo championship track set up on wood i built in my garage. I am currently going to add to it but im unsure as to how yet. I only have so much space in my garage and the lambo track is pretty big 65 feet...i also just purchased a old AFX Championship raceway that im going to put together and play with but i don think im going to put it on wood cause i collect tracks as well as cars and you cant set them all up!!!! anyhow, i would like to get to know others in the hobby and maybe do some swapping....THANKS TO ALL!!!:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

Welcome, Dan!

I bet you are going to fit right in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bokita

*Introduction*

Hi Everyone,
I'm an old Aurora Model Motoring T-jet person that started out back in the mid 60's. In 1973 I broke my last guide pin and there wasn't any hobby stores left in my area to buy parts and the internet didn't exist. In the early 80's I missed the hobby so much that I bought a Tyco TCR set that broke in about a week so I switched to RC cars but that didn't last long. About 3 years ago my brother called to tell me he found my old Aurora track in our Mom's house basement so I got it back. He couldn't find any of my cars though. I decided to look on Ebay to see what was available and was really surprised that there was so much HO stuff on there. I've been at it ever since and I've found and bought all the vintage cars that I remember having. I really enjoy reading the blogs and getting a lot of awesome tips on HT but the forum I like the most is Bill Hall's Model Murdering Forum.


----------



## beast1624

Welcome back!


----------



## alpink

ah... the smell of red oil and burnt armatures. LOL
welcome back.


----------



## lewi

Hi guys,
Call me lewi. I've been in model railroading for 45 years, but it was slot cars that got me into model railroading, and I'm coming back now to do a layout for my grandkids. I'm planning to build an old school Aurora Model Motoring layout. I've been working on the track plan and have been collecting track and accessories and cars for the past couple of years. I'm about ready to start construction. I call the layout the Transylvania Grand Prix. There will be a passenger train (there's that hobby again) taking race fans to the grandstands. The racers will travel through the rugged mountainous terrain of Transylvania, passing through Dracula's castle and the town of Wienerschnitzel. I have lots of the old Aurora Model Motoring track - many of the specialty pieces - and I've also customized some of the track. I hope posting photos on this forum isn't difficult.


----------



## choc-ice

Just saying hi, saw this site from a Facebook link. I'm from England but make resin 1:32 American slot cars from the '70s and early '80s. No muscle cars from me, I take my inspiration from TV car chases


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome Lewi and choc-ice!! 

Lewi, I love the fact that you're mixing the slots and RR! :thumbsup: I did up until 2 1/2 years ago when the kids got a Wii for Christmas and they needed the room for game play. Sadly I had to downsize to a small 7' X 5' table and trying to fit even the slots on there is difficult. For posting pictures, I highly recommend Photobucket to host your pictures. It's free, you'll have I believe up to a 2000 picture limit (maybe more) and it's relatively easy to do. Any questions regarding PB feel free to send me a PM.. (click my name and "send private message" to do that.


----------



## White Cluster

Hey everyone. My name is Dave and my son has been bitten by the slot car bug.He has a 1:43 scale Carrera track and also a 1:32 Scalectrix. He now wants an HO set. His friend has the Life Like Nascar Pro Action 500 that he likes. I was thinkg about getting him the AFX Big Block Battlers set. Are these 2 comparable/compatible? Which one do you guys think is better?
BTW..My son is 8.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## clydeomite

Welcome Dave: I think if you shop around you can find adapters that would hook the Lifelike track to the newer Tomy track Both are good quality and you shouldn't have any real problems other than normal mateneinece issues ( cleanning pickup shoes and track etc) . So enjoy " our hobby" Most of the folks here are Ho oreinted so plenty of freinds and opinions thoughts etc. If you have a problem just post it and these guys will rush to help you solve whatever problem arrises. 
Welcome, Welcome, welcome
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## JordanZ870

Welcome, Men!

Join the Chat Rats most eves (7ish central) to talk about all 
things slots! We are glad to have ya!

CHAT button is located center, in the top orange band of your screen!:thumbsup:


----------



## martini171

*uneven track*

Hello, I recently got the afx giant raceway set and i wanted to change up the layout a bit, but i noticed that the manual said not to make a layout that doesnt have equal amount of track. Can I put together a smaller layout that doesnt look equal? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vansmack2

You can hook up your track sections any way you like as long as the ends meet correctly when you have finished your layout so that you can join the sections correctly.

You can definitely make a smaller track if you like. Several of the AFX sets came with diagrams for several different layouts.

Have fun with it.


----------



## JordanZ870

martini171 said:


> Hello, I recently got the afx giant raceway set and i wanted to change up the layout a bit, but i noticed that the manual said not to make a layout that doesnt have equal amount of track. Can I put together a smaller layout that doesnt look equal? any help would be greatly appreciated.



With plastic track, I take apart the layout in sections, 3,5,8 or so peices
still connected together. I rearrange those big sections for 
the inspiration of it and add and change sections as needed. Knock it apart
and lay them out and get them to flow before reconnecting the sections.:thumbsup:


----------



## old blue

I had to read that a couple times to know what an equal track was. It meant not to have one lane have all inside turns and one lane have all outside turns. I run by myself mostly so it really does not matter. 

I am amazed that in a long layout with lots of banked turns, 45 degree turns and chicanes you can actually get to a point where you are close to meeting the tracks beginning to end an yet after a few laps the track will tell you that what you did was wrong. It will usually disconnect or have a terribly rough connection that catches the guidepin.

I like using ping pong tables to use the straight lines to keep you honest.


----------



## vansmack2

old blue said:


> I had to read that a couple times to know what an equal track was. It meant not to have one lane have all inside turns and one lane have all outside turns. I run by myself mostly so it really does not matter.
> 
> I am amazed that in a long layout with lots of banked turns, 45 degree turns and chicanes you can actually get to a point where you are close to meeting the tracks beginning to end an yet after a few laps the track will tell you that what you did was wrong. It will usually disconnect or have a terribly rough connection that catches the guidepin.
> 
> I like using ping pong tables to use the straight lines to keep you honest.


That makes more sense. That way two racers have a fairly equal chance in the race, but it still would partially depend on how many inside or outside curves were together, and whether or not guardrails were used.


----------



## martini171

thanks for all the info I put together random tracks that fit together and had very frequent stops with both lanes, will the cross tracks fix this problem. I was thinking that with the cross tracks each racer has some inside and outside turns so with any thing i rig up as long as I have the cross tracks it will work fine or will there still be a choppy response?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cross track have to be used in pairs or you'll power both lanes at the same time.

For running issues, check to make sure the track rails and the car pick up shoes are clean. A model RR track eraser/cleaner will brighten the rail tops up, and a pen eraser ( if you have one of those) will clean up the shoes. Remember, these lil motors need lubrication too. A small drop of oil at the friction points ( not inside the motor though) will keep them running better. There's lots of other tips here on HT. For track ideas and fixes, search the track forum, for car repair tips, search the tuning section.


----------



## MikeV

Hi group! Mike here, from NE Ohio. I've been into R/C cars for many years now, but have decided to get into the slot car game. I'm not so much into the HO scale (perhaps that should be "yet"), but more interested in the 1/24th wing and Indy cars, so I hope I can still hang out here. 
So, I will probably lurk and read for a while now. Looking forward to learning some good stuff!


----------



## JordanZ870

MikeV said:


> Hi group! Mike here, from NE Ohio. I've been into R/C cars for many years now, but have decided to get into the slot car game. I'm not so much into the HO scale (perhaps that should be "yet"), but more interested in the 1/24th wing and Indy cars, so I hope I can still hang out here.
> So, I will probably lurk and read for a while now. Looking forward to learning some good stuff!


Welcome, MikeV!

You bet you are welcome here!
Us ChatRats are not too picky.
Heck we even hang out with the diecast crowd and many of us run
more than one scale of slot car.:thumbsup:


----------



## the_buggyman

hello im new ive been into rc cars for a couple of years now an recently a co-worker gave me a slot car set its the HO scale. i dont know much bout them but im hoping you guys ca nhelp when i have questions.


----------



## alpink

buggyman, you came to the right place.
check around the threads in all the forums, page back through some of the ones not current too. there is a wealth of knowledge you can realize before even asking questions. but, please, ....
ask
questions are a good way to introduce yourself
welcome


----------



## Slot_Car_James

hello im new to slot cars just got a set of HO slot cars from my neighbor i dont know anything about them but this looks like the place to be if i have any questions.


----------



## alpink

welcome James. wade right in. read some stuff.
ask questions. take pics and show us what you got.
welcome to madness. 
you will be assimilated.


----------



## Hookedonhobby

*newbe*

Just gettin started, 1/64 slot cars are my passion, that's why I'm here


----------



## alpink

welcome hooked. look around and make yourself at home.


----------



## vansmack2

Welcome Hooked, James, and MikeV. I have been into the slots for about 43 years, mostly HO Aurora and TOMY AFX, but I am not one of the resident experts here. I am just one of the crowd who loves to run the cars. I do perform some light mods, but not intricate painting.

Enjoy, and ask questions when you can't figure something out.

Dave


----------



## Bubba 123

Hookedonhobby said:


> Just gettin started, 1/64 slot cars are my passion, that's why I'm here


hey Hooked :wave:

join us in "Chat"... either the "Watercooler"..OR in the "Slot Car" room..
nightly around 8-ish CDT :thumbsup:

welcome aboard :wave: 

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## Tjet-Racer

*Custom Avatar*

Well I tried to email admins but got no response so here I am. How can I use my own avatar instead of the ones you get to pick from. I don't see a place to upload it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Custom uploaded avatars are one of the perks of paying for a membership. Spending the $20.00 a year, or 50.00 lifetime (25 years) opens that feature plus a few more like expanding you private message capacity to 100 from 25. The 20.00 comes out to about .05 1/2 cents a day, which is cheap for the amount of knowledge, laughs and other info you get from this site. 

You being (based on name) a T jet type should fit in here.


----------



## Harun

Hi to all,

I am Harun Yamanlar from Istanbul, Turkey. For almot 30 years I am trying to make a living out of my hobbies specially model trains and slotcars. My company is (Proses) Elektronik of which you may heard with some novelty items, smart tools of my own designs for model railroaders and slot car enthusiasts.

Many of my designs are created from my or friend's needs on setting up layouts of these hobbies.

Regards,

Harun


----------



## alpink

welcome Harun.
how about posting a link to your site or an email to get in touch with you.
I see you have already become a life member, so I know you are serious and not playing silly games. welcome, make yourself at home. al


----------



## JordanZ870

Welcome, Harun!

We are always happy to see new slot guys join us!

I took the liberty of hunting down your Web shop for the guys.

http://proses.com/a1hobbyshop/index.php

All I can say is WOW! :thumbsup:

Do you have products for us ho/1:64 slot guys?


----------



## Harun

*New Member from Turkey*

Hi alpink,

Nice to receive a welcome just after joining. Thanks.

Let me tell about a little of myself.

As mentioned on my first post I may definitely say that I am a true hobby oriented person living with them. Since my childhood I always tried to create things. After university which were totally on different majors I began making business out of my hobbies which were electronic do-it-yourself kits at the beginning and later since 1999 slot cars and model trains.

Now my small company (I may say a workshop in fact) is producing tools, kits for for slotcars and model railroads out my designs. 

It's a pity that items we produce are not selling in my own country but worldwide as these hobbies almost do not exist in Turkey.

Below are a few of our productions for slot car range.



All items including track, buildings, light towers excluding lap counter are our products.

Note: It seems I can not post a link to pictures before 5 post according to forum rules. Fair enough...


----------



## Harun

Hi joez870,

Thanks, you did it for me while I was replying to alpink.

We don't have anything yet for 1:64 scale but we plan to. It won't be hard as we are familiar with 1:87 HO scale for trains.

We do everything in our workshop with laser or CNC machines. So, sometimes it's very quick (even a few days) from design to production.


----------



## Harun

I was going to post the video of our slot car test track with buildings and lighting kits but can not yet due to rules. 

But if you search for "proses test track" on youtube you can find it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just so you know Harun, HO slot cars are a bit trickier than trains as far as scale goes. They range from 1:76 up to 1:64 for the most part. I've seen some of your items on the bay, but haven't been able to buy much of anything lately. Welcome to Hobbytalk!


----------



## Harun

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just so you know Harun, HO slot cars are a bit trickier than trains as far as scale goes. They range from 1:76 up to 1:64 for the most part. I've seen some of your items on the bay, but haven't been able to buy much of anything lately. Welcome to Hobbytalk!


Thanks for welcome. 

Can you tell which one is more popular in US, 1:64 or 1:32 scale?
I know in Europe 1:32 is more popular.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That will totally depend on who you ask! :lol: On this forum HO seems to be the dominant force (nothing against the larger scales, just that HT is more HO orientated). Other slots boards attract more of the larger scale guys.


----------



## pat crosby

*tyco pro*

Hi guys, Thanks in advance for your help. I just found a old complete small slot car racing set, my question is on the trans. there are 2 outputs that say with a arrow (to track) there is also 3 connections to the track itself, 1 of these has a p for power and the other 2 are for the controllers. I tryed connecting the 2 wires from the trans. to the power on the track and that didnt work, im sure this is easy but it didnt work, anybody have any ideas. Thanks again. pat


----------



## alpink

welcome Pat. more info please. brand of track. what the terminal track looks like.


----------



## vansmack2

Pat if you have a volt meter you can check the output at the power supply and again at the track to verify the power supply and wiring work. Other than that please post more info like alpink said.


----------



## travis1960

I guess I'll type a little something here.

As you can see from my join date, I have been a Hobby Talk member for many years. I visited the diecast forums some through the years but never posted much, mostly a lurker. I have been mainly a diecast collector over the years. I usually hang out over at Joe's Diecast Shack.
Like most guys, I had slot car tracks as a kid (late '60s-early '70s). Well, my girlfriend has an seven year old grandson who I thought might like a slot car track for Christmas. So, I was walking through Hobby Lobby one day and saw the AW Drag Strip set. I bought it planning on giving it to him for Christmas. Then I got to looking around online at stuff and remembered Hobby Talk had a slot car forum....thus, that is how I got here.
Anyway, I think I will keep the drag strip set and build him a traditional track. I am thinking on a 36"X80" door so it can be stored when he isn't using it. I have gotten a lot of good ideas on how to build it from reading on these forums.

Anyway, you can look me up over at Joe's where I do a Weekend Picture Show thread that starts every Friday and is usually pretty popular, or you can find me on Facebook.

Speaking of the Weekend Picture Show thing, I may try that here and see how it goes. Over at Joe's it is of course pics. of diecast cars, here it would be pics. of slot cars. I like taking pics. of cars and looking at pics. of cars, we will see.

Alright, that's enough....see you down the track!

:dude:


----------



## murmillus

*ciao from italy*

ciao to all , i am marcello, from rome. 
looking for some information about an AFX 4 lanes track, i found this forum.
i hope to find slot friends.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome Marcello,

There are a few of us that have at least one slot car. Dig in and ask questions. Someone here will most likely have the answer you need.


Rob


----------



## Sergoids

*New member from Belgium*

Hi,

My name is Serge and am an avid die-cast collector.

I collect mostly 1/64 like Matchbox, Majorette, Corgi Juniors from the '60s, 
'70s and '80s. However I 'm not a consistent person so lots of other stuff like 1/43 models that I like, military and trucks are parked in my collection. 
I also like slot cars and have been able to obtain some Aurora and Matchbox slot car tracks in the last years. 

Cheers,
Serge


----------



## alpink

Serge, welcome to Hobby Talk. 
Look around and check out some of the threads.
always good to have someone new.
there are live chats every Saturday night about 9:00 pm Eastern time in the USA.
share some pictures of what you have with us.


----------



## wombat

*Help with HO Wiring*

Hi Guys
Wombat here in QLD on the beautiful Sunny Coast.
New to your forum, just setting up a 4 lane HO Plastic track can anyone give me any idea as to how to wire a separate transformer to each lane using the AFX Power track, as after reading a lot of your great info on this site there must be a simple way of doing this i also would like to run jumper wires so a simple way of doing this in laymans terms would be great.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

If you can find them there is a terminal track that allows seperate wal warts. I have seen them for about $12 each. Or is so inclined you could create your own terminal tracks, see post # 6 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368967

Rob


----------



## budshocars

I have heard lots about this forum and I finally decided to join. I am Bud of Bud's H.O. Cars, Inc. I going to the show in Aberdeen Maryland this Sunday - I hope you guys are able to attend. I also have my own show on October 14th in Fishkill New York. Information on these shows and other shows is listed on my web-site.

Glad to be part of this gang.


----------



## wheelszk

Welcome Bud, see you Sunday.


----------



## CRU1

New to the forum, looking forward to seeking a lot of info here.


----------



## vansmack2

budshocars said:


> I have heard lots about this forum and I finally decided to join. I am Bud of Bud's H.O. Cars, Inc. I going to the show in Aberdeen Maryland this Sunday - I hope you guys are able to attend. I also have my own show on October 14th in Fishkill New York. Information on these shows and other shows is listed on my web-site.
> 
> Glad to be part of this gang.


Welcome Bud. I wish I could go, but I am on the other coast.


----------



## alpink

welcome CRU1


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome all.


----------



## alpink

hey bud(Rob). good to see you have joined. please join us in the threads and maybe a live chat occasionally on Saturday Night around 9 Eastern.
I am sure everyone will be happy that you have joined and the Swap and Sell forum is a good place to introduce your website.
but, please, stop by some other threads and be a little social too. folks are much nicer to sellers who take some time to get to know the clientele. I for one have been customer at shows and online for a few years even if we didn't exactly hit it off too well at King Of Prussia quite some years back. looking forward to having you as a member here.
WELCOME


----------



## vansmack2

alpink said:


> hey bud(Rob). good to see you have joined. please join us in the threads and maybe a live chat occasionally on Saturday Night around 9 Eastern.
> I am sure everyone will be happy that you have joined and the Swap and Sell forum is a good place to introduce your website.
> but, please, stop by some other threads and be a little social too. folks are much nicer to sellers who take some time to get to know the clientele. I for one have been customer at shows and online for a few years even if we didn't exactly hit it off too well at King Of Prussia quite some years back. looking forward to having you as a member here.
> WELCOME


I have also been a web customer.


----------



## JordanZ870

Welcome, Guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1

Rob - Welcome to HobbyTalk :wave:

Many of your customers (myself included) are active in the forums!


----------



## budshocars

alpink said:


> hey bud(Rob). good to see you have joined. please join us in the threads and maybe a live chat occasionally on Saturday Night around 9 Eastern.
> I am sure everyone will be happy that you have joined and the Swap and Sell forum is a good place to introduce your website.
> but, please, stop by some other threads and be a little social too. folks are much nicer to sellers who take some time to get to know the clientele. I for one have been customer at shows and online for a few years even if we didn't exactly hit it off too well at King Of Prussia quite some years back. looking forward to having you as a member here.
> WELCOME


Thanks for the welcome. I will try hard to view and participate in these forums but give me a little time to learn the ins and outs of this board. Right now I find it a bit confusing but I will keep trying.


----------



## budshocars

Hey Dennis - Thanks - I will try - I need to learn how to navigate this forum and hopefully I will start to get more involved soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome Rob!! The forum surfing isn't bad. Getting into chat requires a rocket science degree.  If we see you in the chat water cooler someone will come out and give you the secret password!!  Okay, actually there's no password, but there's a semi hidden button to access the slot chat room. We'll get you in there! :wave:


----------



## Billywright1

*New and looking for TYCO US1*

Hello all! Looking for TYCO US1. If you can point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it!

-billy


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Check out the swap and sell forum.

Welcome to the sight.

Rob


----------



## caphawk

Hey guys! I'm new here, been hooked on this page for the past couple of days. My son is only 9 months old but i'm going to set up a slot car track cause i think it will keep his attention. I'm 30 and have been into hobbies all my life. I have a huge collection of models and r/c cars. When i was a kid i had slot cars, the A-team track and the one with the lamborginis. I still have my old tracks and cars, i just need to find them.

I just bought a cliff hanger kit on ebay with cars. Also bidding on a couple of cars. I think this will be enough to get us started. I'm hoping to have a board with track built up by the time he is 5. Does anyone know where i can find motors/brushes and tires? I'm needing to upgrade my old ones and i'd like to try my hand at building some cars from scratch. I'm fairly decent with styrene and an exacto. Anyways, thanks in advance to any help you can offer. I'm happy this is an active forum (people posting every day).


----------



## alpink

caphawk, check through all the threads, there are people doing exactly what you describe and giving picture tutorials. also, folks advertise in the swap and sell forum, so you can ask about items you want to buy there. 
welcome to Hobby Talk


----------



## caphawk

alpink said:


> caphawk, check through all the threads, there are people doing exactly what you describe and giving picture tutorials. also, folks advertise in the swap and sell forum, so you can ask about items you want to buy there.
> welcome to Hobby Talk


Thanks alpink. I have been looking though a lot of this forum already. There's a lot more i have not read still! I'm just excited to get started again, this time with my own son.


----------



## Races2U

*New to this forum*

Hello All-
My name is Warren, and I own and operate commercial slot car tracks in Austin, Texas. My tracks are plastic and digital, and are mostly modeled after real tracks. I always enjoyed analog racing, but digital adds a whole new aspect to racing.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the Site.


----------



## bdsharp

Hey everybody. I'm Brian, and I'm in the finishing stages of a routed HO dirt track running tjets with vintage-type coupe and sedan stock car bodies. I'll get some pictures up soon, meanwhile I'm having fun reading the customizing forum.


----------



## alpink

welcome bdsharp


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Glad to meet you- Brian*



bdsharp said:


> Hey everybody. I'm Brian, and I'm in the finishing stages of a routed HO dirt track running tjets with vintage-type coupe and sedan stock car bodies. I'll get some pictures up soon, meanwhile I'm having fun reading the customizing forum.


:wave:Hey Brian, welcome to the Forum  And that's Awesome, that you're building a Dirttrack with Vintage style Racers :thumbsup: coz thats exactly what I'm into... 'cept I don't have a routed track, just a 4 lane plastic track with outer lane borders for drifting. But I'll be looking fwd to seeing everything you post about your track and cars


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Brian's Modeling*



bdsharp said:


> Hey everybody. I'm Brian, and I'm in the finishing stages of a routed HO dirt track running tjets with vintage-type coupe and sedan stock car bodies. I'll get some pictures up soon, meanwhile I'm having fun reading the customizing forum.


Here's some of Brian's work....Flippin' Awesome- IMHO....








I posted this, because Brian might need a few more posts before he can post pix ?


----------



## bdsharp

Thanks. I just saw there's a minimum of 5 posts before pics.


----------



## DRslots

*Help me id these cars please*

I have a couple cars I need IDd.Sorry no pics. Ive been all over but cant find similar ones.I believe AFX or early Tyco. The front of each body has open fender type construction, almost like a TCR but doesnt swivel on the rivet.the pickup shoes are little square ones.Both made in sinapore. one body is a #5 orange ,yellow and red with 2 twin engines on top in front of rear wheels. The other is a red,white and blue #7, with what appears to be a rocket enine mounted on top at rear. Please help if you can. thanks. Good to be back here. BRUCE


----------



## Wattie1096

Hey all- My name is Wattie and I've been slot-car sober for 28 years... until I bought a box of AFX T-Jet cars at a garage sale last year; vintage stuff that was a a little used but in good shape. Four chassis, 12 bodies and a bunch of extras. I didn't care that I knew I had found a (small) treasure for $4; I was knew that what I had was cool as hell! I haven't raced since I was 15 but remembered that the T-Jet's were the hot zips back in the day. 

I've slowly been buying up stuff off of Ebay for the past year; I now have well over 200-feet of track and all sorts of goodies, you'll be seeing it all soon. I just set up a small track to get some cars running and to test everything out before I step up and build a full-on huge road course as well as a drag strip. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions, but I'm also sure I'll be able to help answer some questions as well, once it comes back to me; I used to build some of the hottest HO scale cars around these parts, both for "sanctioned" leagues and "run what ya brung." Hopefully the premise and rules of the spirt haven't changed too much over the years. I moved onto full-scale hot rods (read: real cars) but am now physically disabled so I'm hoping/think this hobby will keep the gearhead in me happy....

Anyways, I'm off to read the boards!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Welcome*

The end of another slot car remission...can I get a hallelujah?!


----------



## alpink

welcome, and what Bill said!


----------



## Wattie1096

Bill Hall said:


> The end of another slot car remission...can I get a hallelujah?!


Hee hee... It would be easier to hide the empty vodka bottles from the wife than hearing and dealing with "Honey? What are all of these $15-25 purchases from Ebay about?"  

Now I just need to find a decent T-Jet website, it's been awhile. I have a bunch of Tyco cars too (nothing too nice); I've already busted three pick-ups... I figure I'll get started with those before I screw up any of my AFX stuff... a few other interesting cars, as well... but you'll have to wait for the pics!


----------



## iPhone pirate

Good evening Gents! Out of Central Illinois!!


----------



## johnnyslots

*Hello friends*

The names Vincent and I've been a way from here for a while but now I'm back looking forward to chatting with all members from abroad and Canada will be posting so pics soon Thanks vince.


----------



## theheis

*hello everyone!*

I haven't owned a 1/64 car 30 years and now i am in a league racing against some good drivers. i have a set up question. how close to the track should the chassis sit.

thanks!


----------



## vansmack2

theheis said:


> I haven't owned a 1/64 car 30 years and now i am in a league racing against some good drivers. i have a set up question. how close to the track should the chassis sit.
> 
> thanks!


Wekcome,

Get them as close as you can get the chassis without it rubbing and/or slowing down. Some of it depends on what you are racing, and the rules of your track/club. Some clubs allow the chassis to rub the rails, and be grooved by the rails, as long as they are not artificially grooved. Many times the tire diameter is limited by the club to keep chassis to rail height within a certain range. get different diameter tires and experiment.


----------



## D_bucsko111

*New guy*

Hi All. I'm new to this forum. Having fun reading about the customizing forum and what-nots.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome D_bucsko111
Nice to have you with us.

Rob


----------



## halldavid328888

This is David from Ashland. Great community guys. Keep rocking like this always


----------



## halldavid328888

Hi Wattie,

What exactly do you mean by you were slotty car before? 

What do you do these days? 

Cheers,
David


----------



## HarVWallbanger

Hello All!
My name is Barney or barn or 'Wallbanger or just 'Banger

Just found this site so I'll be checking it out.

From El Rancho En Debto .....So. Cal. 

Cheers!


----------



## vansmack2

HarVWallbanger said:


> Hello All!
> My name is Barney or barn or 'Wallbanger or just 'Banger
> 
> Just found this site so I'll be checking it out.
> 
> From El Rancho En Debto .....So. Cal.
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome. Have a good look around.


----------



## DonSchenck

Hey gang, I just signed up after browsing for (don't tell my wife) about four hours yesterday.

I'm part of an H.O. (T-Jets) group on Facebook, but this place is MUCH more informative and active.

I was really into H.O.s until I turned 16 (in 1975); At that point -- someone smack me -- I GAVE AWAY over 200 cars and over 500 feet of track.

*SMACK!*

From age 18 to 21, I raced again and managed to get some decent cars. Then, we had children and bills and home schooling and LEGOS and gardens and ...

Five years ago my grandson was born, and I purchased a Model Motoring Mustang to give him. It's still in the bubble pack, waiting for me to build a table and set up my new Super International Race Set (the four lane AFX set). That should happen this winter.

I have a huge H.O. junkyard and about 40 good cars/trucks/dragsters/and a motorcycle now.

I'm partial to T-Jets. And Catherine Zeta-Jones.

One nice thing (boy can I ramble!) about this age is that I can now afford the tools and such to do a nice job of customizing ... although the first thing I need is one of those giant lighted magnifying glasses that you mount on the side of your work bench -- I know gunsmiths use them.

I probably won't be too active until, say, February ... but I'll be watching and making the occasional comment.

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## DonSchenck

Oh; and we have a Horrible Freight nearby!


----------



## DonSchenck

AND, I purchased the Lifetime Membership. Yup ... I'm "ALL IN"!


----------



## alpink

Don welcome back


----------



## slotking

welcome back

where r u located? could be some other t-jets folks close by


----------



## vansmack2

DonSchenck said:


> Hey gang, I just signed up after browsing for (don't tell my wife) about four hours yesterday.
> 
> I'm part of an H.O. (T-Jets) group on Facebook, but this place is MUCH more informative and active.
> 
> I was really into H.O.s until I turned 16 (in 1975); At that point -- someone smack me -- I GAVE AWAY over 200 cars and over 500 feet of track.
> 
> *SMACK!*
> 
> From age 18 to 21, I raced again and managed to get some decent cars. Then, we had children and bills and home schooling and LEGOS and gardens and ...
> 
> Five years ago my grandson was born, and I purchased a Model Motoring Mustang to give him. It's still in the bubble pack, waiting for me to build a table and set up my new Super International Race Set (the four lane AFX set). That should happen this winter.
> 
> I have a huge H.O. junkyard and about 40 good cars/trucks/dragsters/and a motorcycle now.
> 
> I'm partial to T-Jets. And Catherine Zeta-Jones.
> 
> One nice thing (boy can I ramble!) about this age is that I can now afford the tools and such to do a nice job of customizing ... although the first thing I need is one of those giant lighted magnifying glasses that you mount on the side of your work bench -- I know gunsmiths use them.
> 
> I probably won't be too active until, say, February ... but I'll be watching and making the occasional comment.
> 
> Great site. Thanks.


I guess you are about the same age as me. I got into the HOs with the T-jets and Magnatraction cars, but gravity to the G-Plus then the TOMY Super Gs and Turbos.

I never had near that many cars back then, but I probably have about 150 now (I need to count them). I did give all my old T-Jets and Magnatractions to my younger brother, and he did not take care of them so I have no idea what happened to them. I miss my orange Cheetah.

Welcome and enjoy your look around.


----------



## DonSchenck

slotking said:


> welcome back
> 
> where r u located? could be some other t-jets folks close by


York, Pennsylvania.


----------



## DonSchenck

vansmack2 said:


> I miss my orange Cheetah.
> 
> Welcome and enjoy your look around.


I JUST picked up an Orange Cheetah a few weeks ago from eBay.

After seeing the Cheetah Roadster that Bill Hall built, I think I'm gonna pick up a few Cheetah bodies and try my hand.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Credit where credit is due*



DonSchenck said:


> I JUST picked up an Orange Cheetah a few weeks ago from eBay.
> 
> After seeing the Cheetah Roadster that Bill Hall built, I think I'm gonna pick up a few Cheetah bodies and try my hand.


Correction! 

While I did build the chassis for that model;

That one of a kind blue metallic Cheetah roadster was designed and built by none uther than Nuther Dave @ Land HO. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Welcome Don... Glad you liked the Cheetah. Bill is too modest about the chassis. It's at the very least 1/2 responsible for the success of the build. Just thought I'd chime in to that extent and also to add that as you search for a likely Cheetah to revamp... Don't be afraid to choose a real beater. With some time and a bit of 5 minute epoxy you can fix-up just about anything. Time is always on *your* side with any build. Here's what I started with after puddling in some epoxy for the rear deck. Even the sorriest look'n alley cat can be rehabilitated. When you get to it... Start a build thread in the customs forum ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck

Thanks for the tips and encouragement.

Yeah, after looking around at what's been done, I'm really glad I hung on to all the old beaters I have. I'm starting to think I can use a lot of them for some really cool customs.

For example, I have an A/FX Chevelle that is missing the roof behind the B pillar and the rear deck. Can you say "El Camino"??

Again, thanks, and All The Best,

-- Don


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Welcome Don ! I'm a neighbor of yours, albeit about 65 miles to your north  And I'm also around your age too... Maybe sometime we can meet up ? Actually, I travel to York quite often, and will be at the Fairgrounds tomorrow for a Post Card Show with my GF. And I'll again be back at the Fairgrounds on the 25th of this month, for the BIG Toy show there


----------



## DonSchenck

Toy show?

I didn't know anything about it. Ooohhhh ... and my dear bride will be out of town that week. Time to raid the savings account...


----------



## DonSchenck

[/QUOTE]


The back of this Cheetah, where you built it up using some sort of clear stuff.

Is that epoxy? Clear "goop"? What is it?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Epoxy... I never even heard of clear Goop?


DonSchenck said:


> The back of this Cheetah, where you built it up using some sort of clear stuff.
> 
> Is that epoxy? Clear "goop"? What is it?





tjd241 said:


> Don't be afraid to choose a real beater. With some time and a bit of 5 minute epoxy you can fix-up just about anything. Time is always on *your* side with any build. *Here's what I started with after puddling in some epoxy for the rear deck.*


----------



## DonSchenck

I need to work on my read comprehension. It's part of my ADHD prob THERE'S A DEER!


----------



## slotking

i know that area used to have a good number of inline guys,
not sure about t-jets


----------



## Bill Hall

Don,

I borrowed an idea from a talented guy named Mike Vitale and modified it to my own twisted needs. Bulk liquid repair plastic was born. Liquid Repair Plastic is a mouthful to say and a pain in the arse to type. The initials LPR sounded dumb too. The name "Goop" was merely a descriptor for lack of a better term at the time...and it stuck. (Ha ha) 

It's not an actual product. It's just a process. Laborious, flammable, and toxic, with a tedious rule-set, and a vertical learning curve; and those are it's good points.  

Unless your specifically trying to color match or restore vintage plastic; making goop is cost and time prohibitive. 

CA (super-glue), two part epoxies or liquid plastic welders like Testors 3502 are the accepted bonding agents for models that will be assembled and painted in the conventional manner. 

Everyone has their own preferences based on individual likes and dislikes; as well as their success rate. For a really perverted case and point, do a search and take a gander at all the different "painting" rituals guys go through to reach the same end goal. The incantations would shame a voodoo priestess. 

Check out "MEV Originals" for the 411 on Mike V. It'll blow yer mind.


----------



## crazydriver0324

*New to the site*

Hello all.......
Just found this site today. Been a pin head since I was a kid. Still have all my cars ( T jets and AFX ) I did trade all the push pin track for Tomy stuff. Also I have amassed a super collection of 1/32 and 1/24 scale. I live in Northeast Ohio amd am looking for a used Max trak. looking for a six lane. Maybe someone knows someone who has one. Have a ton of track ( over 600 pcs) and cars ( 100+):freak:. Anybody want to trade?


----------



## Harold Sage

Welcome crazydriver0324
I'm just getting back into slot cars after a very long break. lol


----------



## alpink

crazy, wander to the Swap N Sell forum and put your request there. might get an answer real quick there.
and
welcome


----------



## bill from nh

Hi, I'm a new member here, but I've been racing slot cars since 1962. Most of my racing has been 1/24 scale done at commercial tracks. However, all the commercial tracks that were once in this area have closed, so I'm looking to hitch up with a local club.:thumbsup:


----------



## hifisapi

hi, new member here. Ive been collecting for about 25 years but had cars earlier when I was just a kid. Im mostly into HO and have a liking for tyco s tycopro and tyco as well as afx and aurora. Only have a few tomys. I would like to talk and share photos of ho slotcars.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the group,

Great bunch of people hear on the forums, Lots O Information to be found in the threads. 

We chat about every night in the slot car room. Stop by and say hello!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1

Rob


----------



## garyj53

*New Member*

Hey People, I just found this site today and thought I'd jump in and see what I can learn.
I had what I believe was a Revell( ? ) 1/24th scale slot set when I was young,over 40 years ago and am considering some kind of set-up in my spare room in the basement.
I'm a Disabled Vet., SINGLE and have all the time in the world to play, hehe.
I guess I'm new to what's avaliable these days but am considering at least a 1/32 scale set or two. Depends on how big I want to go I guess...
I'm new to the site, don't know my way around but hope to find some forums and learn some things to look for or not to do!
I live near Elkhorn, WI.( south east WI. ) and would like to find a commercial place to go and see what people are in to and if there are any Hobby Shops within a fair driving distance, maybe Milwaukee.
I read that there's a Slot Car show in Indiana on March 17th of 03. I found a copy of the advertisement on this site and might consider going when the time comes.
Hope to meet up with someone near my vicinity and get a scoop on the Slot Car Market!
If anyone emails me, I believe my email is avaliable, please put HOBBY TALK in the subject area.
[email protected]


Enjoy
Gary Johnson


----------



## alpink

Gary, have a good look at the forums and threads. some of the older threads have great info as well as the current ones. there is a thread dedicated to 1/32. check it out.
welcome to Hobby Talk


----------



## Carvalho

Hellooooooo from Brazil
Just found this incredible site today.
I'm just getting back into slot cars world and I have some 1:32 cars.

Tks

Carvalho


----------



## Super Coupe

Welcome Aboard!!! 
>Tom<


----------



## torredcuda

bill from nh said:


> Hi, I'm a new member here, but I've been racing slot cars since 1962. Most of my racing has been 1/24 scale done at commercial tracks. However, all the commercial tracks that were once in this area have closed, so I'm looking to hitch up with a local club.:thumbsup:


I haven`t been able to find much for clubs in this area but welcome to the site!


----------



## Malic

Hi All


----------



## Super Coupe

HOWDY!!!
>Tom<


----------



## davet42

:wave:


----------



## jsagg

*New Member.*

HI 

I am a new member and want to thank you all for letting be a part of this community.


----------



## alpink

welcome, check around some of the threads in different forums. join the live chat most any night around 9 pm eastern


----------



## krate-mayhem

*New here*

Hi all I am into bikes and kool stuff I will post pictures when I can.

iverson by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

slot cars by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## LBoomr

Hello to all my fellow Illiana racers. Had a great time at Al's on Saturday. Please let me know what your user names are.


----------



## 65 COMET

:wave:4 of 5 posts


----------



## TheNewbie

HI, thanks for allowing me on the site to post. I've been ghosting on slot car forums for months researching what will be my first routed track and my beginning foray into slot cars. Look for some (hopefully) interesting posts from me soon.


----------



## alpink

hey newbie, welcome. what is the scale of your choice?


----------



## Harold Sage

To all the new People, welcome to HobbyTalk Slotcar section. You will find out this is an awesome site. Lot's of great people with loads of information and advise. You can surf through all the thread topic's or you can go into the chat section and go into the slotcar room and chat with a few of the guys that are usually hanging out in the room(usually in the evening). Again Welcome aboard.


----------



## fourbagger

HO. Aurora, Tyco, Lifelike


----------



## Harold Sage

Welcome to HobbyTalk fourbagger
So HO. Aurora, Tyco, Lifelike is what your interested in, Well you've come to the right place. There are alot of people on this site that mess around with those to. Everthing from playing with, Racing, Modifying and creating master piece's with resin casting.


----------



## Satazius2012

Good Job!


----------



## dabeon

Hello all.

I'm from Spain, from a little village called "Azuqueca", near Madrid.

I've been playing with slot cars since I was 5 years old. Now I have a "permanent" circuit in one room.

Regards


----------



## alpink

dabeon, welcome. hope you like this site.


----------



## chappy2

*new to the site*

Hello, I am new to the site. I have been involved in slot cars for 10 years and race ho scale all types of chassis's. My reason for to post is to find other racers in Marquette MI who are interested in racing.

regards
chappy2


----------



## sidejobjon

Is this the same chappy thats the tool & Die maker? Either way welcome
thank a look around
SJJ


----------



## chappy2

Hi Jon, 
Yes, it is the same chappy. I was just trying to find some local racers. Did you get my last email? I made two aluminum chassis's with brass side weights like one you traded for, I'll send a pic.

Chappy


----------



## Bill Hall

chappy2 said:


> Hi Jon,
> Yes, it is the same chappy. I was just trying to find some local racers. Did you get my last email? I made two aluminum chassis's with brass side weights like one you traded for, I'll send a pic.
> 
> Chappy


Hey! I wanna see!

We're a visual bunch here. Please share and post pictures. Welcome!


----------



## chappy2

Bill,

Thanks For the welcome, I will get a pic on later tonight. 

Chappy


----------



## Road Rat

*Thanks for the invitation !*

Hello to all, yes I am new to HobbyTalk and hope to be around for a some time.
I would like to say a special thanks to Randy of HillTop Raceway for the invitation to join the group. I look forward to sharing information on track building and other interest of ho scale slot racing.
I've been hooked on slot car racing for over 50 years and I'm about to start working on my 1st Ho scale wood routed track. I'm sure I will need advice along the way.
:wave:


----------



## alpink

welcome RAT. you came to the right place for sure!


----------



## dorisb

*Slot cars*

Hello, 
I took my grandson to the slot raceway in Ct. this past weekend. He's 6 and we had a blast racing the slot cars. I bought him a slot car for his birthday along with promises to take him to the track to race it. I would like to keep my promises to him but there is only two places that I am aware of where he can take his car to race. Does any one know of raceways locally. I also should let you know 
i know absolutely nothing about slot racing but am willing to learn. I want to have some kind of interest or hobby to share with my grandson. 
Thank you and I am looking forward to learning more about this sport.


----------



## beast1624

Dorisb
Welcome! Do you know what scale of car you bought...is it small like a Hot Wheels or is it the size of a model car?


----------



## alpink

Hi Doris B, welcome to Hobby Talk. you have landed at the right place. you might inquire at the stores where you have been as to when they have a good crowd of racers practicing and you could take grandson for some fun laps and both of you will make new friends and learn all about your car. folks here will be chiming in from time to time with suggestions too. relax, we are all about the fun of the hobby. we have some real serious guys, but don't worry, they won't bother you. LOL thanx for checking out THIS site. al


----------



## chappy2

Bill Hall

Bill here is a pic of the chassis you asked about seeing, I hope the pic works.

Chappy2


----------



## dasarch

Hello. I just officially joined the site - have been a watcher for a little while. I race G - Jets, fray and skinny tire fray type cars. I have a 48' MaxTrax in my basement with an assortment of ,ostly Tomy / AFX and Mega G's.:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Thank You*



chappy2 said:


> Bill Hall
> 
> Bill here is a pic of the chassis you asked about seeing, I hope the pic works.
> 
> Chappy2


Oh boy oh boy, thats very cool. Please tell us all about it with lots of pix. I'd like to see the over and under, inside and out. I KNOW many others will too!


----------



## chappy2

Bill Hall

Here is the only other photo I have on my phone, I will get you a pic of the bottom tonight. It is milled out of Aluminum with brass added. the pickup shoe, motor, and gear are all Tyco pro parts. The rear axle and is a hollow Patriot axle with Patriot stock hubs and tires. The front hubs are independent made of aluminum that I turned on the lathe with o-ring tires I made 5 brass and 2 aluminum of this design so far. The aluminum version runs really nice and holds the track well. I have about 20 hours per car between machining, building, and track testing. Thank you for your interest.

Chappy2


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

These are very nice looking chassis. Keep up the good work.


Rob


----------



## KYHOTracker41

*Hidee There!*

Just a line to say "Hidee" to all! I was into HO Slot Car Racing big time as a kid and am now retired. I have a lot of spare time on my hands now, so I'm going to take the HO Hobby back up. Looks like there's a lot I need to relearn and catch up on. I'm also starting the planning of a new BACKWOODS BOY HO RACING layout, so be patient and gentle with me as I get back into the hobby!


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome back, and enjoy!


----------



## alpink

kin tuky tracker, welcome back. in a few days it'll feel like ya never left. if ya have any, post pics of what ya got!


----------



## Slotblog

Just thought I would drop in and say hello to everyone here at Hobbytalk.

My name is Greg Wells and I reside in Norcross, GA, USA. I own and run a web forum called Slotblog.net, which covers all varieties of slot cars, any scale, any genre, any era. My handle at Slotblog is Cheater and if you want to know why, just ask!

Since keeping the inmates from getting too restless at Slotblog takes most of my time, I won't promise that I will be an active poster here at HobbyTalk, but will certainly be checking in on a regular basis.


----------



## ruralradio

"...._there's that darn cheater Wells again!......_ :tongue:


----------



## Dslot

Welcome to HT, Greg. 



.

--D


----------



## Goforce5

*Hi everyone!*

I am very new to slot cars. I own an old NASCAR slot car set that a mess around with occasionally, but I would like to get into the bigger stuff. I go to school in Pensacola, FL so if anyone knows somewhere to go around here I would much appreciate if you could shoot me an Email. Thanks!


----------



## sportster1968

*Howdy*

Hi all in the hobby world...I came across this site looking up research on the 1990 Galoob micro machine slot car set "corkscrew challange". I bought 6 cars still in their package about 6 years ago on ebay and found the track and two cars at a thrift store. When i got the box "near Mint" condition to the house(because of what i paid for it i didnt do anything but open it up and take a peek)...i noticed that all of the pieces as well as the cars were inside....I lost it, Could not imagine that the whole set was there...down to the last decal...Anyway....as the inner child comes out in me like it always does when i get a new toy, i had to see it run....It took about 30 minutes to set this thing up after carefully cleaning the track lanes to make sure the connections were good... it ran right out of the box...I was amazed!! ive got other slot car tracks both 64th and 32nd scale tracks by tyco and ardin but this by far is my prized posession as far as slot car tracks...anyways howdy all look foward to geeking with you all about the wonderful world of toys!!!!


----------



## spiked

*Just saying Hi.*

Hello guys & gals.This is my first post. I'm right in the middle of building my first wood slot car track.It's a great time killer for the winter.:wave:
Take care.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome new Folks,

Glad to have you.


Rob


----------



## moljourn

Hi everyone! I just finished putting together a monster 50' AFX track/table yesterday. I loved slot cars as a kid, but my family didn't have much, so I was thrilled to get this together for my two young men (and myself of course). I'd like to get a couple of inexpensive cars for the guys to learn with, since I've noticed the AFX guys I'm running are upwards of $30! And I'd like to add a couple of inexpensive Parma 45 ohm contollers. Where do I start?


----------



## beast1624

moljourn said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished putting together a monster 50' AFX track/table yesterday. I loved slot cars as a kid, but my family didn't have much, so I was thrilled to get this together for my two young men (and myself of course). I'd like to get a couple of inexpensive cars for the guys to learn with, since I've noticed the AFX guys I'm running are upwards of $30! And I'd like to add a couple of inexpensive Parma 45 ohm contollers. Where do I start?


Currently the best prices and selection I've seen for cars is at Bud's HO
http://stores.budshocars.com/StoreFront.bok

or Lucky Bobs
http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/

The best prices for Parmas I have found is HobbyLinc:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?str_s=parma&ss=1

Welcome!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome folks!! You will find this site to be.... most interesting, with many benefits.

Stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## super8man

*New here, first time post*

Not new to slots though...been loving the hobby since 1974 when I got my first AFX set - the drag race one with the Rolls and the Model T. Waiting on my first continuous rail track to be shipped (stepping up to the big leagues). But I still collect the old lock and joiner track too.

Cheers,
Mike

PS - I was into 1/32 for many years but I have come to face the reality that I really like the little cars and my small house prevents a larger layout even though I did shoe horn one in back then.


----------



## moljourn

Thank you!


----------



## pattersonmartin89

*New here*

New here from CA!


----------



## alpink

welcome to the best site you will find for your hobby interests.
browse around. even look back a few pages in various forums for threads that you will find interesting.
get your pictures ready to post. everyone loves pictures.


----------



## sizzlerjoe

*reletively new here*

I'm Joe live in bay city MI. been collecting ho slots since 1985'. been customizing since 1990. Have customized 70's hotwheel sizzlers cars also.
Into stand up 70' and 80's arcade games. vintage nasa videos.
Look forward to sharing things Ive done and seeing what others out there have achieved also.


----------



## alpink

welcome joe. already saw at least one of your creations. nice work man. I like how you shortened the chassis. post up some more pics when you can.


----------



## MEANSTREETWV

Hello guys, i would like to start off with a question, i recently bought a collection of aurora and afx and found a armature with green wire and purple ends, just wondering if anyone has any info on this item....thanks


----------



## alpink

there was one in what was supposed to be a sealed package on eBay last week.
depending on who you talk to they are rare or fake.
I haven't seen one other than on eBay, so I don't know.
surely someone can put this to rest?


----------



## Bill Hall

*Was I ever that young?*



MEANSTREETWV said:


> Hello guys, i would like to start off with a question, i recently bought a collection of aurora and afx and found a armature with green wire and purple ends, just wondering if anyone has any info on this item....thanks


Had one myself, when Pterodactyls ruled the skies. Came in an early Tuff-Ones Willys. Should be a low ohm unit. Tip color is not very common. No extra coin. Seldom mentioned or seen. Just one of those freak things I happen to know...cuz I'm ancient. 

Welcome to HT:wave:


----------



## MEANSTREETWV

Thanks for the info, i will try and find on ebay....thanks


----------



## MEANSTREETWV

I'm ancient to, messed with these for 35 years, first one i have seen!


----------



## Bill Hall

Good luck....I've seen four or five...in my life. Two back in the day. One in hand that was fubar and went into my magnum core pile long since sent to Srigs for repurposing. I remember seeing one on paybay on a complete car auction and noted the tip color in the "body off of chassis shot" that good sellers provide. The last was a single cut away from the card still in the blister, also on pay bay.


----------



## Fox Family Racing

*New to Slot Cars*

Hello everyone,

Where to begin! My first experience with slot cars was an old AFX track my uncle had. He was 18 then and i was about 8 or so. I wasn't allowed to play with it, but i always wanted to. I didn't get into racing much at all after that until 2010. My wifes boss sponcered a Soap Box Derby for my son and my daughter bought one of her own. My son won his local race that year and we went to the World Championships in Akron. (Lost in the first round) It was then that i started to think about that track my uncle had years ago. In 2011 my son didn't qualify for the World Championships, But his sister did. We prepared for our run at one and done. She had other plans that year. She was on fire! 2011 was to be her year, she placed first in the world in her division. Well needless to say the racing bug had his teethburied in me at this point. I bought my first track this year a four lane AFX international track so the whole family could play. Now i'm looking at different cars everyday and starting my next hobby.

Mike


----------



## beast1624

Welcome, Fox! Lots to see and learn here, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## alpink

Mike Fox, welcome, you have been assimilated.
browse around, there are many wonders here abouts.


----------



## QuadD

*New*

Hi Guys 
I am new to this site and new to HO Scale slot cars
I chose HO Scale because of size I am ordering my first set
in about 2 weeks I joied here hoping to read and learn alot
thanks
Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

Welcome QuadD. Take a look around and enjoy the sights. If ya have questions there's a whole bunch of guys here to help ya out. :wave:
>Tom<


----------



## QuadD

Thank you very much very new to HO and would like to find some Ho Scale track plans to get some Ideas
thanks
Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

Check the track building section. There's alot of great looking tracks in there. Keep us posted on what you come up with. 
>Tom<


----------



## rbrunne1

QuadD said:


> Thank you very much very new to HO and would like to find some Ho Scale track plans to get some Ideas
> thanks
> Dave


As mentioned check the Track Building forum. In addition check: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ Go to "Layouts" on the left side.


----------



## nathanweyer

*Hello*

Hi. I'm Nathan from CA!


----------



## shaarky57

hi all....i'm new from missouri


----------



## HadaSlot

Morning Shaarky,
There are a few of us Missouri boys on here. Sit back and enjoy the pages. Search the archives or just follow along. It's all good. David


----------



## fordcowboy

Hi shaarky check the custom pages out. Lendell welcome my friend.


----------



## SnowmanPA

*New Guy in PA*

Howdy!

I found this site when I googled "Tyco Pro 2nd Generation".

I have an old Aurora Model Motoring set with a mixed-bag of old cars and parts that we found when cleaning out Grandma's attic a couple years back. Now my kids (ages 6 and 8) are interested so we got the track running but we need to invest in some cars and parts. I am interested in hearing some opinions on how best to proceed from where I am now, based on my preferences and the items we already have. 

This is what we have at this time:

•	We've got one running T-jet with a half-dozen or so bodies and a couple of derelict T-jet chassis and various parts.
•	We’ve got one poorly running TycoPro 2nd generation (it needs wipers and tires) with a half-dozen or so bodies and another almost complete chassis that also needs wipers and tires.
•	We’ve got three Tomy Turbos that I bought to get us up and running along with about a dozen A/FX bodies.

We like the T-jet bodies for their realism and the fact that they swerve and fishtail like a real car.

We dislike the fact that the Tyco’s have small wires running from their “wipers” to the motor.

While the Turbos are super fast, we dislike the super-strong grip of the traction magnets and the fact that they grip the track so well that they really don’t offer much “driving” experience, i.e.—the ability to swerve and fishtail like the T-jets.

Based on this information and the research that I’ve done so far, I ordered a new Auto World chassis—a T-jet and a T-jet Pit Kit to tune up the cars I have. I was looking at ordering an Auto World x-traction chassis, but then it occurred to me that I might be able to remove the traction magnet from the Tomy Turbo, in which case I wouldn’t need any new chassis.

So, that is question #1: Can I remove the traction magnet from a Tomy Turbo? 

The next thing that I am wondering about is the old “Steering Wheel” type of controllers that came with the Model Motoring set. They function more like an “on-off” switch than a linear-type of power controller. There is a very small range that takes the car from a standstill to a rocket. I have read about Parma controllers and I am looking at getting a couple of the 60-ohm economy models. 

That brings me to question #2: Does anybody know what the “impedance” is on the old “Steering Wheel” controller?

Thanks for your time, I'm looking forward to learning a lot more!

Ted (SnowmanPA)


----------



## alpink

hi Ted, go with a Parma 90 OHM.
welcome to the best site on the net.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome aboard Ted!!! There's always more room for another Steelers fan!!!!

You can remove the traction magnet for a Turbo by lifting the motor and sliding it out the side of the chassis.
I happen to really like the Turbos if you wanna do any tradin.


----------



## Super Coupe

Check the Swap and Sell Forum. There's always cars and things there for sale and at pretty good prices too. Welcome aboard!!! 
>Tom<


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Thanks for the warm welcome!*

Hey Guys, 

Al: Thanks for the quick replies and fast advice! I found a great deal on Parma controllers and already placed my order with Hobbylinc.com. In fact, they were listed in a previous post so it looked good to me.

NTx: I spent about 4 years in TX, at Fort Hood, back in the mid-90's. Then I flew out of Denton and Dallas Love for a short time in 2003. God bless Texas!

Super: Thanks for the head's up on the Swap and Sell forum...I'll be checking that out next!

Ted


----------



## QuadD

I Have a Question dont know if I am posting in the right spot
do any ho scale slot car folks here know of any ho sites that I can check out and read and learn more about HO scale slot cars
please let me know
thanks
Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

Other than here, here is a little history lesson....

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/History.html

>Tom<


----------



## super8man

First time poster, long time lurker...well, time to say hi. My name is Mike and I have been addicted to slot cars since 1974. Been getting into tjets lately though I still like any type of slot car. HO wins for me since 48 cars easily fit in a Hot Wheels case. Here's my current racetrack:

Cheers,
Mike

PS - I will post a picture of my layout once I get to 5 posts!


----------



## alpink

8man, welcome. buy more carrying cases!
you have been assimilated.
LOL


----------



## super8man

Made it to five posts, so here goes:

My track


----------



## alpink

wow 8man, that is smooth. who made it? I really like the tight twisty infield.


----------



## QuadD

*New To HO Slot Cars*

Hello Folks 
I am very new here and new to HO Slot cars
I am buying the Super International Raceway set by afx
I want to say thanks to slot king for sending me some info
I am new and would like to chat with some HO Slot Car guys
if there are some here
I have a question 
How does one fasten down the HO track to my 4x8 table
I just dont know
thanks
Dave


----------



## CRAZYFX

*Another newby*

Hello guys another newby on the scene ....thought i would pop in and say hello....crazyfx.....


----------



## alpink

curiouser poolboy, fancy meeting YOU here!


----------



## super8man

http://eliteslotcars.com/ is who made my track. I plan to add a 4x14 3 lane track in the summer.


----------



## MrBlueOval

*Newbie & Oldie Too*

Hi all, :wave: I'm a newbie here but an oldie in slotcar racing though I will admit it's been 40 years since I traded all of my Aurora track, cars,trucks, accessories, etc. basically the whole kit-n-kaboodle for a SCHWEEEET pair of 1:1 slightly used N-50 x 15 Goodyear Rally GT's wrapped around a pair of 15"x10" super deepdish Cragar S/S mags for my hot rodded '66 Chevelle when I was about 17. I loved having those wheels and tires on the back of my car but now 40 years later I wish I kept all of my HO stuff and I had it all too. Just about everything that was available from Aurora from the early '60's to 1973 I had it. All the specialty tracks, lap counter, etc. I had a huge setup I kick myself everytime I think about what I had and traded but I guess it was a good trade at the time or I wouldn't have done it. . Anyway, I'm just now getting back into it and have nothing to speak of yet so I'm starting from scratch all over again. I'm looking for an Aurora Sterling Moss set to start off with, preferable the 4-lane setup. I almost had one but the lady that had it couldn't wait for my payment so she threw it on ebay and it sold almost instantly . Now I gotta start all over. I wanna run 4 lanes of track and then add a bunch of specialty track with turnoffs for a long pit area, a couple bridges, cobblestone, squeeze track, lap counter, etc. 
Oh, and I'm adding in my old Bachman HO train set to the mix too I figue I'll have the train going around the border of the tables and maybe intersecting with the slot track in a couple places too, I'm not sure of that yet but the train track will definitely be there somewhere. I'm going to use two 4'x8' sheets of 3/4" plywood in an "L" shaped setup bolted on 4 banquet table leg pairs and a triangle piece where the 2 sheets of plywood connect to give me plenty of room for the curve in the layout. I've got one table together so far with the legs on it, I just need to get another board and one more set of legsI know I want to have a 10 foot long 4-lane straightaway with a 2-1/2 foot long pit area, then some twists and curves and overpasses too around the rest of the boards , maybe a couple turnouts making a shortcut across the field behind the pits with plenty of race buildings and grandstands. So I'm starting to remember all the different tracks and cars that were available like the Model Motoring Thunderjet 500 cars and track that I had but then there was the Aurora AFX that came later and Tyco Pro that I remember too but I know there's other brands too, Anyway. I'm staying with the Aurora Model Motoring track for mine but I know the other cars should all run on my M.M.track. So any help in wiring info or anything else anyone has about track and cars, etc., I would welcome the help. If you've got a set or some track for sale, hit me up, I'll need it all eventually. I'm rambling so I'll just end here, thanks for letting me join. Kenny.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome Mr. Blue!! Cool!!! Another slot/train guy!!! My table is about a third of what it was a few years ago, and is seriously lacking any cool factor. If you go to the track building threads, and click on the "Search this forum" button and enter Stump City, my old track thread should be on the first page of results. My table was similar to yours size wise, with a hand made 4 lane 2 RR Xing. There's plenty of tips as far as scenery in there, along with a few "Why didn't I think of this before I got this far into it" problems that you might learn from. Better to learn from other's boo boos!!!


----------



## bad440cuda

hello fellow racers and collectors,new to the site, im insearch of a maxtrax style track 6 lane if anyone knows of some in the pa and surrounding states, seen one on line yesterday but looking to see whats out there doesnt have to be a maxtrax just a nice smoothe routed track with power supply for a reasonable price would like timing system but would buy that later if it didnt have one, great to be a member, heading to search the site now just wanted to say hello


----------



## Super Coupe

Check out the Swap and Sell section.
>Tom<


----------



## Larz

*New to hobby and new to this websight*

Hi my name is Larz . Iam new to this web sight and new to slot car racing so far it has been a lot of fun


----------



## Feldman

Hello my name is Steve, I am new to this addiction, I mean hobby.


----------



## beast1624

Welcome Larz and Steve. Plenty of stuff here to feed the addiciton!


----------



## quadsauto

*tyco slot motorcyle tires*

my 8 year old son ebayed two tyco motorcyles for his birthday and one came without tires . Any ideas ?


----------



## Sonny 1964

*newbie*

Hello HO family . I'm new to the SLot car racing . I have a child who I'm just starting to introduce HO slot cars to. 
Were in the PEoria area and would like to make some new friends that are into the same kinda slots as us.
We need some tires for our vintage slot cars ( camaro , t bird )
narrow wheel like dummy size .
Hope to race some of you one day 

Sonny


----------



## randallw

*-*

I'm new here...well I signed up a week n' a half or two weeks ago...that's still new, right?

My slot stuff is practically all Aurora AFX or Tomy AFX except for a few small Lifelike sets ( still boxed up ) in scraggly boxes I bought for $20 each at a Grocery Outlet ( whoever was in charge of pricing them didn't know the value ).


----------



## joegri

hey now i see my pal pete from quads auto joined up!! nyyce man. hope you n the youngsters enjoy the site. lots of knowledge and kool/helpful people here.pete try posting in the want/sell section you,ll get an answer there. i have spoken to pete.he and the boyz got it bad man! i think they are up to 20 plus cars already like in a matter of weeks his boys are "jo jo lightnin" and pete jr. welcome fellas!


----------



## lildavid855

Hey im new on here, The reason I signed up on here os to help out people that are restoring there classic cars. But I ran into trouble my self, Me and my friend were painting my 1989 Chevrolet k1500 and we ran into paint problem. The paint that we are curently using is Acrylic Enamel VA, But we forgot'en to put Hardener in the paint. And we are curently at the sencond coat. But The thing is that my paint is a custom mix (Originaly Laser blue but now custom). So the question here is, Should we wait another week before apply the 3rd coat, the paint as been drying with no hardner for tow weeks now and shows sign of dryness ( When I sand it the was coming out in a little poweder like) But if i scrub it with Medium Paint thinner the paint come's off after brushing for about 5-10 seconds is it normal or no? Thanks


----------



## vansmack2

randallw said:


> I'm new here...well I signed up a week n' a half or two weeks ago...that's still new, right?
> 
> My slot stuff is practically all Aurora AFX or Tomy AFX except for a few small Lifelike sets ( still boxed up ) in scraggly boxes I bought for $20 each at a Grocery Outlet ( whoever was in charge of pricing them didn't know the value ).


Welcome, most all of my cars are running on TOMY chassis. I do have a few TYCO 440-X2 though. I like many of the old AFX bodies, but when I get them I put TOMY chassis in them.


----------



## LostDog44

Hi Everyone I'm back at playing with slot cars after a 30 year break, ha ha and its more fun now.mostly cause i can buy parts now, back when i was a kid it was rob pete to pay paul kinda thing. sometimes a car had to die so others could keep on rolling. I really like this site, and have learned alot allready, so ya'll just keep on talkin and i'll keep on learning, Thanks so much, you guys are awsome!


----------



## alpink

welcome lostdog44. you are on the right path and you will be assimilated


----------



## Bubba 123

LostDog44 said:


> Hi Everyone I'm back at playing with slot cars after a 30 year break, ha ha and its more fun now.mostly cause i can buy parts now, back when i was a kid it was rob pete to pay paul kinda thing. sometimes a car had to die so others could keep on rolling. I really like this site, and have learned alot allready, so ya'll just keep on talkin and i'll keep on learning, Thanks so much, you guys are awsome!


welcome ALL!!! :wave:
join us in the "Chat" section nightly...
either in watercooler OR Slot Car Room.....:thumbsup:

oh, i want my $ BACK :freak:

PETE Perry 55 yrs. old born again slotter..
Bubba 123 :wave: (ROFLMAO!!!) U walked into THAT 1 :tongue:


----------



## asennafan

*Lurker speaks*

Hi all, been reading this site for quite a while now, impressed with both the knowledge of the members and the lack of serious bickering. I collect and race Aurora AFX, starting to dabble with T-jets a bit and am about to embark on building an 8'x20' L-shaped sceniced (sp?) ala model railroad style layout which I hope to post pictures of as I proceed. Anyway, great forum for slot enthusiasts, hope I can contribute some.
Mitch


----------



## David S

*New to HobbyTalk*

Hello everyone,

I am new too HobbyTalk,but I have all of my HO slot cars from the early 1960's and I collect Aurora vibrators,T-Jets,AFX and the current Racemasters AFX and AutoWorld slot cars.I also have the Ideal Motorific Dearborn Torture track that has battery powered slot cars that are about 1:32 scale.

David S


----------



## alpink

Hi David, welcome to Hobby Talk. you have come to the right place. I have some of that Motorific stuff if you are looking to expand.


----------



## David S

alpink said:


> Hi David, welcome to Hobby Talk. you have come to the right place. I have some of that Motorific stuff if you are looking to expand.


Hi Alpink,
I am interested in your Motorific stuff.PM me with what you have.

Regards,
David S


----------



## 280A

*Deadly wallet disease from Holland.*

Hi all, 

I'm from Holland, a lovely country in Europe with windmills and wooden shoes. 

Unfortunately I have contracted the deadly wallet killing slothead disease, yes, the one there is no known cure for. 

I collect 1960s Faller kits, Faller AMS and other Faller stuff, like almost all Faller catalogs, magazins and booklets of the period 1948-1985, most of it in German. 

Long ago I started with Marklin model railroad, but now I know slotcars are more fun. Until now we did only carpet sloting, but we (me and my two boys) are working on a (small) fixed Faller AMS layout, it is still in the design stage, we start with the timber within a few days. We will keep posting here if that's OK with you all. 

I wanted to share one or two photos of our Faller collection but no URLs accepted in the first 5 post ... Pffff. 

Best regards.
Marco


----------



## alpink

Marco, welcome to Hobby Talk
you will be assimilated.


----------



## Bill Hall

Welcome Marco.

I also collect Marklin HO trains and slot cars.


----------



## 280A

Thanks for the welcome !:thumbsup:
I regret that I can't post any photos yet, but that's a matter of time.

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## CKR

Hello, I've been playing with slots since the early 70s. I started collecting about 8 to 10 years ago. I've been model building since the age of six and have transferred the skills I've acquired into restoration ( mainly T-jets ) as well as resin casting. I collect just about anything Ho, 32nd and 24th scale. I'm also currently designing a 1/32nd scale chassis which will be injection molded. My plan is to build complete cars with this chassis and resin bodies.


----------



## alpink

welcome CKR. your skills will be smiled upon here. pics when you can?


----------



## 58MGA Driver

*New to Forum*

I have been playing with slot cars since I was given an Atlas set with a Mustang and Jaguar while I was in elementary school in the late sixties. I vividly remember collecting and returning empties (a nickle for each, if I remember correctly) in Astoria, NY and using the money for my two vices: slot cars and 1/72 WWII airplane models.

I still have the Atlas set and use exclusively Atlas/Lionel track to this day. The Atlas cars still run, but unfortunately, the Aurora t-jets have succumbed to the knife ala the hop-up kit instructions. They do run, however, and have been "body-worked" and painted and modified with hybrid AFX rears and Tuffones fronts and gearing.

My vices seem to have followed me to adulthood alongside a newly discovered one in my teens -- British cars. My wife approves although my kids think what I do is boring.


----------



## old blue

Welcome, it sounds like you have a wealth of information to share.

Looking forward to it,
Old Blue


----------



## Cong1024

*Slot Car Track Call Button*

Hello everyone. I'm new on the forum. Recently built a 5x12 Track to start a league for kids in our church. I used HO Slot Car Racings web-site track building schematics. The track is up and running but I want to install a track call button and I am not sure how to go about doing it. We are using Race Coordinator Software and have the Viasue 4 lane Lap counter installed. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## beast1624

TrakMate has a track call button for their system that can be ordered separately. Not sure if it will work with your system (there are many other much more knowledgeable than me...guys, chime in) but might be worth a look for $6.00

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=15


----------



## 58MGA Driver

Eventually I will post some video of the latest Atlas layout that I play with.


----------



## bethG

*Lionel/HO Matteloop Instructions?*

Hi y'all, 

I acquired 2 old race car sets that my parents had stored in their attic for 30 years or so. The first is a Lionel HO Matterloop Road Race Set No. 9537, but it is missing pages 3 and 4 of the instructions. I tried to set it up but could not figure out how to hook up the power pack to the track. I have never done any kind of wiring before. There are positive and negative screws on the power pack, and two wires coming from each controller (that part sounds easy), but the track has screws labelled 1, 2, 3. I also found one loose wire. Could anyone help me? 

Thanks, Beth


----------



## alpink

try
#1 from a controller and the other controller wire to + on the power supply.
#2 from a controller and the other controller wire to + on the power supply.
#3 to - on the power supply

actually look on the bottom of the track with the screws and find which number is "common" to both lanes.
that one goes to - on power supply.
the other two as above.

let us know how you do.

if all this fails just send the junk to me. LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorshammer3637

*Solder help*

Hello, I'm new to the forum and I need some assistance on soldering leads on Aurora HO slot car track, I've tried a few pieces and melted them before I could get the lead to take hold, Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## alpink

one idea is to put wet paper towels on the other side from where you are soldering. use an iron that gets hot enough.
tin the wire and the rail before trying to join them. 
I use acid flux, but be careful. the fumes can hurt you.
and use real solder with high silver content. lead pretty much sucks as a conductor.


----------



## BUGS1066

*Hello !! All*

Hi
I've been out of the T-Jet loop for a couple years.
I relocated to Marshfield,Missouri late last year.
Well i'm ready to dive back in.
Any T-Jet , building, racing collecting in my neck of the woods?
I'd love to talk,meet T-JET anything !

David Turner
Bugs1066

[email protected]


----------



## old blue

There must be something still in that area. Phil Pignon from Road Race Replicas was headquartered just down HWY44 from you in Strafford and he did everything in Tjets. You can still see his website but he moved to the west coast. Good Luck and Welcome to HT.


Old Blue


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

*Hello everyone!*

Hello Hobby Talk members. Joining your group on the recomendation, more or less, of one of your members.

I am a H.O. scale enthusiast and have been building my own little fleet of Dirt Modifieds and such for a few decades now. Almost everything is scratch built with flat sheet plastic, save for a few coupes. Although I am by no means an artist, all my cars are also hand painted...decals are the devils work. Tried them once and immediately sanded the car down to paint it by hand! Have built probably over a thousand of these over the years, currently have about three hundred or so still in my collection.

Also race the same during the winter months with a small group of racers in the metropolis of Centerport, PA. We run 15 events between Septenber and April running five different classes, three per event.

We run T-Jet modified, meaning a fairly loose set of rules, ie arms, tires, body mods, weighting, pick-ups, front ends etc. This class is raced at every event.

Second class is T-Jets Dinosaurs, Narrow rear axles, JL500 stock front ends, screw on body, narrow silicone rear tires.

Third, AFX Non-Magna Traction, pretty much wide open rules excepting no additional traction magnets.

Forth, Magna-Traction, again, pretty much wide open rules minus any additional traction magnets.

Last, our "Open" class. This one is evolving constantly. Used to be magnet cars, ie Patriots, Storms, Super G's, Tyco's and such. Took out the traction magnets a few years back and opened the class up to anything except Magna-Traction type chassis. One rule here, no traction magnets allowed. 

When I figure out how to post pictures, I'll put up a couple.

Jeff Hartman
Hamburg, PA
Possum Hollow Racing
"Home of the Mad Marsupials"
[email protected]


----------



## alpink

Jeff, Welcome to mania!
you have been assimilated.
there are a few more "dirt" freaks who will poke in soon.
pics, pics, pics!
is any of your stuff for sale?
and, please stay tuned for HO drag racing in eastern PA in the fall. you just missed our spring race.
Skippack/Perkiomenville vicinity ... 113/73 .... 309/563?
look around the forums and threads and don't forget, pics, pics, pics!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Welcome Jeff !*

Jeff, this is AWESOME, I'm sooo Glad you started posting on Hobby Talk  This is a very active and Friendly H.O. board, with a little of everything for everyone. Please start a Shop Thread on your Dirt Modified builds, they are so awesome, and I'm sure others would enjoy seeing ALL your stuff too :thumbsup:



TeamMadMarsupial said:


> Hello Hobby Talk members. Joining your group on the recomendation, more or less, of one of your members.
> 
> I am a H.O. scale enthusiast and have been building my own little fleet of Dirt Modifieds and such for a few decades now. Almost everything is scratch built with flat sheet plastic, save for a few coupes. Although I am by no means an artist, all my cars are also hand painted...decals are the devils work. Tried them once and immediately sanded the car down to paint it by hand! Have built probably over a thousand of these over the years, currently have about three hundred or so still in my collection.
> 
> Also race the same during the winter months with a small group of racers in the metropolis of Centerport, PA. We run 15 events between Septenber and April running five different classes, three per event.
> 
> We run T-Jet modified, meaning a fairly loose set of rules, ie arms, tires, body mods, weighting, pick-ups, front ends etc. This class is raced at every event.
> 
> Second class is T-Jets Dinosaurs, Narrow rear axles, JL500 stock front ends, screw on body, narrow silicone rear tires.
> 
> Third, AFX Non-Magna Traction, pretty much wide open rules excepting no additional traction magnets.
> 
> Forth, Magna-Traction, again, pretty much wide open rules minus any additional traction magnets.
> 
> Last, our "Open" class. This one is evolving constantly. Used to be magnet cars, ie Patriots, Storms, Super G's, Tyco's and such. Took out the traction magnets a few years back and opened the class up to anything except Magna-Traction type chassis. One rule here, no traction magnets allowed.
> 
> When I figure out how to post pictures, I'll put up a couple.
> 
> Jeff Hartman
> Hamburg, PA
> Possum Hollow Racing
> "Home of the Mad Marsupials"
> [email protected]


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Hey alpink, thanks for the welcome. Will begin trying to post pics as soon as I reach my needed minimum post number. Ralphthe 3rd can tell you that once I start, I post them often!

As for the question as to whether I sell my stuff or not, I have sold a few in the past, but never want it to get like work. Years back I used to be into building static Nascar models, probably have 150 or more I built in display cases. I believe I built and sold twice that many, but once I was building for others and the orders started to pile up, it got to be more like a job than a hobby. When I got to the point that I had orders for 50 cars, it got stressful trying to keep up and I stopped taking orders and when finished never built another. Still have over 350 unbuilt kits and more than 400 after market decal sets. Keep thinking one day I'll get back into the hobby side of it.
But I relit my slot car passion and the unbuilt model kits are gathering dust!


----------



## alpink

yeah, I have a small warehouse of model kits collecting dust myself. keep promising that I will sell them and then I take a nap! LOL


----------



## rickreeder

Hi, all. I realize this thread is for HO, but I don't see any threads on this site for discussion of 1/24th scale slot cars. Are there any threads here and I am just not seeing them, or if not, what is a good site to go to for tips? I am racing Parma FCR's with a group of guys and we are running the stock "501 16D" motors, but they are absolutely dusting me big time. They keep telling me their better motors are "just luck", but I'm not buying it. We are also going to start running a class with "502" motors, but I have a feeling it's just going to be more of the same story. I could use some tips on how to improve the deathstar motor performance. We have to leave the can sealed, but I assume there are still some tricks that can be done. Any help would be much appreciated, as I am pretty new to this scale of slot cars. Thanks.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Hi Rickreeder,

This site is most about HO. Might read through the 1/32 tune section for some ideas. I would check to make sure that your wheels are all Round, Not egg shaped make sure that the play in the axles is slight, use a foil gum wrapper or cigarette foil to adjust most of the play out of the axle setup. Oil any areas that might produce friction, but keep the oil away from the motor Comm and armatures. make sure that that the slot guide moves freely in its mount. 

Check the chassis to make sure that it is FLAT to keep all the tires on the track. Brass bushings are better than metal on metal, ball bearings are better yet. But, read the rules for your class. I am shooting from my hip, with my .02 cents. 

Controllers can make a difference also, watch others at the races. Observe what are they using for oil? Does the chassis setup on their car look like yours? What are they doing different. Maybe they will offer advise to help you out.

Hope this might help in some way. Others will chime in also.

Welcome to the site this is a great bunch of guys.


Rob


----------



## alpink

I wouldn't recommend making a tool from a vise grip that can hold the stacks of the armature still while using another vice grip to turn the armature shaft and advance the timing 10 or so degrees. use the vice grip on the shat on the end the pinion gear will go on to avoid detection.
but, I wouldn't recommend it.
might not want to stretch the motor brush springs to increase pressure of the motor brushes on the commutator. nope be careful to not do that.
wouldn't want to break in the motor with an adjustable power supply at low voltage in a bucket of water for about 15 to 25 minutes.
if the crown/spur gear (on axle) is plastic, I wouldn't want to use a cheap cigarette lighter to heat that crown/spur plastic gear while the car is running on low voltage until the plastic gear gets a little extra warm and sounds smoother.
don't polish the axle where it rides in the oil lites to reduce friction.
forget using another axle to insure that the oil lites are parallel and straight. if the oil lites are soldered in the pillow blocks don't heat them up (soldering iron) with the extra axle in them and hold the chassis sideways to see if the axle will drop out smooth and easily.
I wouldn't true rear tires with sandpaper or on a tire truer to make sure they are truly round and balanced.
I wouldn't wirebrush the snot out of the pickup braids until they resemble a paint brush.
as I think of other things I wouldn't do to improve performance I will be sure to not post them. stay tuned.


----------



## rickreeder

Thanks a lot, Alpink. I will be very careful NOT to do any of those things!!


----------



## In Tune

*Hello to All*

Just getting back into the Hobby. I still have my '82 tyco set which has been in the box for many years, so I may have some questions..It appears it's all there, May need some cleaning etc. Should be a blast. It's a huge set! The biggest one J.C. Penny had at the time.. Has two cars, highlights light up. I still have the manual and course set instructions.. Now for that cleaning of the track... what do you recommend?:wave:


----------



## old blue

If it is not too far gone, give rubbing alcohol a try and maybe follow with very light WD40 on a rag. Sometimes a light sanding on the rails is required but the emphasis is on light.

Good luck, and have fun,
Old Blue


----------



## In Tune

old blue said:


> If it is not too far gone, give rubbing alcohol a try and maybe follow with very light WD40 on a rag. Sometimes a light sanding on the rails is required but the emphasis is on light.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun,
> Old Blue


Thanks for the tips Blue! The track has not seen a lot of use, so the rails should be good, but what would be good for light sanding? Also, what does the WD40 do?


----------



## LDThomas

For 'light sanding', grab a marble base from a trophy and use the bottom side of it to 'sand' the rails both lanes at once.


----------



## In Tune

LDThomas said:


> For 'light sanding', grab a marble base from a trophy and use the bottom side of it to 'sand' the rails both lanes at once.


Sounds like a good idea, 'Cept I don't have a trophy handy
What grit sandpaper do you recommend?


----------



## LDThomas

I have never used sand paper. If no marble is available, I have a fine grit 6" grinder wheel, laid down on its flat face. Minimal pressure is required. The weight of the grinder wheel is enough by itself.


----------



## Jasonjoplin

Hi joining your conversation


----------



## old blue

I have even heard of guys using a nickel to scrape the rails. The edges are raised just enough to take off the oxidation and not scar the surface of the rail. Just like most things in this hobby, try it and if it works use it again if not try something else!


----------



## iangibson32

*New here from CA*

Greetings to everyone :wave:


----------



## Super G Man

Welcome aboard, new a couple of weeks ago


----------



## alpink

welcome all newbies. you are in the right place and have been assimilated.


----------



## tgallaway

*New To Hobby Talk*

Hello ALL, I am Tom Gallaway. I am in Norman OK.
I have been collecting HO cars for a while, but I am new to hobby talk. I collect Tyco And AFX cars. always looking for Mint in the package cars. 
I do sell on e-bay, but only to feed my addiction. I will post some pictures when I am able. Awesome sight with lots of good info. 

Tom


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the site. Nice to see another from Tornado Alley. I am in NE. Stop by chat some time. we chat most every night starting about 8 pm central. The link to chat is towards the middle in the top yellow bar. 


Rob


----------



## Hittman101

Welcome to the site.. I'm in Broken Arrow,Ok.. Come in chat and meet some of us..


----------



## ccaudioman

*Hello everyone*

Yes i am what everyone calls a newbie. I live in Douglasville GA. right outside of Atlanta. I came across this web site and started reading some great posts on slot cars and thought i would join and try and learn some stuff. My dad had built a 1/32 scale wood track when I was young about 40yrs ago, so i have always wanted to get or build my own track, so here I am hoping to get loads of information. Nice to meet everyone and look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## alpink

cc audio man, welcome. you ARE in the right place
you have been assimilated.


----------



## Jim batten

a nickel works good on realy bad stuff i use an eraser then clean then wd40


----------



## alpink

Hi Jim, Welcome to Hobby Talk.


----------



## Dan Rothwell

*DANGER ROAD summer race series*

I am racer 00 Danger and recently held two of the three Danger Road summer road series @ Tom Baker's track in Peoria, Il. Tom has decided to cancel this series. I wish to thank all the racers who comprised the great turnout of racers and the awesome talent for the first two races. Danger Road will be no more unless I buy a track. T-Jet Tom will announce any future races @ his track. Thank you Tom, thank you racers from Chicago to St. Louis.
OO Danger


----------



## Slotcarpoor

*Onboard*

My names Mike, I have been collecting HO cars for 40 years, sold them off to my brother who posts on this site all the time, Collecting 1/24th scale slot cars because I can't see the little ones as well anymore, Thanks for having me.


----------



## alpink

Welcome. we embrace all slot enthusiasts. is there a place you race?


----------



## LDThomas

Hello Dan, good to hear from you. It has been a while.


----------



## bobhch

It's nice to see all you new people finding HT!!

When I was a newbie everyone welcomed me in and as I started to watch the show, found out that I had some stuff to share and LOTS TO LEARN. 

Here is a Mercury that found a new home in Colorado at CJs house a long, long, long, long time ago.







We take the time to have some fun here...



Sure sometimes people loose their heads from time to time...



But then we always seem to land back on our feet and get handed up our heads on a silver platter...



INSPIRATIONAL BUILDS are what got me to keep coming back here.

Just like a Horror movie Sethndaddy ( Ed ) showed me that there could be Horror slot cars. lol



Look forward to reading your post and checking out your pictures also.

Bob...We like pictures...zilla


----------



## bobhch

I've met tons of Super Cool people along the way...





After you meet a few people then you might just end up making some friends (I consider everyone here on HT is my friend) & then possibly, you could, end up making cars for those friends.













and then if your lucky you could end up getting some slot cars also. 

Bob...I am lucky...zilla


----------



## beast1624

Slotcarpoor said:


> My names Mike, I have been collecting HO cars for 40 years, sold them off to my brother who posts on this site all the time, Collecting 1/24th scale slot cars because I can't see the little ones as well anymore, Thanks for having me.


Well, all you have to do is get a set of '#3 mag reading glasses' and a 5X mag light...and you're good. (I feel your pain)


----------



## manders

Hello i have a ex tomy ex-006 slot car I'm just wondering if someone could tell me how much this car is worth still in the plastic case with all papers still in the bottom the price tag on it says 20.99. if you know please let me know thank you


----------



## Bubba 123

manders said:


> Hello i have a ex tomy ex-006 slot car I'm just wondering if someone could tell me how much this car is worth still in the plastic case with all papers still in the bottom the price tag on it says 20.99. if you know please let me know thank you


hey ;-)
"Which"...."Jackson" ????

Bubba 123 Jackson, TN... :wave:

PS... a pic of it might help w/ answers 2 u'r question :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Slotcarpoor said:


> My names Mike, I have been collecting HO cars for 40 years, sold them off to my brother who posts on this site all the time, Collecting 1/24th scale slot cars because I can't see the little ones as well anymore, Thanks for having me.


where in TN are U???

Bubba 123 Jackson, west TN..:wave:


----------



## rickreeder

*Frustrated with lack of racers!!!*

Hi, all. I am looking for some ideas to get a slot car racing club that I am involved with to acquire new racers. The club is called "PASCRA", and we are down to 4 guys in the club, and it's getting frustrating. The main problem is trying to get people interested in a weekly, or even by-weekly racing series. We run 1/32nd scale plastic base cars (pretty much stock), and do a little bit of HO as well (again, pretty much stock), so I don't think it's really a matter of extreme expense keeping people away. What we run into is someone will come and see what we do, and they want to participate like 4 times a year or whenever they have absolutely nothing else going on. We even have had people come over on race night and all they are interested in is buying cars from us to collect - not race. It's ridiculous!!! We want and need people involved who are serious about racing these cars at least a couple of times a month, and we can't find them!! If anyone has experience running a slot car racing club or expanding one I would sure like some ideas and input. It's gotten so bad that we are about to close the club down for good. I should mention that a couple of us are true collectors of slot cars, but the club is definitely about serious, regular racing competition, and that seems to be the problem. We are all really nice guys (most of the time - LOL!) but we are definitely looking for serious RACERS, guys or gals who want to compete. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

To old and new HT members alike... Please keep in mind that things slow down here during the warm months. Many slotters hang up their controllers once it gets nice outside. 

Rick, I would post up in the Races and Events forum and keep posting up race results weekly to keep your group on the first page of that forum.


----------



## kriket

*slot car club*

there is a slot car club called great lakes slot car club, they race 1/32 scale and mostly box stock racing. I used to be a member till i moved far away. They race all over the chicago area and burbs at each others houses, they have a wood club track as well. they have over 50 members They used to do the i hobby shows. Heres the web site... www.greatlakesscc.com


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

*Hello*

I am just getting back into the hobby of H.O. after like a 25 year break. I bought a 4 lane afx/tomy track a week or so back. The Mega G cars are amazingly fast but, I really like AW X-traction G+ cars that I bought as well. They are just slower & harder to drive. My 6 y/o is having a good time too. We have messed with different road courses but I really like the ovals you can make with the different angles of turns.

I really would like to get some dirt late model bodies for the AW's so if someone could help point me in that direction. It would be great. I have been all over the interwebs looking for something. But I just cannot find anything. I even tried making one out of paper but that did not work that great either.


----------



## rodstrguy

Welcome Frostbitten! Check out the customs area, someone there does some nice dirt latemodels and shows how he does them. Also there are some dirt trackers that are resin that you can do up too.


----------



## alpink

fostbitten, check out resindude.com
http://resindude.com/


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Resin Dude was one of the sites I checked out b4 posting here. But he reallt did not have anything I was looking for. Although his items are very nice. It is just not what I want.


----------



## AaronL

Hi everyone, my name is Aaron and I'm from Arlington TX. I've been lurking on here for a few days now just checking things out. I must say some of the custom jobs on here are awesome!

I can't really say that I'm new to slot cars, I had them as a kid. My dad recently bought a new house, and as he was cleaning out the attic of the old one he found some of my old slot cars and track. I thought they had all been tossed, and I guess some of them probably did because they were never found. 

So now I recently bought a used AFX 4 Way Split off of craigslist, and cleaned up my old cars & got everything working, and added a few more cars to my collection. And I just bought a Super International set as well. It's already starting, lol.


----------



## alpink

you have been assimilated.
welcome


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Welcome aboard Aaron!


----------



## beast1624

Aaron
Glad to have you here. We have a group that races most Friday nights up at Mike's Hobby Shop in Carrollton (Beltline and I-35). We get there around 6 or 7 and stay until whenever. We also have series races about once a month on Saturdays. Right now there are about 15 or so in the group and we have 7 tracks in various houses around D-FW as well as the track at Mike's. Just posted for a new one in the Events section. We would love to have you come by and join the group!


----------



## AaronL

beast1624 said:


> Aaron
> Glad to have you here. We have a group that races most Friday nights up at Mike's Hobby Shop in Carrollton (Beltline and I-35). We get there around 6 or 7 and stay until whenever. We also have series races about once a month on Saturdays. Right now there are about 15 or so in the group and we have 7 tracks in various houses around D-FW as well as the track at Mike's. Just posted for a new one in the Events section. We would love to have you come by and join the group!


Thanks, I've been there before, I have a couple of r/c cars as well. I saw the slot car track from a distance, but they had just opened for the day and there was no one over there so I wasn't sure I could go over & check it out. I work till 6 in Fort Worth and I have 3 small kids, so I don't know how often I could make it but I would like to come sometime.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome aboard guys!!!


----------



## babydoll3/15

Hi guys, I'm really just looking for some info. I picked up a Legends of Nascar race track that has Richard Petty and Kyle Petty's slot cars in it. The track is in the original box and as far as I can tell has all the pieces. I've not been able to locate any info about it. I even contacted Richard Petty motorsports, no help there either
.Does anyone know anything about it or maybe where I can find some info on it. Thank you


----------



## beast1624

That is a LifeLike set. I have one also. Can't find any links to picks right off hand but I'm sure some of the other guys have way more information than I do about that set. Welcome!


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Welcome aboard. Hope you get as much enjoyment as I do checking out some of the amazing work of the forum members.


----------



## alpink

*location, location, location*



fourone said:


> Hi everyone, my name is alison and I'm from Arlington TX. I've been lurking on here for a few days now just checking things out. I must say some of the custom jobs on here are awesome!


" Join Date: Sep 2013
Location: beijing
Posts: 6 "

is THAT near China Grove? :wave:


----------



## 351clevelanddave

*New member jumping aboard*

Hi. Cleveland Dave here. Yea I used to race them. Going full blast with my new old hobby. HO. Slot cars. Cool place here. I got back into them about a year ago. I'm way too hooked. Lol


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the site!

Lots O information here.


Again Welcome


Rob


----------



## squids88

Hi Guys I have a few slot cars i do not no what they are or who made them i do have picks of them can any body tell me were i can post picks and get a reply of what they are 
Thanks Doug


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Hi Doug,

Welcome to the site.

General chat might be a good place. However you can not post Pics until you have at least 5 posts.


Rob


----------



## ernie64

Hallo to the slot community
My name is Arne (49 years old) and I have been enjoying hobbytalk for a years now as a silent user. I live in Sindelfingen / Germany near Stuttgart. The CrazySloter in Heilbronn are my slot car club and Playground (3W.fallerslot.de).
Thank you for all the great tutorials and ideas for customizing slotcars. I built it many of your ideas.
English is difficult for me, but the bing translator help me.


----------



## Bill Hall

Ganz tol!
Mehr bilder!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nothing better than a track with scenery, except a Faller track with scenery!! Cool stuff ernie!!


----------



## Omega

Ernie,

Welcome. Love your trucks. I really like the tanker in the last pic with the hole and the yellow glop coming out. Now you need to take some mor pictures of your track and place the in the "HT Members Home Track Gallery" in the Slot Car Track Building section.

Dave


----------



## Franko

I'm not really new but check out my new racetrack pix in my gallery


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, nice track and room Franko!


----------



## mrstumpy

*New Here*

I'm new and this is not really a reply, but I'm trying o find my way around. My name is Stumpy Stone from Martins Ferry, Ohio, and I am currently into racing HO T-jet type cars with two local clubs. However, at 63, I first raced slot cars during their heyday in the sixties and since then in every scale.

During that time I've also been involved in real auto racing, being a driver, flagman, head pit official, and spent 39 years as an announcer for both local speedways and a vintage racing series. I'm also an author and into several other hobbies including Model Railroading.

A couple of friends in HO racing suggested I should check this out, so here I am. I'll probably "lurk and learn" at first.

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## hojoe

Welcome MRSTUMPY, I've read your blog for a while and am sure you will contribute to this sight as well as learn a few things. Great bunch of guys here.
hojoe


----------



## alpink

welcome stumpy. jump right in. we love pics!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey Mr. Stumpy!! Welcome to Hobbytalk! Don't be shy about commenting and contributing!! There is a great bunch of guys here!!!

Also, buried in the modeling pages we have a model railroad forum. It's kinda dead at present, and could use some attention. If you associate with the choo choo types, and they're looking for a new home, it's there, and ready for some action. It really needs some help!!


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome. 
At more than one time in my life I mixed my ho trains and ho slotcars together for cool platforms, I know slotcarman has done so too. You'll feel right at home here.


----------



## jamesss86607

*Slot Cars*

The Electric Dream Team is pleased to announce that we will be supporting the LeMay America’s Car Museum Miniature TransAm Challenge, to be held October 18-19, 2013, with a contingency award program in both classes of competition. 

Our contingency program is open to anyone competing in the event. It does not require a car or parts purchase from ED but does require the car being raced to carry Electric Dreams logo and URL decals as specified below. Participants are eligible for the following awards in either or both classes (Stock and Modified):

$10.00 for 3rd place.

$20.00 for 2nd place

$30.00 for 1st place

To qualify for the program, cars may not carry logos, URLs or any other text or graphics referring in any way to any other retail slot car dealer.

When any event-eligible car is purchased during the program period the decals will be shipped free of charge with it. If you have already purchased your event-eligible car during the program period you can request a sheet of decals and we will mail you one free of charge. Event entrants who have not purchased an event-eligible car from us may purchase a decal sheet on the Electric Dreams web site for $1.99 including shipping (within the US). The decal sheets include enough decals for more than one car so you can do a car for each of the two classes from one sheet. We also expect to continue our contingency program at selected future events, and leftover decals can be used for those events.

All mail-in entries must arrive at the event site with our decals already in place on them. On-site In-person entrants have the option of applying our decals (available on site) to their cars at the event itself before their cars are submitted for tech inspection. An Electric Dreams representative will be at the event and will be glad to assist if needed in selecting and placing our decals on your car to work around any existing livery while meeting our requirements. Note: Our decals are peel-and-stick. You probably don’t want to place them over any waterslide decals on your car if you ever intend to take them off, but they should be fine over tampo-printed graphics. (Added benefit: If your car happens to have a boo-boo in the paint you may be able to use one of our decals to cover it up.)

To apply for the program send an e-mail to [email protected] with the following information :

Your name, mailing address, and phone number.
For each car being entered: Manufacturer, make and color of the car you will be racing in the event (ex: Pioneer 68 Mustang, red)
If you have purchased an eligible car from us during the program period: Your Electric Dreams customer number and the date and Electric Dreams order number on which you purchased your eligible car.
In the subject line of your e-mail, type: Contingency program for (your name)

It will be helpful to us, though not required, if you will attach a JPEG photo of the car(s) you will be racing in the LeMay event.

Race entrants may sign up for the program anytime up to and including the day of the event prior to submitting the entered car(s) to tech inspection.

All contingency awards earned under this program will be paid out following publication of the official entry list and race results by the event organizers. This should be sometime in the week following the event. We will pay by crediting the credit card or Paypal account the award winner uses to make purchases from us or a credit card or Paypal account designated by the award winner.

Any car or entrant disqualified or excluded from the event by the event organizers for any reason will also be automatically disqualified from this program.

Electric Dreams reserves the right to reject any application for this program without cause.

-


----------



## jamesss86607

car will race on each of the 8 lanes of the two tracks.

There will be two racing classes, Stock and Modified, providing two levels of challenge for slot car racers of all skill and experience levels. The rules have been carefully crafted to offer plenty of scope for creativity and ingenuity while keeping the cost of competing well within the reach of all who are interested in entering.
Both in-person and mail-in entries will be accepted. A local slot racing club has agreed to manage all the proxy entries from their arrival through the event until their return to their owners. Receiving and return shipping of proxy entries will be handled through the warehouse of Scaleracing LLC, which is located not far from the museum. See full information below. Our thanks to Scaleracing LLC for their assistance.

The Race Director for the event will be the well-known slot car racing competitor and businessman Alan Smith. He is widely recognized as one of the top slot car race directors in the US.


----------



## turp75

*Hi, New member*

I have attached pictures of my HO track, named Frankenstein. Me and my buddies built this with high banks and all. This track is 6 lanes. We race in the winter time because I race in the summer time in a UMP Modified.


----------



## DJ Rudy K

*Slot Car Swap Meet Illinois*

Are their any slot car meets in Illinois?
who are the local race clubs.
:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

There is a slot show on November 10 in Hammond Indiana
details here :

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=399808


----------



## 1/4Warrior

Hi, I'm new here, my name is Roger and I'm 52. I'm from NJ and I'm into Drag Racing, both real life and now slot cars. I bought the Auto World Legends Dragstrip, and like the cars, but wish the track was wider for more realism. I hope I can find others here with similar interests.


----------



## alpink

you found us. where in NJ? there are some folks all around NJ


----------



## sjracer

Hi, how's it going..I'm in Franklinville 08322 where are you located?


----------



## 1/4Warrior

alpink said:


> you found us. where in NJ? there are some folks all around NJ


 I live in Kearny now


----------



## pma1123

I'm also "new" here on the slot car side of things, but I'm on SCI also. :wave:
I drag race and ice race 1:1 (DSM's), 1/24th club race FCR's/4" & 4.5" champion, and have a HO layout at home. 
I like Tjets, AFX/magnas and most any of the modern magnet missles. 

I've stumbled onto HT before looking up small engine information several times over the past few years.
I landed here this time, looking for AFX/TCP brasscar inspiration and decided to check in. :thumbsup: 

Is it OK to say EBAY here or do I need to call it by some other codename?

Paul


----------



## alpink

welcome pma1123.
no code words needed here. keep it clean and courteous and use indications of joking when doing so. we like pics. post pics. 
there are some threads with exactly what you are interested in and the search function should help you find them quickly.
remember, we like pics!


----------



## smokinjo

Hello Fellow Slotter's. MY name is Joe, permanently disabled so to keep sane, I got involved in HO slot's. looking at other Members post I too feel like I'm really glad I found this place. I just tore down the camp-site and have some unique plans to re-do and enlarge that area. Any ways, the best to all of you, Joe


----------



## vickers83

Welcome Smokinjoe! Great bunch of slotters here & a wealth of info too! Whereabouts in Bflo are you? I moved to sunny Fla a few years ago, Originally from Williamsville....Gary :wave:


----------



## alpink

hey smokin, welcome to HT.
we like pictures. if you have photobucket.com, it is really easy to place pictures here or post link to pictures. we like pictures.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels

*I'm BAAAAAACK*

I'm not a new member, but I have been AWOL a long time.


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome BAAAAAACK...


----------



## XFA

Hello
New to this forum,but not the hobby.Was big in it 30 years ago,then life took over.
Slowly getting my wheels back. 
Been reading & drooling with the many nice collections all have to share.
Great group!


----------



## Szzzper

*New Member*

Hello Hobby Talk Members, new to this sight, but not to the world of slot cars. Been racing 1/25 and HO scale about 45 years. Mainly drag racing the past 20 years. Building a 1/64th scale drag strip using a AW John Force set. Always looking for vintage stuff. I collect VW and NHRA toys as well. Hope to get some organized racing when the track is done. Happy racing!:wave:


----------



## vickers83

Welcome Szzzper! Lots of great guys on here & tons of info too! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdragon318

Love the site and all the wonderful tracks and advice!


----------



## mike11422

Hello, new to the forum! Love slot cars HO and 1/24 drag


----------



## vickers83

Welcome mike11422! Lots of great guys & tons of info on here too! :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome new Dudes


----------



## philip081958

*hi*

i new on here i collect 1/32 over 600 so far i have a scalextric digital track 4 anilouge tracks and a 3 lane wooden track .i live in sydney Australia 50 year old male


----------



## leonus

*controller wiring*

Hello everybody. I got myself a Christmas present this year, in the form of a ton of rusty old afx track, and a couple of 40 year old magnatraction cars. After a lot of fun and sometimes a little frustrating cleaning and rebuilding, its up and running great. I have a question though.... Would it be ok to splice in some wire to lengthen the cords on the controllers? This would make things alot more comfortable.. Thanks, Merry Christmas, and happy racing.


----------



## LDThomas

Splice away!

And welcome...


----------



## leonus

*thanks*

Thank you. I was also wondering, if I hook up the power supply to the terminal track "backwards", will it make the cars run the other way on the same track, or will some sort of electrical problem happen? 
I just thought it might be fun if I could run the same layout both ways...


----------



## quartermilebuggy

I have 4 lanes right now through the terminal tracks.. On the inside lanes I cut the wire out of the powerpack and reversed them.. All lanes run the same way no problem.


----------



## leonus

I see what u mean.... That would be the same concept..although I was just thinking of carving down the little plastic plug, where I could plug it in normal or reversed. That way I could run either direction I wanted at any given time.


----------



## leonus

BTW, I tried it. Works great&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Hi! I new, my name is John. I'm friends with ajd350, worked with him for over 20 years but please don't hold it against me. Just kiddin. :lol: 
I got started with US-1 trucking when I was young. I really wanted a slot car set one year but got a train. Oh well. I'm making up for it now. 
Thanks!


----------



## leonus

Hi John, welcome, and Merry Christmas &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome all, Merry Christmas to all new or old. And AJD350 isn't all that bad.


Rob


----------



## turp75

just wanted to update the pics of track ,next i will be putting up pics of my 6 lane routed track we just got finished up its a 4x16 with braid over welding wire really sweet track i will try in get pics in a day or 2 , i really like all the pics of the other tracks on here i just wish there was more people in my area that was in to racin we been gettin around 8 to 10 racers every week we run on friday nights if anyone wants to come race with us or if anyone else races in central illinoiswe would like to race some other tracks .


----------



## dugweav

*I need some advice...*

I'm trying to set up a my vintage monogram riverside race set. I can't get power through the controllers. They have not been used in 20 years. I have ordered a couple of 1/32 Carrera cars and want to upgrade the controllers hoping to keep everything compatible with the original cars and some parma cars I purchased 20 years ago. What brand/ohm should I buy and or how do I repair the original monogram controllers. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. The plan is to introduce the grand kids to slot car racing.


----------



## vickers83

dugweav said:


> I'm trying to set up a my vintage monogram riverside race set. I can't get power through the controllers. They have not been used in 20 years. I have ordered a couple of 1/32 Carrera cars and want to upgrade the controllers hoping to keep everything compatible with the original cars and some parma cars I purchased 20 years ago. What brand/ohm should I buy and or how do I repair the original monogram controllers. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. The plan is to introduce the grand kids to slot car racing.


Welcome Dugweav! I replaced my old controllers with 45 ohm Parma`s they`re readily available on ebay or assorted slotcar stores. Welcome back to the hobby! :wave:


----------



## Rockray

Hi theren I'm brand new to the sport of Slot racing but looking forward to it


----------



## beast1624

Wlcome rockray.


----------



## dugweav

Thanks!


----------



## purple66bu

Hey Guys
My names Dennis and im a long time Drag Racer and and even longer slot car guy.Ive been wanting to do a layout for years but i just never got to it. Well winter set in and my 'big car' is all tucked away so with the help of my buddy Bob we built a table. Guess thats what held me back because in the last couple weeks the wife and i are moving on a layout. Thanks for a great forum.
What i started with


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool stuff!! I redid your pix so they weren't so big...





That looks like my old ashtray too!! :lol: Welcome to HT!!


----------



## leonus

Very nice. I bet you can really burn down that long straight!


----------



## ufo1961

*New to site*

Hi guys been a slot car enthusiast for many years. Was working on my old pancake aurora cars and needed some info. Found what I needed and made my day. Winter is hear so I will be working on slots and track or will be out on Yamaha snowmobile. Love the hobby, hope to talk to many others on this site.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the site UFO


Rob


----------



## Serge

*Hello All!*

My name is Serge, I'm a new member. I think I already know some of you. I'm very happy to be on board. Although I dabble in car models and rockets, I an primarily an HO slot car guy.


----------



## leonus

Welcome serge and ufo and happy racing


----------



## UDOW

Hello HobbyTalk!
I just got into the hobby of HO slot car racing. I've dabbled in slot cars for years but recently got very interested and started collecting the cars. I love buying a car that works poorly and getting it up to snuff. I also repair and build guitars and i used to build and design stage sets.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the site Guys. Enjoy, lots of knowledge here.


Rob


----------



## Rude_Dog

*Back On Track*

Just getting backing into slot cars after a long vacation. I will be setting up my Revell track, Cant wate. I will have some cleaning to do then setting up a new table. Old School all the way... We will see


----------



## leonus

Welcome, and enjoy. Lots of great info here.


----------



## Nick III

hello all in this slot car community. I haven't been on here in 3 years but I love everything about HO slot cars and have gotten my son, who is 12, involved with them also. it brings back a lot of good memories from the 60's and 70's. thanks. Nick III


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome, N3.


----------



## gonegonzo

PURPLE , UFO , SERGE ,

Welcome to the forum . 

Gonzo


----------



## Binsson

*T-Jets*

Hello all,

I am new to the forums, but I really like all the great ideas and tips I have read already!

Binsson


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Hi, welcome to the site.


Rob


----------



## Super G Man

Welcome all!


----------



## Craig Wylie

This is great!! Facebook for slotcars!! Hope i can find some cool tjet stuff!


----------



## Craig Wylie

Great! People like me! Guitars and slotcars!!


----------



## leonus

Welcome Craig, fellow guitarist, God bless


----------



## MegaGee

Hi all, I'm new here and I love anything with wheels... full scale or otherwise.
Some of my toys include:

* 1997 Nissan R33 Skyline with 437rwkw, that's almost 600hp at the wheels - built in my shed at home with no professional workshop assistance. It was originally imported into Australia from Japan in 2005 stock standard with 52,000km on it pushing about 140rwkw. I replaced the 2.5 lt with a 3.0 lt forged bottom end along with a HUGE turbocharger and more than tripled the power. Quickest was 9.8 secs down the quarter on semi slicks - I got booted off the local drag strip for going quicker than 10 secs without a roll cage ! Love it. It skips across three lanes on the motorway in 4th when it hits 2 bars of boost. It's just totally unsafe in the wet - when it rains, I simply leave it at home and play with my slot cars LOL

* A 2000 Jap-import Honda CBR900RR TigerBlade - a Fireblade with Tiger stripes ! The only thing that would come close to giving my Skyline a run on the blacktop.

* 1999 Gibson 'Slash' mk 1 LesPaul with the carved logo top
1992 Gibson 'Joe Perry' LesPaul purple flame top
1991 Fender Custom Shop 'Richie Sambora' Strat in black
1990 Fender Playboy edition Strat in pink
1991 Ibanez Jem 7-string with blue vine fretboard inlays
1992 Ibanez 540S Sabre with triple Dimarzio Humbuckers PAFPRO/PAF/FRED
1991 Marshall 30th annv blue edition 100W valve head + 4x12 slant box
1992 Marshall JCM900 Master Volume 100W valve head

I, too myself modify guitars. The one I'm most proud of is my Ibanez 540S which I mounted with three Dimarzio humbuckers. It was inspired by a similar setup on a Kramer guitar that was tattooed on Richie Sambora's (BonJovi) arm... One wicked mod I discovered for additional sustain on an electric is changing to a brass nut on the headstock ! Brass simply brings out the harmonics, I love the brass nut on a LesPaul - it's like a blown hot rod with six strings !

And finally, I love HO slot cars - I build custom one-offs such as Mega G 1.5 with custom #34 gauge arm (that I wound myself), Wizzard brushtubes/shunt setup, indy front end and silicone/sponge rears. Another one is my Storm-Eater spec Turbo chassis - an old school AFX Turbo I built with one of my #37 gauge arms in a HT50 Mabuchi motor can running threaded brushtubes, I built this to shut up anyone that raves on about how fast their Wizzard Storm is ! LOL It's worked everytime so far.... I love the underdog tag !

Oh, if anybody's interested, I wind custom arms and also have some hard-to-find bits for HO racers such as *ARMATURE BLANKS*, *HIGH-TEMP COMMS* in 3.0mm & 3.7mm OD and I just recently hooked up a supply of *MOTOR BRUSHES / SPRINGS for the SG+ / BSRT G3 *! No more replacing the entire endbell, just change the brushes ! I've had to go through an exhausting search for over 18 months to find these parts - the hardest was the high temp commutators that won't melt when used in a low-ohm application. So if you're keen, I have some of these bits listed in Panjo Marketplace, or feel free to drop me a line and I'll see if I can be of any assistance.

'When in doubt - throttle it out !'


----------



## idiglionelslotcars

*Lionel /Allstate 1/32 PRINTED INSTRUCTIONS*

TO ANY AND ALL LIONEL 1/32 slot car junkies. I am looking for copies of COMPLETE instructions of the LIONEL LOOP-THE-LOOP..SKILL-TILT and The SKYWAY JUMP..(circa 1963-`64). I am hoping SOMEONE on this site can help me. I have looked EVERYWHERE.The instructions can be copies..whatever..Please let me know if any of you folks out there have them.Thanks-Mitch


----------



## leighanne2014

*wanting to build 1/64 scale dragstrip*

Does any one out there know where we can get a Christmas tree and the electronics for building a dragstrip to use with hot wheel and match box cars? We want to use this with our church youth group?


----------



## alpink

genuinehotrod.com
part # PT-3200DT-2

http://www.genuinehotrod.com/itemgroup/dragtracks-super-sport-edition-with-reaction-time-display


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> genuinehotrod.com
> part # PT-3200DT-2
> 
> http://www.genuinehotrod.com/itemgroup/dragtracks-super-sport-edition-with-reaction-time-display



That is too freaking cool!!!!! :dude:


----------



## Helokittylovr

*hello*

my first post hello all


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the site


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome Hkl...


----------



## DrBonex

My name is JT and I have gotten into the hobby about a year ago for the first time in close to 40 years. My friend has a four lane basement track and four of us try to race once or twice a month usually the sessions last four to six hours. Although we do ocassionally race SRTs, Mega Gs and Magnatractions, we predomantly race Tjets. I enjoy reading the forum and have learned quite a bit. Thanks to all.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the site!


Rob


----------



## 65 COMET

Welcome to the site new members .Try to stop in chat on sat nights.


----------



## Jisp

DB, welcome to HT mate. I hope you continue to enjoy and learn from the collective knowledge here and your contributions will always be welcome.

It sounds like your race meets keep you busy at four to six hours each. I'm a home racer but I think decent time between meetings would be nice for maintenance, building and development. Hope the four of you keep it up. In time you may like to start a thread detailing the layout, classes, race formats, results etc. Are the guys you race with members here?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokn jjohnny

hey boys, happy to be part of your community. have been into slots for many years. hope i can learn more, and enjoy more.


----------



## Tuck69

Hello all. I have stalked around here for years and finally registered. I enjoy building and racing HO scaled slot cars. My main thing the last decade or so has been drag racing the little HO scaled monsters. Great place and I hope to meet more that share my passion.


----------



## alpink

hey smokin and tuck.
welcome to hobby talk slots.
we like pics. if you don't already, get a photobucket account (free) and post your pics for us. easy peasy


----------



## TeamNuts

Hello gentlemen!


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome! Have some fun whenever you visit.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Welcome Tnuts :dude:


Tons of info around here. Good people too. I made lots of friends here.:freak:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the site TeamNuts. I sent you a PM, they can be found in the upper right corner of the window under private Meassages.

Rob


----------



## Rick Hayford

I have had a two lane going continually for 45 years. I build ho race cars afx ,440x2 , And my favorites T Jets. I usually ghost race . He usually wins.


----------



## alpink

Ray, welcome to Hobby Talk Slots.
we like pictures. Photobucket is an easy, free site to put your pictures on and be able to share them. it is free. did I say that already? LOL


----------



## beast1624

Welcome Rick. Lots of 'stuff' here. If you have a question just ask.


----------



## leonus

Welcome all new folks. You will be glad you joined. Lots of great info and great people&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## jamberee1389

Hey godchaser4him2 did you ever get any info on that track layout for the magnum 440 grand prix? I am in the same situation I need a copy or a reference of the track layout??? help me out if possible.

thanks jamberee1389


----------



## Daddy Warbucks

hello from south jersey,i got the ho bug again after visiting the nitroslots website


----------



## alpink

welcome Dad


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice, NitroSlots. Been there done that, good group of guys.

Welcome


----------



## joedde

*New Member*

I am looking forward to learning more about slot car, and appreciate any and all help.

Thanks

joedde


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome back to slots, DW!


----------



## Bucktcherry

*Hello Again, Its been a While*

I used to be on here many moons ago under the name DRslot. Not doing too much with em lately but figured Id give you guys first shot at a Model Motoring Golden Gate Race Set, all OEM, Almost Perfect condition. Will post in SWAP n SELL. If I dont hear from anyone I'll be puttin it on ebay. Thanks guys for all your help in the past. Bruce


----------



## mtsracer

Hello everyone. I have some photos of my 3D printed Slot Car Bodies. What do you think?


----------



## alpink

I think I don't see any pictures


----------



## LDThomas

I think they look very nice. Keep up the good work!


----------



## alpink

*pics*



mtsracer said:


> Hello everyone. I have some photos of my 3D printed Slot Car Bodies. What do you think?


aha,
pics now show in members album that weren't there before.
the corvette prototype looks a lot like one I just bought on eBay.

.


----------



## pauldrewry

*Anyone from upstate NY, Ithaca area?*

I loved slot cars as a kid and just purchased some track and cars- doing everything on the cheap here. No fun doing it alone, anyone else from this area?


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome Paul. I am sure you will find racers in your neck of the woods.


----------



## alpink

yeah Paul, like LDT said, there are lots of fine folks in your area, give it a couple days and you will be welcomed by them too.


----------



## massacre

Hello,

New guy here from New England. I am really into the ideal TCR system, I had one when I was 6 years old, my wife bought me the same track I had back then off eBay 5-6 years ago.
Since then I have been acquiring track and cars like crazy, I really enjoy the slot less racing action. Been buying from eBay and have had some really good deals and some not-so-great deals but mostly great experiences.
I am also a fan of the Tyco US-1 truck system, but have not pulled the trigger on any of that stuff yet.

I was looking for an Ideal TCR forum, but was surprised that there doesn't seem to be one that specific. So I am joining here with the hopes of discussing the Ideal TCR system with fellow fans and maybe find some cool stuff for sale.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## koolbreezes

*Lionel High Bank Curve*

Hi Community, I have the most unwanted race sets around, the Lionel Power Passers but i like it and trying to design a new layout, I'm looking for the High Bank Curve for this set, the part numbers are L.H #4, 30-9541-020 and R.H #3, 30-9540-020, if anyone has this or know someone that does, let me know I've been looking for sometime, it's very hard to find, Thank you.


----------



## old blue

Welcome koolbreezes. I will bet someone here has what you are looking for. Most of us are closet slotless fans. I know I have a box of TCR that i like to set up every couple years just for the variety.

Old Blue


----------



## koolbreezes

Thank you old blue, I hope so.


----------



## blackpanMark

*oddball wheels*

Hi all!! Newbie here so flamesuit is on;-) (just in case). I collect original AFX and Tyco Pros. And a few curvehuggers here and there. I'm trying to even it out some as Afx dominates my collection. Soooo, a couple months ago I got my first ISO Griffo. Nice car, candy blue, BLACKPAN CHASSIS. Lol couldn't resist. B ut it has slightly different wheels than normal. Gray four spokes, but the chrome lip on the fronts are twice as wide and the rear hub centers are larger than normal also. I sent pics to Terry Flynn and he in turn sent them to Pat Dennis. Pat himself said he's never seen them before. Ill post pics here when I figure out how to. Pics will go much further than my words can, but, has anyone else run across anything similar at all? Very curious here as Mr. Dennis is also. TIA!!!


----------



## old blue

Welcome to HT. What a great story. We are all looking forward to seeing the car you describe. I think you have to post 5 times before you can post a picture, so go out an make some comments on other posts and then come back with a picture. You probably don't want to post it here but maybe in the Box Stock & Collecting. Posting pics is not difficult, but you do have to watch the size of the file posted. If I could figure it out anyone can! 

Welcome,
Old Blue


----------



## Clarence C

*Homie Rollers*

I have Homie Rollers
39 Chevy master deluxe
51 Chevy pick up
Wolfe and night crawler
Big Vato & El chilote
87 Buick Grand National
Car wash


----------



## night

Hey gang giving a big howdy doody from Tx here new to the sight an introducing myself for the gentleman that was looking for the paper slot bodies I have a few from the early days little red wagon, backwards wheelie wagon, hot rod school bus, 66 baracuda, an couple others that I usually sell if interested the sight will not let me post pics yet


----------



## Tubbycat

*Hello*

Hello, from 8 months of winter. Lots of time to work on slot cars here when there is no snow to shovel or wood to chop to keep the TP warm. I am primarily interested in building model slot cars from the post war era to the mid 60s. Look forward to bing a member and thank you for letting me join up. T


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Welcome aboard NIGHT and TUBBYCAT, looking forward to your participation in the group.


----------



## VictoryLane

*new member*

Hello all im in texas and love nascar slot cars .i make them to look like what you see on the track.im always looking to see nascar old to new thanks


----------



## sipodad

Hi all, 
Just jumped on so I can get some help from time to time with my afx hobby. I have enjoyed since first using in the early 1990s and now am starting to build with my son.
Cheers


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

sipodad said:


> Hi all,
> Just jumped on so I can get some help from time to time with my afx hobby. I have enjoyed since first using in the early 1990s and now am starting to build with my son.
> Cheers


Welcome to the group!


----------



## hojohn

welcome and dont forget to stop by the chat its always nice to see new faces


----------



## noasboss

*noasboss*

:wave: hello all, I am moving to the tucson az area later this year. Are there any drag slot car tracks in the area.. thanks every one:thumbsup:


----------



## sock99

Hi all,
Diehard English slotter living in France, looking to see what R/C can offer without breaking the bank. 
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## A/GS

Hello everyone, I 'm addicted to HO slot cars; I have over 385 and counting ! So far they've cost me over $ 7, 600. Some are duplicates of the same car I keep just for display. Hobby Talk looks like a great place to spend time at; with a great bunch of fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## Bubba 123

A/GS said:


> Hello everyone, I 'm addicted to HO slot cars; I have over 385 and counting ! So far they've cost me over $ 7, 600. Some are duplicates of the same car I keep just for display. Hobby Talk looks like a great place to spend time at; with a great bunch of fellow enthusiasts.


GREAT!!... yup, u'll fit in jes' fine :thumbsup:
are U in Ont. Canada???
WELCOME ABOARD!!!

Bubba 123 (57 yr.old kid w/ same interests as U) :wave:


----------



## A/GS

Thanks ! Alberta actually. With winters I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy !


----------



## mikesslotxars

*new to chat and working on slot cars*

hello, hoping all are feeling and doing well. I am veteran slot car builder(retired). Doing slot cars for a hobby and a lil coin. I live in Tampa FL. I did the EBAY thing for 12 yr tired of all the mistakes they make and their BS. any questions I would be happy to chat. just check my site. I have pics of cars I have built and sold many cars,also posted on the sight. More cars being built and cars for sale now.:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome Mike, glad you are here!


----------



## Hittman101

Good to have you Mike.


----------



## Bionic1981

Hi everybody.

I used to play a lot with my father's Märklin sprint slot cars and remember really enjoying it.

Two years ago I became a dad of a boy, and I went ahead and bought some Carrera stuff for him to enjoy when he's older, and in the mean time me and my boy's uncles can play 

Anyway, I'm here to learn and gather tips and tricks from you guys.

I have a video of my track up on youtube, but can't post the link here yet, but if you search for 'Steve Verbruggen' you should be able to find it. The title of the video is 'Race of the ghost cars' (yeah, it's a digital track).

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## GerryT

*Hi everyone*

Hello. Used to be an Aurora pancake enthusiast but drifted away from it all. Now have three grandsons and I am thinking of introducing them to racing. Have some track but can't find the old cars. May look around.  Not much money yet to build a set but will do it a little at a time. Nice to see such a forum!


----------



## beast1624

Welcome GerryT! Plenty of stuff here for grandsons...I have 4 and they are nuts for slots. Be patient and research and you will find what you need. As for pancake cars look for some Dash chassis. They are new but the same as or better than the original.


----------



## hmiwb

*Not new, but returning to the hobby*

I used to have one of the original model motoring sets. Yes, the ones with the steering wheel speed controls and vibrator motors. So now I've given my age away. Also raced a few Strombecker cars in my time. Eventually I graduated to the commercial tracks and sidewinder cars before it all eventually died out. Now looking for something to do with the grandchildren and have rediscovered slot cars. Space will limit me to HO scale though, I have a few Scalextric cars but I just don't have the space for a track. I'm glad to see so much interest and so many products on the market. I just bought a 4 lane AFX International set and am anxious to get it out and set it up. I plan on putting a track on a hollow core door so I can stand it up out of the way when we aren't using it. I've been lurking on this forum to learn all I can about what's new in the hobby. Glad you guys are here!


----------



## LDThomas

Nicely ambition plans you have. Best of luck and have some fun.


----------



## Hotiresdirect

*Tom Here*

Hello All Tom here From Upstate Ny. Been dusting off my old layouts and setting them up. I also have a new website for Ho tires.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Robert1972

*Hello all*

Hi all......new member to the forum,I used to play afx slotcars back in the day...memories!


----------



## beast1624

Welcome and share yours (memories that is)


----------



## 16charlie

:wave:hello to all from tn new to slots so all help would be nice thanks


----------



## alpink

hey 16charlie.
welcome to hobby talk.
look around.
post up some messages in the various boards.
folks here like answering questions.
post some pics of what you have.
you have been assimilated


----------



## slotcarfan 1956

*Interested In a new slotcar club or track*

Hello Slot Car Fans,
My name is Robert Wilson, I live in Oxford Indiana. I am interest in starting a
Slot Car Club in and around the Oxford Indiana Area. At my house I have an Amish barn 16' x 10' in my back yard. That is where my Carrera Slot Car Layout is located. The table my track is on is in the shape of an "L" 2' 4'x8' plywood tables covered in green indoor / outdoor carpets.
I race 1/32 slots I have around 12 cars in my collection. I have Carrera Can-am,Group 5 porsche,some slot it cars. I would be open to go from track to track to meet and race, Miss the racing, I use to race R/C in Lafayette, but do to my wife's health I decided to stay at home. My E-mail is [email protected] If this is something you would be interested in please contact me by my E-Mail. thanks
Robert Wilson


----------



## shot34ever

*Veteran SCR racer returning and need a little help.*

Started my HO hobby as a kid racing with the old steering wheel model motoring controls and cars. Actually still have the controls and a ton of junk from that era, some still in their boxes. Continued racing in the early 70's then packed everything up until this past winter when we found out a new grandson was on its way. Now in the progress of building a 29 foot long 4-lane layout, mostly for my new grandson and our family and me. 
I am 62 years old, retired, and one of those Pennsylvania children raised around the fast dirt tracks in the early 60 and 70's.. Racing has never left my blood. 
Most of my track is like new along with about twenty mega G cars almost all mint. Even found some other cars that I do not know what brand they are. 
I several questions concerning the AFX Mega G cars and hope someone will help answer. 
Have not had too much experience with the Mega G cars but they are the ones I will be mostly running on this new track.
Noticed the tires on my Mega G cars are a little cracked. Are they still useable or should I replace them, maybe a little sand paper treatment?? These cars are in mint or near mint condition. 
Are the tires removable from its rim without damage to the old tire? Would there be anything I need to know before firing these cars up. I know they should be cleaned and do plan to do this. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance
shot34ever


----------



## alpink

are you talking about new style Mega-G cars?
or perhaps original Aurora G-Plus?


----------



## shot34ever

This would be the newer mega G cars, like the Ford Gt40Mk II series. I have all but one of these and some formula one and some LeMans cars. I have not raced since the early 70's. I am also looking for spare parts for the Mega G cars. 
Update. by the end on next week I plan to start laying out my new track. I should have the table painted and time for it to dry completely. I am building the Tomy AFX 4-Way Challenge layout. 
Thanks in advance
Bill


----------



## Rayhobart

*Hello HT i am new.. well getting back into it...*

Hi guys.. I used to race in the 80s . A friend of mine bought a bunch of slot stuff from an estate. well i could not resist.. I got it from him to test.. and ended up buying it for myself... I set up a tyco set on a 4x8 and i was off and racing.. started looking into tomy stuff and bought a few things..Well I put together another 4x8. i know its not set up right.. just testing for now.. I think im going to end up 4x16 or so...heres a quick pic of my track... for now. I like bsrt,wizzard and mega g cars the most... well magnet cars that go fast! Im sure ill learn alot here  Ray


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome new guys!! 

Ray, if you're on the south side of Chi, there's a bunch of guys racing in your area (da region)... I'm sure one of them will speak up or shoot you a private message. You can also reach out to them on the races and events forum.

The same goes for you slotcarfan 1956. You're pretty close to a lot of racing in NW IN.


Take advantage of the midwest slot show (see the posts in the same forum) for the dates and directions!!

shot34, there's a bunch of guys in PA, though spread out. Defining where exactly you are might yield you a few slot car buddies...


----------



## cgp_711

*Slot car trouble*

Hi, I confess, I don't know much about slot cars to start. I recently re-discovered my old Tyco US 1 from when I was a kid and thought it would be cool to show my kids. The problem is none of my cars work anymore. The wheels don't spin and the lights don't light up. I thought it might be bad conductors, but I've replaced the copper pieces with new ones. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Could be power pack, could be dirty track, could be the motors need attention... 

First try to run the trucks with a good 9 volt battery. That will determine if it's the trucks. Do not try to spin the wheels of US1 trucks manually!!! The worm gear won't allow the arm to spin by turning the wheels, and odds are you'll mess up one of the gears trying to force it. If the motor won't spin with the battery, take the body off the chassis and try moving the armature in the motor, and then try it with the battery again.

Rail can be cleaned with 400 + grit wet or dry sand paper. Clean the track well after cleaning the rail. If you have a volt meter, see if the power pack is making voltage. 

That's a good start!


----------



## cgp_711

Thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## on the edge 02

*Tyco HO 6290 race computer question*

Hi bought this for my nephews birthday and didn't have a working display.took it apart carefully and diagnosed it as a bad on/ off switch. Forgot to mark the red and orange wires after getting a new switch from radio shack. Can any body offer assistance? Left a pm for " Grandcheapskate" read a post where he had one apart. Really on a limb for this one and need help. Want to surprise the little guy tomarrow. Thanks Rick

Sorry newbie mistake. Thought I was starting a new topic, didn't mean to hijack this post. If a moderator can move that would be great. Again sorry.


----------



## alpink

edge,
if it is simply an on/off switch, it won't matter which way you attach the leads.
it is only accessing one leg of the circuit anyway.


----------



## on the edge 02

I wish it was that easy as switching wires. It has a lap counter and some other doodads. Making little progress. If zI jump the posts it works. Remove the lead and dead. Searched forum for a schematic,but no luck.


----------



## snakelee

*oops*

I just seen this new member intro.Sorry,I guess I was suppose to start here,I was just so excited finding this site and have many so questions.I want to thank every one for y'all help so far it's been great and Balls Out Racing has great Silicone Tires,thanks Balls Out

Paul


----------



## alpink

Paul/snakelee, no worries, post where ever you want. no rules, just right


----------



## shepp121

*newbie in Pennsylvania*

does anyone know if there are racing clubs in the York area.


----------



## alpink

*Pennsylvania?*



shepp121 said:


> does anyone know if there are racing clubs in the York area.


York Pennsylvania?
:dude:


----------



## RjAFX

Sorry Gents ... I missed the newbie thread. For what ever reason the forum adverts jump when ever I click on, type, or what ever. This is using my tablet. I'll see what it works out on my desktop.

Anyway.....Rj in Arizona here. I'm interested in Aurora and Tomy AFX.
Now I'm off to look around...and maybe switch to my puter.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would recommend putting Adblock Plus on anything you surf on, be it your computer or tablet. It will eliminate 99% of the junk ads, pop ups, and your system will run a little faster too. Welcome to HT!!


----------



## Boggy

*new recruit*

Hi all
New here, I'm English living in France.
My interests are Scalextric analogue racing and Tomy/Tyco HO racing. I have a 52 metre 4 lane Classic Scalextric track with pits and Pclapcounter timing, I also have a 15 metre Tomy/Tyco Monza circuit that I am trying to finish, track here is really hard to find, so expect a post for track wanted in the swaps wanted forum
Cheers all

Boggy


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome Boggy!! Not sure how far away he is, but in the track threads, there is another guy in France ho shares common interests. It might be worth finding out.  Look for Demether.


----------



## KS1933

*newbe*

Hello every one, Just joined and wanted to say hi.


----------



## sidecar53

Hi, and welcome. Everyone here is happy to help and give any advice you could ask for. You're gonna like it here! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

KS and Sidecar ...... Welcome to the forum from another new member. Rj in Arizona here, when you boys have snow up to your bumper, and the wind chill is 54 below I'll not be thinking of you as I bask in the 70° blue sky.


----------



## Aurora_Addict

*Introduction*

Hello everyone! My name is Dave. I am 51 years old, live in Babylon, Long Island, NY and I am a Slot Car Addict. I think that is the first step to recovery, right?, admitting you have a problem  I started out around 1968 or 1969 when my parents bought my brother and I a used four lane Aurora layout from a neighbor, for Christmas, already set-up and laid out on a 4' x 8' board, complete with Cars, Steering Wheel controllers, Plasticville buildings and houses and the coolest little pit stop turn off track in front of the Gas Station. I still have most of the Aurora and AFX cars I played with in the 60's and 70's and hope to re-create that same track set up one day.

I grew up in West Hempstead NY, about 12 blocks from the Aurora plant on Cherry Valley Ave., so my friends and I would ride our bikes there once in a while to snoop around in the dumpsters and the back corner of the parking lot where they kept a few truck trailers for extra storage. If I only understood then, the value of these little plastic cars, I would have visited more often and been more "aggressive" in getting my little fingers on their rejects, old stock, etc. My friend across the street, his Mom worked there, so she ended up getting us a job to model for the 1977 AFX Catalog. Might have been one of the best days of my childhood, getting a tour of the plant and offices, playing with the new line of Slot Cars, missing a day of school and getting paid for it!

I returned to the Hobby briefly in the early Nineties and started collecting at Toy shows, but then things like starting a business, getting married, buying a house and having kids got in the way. Well the business and the kids worked out great, the Wife, not so much. Fast-forward 20+ years and I am happily divorced and returning to the Hobby. Started collecting again earlier this year and along with my Aurora favorites, have been finding all this cool "New" stuff (New for me, even though some of them have already been around for 15 or 20 years!) from Model Motoring, NuRora, Autoworld/JL, MEV and Dash, to name a few.

I signed up on Hobbytalk a while back, but finally took the time to read a lot of posts, get up to speed and post my introduction. I can already see there is a lot I can learn here from such an experienced group and I am looking forward to getting to know all of you. Sorry about the long winded post and thank you for all the great information you have all contributed to the site.


----------



## alpink

Aurora Addict ....
you are in luck.
a top notch slot car show is in Parsipany NJ next Sunday at the PAL location.
there is another post with more info in the races and events forum.
welcome to Hobby Talk and get some pictures ready to post.
we like pictures


----------



## AptosC6

Hi. New to this site but have been around on other sites for some time. I live in San Jose CA. I raced HO and 1/24th in the 60's and 70's. Got back into 1/24th scale in 2007 racing locally, than branching out to some of the Bay Area tracks. I ran Bay Area FCR for some years. Lately been racing HO again. We have an active group of racers in this area running Tyco X2's. I have recently been experimenting with Tyco wide chassis and Tomahawk bodies. The lexan body really brings them to life. Also been running the Mega G GT40's in IROC configuration on my 4 lane track. I really love how these cars handle right out of the box, but get much better with minor tuning. Thanks, Randy


----------



## alpink

Randy/AptosC6, welcome to Hobby Talk. good to hear you have guys to race with. not everyone does.
pics? we like pics.


----------



## KirkWH

*Hi, I'm Kirk from Huntsville, AL*

Hi, I'm Kirk, I live in Huntsville, AL, and I just found this board. I've raced/collected slot cars since the 70's. Back then it was AFX cars, during the 90's it was 1/24th and 1/32nd scale commercial track and club racing in the St. Louis area, and in the recent past I raced 1/32nd scale cars in Decatur, AL. About a month ago I discovered NASA, the North Alabama Slotcar Association, who race Thunderjets and I've been having a blast. I've got the racing bug again so now I scour the internet looking for ways to make my little antique cars go faster. That's how I found the Hobby Talk site.


----------



## RjAFX

Hello new members in the new members sub-forum thread. Welcome to HobbyTalk .... now get busy posting pictures in your favorite AFX thread. Post your rare AFX-TOMY-Racamasters in that thread. Do ya need to buy, sell, trade, well HobbyTalk has a sub-forum for that. If ya want a spank'n by a Hot Blonde in a Bikini, your in the wrong forum.

PS: I already tried.


----------



## kartkid1

Hey everyone! My name is Colton. I'm new here  I just got into ho slot car racing. When i was a kid my dad and I would race 1/24 parma slot cars at the local mall. Unfortunately there are no more tracks around our area. Now were into HO scale racing and we are working on creating a nice 4-8 lane layout in our basement


----------



## sethndaddy

Cool Colton, its always fun coming back to a hobby you had as a kid. I love ho cars, but race 1/32nd and lately 1/24th scale cars. Building models and mounting them to an H&R brass chassis is far more fun then I ever thought it would be. But I still love my HO cars, still have them, and still do custom ones too.

Welcome,
Ed, Seth's daddy


----------



## RjAFX

Colton ..... hope your gett'n long, and finding what ya need. Everyone here is happy to help out. Ya just need to watch out who ya trade with or buy from on here. 99.9% of em are fair, honest, and straight forward. Watch out for those guys, you'll end up happy wanting more and more. Then....your hooked, and can't stop.

If that happens to you...go here daily for support.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=425101


----------



## 1Showoff

*Hello*

Looking forward to some pictures, help and just some fun, meet a guy name Daryl at a ho train show couple weeks ago and he told me about this sight


----------



## mrbert62

*Greetings from Sunny Buffalo, New York*

Greetings all: My name is Bert from Buffalo, NY. Yes , the snow has subsided for now. After the 7Ft we had a few weeks ago, the 18" expected by Friday is just a light dusting. 

After days of snow clearing I was explaining to my neighbors 8 years old son that when I was a kid, we spends hours on hours playing with slot car tracks. Rather than trying to explain, I pulled out my Tyco collection that was mothballed some 30 years ago. We spend the day cleaning the tracks and assembling a modified empire 1000 layout i fit to a 5x9. What a great time. The cars are so fast after all this time. Some dry rotted tires what a gas. 

Needless to say, my neighbor, the kids and I are all hooked again. The passion and fun is so much more than playing video games and using a cell phone. Hope to chat with ya'll soon after the shoveling is done.

Bert


----------



## vickers83

Greetings MB62, Welcome to HT from a fellow WNY`er! You`ll find a wealth of info here & a lot of nice people. Post some pics of your layout when you get a chance, We like pictures! :wave:


----------



## josh1997

*New iowa guy*

Hi guys glad to join the site! Ottumwa Iowa here... Been in the slot car world for years and got out. But im back! hope to learn some new tricks and meet some cool people.!


----------



## Superst10

*New guy from missouri. John*

Another new guy here. I haven't touched slot car since late 80s when I was 8. But now I have a son I'm tryin to get out of video games. So I purchased the john force track. With extension set nd 2 return kits for total of 24'. I have few diff style chassis. But I've been reading tht the power pack tht comes with set isn't enough power nor carry enough amperage I've looked at other power pack and not sure if there rite Any suggestions. I know I need atleast 2 power taps


----------



## hojohn

josh1997 said:


> Hi guys glad to join the site! Ottumwa Iowa here... Been in the slot car world for years and got out. But im back! hope to learn some new tricks and meet some cool people.!


hi josh I am from iowa too. you will meet lots of cool people and learn lots here enjoy and have fun.:wave:


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome, sst. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## old blue

Please remember to put your city and state in your profile. You never know who might be your neighbor on here!

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## Grunt311

*Howdy*

Good morning from Ohio I am new to the forum we bought our 8 year old son an AFX giant raceway. Very excited to get into some good racing. 

Nick


----------



## collector rob

Hello! New guy here. I have recently gotten back into slot cars. I had a Tyco 440 set when I was a kid in the late 70's to early 80's. Have bought a few sets and cars. Currently I have mostly 1/32, but am also getting into the smaller scales due to space limitations. My Petty Baker AW set and some TJet cars I ordered should be here in a few days.


----------



## asennafan

Welcome guys, lots of people on here with amazing knowledge about slots, I learn something new every day. Enjoy!


----------



## TheRockinator

collector rob said:


> Hello! New guy here. I have recently gotten back into slot cars. I had a Tyco 440 set when I was a kid in the late 70's to early 80's. Have bought a few sets and cars. Currently I have mostly 1/32, but am also getting into the smaller scales due to space limitations. My Petty Baker AW set and some TJet cars I ordered should be here in a few days.


Welcome,
Always nice to see a fellow Washingtonian join the group. I am part of a small but growing 1/32 Digital racing group. However I am probably the closest guy to you and I live in Renton. Here's a link to our Yahoo Page so you can see more of what we're about. https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/d-r-a-w-w/info

I too have a lot of HO from T-Jets to more modern stuff including a G-Jet from Scaleauto which I sometimes race with the local HOPAC Group. Go to Scaleauto on the web and find the racing link there.

Later The enjoy racing but mostly suck at it Rockinator


----------



## collector rob

"Rockinator" Thanks for the info!


----------



## witchfinder general

*Hello*

Hello I am new to the site. Thanks. I am into Tyco TCR mostly but like regular slots also. While I have had them for years I am now seriously interested in fixing, repairing, and modifying the cars and track I have. I am really interested in finding slotcar dan. he seems to know a lot about Slotless. I look forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## Bubba 123

witchfinder general said:


> Hello I am new to the site. Thanks. I am into Tyco TCR mostly but like regular slots also. While I have had them for years I am now seriously interested in fixing, repairing, and modifying the cars and track I have. I am really interested in finding slotcar dan. he seems to know a lot about Slotless. I look forward to learning from all of you.


a "Vincent-Price" fan ??? Me-2!!!!
also, tongue in cheek; check out/ inquire w/ the slot gang on; "Vincent Custom Wheels" 4 ho slot cars :thumbsup:

what state are U in???
I'm in a state of "Denial" myself...
57 yrs. old disabled & just got back into slots about.... 5 yrs. ago 
since loosing interest @ about 15......

Kept all my cars & track.. + added bigtime...
I'm into HO, 1/43, & 1/32.....

also; deep addiction into movie/TV Show slot vehicles (most have 2 be custom made)....

WELCOME ABOARD MATEY!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 in West TN.
:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

collector rob said:


> Hello! New guy here. I have recently gotten back into slot cars. I had a Tyco 440 set when I was a kid in the late 70's to early 80's. Have bought a few sets and cars. Currently I have mostly 1/32, but am also getting into the smaller scales due to space limitations. My Petty Baker AW set and some TJet cars I ordered should be here in a few days.


Hi collector rob :wave:

I'm more of a pot-pouri collector myself....
1/32 is my passion, but have big collection of various HO & some 1/43's..
57 yrs. old/disabled...

dropped out of slots @ about 15 yrs. old.
BUT, kept all my original stuff... been re-enthused in slots about 5 yrs. ago..

Bubba 123 from West TN. :wave:


----------



## freedomchopper

Hello all:wave:
I`ve been collecting since the early 80`s when my dad and uncles gave me all their tjet stuff. Always looking for more. Very interested in restoration help. Customized and restored cars and motorcycles all my life but being 53 I cant go like I use to, so It`s time to scale down,litterally. Looking forward to reading any tips I can.


----------



## Plowboy77

*Greetings from Plowboy*

Just looking for forums to find the best prices on getting my cars running, something not sponsored by a business that is afraid of competition. I have mostly HO. 80's AFX & Tyco with some Lifelike and T Jets from about 7 yrs. ago.
Plowboy was my Roller Derby moniker...


----------



## witchfinder general

oops repeat


----------



## witchfinder general

Bubba 123 said:


> a "Vincent-Price" fan ??? Me-2!!!!
> also, tongue in cheek; check out/ inquire w/ the slot gang on; "Vincent Custom Wheels" 4 ho slot cars :thumbsup:
> 
> what state are U in???
> I'm in a state of "Denial" myself...
> 57 yrs. old disabled & just got back into slots about.... 5 yrs. ago
> since loosing interest @ about 15......
> 
> Kept all my cars & track.. + added bigtime...
> I'm into HO, 1/43, & 1/32.....
> 
> also; deep addiction into movie/TV Show slot vehicles (most have 2 be custom made)....
> 
> WELCOME ABOARD MATEY!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 in West TN.
> :wave:


nice to meet you. Drag racing , music, hot rods, from Michigan


----------



## Hot Slotz

*1/24 & 1/25 Custom Slot Cars*

Attn: Carrera and similar track owners-- what would be the interest in quality, handmade snap and model kits designed for 14.8volt to run on analog or digital using Carrera motors? Interested? Let me know your thoughts. I presently have over 50 different designs of model kits that are solid and come with the best of parts. Contact me for info and ideas.... Thanks, Chris


----------



## midnight5

*New to site*

My name is Russ and just found my old HO slot cars and tracks. I started to get back into it because of the neighborhood kids want to race them. We are currently building a track layout in my garage so they can come and play whenever they want.

Russ


----------



## AWalker

*Introductions*

Hey all, 
Alan from Sydney , Australia
New to site, but have been interested in all areas of modelling ( mainly cars/trucks etc)
posted a few pics of one of my conversions ( slot car)
and keen to see some of the great work going on out there.
A


----------



## HO2GO

Love to race and collect HO Slot Cars. Looking forward to acquiring some AutoWorld sets: Racing Rigs # 8, NHRA Legends # 16, and release # 14 Willys. I wish AutoWorld would provide photos and info on their new releases sooner; I can't wait to see what the Willys set looks like ! Tetsuo


----------



## SlotCar-Fever

*New here so hope this works and gets to the right people.*

Does anyone make a 1958 Ford 2 door sedan or hardtop???

Thanks,

Roger
SlotCar Fever


----------



## Hockeydude

*New*

Hello everyone


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Welcome to Hobby Talk. Enjoy the hobby and the folks who hang out here.

Charlie


----------



## ColoradoAFX

Hello,
Glad to.be here


----------



## ruralradio

Whereabouts in Colorado? Oops, think I may already know....


----------



## RjAFX

Welcome, welcome, welcome, welcome, welcome, welcome to HobbyTalk gang .....


----------



## 71javelin

Hi, everyone.
This is my first posting, and I was wondering if anyone can tell me the difference between a Johnny Lightning and an Aurora dodge charger Aurora #1407


----------



## khufu

*Hello*

Hello, it's a pleasure being on this site. The reason I joined is that I need a rear bumper for an Eldon #1432-11 rear bumper. My cat climbed into the top of my closet, got into the box of cars, and broke my bumper. Any help in finding one will be very much appreciated. Thank you, Allen


----------



## JamesRoberts

*Glad to meet everyone!*

Hello all. I posted a few other posts before I seen this one. Nice to meet all of you. My name is Jim, and I have been an avid collector of Tyco and Tomy AFX slot cars for years, mainly Tyco. I just recently started purchasing AFX track, but still buy up the Tyco Quick-Click. I have been in plastics molding for over 20 years, and am currently in the design phases of my own brand of track. I will try my best to help all of you with any questions or concerns that you may have. Again, nice meeting all of you, and Race On!


----------



## MSwaterlogged

JamesRoberts said:


> Hello all. I posted a few other posts before I seen this one. Nice to meet all of you. My name is Jim, and I have been an avid collector of Tyco and Tomy AFX slot cars for years, mainly Tyco. I just recently started purchasing AFX track, but still buy up the Tyco Quick-Click. I have been in plastics molding for over 20 years, and am currently in the design phases of my own brand of track. I will try my best to help all of you with any questions or concerns that you may have. Again, nice meeting all of you, and Race On!


Jim,
Glad you are here. Lot's of help if needed, always happy to have new "blood" and brains to ask questions of as well.

Charlie


----------



## DavidT

*DavidT*

Hello everyone,
I'm a long time T-Jet Fan , Builder.
I love this site !
Here's a couple of my builds

David


----------



## Matt C

*new guy*

Thanks for adding me to the site !!:thumbsup:


----------



## ratfink03

Hello everyone
Thanks for allowing me to join. My name is Robert and I live in Western New York south of Buffalo.. Working on new 1/32 slot car circle track build.


----------



## TrackTalk

*Track Moisture Concerns*

Hello fellow slot car racers my name is Dave. Thank you for allowing me to join the Forum. I am in the process of building a 3'x7' layout with the Super International 4 lane track.
My concerns are that if I go with the permanent setup in the cellar that moisture would take its toll on the track. I am considering a dehumidifier to counter the situation. When not in use would covering the track do more harm than good?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Guys,
Welcome to HT. 
Dave,
Light rust/corrosion is always a potential issue no matter where your track its. If your basement has a high moisture content than a dehumidifier would certainly help. covering the track with a light plastic sheet or other cover will help keep the dust problem down. There are many ways to clear a track. See the tech tips section on my web site ( http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum ) for suggestions from many forum members on the "best" way to do it.

No mater what you do you will have to clean the track periodically to keep the cars running smoothly. Feel free to ask any additional questions, you might want to open up a new thread.

Charlie


----------



## sethndaddy

welcome Robert, Dave, David and Matt. Sure you'll have fun here for years of reading and posting.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Deleted


----------



## RjAFX

sethndaddy said:


> welcome Robert, Dave, David and Matt. Sure you'll have fun here for years of reading and posting.


Hellooooooooooo


----------



## ametsman

*Hi There!*

New to the forum. Had slots many years ago. Getting back into it. I have a combination of all different kinds of track. Most of it is the original Aurora tjet track. I'm in northwest Iowa if there are any other Iowans on these forums.


----------



## DrBonex

Welcome. I hope you like this board. I have learned quite a bit from the folks here.


----------



## Cwp7903

*Can anyone tell me an estimated value of this slot car*

1964 revell '56 Chevy bel air coupe.


----------



## vickers83

Its a static model kit, Not a slot car.....


----------



## RjAFX

ametsman said:


> New to the forum. Had slots many years ago. Getting back into it. I have a combination of all different kinds of track. Most of it is the original Aurora tjet track. I'm in northwest Iowa if there are any other Iowans on these forums.


Hello and welcome to HobbyTalk. Get to posting, asking questions and showing us pictures of your goodies.


----------



## Cwp7903

I'm pretty sure it's a slot car, but I am a girl and don't know about this stuff. Lol. I bought it for a guy friend and just wanna know if I got ripped off


----------



## vickers83

Cwp7903 said:


> View attachment 197889
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a slot car, but I am a girl and don't know about this stuff. Lol. I bought it for a guy friend and just wanna know if I got ripped off


Its a static model kit converted to a slot car. Looks like a vintage Revell chassis. Should be an ok runner. I don`t know if you paid too much though. If you got it for under 50 you did ok.


----------



## Bubba 123

vickers83 said:


> Its a static model kit converted to a slot car. Looks like a vintage Revell chassis. Should be an ok runner. I don`t know if you paid too much though. If you got it for under 50 you did ok.


looks like they did a nice job on converting it...
as well as the chassis being the same MFG.....
Box & rest of the model (for the detail-parts esp..)
is nice as well...

check Ebay on; "Revell 1/32 - 1/24- 1/25 car models; PRE-1970.."
you may find some ( I'm not sure as to it's scale, could be 1/32 or 1/24 or 1/25.. anything looking like that on the box  )

"IF" I were a collector, (which I kinda-am, but have only a little knowledge about this..) "I" would LOVE IT!!!

like stated B4, If you $$ $50 or Less :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
my opinion , others will vary greatly :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:

Oh, & WELCOME ABOARD!!! ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123

TrackTalk said:


> Hello fellow slot car racers my name is Dave. Thank you for allowing me to join the Forum. I am in the process of building a 3'x7' layout with the Super International 4 lane track.
> My concerns are that if I go with the permanent setup in the cellar that moisture would take its toll on the track. I am considering a dehumidifier to counter the situation. When not in use would covering the track do more harm than good?


use a painter's cloth or anything that can "Breathe".. not trap moisture :thumbsup:
dehumidifier w/ be great as well..
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MantaRay

*Remember Slot Cars? Slot Car Racing in N. Alabama*

The *Manta Ray Reunion* is a slot car group in N. Alabama that promotes slot car racing by getting guys to pull out their old slot cars and reacquaint themselves with our great hobby/sport. We have Slot Car Parties with tracks, Outings to other tracks and Racing Trips to Hot Slots, the commercial track in Columbia Tn. We also have a newsletter sent free. Families and Kids encouraged! Contact MantaRay through Hobbytalk private message! 
What is a Manta Ray anyway?
Wild “Thingies” from ‘64 – ‘67
In 1964, the slot car boom was taking off with the advent of large commercial tracks. The lust for speed took over from scale home-track cars. Classic Industries hit a Home Run with their 36D powered Manta Ray. The fast, rugged and wild looking fantasy car dominated racing and took slot car design to a new level. From ‘65 through ‘67 manufacturers like Monogram, Riggens, GarVic and BZ poured out new “Thingies” to light up kid’s imaginations and beat each other on the track. 
The *Manta Ray Reunion *is an opportunity to reunite racers with their old cars and celebrate the wild and wonderful machines of the period.


----------



## stevee671

*Hi.*

Just want to say Hi.

In process of building my first layout and table. If the Admins would allow it I would link my build blog...

Four posts to go!


----------



## alpink

welcome stevee671,
yeah man, get some posts up in various threads.
we love pics


----------



## hojohn

ametsman said:


> New to the forum. Had slots many years ago. Getting back into it. I have a combination of all different kinds of track. Most of it is the original Aurora tjet track. I'm in northwest Iowa if there are any other Iowans on these forums.


I am in iowa :wave:


----------



## Cibletown Slim

*Hello to All*

Greetings and best wishes to all the forum's members and administrators. 
I reside in S.Central PA, where dirt oval racing is King. My main interest is Aurora pancake motor cars. 
Although I've been inactive for 20 years I plan on becoming involved in building and racing them again. Surely this forum will be a great resource because everyone I've ever met racing these old cars have been knowledgeable, kind and willing to share. The fun is in the driving!


----------



## alpink

welcome C S
Ralph3rd is in your neighborhood


----------



## stv25419

*slot cars*

Just wanted to let everyone know that in a few hours or so we will be listing a large amount of slot cars by h.o. Detroit, aurora etc. on ebay. Many of these cars are vintage and never used. Great chance to add to your collection. Go to ebay and click on advanced then click on find store and type in throwbackthings2015 this will show you all of our listings.


----------



## RjAFX

Cibletown Slim said:


> Greetings and best wishes to all the forum's members and administrators.
> I reside in S.Central PA, where dirt oval racing is King. My main interest is Aurora pancake motor cars.
> Although I've been inactive for 20 years I plan on becoming involved in building and racing them again. Surely this forum will be a great resource because everyone I've ever met racing these old cars have been knowledgeable, kind and willing to share. The fun is in the driving!


Welcome Slim ..... just got back into this stuff after 20 years myself. Joined this and a couple other sites back in October. One site I don't bother with at all, the other I look at now and then. This is the best site,
and has the best members by far.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Howdy Neighbor*



Cibletown Slim said:


> Greetings and best wishes to all the forum's members and administrators.
> I reside in S.Central PA, where dirt oval racing is King. My main interest is Aurora pancake motor cars.
> Although I've been inactive for 20 years I plan on becoming involved in building and racing them again. Surely this forum will be a great resource because everyone I've ever met racing these old cars have been knowledgeable, kind and willing to share. The fun is in the driving!


Hey Slim, I'm not quite in your neighborhood, as I'm 40 miles north of you in Juniata Co., not too far from Port Royal- do you go to the Dirttrack Races there ?
I'm mainly into Pancake powered HO, although I've lately been collecting anything pre 1969.


----------



## highwingpilot

*Hello Hobbytalk*

New member here. I Recently got back in to HO slots when my boys uncovered all my old cars at my parents house. Track was shot. But after some cleaning and new tires, all my old Aurora T-Jets, Magnatractions, Tyco "S", curvehuggers, etc are back in action. Along with the new-fangled rocket cars that came with the Tomy 4-lane setup, various AutoWorlds, and Tyco 440's. 

I've been splitting time between slots and model ship building. And got into 3D printing ship parts, when it hit me I could 3D print custom car bodies and chassis. 

Some of the guys here and in other forums have been helping to steer the development of a new ultra narrow chassis dubbed the SL1. Designed with the custom builder in mind, its 0.5" width makes it a great fit for open-wheeled F1, Indy, and Hot Rod bodies. It's based on the N20 can motor - similar to the Mega G+. Its got a fully adjustable wheelbase, backwards compatible to T-Jet bodies, with optional clips to fit MagnaTraction, AW Super III, Tyco 440-X2 Wide-pan, and some Mega G bodies. Runs with braids and T-jet guide pin, or optional Tyco/AFX pin design. And your choice of axles and crown/pinion gearing (with trimmed down shoulders to fit the narrow stance). 

The current design doesn't have traction magnets. But working on a variant that features adjustable height magnets. And possibly a steerable front end option.

I'll post pictures shortly. Glad to be here, and looking forward to participating in the forums.

- HWP


----------



## LDThomas

Welcome aboard, HWP.

Love the 3D printer stuff.


----------



## freedom83arms

*slot car crazy!*

good to know you folks! i'm getting back into the slot craze, and i love it! mag41boy


----------



## mrtjet

Mrbert welcome aboard. Enjoy the ride. As Vickers says show the track. There is tjet racing in Springville NY last I knew.


----------



## EdwinL

Been involved with slot cars since childhood, but I'm new to T-jet racing. Lots of info here! Thanks!


----------



## spicewala

Hi All!! Please add me guys.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome Spicewala


----------



## tapkoote

*olde guy new to slots*

Not new to hobby talk, but just bought my first slot drag racer. Do and will have some questions about 1/24-1/25th cars.
Pat


----------



## alpink

drag racers rule
LOL
welcome


----------



## theroad87

*Hi!*

Hi! I've been lurking here quite awhile. Really enjoying the Slot Car Box Stock & Collecting threads in particular.
Been slot racing since folks got me an Aurora set (Galaxy & Riviera) for Christmas back in mid-60's. I have a fair number of AFX/Tomy and Tyco cars plus some LL M & T cars, and some JL/AW Tjets & XTs. Also have some Storm, G3, & Viper racers (Super Stock thru Restricted Open). Over 500 cars total - mix of shelf queens, somewhat rare/HTF cars, runners, racers, and many still in original packages. Super G Man & I have visited each other - great paint skills & collections there!

Local H.O. slot racing scene has about 12 regulars racing every 3-4 weeks Sept-April. This year we're racing Fray-style Tjets w/ slip on tires, and Life-Like M chassis with lexan bodies. I have a 3-1/2' x 18' 4-lane gray painted Tomy "quad-roval" (easily converts to 3-1/2' x 12' oval & road courses, and 3-1/2' x 18' oval & road courses).

High on my "want" list:
C8/better Tyco Earnhardt with airdam.
Tyco #8910 HP7 Petty #43 (single in package, same as the one in the HP7 twin pack with the Superbird ... not the #6910 version, which I have.)
Tomy Peugeot #44 Esso GTP (have the #45). Tomy Nissan Nichi-ra and Mada GTPs (have the red/blue #4).
Tomy Porsche 962, Kenwood blue and red versions.
An intact AFX 6-wheel Tyrell (I have a busted one).
Hope to make the Midwest Show next month in Highland, IN.

BTW, I am partial to yellow/black paint schemes but the Gulf and Pennzoil schemes are among my favorites too.

See you at the races!
Mike


----------



## Minnick88

*Scx nascar*

Looking to buy a used scx nascar set. I think i want digital to be able to race like 5 cars. If anyone has some ideas or a set for sale let me know. Thanks


----------



## RjAFX

Welcome to all of you......Get busy posting and adding pictures. We all like pictures...ok so maybe I'm the only one that likes pictures.


----------



## Sumopig

*Newbie*

Hello Hooby Fans,
My name is sumopig (Joe), and I am a long time slot car fan. Grew up racing at the nearby slot car business in town and then had my own AFX track for about 40 years. About 3 years ago I sold everything I had and invested in 1/32 Scalextric (analog), and that's what I'm into now. I am actually just starting my plans for a new 4 lane oval track. (5x16') I want to race Modifieds and modified coupes as well as jalopys like I used to watch as a kid in CT.
Looking forward to asking many questions and getting as much knowledge as I can about this great sport.
Thanks for having me!!
:wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Welcome Joe


----------



## Oldgzr

*Hi, I'm new here*

Hi, I just found this forum and want to get acquainted with people who share my hobby interests. I started in slot cars with an Aurora Model Motoring (Vibrator Cars) set that I got for Christmas in 1960. I raced H.O. and for awhile 1/24 scale slots until about 1991 when I got into R/C Aircraft and Cars.

I recently retired and now that I have more time to do the things I enjoy I am looking at getting back into H.O. racing again. I still have all of my old cars and equipment. My track table and H.O. layout are still set up in the garage but in a serious state of disrepair due to neglect and being used as an R/C Aircraft storage bench. 

I am researching the present state of the H.O. Racing scene as I have a huge knowledge gap from 1991 until the present. My plans are to find a new place to store my R/C planes, resurrect my track and scenery and get racing again. 

I am hoping that I may rely on the people of this forum to fill me in on what I have missed since 1991.


----------



## alpink

0ldgzr. ask questions, please.
show us pics of your stuff.
we love pics. welcome to hobby talk


----------



## Oldgzr

I need a few days to get things organized before I can post photos. I have a spare bedroom in the house that I use as a hobby room and the overflow is in the garage. Both areas currently look like a hobby shop exploded.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Oldgzr said:


> I need a few days to get things organized before I can post photos. I have a spare bedroom in the house that I use as a hobby room and the overflow is in the garage. Both areas currently look like a hobby shop exploded.


sounds familier . Ask away, lots of knowledge here. Lots of changes since the '60s as well.

Welcome back to the HO addiction.


----------



## Punisher2009

*New Member*

Hi! New member here! I've been away from HO slot cars for 30+ years. I just got back into it about a year and a half ago. I already have gotten over a 100 cars. Alost of them are runners. I do have some in the packages. I'm sure I'll break them out. My track now is probably between 40-45'. I signed up for HT about a week ago and have really enjoyed all the posts.


----------



## alpink

welcome punisher!
we like pictures
you got any?


----------



## Punisher2009

I'll post some soon. Late night last night giving out candy to the gremlins.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Punisher,
Austin TX? Was there for the F1 submarine race last weekend. Had a great time even with the rain. Hopefully no rain next year.

Charlie


----------



## Punisher2009

Yes I live on the out skirts of Austin. Crazy weather for sure. They closed I-35 Friday due to flooding on the next go around of the rain.I didn't make it out this year. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Punisher2009

Here's a couple of pics of my last layout/ Re-doing it again. Enjoy! Most of my buildings are made out of cell foam. I do have some plastic ones as well.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Good work on the buildings. Got home to MS on Monday after the race to find out we had 7.5" rain Sunday/Monday. Had another 2.5" this week. Think I can safely say the drought here is broken!


----------



## Punisher2009

If it keeps raining they can race the new F1 canoes at the track.


----------



## Off-iceofficial

*Slot car on ice?*

I am an off ice official that works hockey games for the NAHL. We have a reputation around the league of how much we mess with the refs. We have cut pucks in half, tied one to a fishing line, and the list goes on. Our next goal is to hollow out a puck and have an RC car underneath the puck and as the ref goes to pick it up, we drive the puck off. Do y'all have any suggestions as to a car that could be powerful enough to do this? Thank you


----------



## alpink

you might want to ask on the Radio Contorl (RC) forum.
this is a slot car forum


----------



## Off-iceofficial

Thank you, someone had suggested removing the slot from the car. I am rather ignorant on the subject. I will try there.


----------



## Monte ss

*New to hobby talk*

Monte ss here been racing slot cars off and on since I was 8 am now 53 will post pics of my current 4 lane Tony soon


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Monte,
Welcome to HT. Your story sounds like a lot of us. Enjoy the hobby.

Charlie


----------



## alpink

welcome monte .... we like pics


----------



## Monte ss

*monte ss pictures of current track*

here's my present, tomy four lane.


----------



## alpink

very nice.
what material are you using for the walls on the curves?


----------



## Monte ss

*Walls*

You won't believe this I have never told it is the plastic slots from cyclone fencing the kind found at construction sites or the house next door if you pull straight up they come right out cuts easy bends around any curve can be glued or nailed I nailed using finishing nails left sticking up for flags hardware stores mite have damaged section for cheap ten feet of fence would be enough for two tracks anyways


----------



## Monte ss

The first two suggestions are best done at night ha ha


----------



## alpink

LOL, I know what you are talking about. the "privacy" strips in chain link fence. yeah, that has to be pretty durable.
good idea


----------



## Monte ss

Yes it is very slippery it probably doesn't show imounte mine off of the out side lane 1/8 to1\4 inch away so cars can't lean on rails if your good u can use them a little I just didn't want outside lane to have guard rail advantge


----------



## Monte ss

Also painstakingly cut track aprons out of floor underlayment it is same thickness as Tony track paint it black it is time consuming but worth it even magnitude cars like to slide a little


----------



## Dan Bremer

there's new 1/24 8 lane 135' slot car raceway open in Peoria,Il. (as of 11-'15)located in nearby Bartonville on Adams across from post office. Info.(309)671-4898


----------



## Bubba 123

Dan Bremer said:


> there's new 1/24 8 lane 135' slot car raceway open in Peoria,Il. (as of 11-'15)located in nearby Bartonville on Adams across from post office. Info.(309)671-4898


Oh Man...
I'm all the way over in West Tenn....
anyone else from West TN area-ish???
I have a 15.5' X 4' four lane LL oval track with dished upper 2 lane curves..
and a smaller Aurora L&J 4-laner flat tri-curve oval....

working on a small L&J 2-lane "Dirt/Sand" track with Aurora "Speed-Curves" as well....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Monte ss said:


> here's my present, tomy four lane.


(eyes watering).. That's Pertty-er than CASE of; NOS T-Jet narrow-slim Aurora Chassis....:thumbsup::freak::drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Fast Five

Sweet:tongue:


----------



## capitanwillbill

*New*

Hello, I'm new to the forum but not to HO racing, I love it and have for years.


----------



## alpink

hey Capitan!
welcome.
pictures please.
we like pics


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Welcome, you find a bunch of HO addicts here. Join the crowd!

Charlie


----------



## vaBcHRog

welcome to the forum


----------



## Punisher2009

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hub

Hello, gang..

Been out of the slot car game for a while, now, but, looking to delve back into it by making a nice custom setup of my own that I wont tire of after a week.

My idea is to make it modular in design and make it out of existing plastic track.
This way, when it starts to get "old" I can add/swap new modules for added excitement, donating, storing, or selling the removed module.
(Wood might be easier, but, Im an electrical nerd. I dont have all those awesome power tools you guys have, but, Ive got all the diodes and ICs you can cook.  )

I'll have tons of questions along the way, but, I'll go through the threads first because Im sure most, or all, of the issues/questions Ill have will have, probably, been addressed already.

I would LOVE a digital format to where I can run multiple cars per slot, but, wouldnt mind running an "old school" analog setup either.....
(would prefer to keep everything HO scale, but, whats considered the next step larger on the scale? O? N? (been a long time..)

Ill take any and all advice you might be willing to share, but, in the meantime, Imma do some homework, and see what I can uncover on my own.


Thanks for keeping the spirit of slot racing alive!


-Hub


----------



## slotking

welcome
good luck on your project!

PS
New members are not allowed to post in the NEW MEMBER thread!
you have to have been a member for 40+ years and can not remember if you a new member or not!:lol:


----------



## alpink

hub, no digital in HO to my knowledge. 
the next largest scale is 1/43 and I don't know about digital there either.
1/32 does have digital tracks with multiple cars in same lane available. 
pretty popular from what I understand.

I drag race 1/64(HO) and am a little northwest of Phi.

welcome


----------



## MOMG

*Storm King Raceway*

Got back into my slot cars and have build a 4x8 4 lane over the last year and a half. Lots of questions. Like to run a wide variety of Chassis, mostly AFX and Tyco. Track is painted AFX.

Cars seem to eat pinion gears. Wondering abour gear saver adjustment.

Storm King Raceway can be found on FB.


----------



## Jasper73

*Jasper*

Hello everyone,
I use to have an HO track 30 years ago. I friend of mine bought a drag strip HO track and wants to race me. He has several cars and brags they are fast. They may be. I'm wanting to race him and give him a race he won't forget... Say beat him. So help me out on what to purchase to kick some butt on the strip


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Jasper,
Welcome to HT and back to the slot hobby. Can't help you as I don't drag race, but there are folks here that do. You might be able to search the threads for drag race and see what pops up.

Charlie


----------



## alpink

jasper, need to know some stuff first.
what kind of track? how long from start to finish line?
how much room after finish line to stop? do the rails have a gap after the finish line?
most important ... what kind of power supply?
how many volts?
how many amps?
what type of chassis are you planning on using?

all out velocity rockets require a good power supply and lots of room to stop in.
having a fast car that gets destroyed on it's first pass isn't much good to anyone.
having the knowledge of the things i have asked will dictate what kind of car and what speeds can be tolerated.
this is NOT as simple as having the fastest car.
I can supply one of those for a couple hundred dollers, but if you don't understand the mechanics of keeping it running, it will become useless in a couple passes.
also, the really fast cars don't look like show room hot rods that you see cruising the boulevard.
they look more like salt flat racers with very aerodynamic bodies that aid in downforce.
again. cost can mount in a hurry as tires can wear out in just a couple passes, gears might need changing frequently too.

for the fastest guys on the planet look for DRHOE
Drag Racing H O Extremists.
tell em alpink sent you.
tell Steve Geary I said HI!


----------



## Jasper73

Alpink, all I know is that it is a AutoWorld John force edition track. 13' long with a return lane. Sorry that's all I know. I've never seen it.


----------



## stlracer

Hello, I race t-jets, esp. Fray cars

stlracer


----------



## alpink

stlracer, welcome to Hobby Talk.
you will find a great group of guys here. 
we like pictures
show us your cars


----------



## PMount

*New Member*

Hello all. Thanks for putting up this great forum which is easy to join and use, with lots of great members and posts that I've seen so far. 

I've been running slot cars with my kids for a couple of years now, and recently built a track in the basement while my wife was out of the country and unable to stop the madness. We race occasionally and informally with each other and with guests, mostly as a winter time activity. 

Currently we only do HO, though some other stuff might be in the cards in the future.

I happened to see hub's post below, and if you see this, since you're an electrical whiz, maybe you can be the guy to make AC2Car work on HO. Some Googling ought to get you started on that little wild goose chase.

Look forward to spending some time learning from the experts and not-so-experts alike.

:wave:


----------



## alpink

PMount, welcome.
pics!!!
post some pics
we like pics


----------



## PMount

*Pics*

Alpink I put them in the post over on the track building forum.


----------



## JD493

*Here I go again*

Hello everyone. You've built an incredible resource for guys like us. I however must question your standards, I've been warned about joining a group that's standards allow a guy like me to join! 

I'm jumping back into slots after a few decades away and it's overwhelming how out of control this has gotten, I'm blown away. 

I'm trying to re create the fond memories of my dad and I racing slots except with my Grandsons. Since I have 2 boys, a 4 lane track was a must. I'm a paraplegic and finding fun activities over winter is challenging at best, I'm hoping this will fit the bill. I know it did when I was their age. I'm in the process of putting 1 together, I found a deal on an older Super International 4 lane track that looks to be in good shape. I jumped the gun and bought a bunch of garbage track on ebay before finding this great information(specifically steering most away from ebay track I now see). I'll clean it up and make a few small tracks to get others started on this hobby too I guess. I hate to just toss it. I've had great luck buying ebay products in the past until trying to buy track, go figure.

In my previous life, I ran the welding/fabrication side of a machine/welding shop, so I bring a few skills to the table. I'm more of a jack of all, master of none guys. I know enough to get us into some trouble anyhow. 

I'm still needing controllers and a power supply to wire it the way I want. I also need to design a table, build in as much of the drivers station, jumpers, etc. I can before assembly. I'm hoping you guys have a bunch of tips to take some of the guess work out of it all. I'm not certain on what power track to use for 3 wire controllers or how many I'll need. I also need to wire in variable voltage control for the lil ones so I'm not picking up cars the whole time. WOW! I didn't realize how much I had left to do until listing it. Imagine that.

I look forward to getting to know you guys and learning a lot along the way. I hope you can tolerate my long winded posts and occasional sarcasm as I have a hard time turning it off.

Thanks again for the great site! JD


----------



## alpink

JD, hey, they let ME in! 
LOL
welcome to Hobby Talk


----------



## MSwaterlogged

JD, welcome to HT and back to the hobby that consumes . You said you purchased an older SI set which is a good starter set. As far as power goes, you have two options: 1. Buy a variable power supply (30 volt DC, 10 amp or so). Mastech, or clone (Google DC power supply HY3010 and see what pops up). This gives you complete control. For my grandkids I set it at 9-10 v, for adults I jump to 17 or so (have a small track). 2: Pick up a AFX tri-power pack or two. This gives you three voltage levels, Beginner, Intermediate and Expert. Works very well. You might consider picking up a less expensive set that has the tri-power in it, you will get more track and cars as well as controllers that way.

Lots of options on building a track, search the forum, ask questions, go for it.
Welcome,
Charlie


----------



## JD493

*OOps, I forgot that.*

Thanks guys! 
MS I forgot to mention that I also found a scratch n dent sale on a new track w/ tri power and 2 mega G+ cars. It just about floored me that I bought that new AFX Infinity for 40$ because of a tiny dent in the corner of the box!!! You couldn't be more correct about that tri power, it made all the difference w/ the boys.
I'm going to buy the bench top power supply like you mentioned. Then I'll build in adjustable voltage to each lane individually via switching box/brake controller I saw on here somewhere. Looked like the ticket 4 me. I don't have the wiring figured out 100% but I'm close thanks to you guys.

Old Russet controllers.
Does anyone know if I can switch out the guts on these and replace w/ parma guts if need be? I'm having a hard time locating affordable/quality controls. When I say quality, that's a parma econo or the like. I know there are much better out there, just way out of my ballpark. 

Is there much risk in buying older/used parmas on ebay? I'm seeing what I think are used econos for around 10$. Are those worth the risk of them being rebuild-able at that price point?

I think I'm posting these Q's in the wrong area. I apologize if that's the case. I'm still finding my way around here.
THanks, JD


----------



## MSwaterlogged

JD,
If you buy old parmas, you may have to replace the resister (~$10) but unless they are really beat up, not much else can be wrong (except maybe the wiper arm button). 

Suggest you move this topic to the main forum out of the new member area. Will get more response probably. 

The Infinity set was a great buy. That will get you off on the right foot. Note that the 120 ohm controllers that come with it, work fine for the MG+ cars, but not so well for anything older, you need lower ohms for those.


Charlie


----------



## JD493

I can't figure out how to move my post to the right thread. Any idea how to? I'll keep looking.
Thanks, JD


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Can't move it, only a moderator can (I think). Just start a new one. No problem. BTW, Olathe, KS? SuperGMan is not far from you. May want to contact him.


----------



## Racer411

Hello everyone I race 1/24 slot cars and im a new member. I was looking for a trinity monster horsepower machine and a hudy tire truer for slot cars if anyone has one of either I would be interested 

Thank you!


----------



## alpink

welcome to Hobby Talk. I have some 1/24 stuff. I'll have to look. get back to you soon


----------



## Racer411

Thank you!


----------



## Frank Broughton

Hello all, my son and I are starting to play around with slot car racing some. Played around some with AW's drag racing set. Also have some Carrera 1:43 cars and track. We are looking forward to the arrival tomorrow of our new AFX 21018 Super International Race kit....

We are from the Buffalo, NY area and looking to gain some tips to enjoy this hobby some!


----------



## alpink

Frank, you have come to a good place.
stay tuned there will be many answers for you. 
you made a good choice with AFX set you purchased.
please post on some of the other threads for more specific information.
welcome to Hobby talk.


----------



## Frank Broughton

Thank you alpink! I will look around and glean! I lurked around on the forum a few years ago but joined up this time around. Have to ask, what is up wiht the BANNED after your name? lol


----------



## alpink

it is a joke,
but, I have had several "vacations", the last for 6 months.
so, it fits. LOL


----------



## jewles

*pricing*

Me and my other half have 13 clear plastic cases with Tyco curve huggers cars. Was wanting to see what they go for if anyone could help please.


----------



## Bubba 123

jewles said:


> Me and my other half have 13 clear plastic cases with Tyco curve huggers cars. Was wanting to see what they go for if anyone could help please.


Hi !!
Repost this on the "Slot Car Boxed Collectors" thread...
about 2nd down on list of threads here in Main Menu of Slot Cars..

Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Acki

Hello everybody, 

I had joined hobby talk some time ago. It was the time when I came into contact with hO slot cars again. Soon it became obvious how much changed since my days with a Faller track. All the information was rather intimidating and very helpful. Never posted a massage, because I was under the impression I had nothing to contribute to the forum. Since the first days with all the overwhelming information I figured out what I like most about the hobby. The focus has gone to modelling tracks and cars. I live in Germany. European cars and tracks are my main inspiration. Maybe some can find some interest in some of my projects. Now, this is my very first post on any forum. 

Lets see how it goes.
Michael


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Although, I'm pretty junior here, Welcome to Hobby Talk...

Your work is phenomenal, Michael... I'm in awe...

I may spend days... weeks on your websites...

John
.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Welcome Michael. I share a similar interest and am currently building a small fictional European Country Circuit. Look forward to seeing your work

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Michael... Tried to comment at your *Circuit Reims-Gueux* blog (what an
astounding track construction) with Wordpress... I could not get it to work...
Not sure what I'm doing wrong...

The cars you've done are truly beautiful...

The question I tried to ask in the comment section was about the old
Faller course*:*

_Michael---das ist so eine schöne Strecke---ich bin nur erstaunt---haben Sie zerlegen?---vielen Dank für Ihre Zeit---Dushkwoneshe ~ hoffe, meine Übersetzung ist gut ~_

Look forward to construction updates and new cars...

John


~ Watching the 1956 and 1961 GP at Reims-Gueux right now, to get familiar with the scenery and buildings ~
.


----------



## Acki

Hi John,

Not sure how to comment on the blog and if you have to be registered. It would be good to know. Maybe you can try again at some point.
The translation is very good. We all love Google or do you speak German? I know there are some with German ancestors on hobby talk.

The Faller track had awkward measurements and was too heavy to be moved without damaging. I also came to the point where I felt I wanted to experiment with structures in the right scale. Obviously large structures need more space and a different approach to track layout. Between Reims-Gueux and Faller I made small track experimenting with the larger structures. This is the track I use to shoot the cars. I had started planning Reims and making mock-ups a long time before I actually started building the table. At that point the old Faller Track had to be taken down.

Thank you for your interest and kind words.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Sorry the Faller track had to be dismantled, Michael...

I took German in college and was married to a German girl for a few years...

I have forgotten almost all I learned in college... *And* her :lol:

Now all I know is enough to sing along with Rammstein... \m/ >.< \m/

John
.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Michael,

You are an artist and fine craftsman. I love you work.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Michael...

I was able to sign in and post a comment on the Circuit R-G blog
with *Google*...

I will try *Wordpress* again, as *Google* and I don't play well together...

John
.


----------



## Acki

Hi John,

it is nice to receive a comment! Not sure why you don´t get along with Google.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
A long term disagreement with them, that was never settled...

I try to avoid Google (which is near impossible) as much as I can..
.


----------



## Tentoesover

*Another new guy*

Hi guys, new to the forum, thought I'd introduce myself. 

When I was a kid my Uncle gave me his hand-me-down slot sets. One was an AFX Venom Van set with a bunch of extra track. I had years of fun with that stuff.

He also gave me an older drag racing set, larger gauge, with two dragsters that had the brushes on the arms, so when the dragster did a wheelie the brushes stayed in contact with the track. It had a lighted Christmas tree starting gate and a finish line structure that showed who crossed the line first. 

In 8th grade I went off to camp. My parents tossed all that stuff and a lot of other good stuff that would make ya cry. I never went to camp again, and I'm a bit of a hoarder now (not "on tv" bad, but I have a hard time letting stuff go). 

I'm creeping up to 47 now. Wife, kids, mortgage, job all the trappings of being a grown-up. I've been surfing Northern and Central California for about 35 years now, I have been collecting and restoring BMX bikes for about a decade. 

My first car was a 1926 Model T Speedster that I built from a basket case, I sold that for a more modern car, a '58 Ford  . Next was a '70 Karmann Ghia. Once the kids were born, the cars got boring. 

I'm trying to part with a few BMX bikes and I'm going to get set up with a new AFX track. Looking at the Giant right now, it looks like it has all the new bells and whistles. I do enjoy collecting, and I intend to collect vintage racecars for the track. The GT40 is my favorite car of all time, and I'll need a Ferarri to race against it, that era Le Mans cars really get me going. 

I look forward to getting to know you guys and seeing your setups. :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog

Welcome to the board young in


----------



## alpink

Tentoesover,
wlecome to Hobby Talk. 
any pics?
we like pics


----------



## Frank Broughton

Welcome to the forum Ten toes!


----------



## asennafan

Welcome! And if you have any Mongoose Motomags or Blue Max's to trade for slot stuff let me know!


----------



## Noobie164

Hey all... Not really "new" but its been many years since I had a track, not anymore!!! Looking forward to learning lots...


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Welcome back. Any question, just ask in the forum. You will get lots of answers.

Charlie


----------



## zdatslot

Hi everyone, just found my cliffhangers track , brought it out and was amazed how much fun me and kids had with it. 
I been browsing ebay.. amazed at the options. 
I have plans now to set up a track on 4x8-- it will fit under my pool table when not in use!
My first order of business is deciding on going with afx or tyco track.
Big Datsun 240Z fan here.
Anyone in Florida?:wave:


----------



## asennafan

Welcome! I'm a Z car fan as well-







[/URL]


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I recommend AFX. Think the track is better (imo) and more track options.


----------



## Frank Broughton

zdatslot said:


> Hi everyone, just found my cliffhangers track , brought it out and was amazed how much fun me and kids had with it.
> I been browsing ebay.. amazed at the options.
> I have plans now to set up a track on 4x8-- it will fit under my pool table when not in use!
> My first order of business is deciding on going with afx or tyco track.
> Big Datsun 240Z fan here.
> Anyone in Florida?:wave:


welcome.... afx track for sure.... Merritt Island is Munzee land. You play that game?


----------



## zdatslot

Frank Broughton said:


> welcome.... afx track for sure.... Merritt Island is Munzee land. You play that game?


neverhave- I had to google that to see what you mean. Is that like geocaching?- found one of those once when out on a bike trail.


----------



## zdatslot

MSwaterlogged said:


> I recommend AFX. Think the track is better (imo) and more track options.


I spent hours researching tyco vs afx- some people say the quality of tyco rails were better,blabla. 
Finally I broke down and ordered a International 4 lane set up today, all new with the tripower set up seems like a good starting point. 
Oh yeah- for my daughter- going to set up a lost world T- rex section. lol.

Going to go with 2 of the 3x6 hollow door set up and go from there. 
I did some searching on routing a track- maybe next time if I stick with it that long...


----------



## ricksslots

*Hello All.*

Thanks for allowing me to join Hobbytalk!! I collect Tyco HO Slot Cars, and am always looking for the Rare, Hard to Find Tyco Cars.


----------



## McSmithers

*Intro*

Looking forward to getting back in the hobby after a 50 year absence. Many questions will be forthcoming and hope to learn a lot from everyone.

Thanks!

McSmithers


----------



## alpink

McS, you came to the right place.
dive right in


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Welcome back, glad you have joined us.


----------



## arizona_lew

*Me NOOB*

Hello!

I am Lew and I live in Surprise Arizona. I call myself a NOOB to HO racing and I managed to prove that a couple weeks ago at Russ Uptons house where the Arizona HO Racing Association calmly allowed me to participate in 12 races and 12 dead last finishes  But that was a first since I had old tjets back when I was a teenager in the early sixties.
So I am here to learn and also ask for help as time goes by. 
If anyone has or knows of anyone with a 4X12 or 5x12 5x10 etc custom HO track that they would like to sell please pm me here.

Thanks

Lew


----------



## Frank Broughton

zdatslot said:


> neverhave- I had to google that to see what you mean. Is that like geocaching?- found one of those once when out on a bike trail.


Yes like geocaching.... but uses QR Codes.


----------



## Frank Broughton

ricksslots said:


> Thanks for allowing me to join Hobbytalk!! I collect Tyco HO Slot Cars, and am always looking for the Rare, Hard to Find Tyco Cars.


Welcome to the forums Rick.


----------



## alpink

arizona_lew said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am Lew and I live in Surprise Arizona. I call myself a NOOB to HO racing and I managed to prove that a couple weeks ago at Russ Uptons house where the Arizona HO Racing Association calmly allowed me to participate in 12 races and 12 dead last finishes  But that was a first since I had old tjets back when I was a teenager in the early sixties.
> So I am here to learn and also ask for help as time goes by.
> If anyone has or knows of anyone with a 4X12 or 5x12 5x10 etc custom HO track that they would like to sell please pm me here.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lew




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Max-Trax-5-...819557?hash=item1a10409ca5:g:GisAAOSwezVWzlJj

.


----------



## TyPey

*I'm THAT guy!*

You know, the one that joins and doesn't post for 6 weeks. Life's been a blender, what can I say.
I've lurked here on and off for years and decided to narrow my hobby focus back to HO slots. I dug out my stuff and went thru the cars and got them running pretty good, setup a track and ran with the grandson a bit. My reflexes aren't what they used to be!
Anyway, been buying some cars from my LHS (ebay) and plan to build a 64" x 12' or 16' table for a road course - Love Can-Am and Trans-Am cars and F1 - highly addictive stuff!
So, tons of questions forthcoming and hopefully I can make some contributions along the way. I'll try posting build pics and car pics as I figure it out, been gone too long and lot's of catching up to do!

Sorry for the novel, and thanks for the Forum, c-ya out there, Walt


----------



## alpink

Walt, it's all good.
a novella now and again is interesting.
welcome and please ask anything.
your opinions are valued too.
so, just because you just started posting doesn't mean you don't know enough or are entitled.
welcome


----------



## Zauderer

Hi! I just happened to stumble across this forum today, which is fortunate because I'd been planning to get back into HO racing after a 20 year absence. As you might imagine, the HO world seems to have changed a lot since I was last active, so I hope you guys can tolerate a barrage of questions till I get back up to speed. 
I'm currently living in Nebraska, and there's virtually no slot racing for miles around, so...


----------



## MSwaterlogged

We love questions! Ask away. Welcome back to the HO addiction (I mean hobby).

Charlie


----------



## Dart39

Hi everyone


----------



## Dart39

Where can I race or get a slot car to race I'm in murrells inlet


----------



## alpink

where is murrel's inlet?


----------



## Super Coupe

I think South Carolina.
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

thanx >Tom<
are you considering coming to the drag race in Skippack April 9?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Dart39 said:


> Where can I race or get a slot car to race I'm in murrells inlet


Check out the slot car races forum. You will probably find out if anyone is in your area on there. Welcome to HT.


----------



## joclar

Hello, I'm from Quebec, Canada....

Been playing with Tomy racetracks in the 1980's ...

Now I'm back with my 2 kids and we're having lot's of fun.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

joclar,
Glad you are here. Enjoy the cars and the kids!


----------



## Jeff D.W.

How's it going ? Posting today to see where I might sell a 1987 Tyco red / white banshee slot car .


----------



## Gardenartisan68

*Home raceway*

New to the forum. I bought a 18'x6' 6-lane HO track a few months ago for my son and me. We are looking for enthusiasts around Jacksonville, FL to come race with us.


----------



## Gardenartisan68

*Wrong pic*

Oops. Wrong pic. This is our HO track. The previous pic is of our 1/32 Carrera digital track. We set up GT racetracks, like that one of the Daytona Rolex24. Welcome to come race that one too.


----------



## River Hills

Saying hi from Warminster, PA. I'm running on a Tomy AFX track, a slight variation of the River Hills 50 from Greg Brauns site. The majority of my cars are Super G+. I also run BSRT G3, SRT's, Lifelike T's, and a few Tyco 440x2. I just got a few Mega G's and two Mega G+. My initial opinion of the Mega G+ is still up in the air. I'm not crazy about the fact that they need the higher ohm controller to run properly. The Mega G cars seem to be getting faster the more they break in.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Welcome to SCI, glad you are here. Both the MG and MG+ benefit from a 30 minute or so break in at a lower voltage. Even so, you will find the MG+ are a little slower than the MG cars.

Charlie


----------



## River Hills

Yeah, both lack the speed of the Super G+, but the body styling on the Indy and LMP style cars are phenomenal.


----------



## T-jet

Saying Hello from Clarion PA. Big time t-jet collector/ racer here:grin2:


----------



## alpink

welcome T-jet


----------



## cheftoo

*back up and running*

Hello. I'm reintroducing myself to the forum. I haven't logged on in a very very long time. I could not log in using my old credentials so I just created a new account. I'm looking forward to start re contributing to this forum.

Cheers!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome back to the madness!


----------



## glock24

Hello,

I was looking for a Christmas gift form my soon to be 4 year old, and I came across a slot car racing set in a departament store. It was a non-brand cheap $10 set, but it brought back chinldhood memories and nostalgia. It was decades since I last saw slot cars. I bought the cheap set anyways, just to see how my son reacted, and he liked it a lot! But being cheap crappy battery operated set it did not work well and batteries needed changing every 5 minutes or so.

But all this was enough to get me to look for decent sets as I remember them and bought a couple of set off eBay, along with some cars, chasis and tune-up kits. The birthday is less than 2 weeks away, I´ll start cleaning/repairing the cars and track and found this site to share and get wisdom from fellow members.


----------



## alpink

glock, welcome.
you have found a good source of info and kind folks that will help you any way they can.
ask anything and in a few days, maybe as short as a few hours, you will have answers.
when you can, post up some pictures.
we like pics


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

glock24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking for a Christmas gift form my soon to be 4 year old, and I came across a slot car racing set in a departament store. It was a non-brand cheap $10 set, but it brought back chinldhood memories and nostalgia. It was decades since I last saw slot cars. I bought the cheap set anyways, just to see how my son reacted, and he liked it a lot! But being cheap crappy battery operated set it did not work well and batteries needed changing every 5 minutes or so.
> 
> But all this was enough to get me to look for decent sets as I remember them and bought a couple of set off eBay, along with some cars, chasis and tune-up kits. The birthday is less than 2 weeks away, I´ll start cleaning/repairing the cars and track and found this site to share and get wisdom from fellow members.


Welcome to the boards glock (and your son!) I see that you have already assimilated yourself - good! :cheers2:


----------



## glock24

Thanks for the welcome! Where is the best place to post pictures, ask questions (technical or otherwise) and post stories/progress slot projects?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpink

glock, I use photobucket to host my pics and there is an easy URL that I can copy and then paste here to view my album ....

Mash Up Contest 050415 by J Allan Sprenker | Photobucket

that is a link to look at the album ....

and this is a picture from the album ....



some folks like FLIKR as a host.
and there are others ......

.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The slot car section is fairly new to me, but here is the sub forum page. There is the general section, a customizing, track and a few more specific ones to post into. If you find one that is out of place after you start the thread - shot me a pm and I can move to another section if need/want. JLMK

Slot Cars - HobbyTalk


I prefer flikr over photobucket, but like alpink said there are many others as well.


----------



## ricki

*Hello from Ontario*

Stumbled across the Scottsboro Raceway thread while surfin for old "Car Model" magazine issues, so thought I'd join up to find out what is new in HO slot racing. I had been thinking of rebuilding my Tyco 440 four lane track from 1980s.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards ricki! Hope you find lots of new stuff to keep you busy and post some photos of your old stuff for us to see as well! :cheers2:


----------



## Bubba 123

ricki said:


> Stumbled across the Scottsboro Raceway thread while surfin for old "Car Model" magazine issues, so thought I'd join up to find out what is new in HO slot racing. I had been thinking of rebuilding my Tyco 440 four lane track from 1980s.


Hi Ricki!!
Go 4 it Guy!!!
I just got back-into slots. (Started w/ a Gilbert 1/32 1940's Ford fairgrounds
Jalopy fig. 8 set. for Xmas in 1962 or 3.) I was about 7yrs. old..

Then, around 1970, again 4 Xmas, I got an; Eldon 1/32 International 500 set.... (which I still have.. & purchased @ least 1 more of same set, & 2, Eldon 1/32 "Off-Road" Sand-Colored Dune-Buggy sets...

Then, sometime after, in summer.. I "Found Aurora HO"...
again got a small, economical (cheap), Off-Road Dune Buggy Fig. 8 set.

Hence, I started buying extra cars for the HO set....
I still have a lot of parts of the Gilbert set.... And acquired a mostly-complete set last year.. W/My "Parts", I was able to make the complete-set (+ extra parts) w/ box.. (A Personal "Holy-Grail" of Mine.. :grin2

My Interest in this Hobby, all restarted back from when I was About 14... about 7+ years ago (I'll be 60 later this year)...

Since then, I've been "Collecting"; HO, 1/43, & 1/32 slot cars and a couple
"Newer" Scalextric Sets a; "Top-Gear" and a "Drift-Racer".....

My passion is 1/32, but due to the Limited Space in My-Cave.. 
HO Rules for "Now"..

My "Interest" is in collecting, OR "Custom-Making"; Vehicles from "Movies" & "TV-Shows".. Also, just "Converting"; Diecast, Plastic-Diecast, and
other (Preferably Plastic OR Resin-Cast) Vehicles, into slot cars.. >

Anyone else "Interested" in the same-ish "Genre~"... Please feel free
to contact Me (PM on this site, OR Email) :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Rondo1234560

Hi all. I used to be rholmesr but this website will not accept that login any more. So i invented a new login. It hurts to start from scratch but what can ya do. Anyhoo, i am a fray racer and i do a lot of work with tjets. I also did a lot of work with fanvans and a few other nifty ho car creations. Been playing with these little toy cars since I was a kid and my mom and dad owned a hobby shop. Then I took a 30+ year hiatus but came back six years ago. Good to be back at hobbytalk.
Ron S. St Louis, MO.


----------



## alpink

welcome back


----------



## Spuds!!

Hello! My love of slot cars started Xmas of 74 when I got my first Aurora AFX track. Years later I got a tyco curve hugger. The fascination with them never left me. In my travels over the years I collected old sets and cleaned them up and/or fixed them.I have an old 1/24th scale from the 60s and an old eldon 1/32 scale set. But my love is ho and I have old and new tyco and aurora AFX. I am starting to learn more about restoring the old used bodies which has brought me here. I'm in the right place because I've already learned new things tonight. So thank you all.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Spuds,
Glad you joined in. Lots going on in the HO world now, new stuff from several places coming out. AFX is still alive and kicking (www.afxracing.com) as are others.

Charlie


----------



## CoolCollected

*Hi from California....*

I've had my track for a while... I started with one Carrera Digital 132 set in 2007 and kept expanding and customizing it... I used to race on 8-lane tracks back in the 90's (still have my car). Took a big break from the hobby during college, etc... until I saw a Carrera Digital 132 set on youtube...:grin2:

I've done a couple of videos showing the track... but I can't post the link yet, but it's on my profile if you'd like to see the track in action.


*I'll do a couple more videos on how I built the track later. Thanks.*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @CoolCollected ! Looking forward to the other videos. :cheers2:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Glock, Welcome, as far as the battery slot car set you can easily replace the batteries with a transformer, just check the voltage on the track, head down to your local Goodwill store (They have many phone chargers / wall warts for generally $1 each) match the voltage and get one with the greatest amps you can find, 1 amp or close will be plenty or get relatively close on voltage and wire it into the battery box. I did a cheap set like this for my nephew, no more battery changes and the cars run better with constant power

Boosted


----------



## Lone Beagle

*Another new guy*

Hi,

After lurking awhile I finally posted. I have always been interested in slot cars and bought an AFX Endurance Champion set. I remember selling and repairing Thunderjets at the hobby shop I worked at in high school.

I am going to build a small track on a folding table, at least for now. The house is small and space is at a premium..

John


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards John! Have a root beer on me. :cheers2:


----------



## alpink

welcome, you have been assimilated


----------



## Jeffrey Michael Atencio

*I'm new here. Hello!*

First off, I go by Mike, not my full name... I know, right? 
I am a slot car enthusiast and inventor of sorts. Currently, I am inventing a slot car horse racing system and 1/43 scale drag racing track. The track is the easy part but the timers and Christmas tree with staging lights has eluded me. Does anyone have experience with the electronics for making these things? I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Hoganflagle

*I'm old as dirt*

Hi;

I was into HO slot cars when I was about 13, which was over 50 years ago. When my father passed away last fall I discovered that he had held onto the HO slot car set. Now that my pace has slowed down I thought I would try to resurrect the set. You will likely see me posting questions since it has been a while since I dabbled in it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Sorry to hear of the loss of your father, but glad you found your old set and us! :wave:


----------



## alpink

welcome. you have found the best hobby site available.
feel free to ask any question.
there are a lot of knowledgeable folk here about that will be delighted to help you.


----------



## Kraquin

*Hello*

As a kid growing up in the 60's and 70's I always thought HO cars were fun and spent many afternoons with my friends gathered around a track and trying out our latest cars or modifications to make them go faster. Fast forward about 20 years and I found myself at a Toys-R-Us in Nagasaki Japan staring at a Tomy Indy 500 set on the shelf and with a nudge from the wife I bought it. After that I got curious if there were collectors in the states so introduced myself on a few message boards and shortly got inundated with messages asking if I could find this or that. I hadn't been exposed to the cars in a long time so had to bone up on what people were asking for. In the meantime my wife and I would hit Toys-R-Us' around Japan and buy up all their Indy 500 sets and sell them to collectors in the states. A year or so went by and I got transferred close to Tokyo and met some Japanese HO racers/collectors. I told them about the interest in the states and soon we were going out on the weekends and hitting all the mom and pop hobby shops looking for cars and track accessories. I'll never forget when we went to a shop in Nagoya and found one listed in the books as a prototype. It was the F-1 Watson in it's original Japanese box. I listed it on eBay and it sold for over $1,400.00. :surprise: There were several others we found that went for some big bucks. I guess the Japanese never exported them. We hunted cars for a couple years until word spread and other Japanese collectors gobbled up what was left. That was almost 20 years ago. Just thought I'd drop in and see how the hobby was doing and update my collection.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome back to the hobby @Kraquin :cheers2:


----------



## dirtysouth

New guy from Florida. Waiting on 1/24 track set. Hope to post pics when it arives.


----------



## alpink

welcome.
browse around.
make yourself at home.
we like pictures


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome @dirtysouth


----------



## Eric Ziering

(OK, I figured it out. Now if I could only figure out how to delete my prior post...)
Hello to all of you! I'm determined to restore my large (and rusty, and dusty) Aurora HO slot car set - over 120 pieces of track and 25+ cars - now that I'm retired and have the time to tackle it. I look forward to meeting y'all online and to your advice and suggestions as I get this project underway.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Eric Ziering said:


> (OK, I figured it out. Now if I could only figure out how to delete my prior post...)
> Hello to all of you! I'm determined to restore my large (and rusty, and dusty) Aurora HO slot car set - over 120 pieces of track and 25+ cars - now that I'm retired and have the time to tackle it. I look forward to meeting y'all online and to your advice and suggestions as I get this project underway.


Glad you are here Eric. Post your questions, someone will have the answer <g>.

Charlie


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Eric Ziering said:


> (OK, I figured it out. Now if I could only figure out how to delete my prior post...)
> Hello to all of you! I'm determined to restore my large (and rusty, and dusty) Aurora HO slot car set - over 120 pieces of track and 25+ cars - now that I'm retired and have the time to tackle it. I look forward to meeting y'all online and to your advice and suggestions as I get this project underway.



Welcome to the boards @Eric Ziering ! You are only a few days newer than our new software platform and the how do I 'edit a post' process is still being worked on. But, I can take care of it for you today.


----------



## GMDad

And yet another enthusiast from the 60s. Had a good friend who ran a hobby shop and gave me great deals at the time. I have some of the Model Motoring pin and clip track but mostly the snap lock style. Started getting it together for our gearhead grandson for Christmas and have got excited over collecting again. For some reason I have a good number of magnatraction chassis and bare bodies now to order up some brushes, shoes and springs and start cleaning them up one at a time. Only have room for a small 3x4' track right now but that will change over the summer. Been lurking on here for last couple of months and learning lots.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @GMDad 

Glad to see you are finding your way around.

Share some pics of you new stuff and any old stuff you have too when you can!

?


----------



## Mile Hi Kat

Just signed up yesterday, uploaded a bunch of images to the gallery of my ever-growing T-Jet collection. Had a few slot tracks as a kid, but got into the hobby anew early last year. Primarily a die-cast collector (mainly Lesney-era Matchbox), lover of vintage cars (40’s-early ‘70’s) and vintage racing. I am not highly competitive; I build my T-Jets more for looks-to recreate an era-than for raw performance. Stuck at home without club involvement over fear of the pandemic (no club meetings for a year!) so figured I’d see what’s up online.

I’ve built a diorama around my track that is supposed to be a snapshot in time (very early 80’s when I was a kid) and have built a large new table in my basement to make a much bigger one. Hoping to maybe get some advice on here about some of the technical things I’m still ignorant about as well as tips on modeling and customizing. Check out my blog if you like what you see in the gallery: DRAG CITY RACEWAY

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## XracerHO

Mile Hi Kat
Really like your gallery, great looking T-jets but your sight did not connect. So keep posting here!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Welcome folks...


----------



## Mile Hi Kat

Thanks for pointing that out XracerHO, my site didn’t connect because I’m a mow-ron and put a “/” where a “.” was supposed to be; you’d think that after being an IT technician and network admin for about 20 YEARS I’d have been careful about that, but noooooo… so that’s now corrected in my original post.

I was a little surprised there weren’t more people here in the new members area considering I expected an explosion in interest in “indoor hobbies” what with everything that’s going on in the world right now. Prices on ebay lately certainly make it seem that way! I read a comment posted by slotnut on the “Anyone out there?” thread mentioning leaving FB due to fear of political profiling; this is a very real concern, and its why I’ve never had a FB account; hopefully some of the folks who migrated there over the years will come back, but as a die-cast collector and (now) a T-jet slot collector there’s a LOT of material here on HT for me to work with.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome @Mile Hi Kat


----------



## alpink

welcome to Hobby Talk. you have been assimilated


----------

